# pure shoreline Acapulco grow and seeding.



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Been about 8 years since I did a grow journal here. 
It is where I started.... Where I learned from some of the best growers in the world and how god started me on a learning adventure that has yet to end. 

One more round as Rocky once said, let's do this. 

I am opening up this journal for you guys to also speak to me with open and tactful dialogue and that goes for the rev also, let's keep the love. 

And remember, this is my journal and I am not here to show you I am the best, I am here to share freely what I have learned that can save lives concerning the proper ripening of this fruit tree for pure cannabinoid and the spectrum needed to do it. 

Letting all of you see these trees go through all three stages is the most important thing I can do for all of you and this tree to be free and lives saved And for me and mine. 

Many of you have already heard me speak on these things and now you are welcome to come here and discuss any questions. 

If I do not know something I will tell you straight, if I do, I stand by it no matter for that means I have applied it and it works..... For me. 

Truth, I have probably grown this tree every way there is. 

So what you will see is that the grow style I have is what made since after years of trials. 

I am using t5 now for par and ripening speed and most my years was with hid. 

The t5 is very underestimated and kept too close by most. 

Keep them up and pluck and defoliation at proper times gives good yields and quality through the roof and sends these trees through the three stages faster than any other light. 

After two years of working with t5 we seen the best overall spectrum for yield and quality and speed of ripening was: 4 4100k...one 6500k for uva and.... One actinic blue aquarium tube for uvb. 

Pictures will be slow at first as I am doing a quick seeding project to get Bigg blue Dogg and mastiff on the ground so my old buddy hybrid Bob will stop crying lol. 

Next seeding is with these pure wild and captive Acapulco shorelines " meaning these Acapulco where found near the ocean in Sandy soil. 

The last Acapulco seeding was the Acapulco reds that are found more inland in the red clay and even their fan leaves in veg bleed red. All bamboo pollinated cannabis like pure and true Vietnamese tai. 

We will also this round breed the pure saguaro pollinated cannabis pictured from Durango with the pure Acapulco male to remake chemdawg from scratch with males and females. ....she is last picture.     

We will also show you how to get seeds and plenty of bud and them still ripen through stages by simply holding the male back five weeks before you put him in to pollinate and you get bud and seed. 

Everyone needs to seed. 

You have your genetics and or eat the seeds for they are the most healthy food you could eat. 

OK, more later ole rev has responsibilities also. 

One love


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jun 24, 2017)

you should start by showing us how you get rid of those spidermites!!!!!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> you should start by showing us how you get rid of those spidermites!!!!!


Well brother the real way to get rid of them is to breed with males and do not over clone as that is what is causing the mildew and mites. 
That is why folks like rev here want to educate and help the willing. 
My stuff never gets mites or mildew because we use wild genes and males and high blue uva/ uvb spectrum. 

Same thing in Mexico with the bananas they cloned to keep up with demands and now they say they got the mildew and bugs. 

Yup, man in his arrogance every time pays the price. 

Stay away from feminized garbage for a novelty is indeed all it is. 

You will always have better luck with the older Dutch gear as they are closer to original balance and hardiness. 

Most chuck pollen on others work and give it a name and now it's all stony bubble gum yum yum lol. 

Not here. Eyes bleed and minds open when you ripen up the old school correctly under blue spectrum lights and uva/uvb.

Hate it about the mites but when I ran feminized Dutch gear I would deal also with it.... It is not you... It is the genes. 

I will however give you a recipe for mildew and if your diligent it may help your mite problem. 

Spray bottle, 1/4 cup of raw apple vinegar must be raw as the enzymes in it is key, few drops of raw honey and spring water then shake and soak. 

They love it and it ferments while using and smells like spraying them with beer lol. 

You could also try raising the temp to almost the point of stressing and the heat will kill the mites, just watch the trees while raising the temps as Dutch genes can only handle so much. 

120 degrees and these old sexy mexis will just smile and get mad about it and grow a foot. 

One love


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jun 24, 2017)

LOL, your plants are infested


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Have you lost your damned mind? 

Get off my journal, now.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Some pictures of the last seeded trees. 

In this breeding we where able to not only pollinate the pure Acapulco but we also recreated master kush with an over 30 year old Afghan female and three other kush with zacatecas and jalisco and western Oaxaca. 

This was good and not just for us, but others whom will get when the time comes. 

Old mother sativa where are you old friend? 

You where the only one two years ago that knew how to treat someone with kindness and i made you a promise I intend to keep so I hope you find this and are still around. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Get off of my journal. Please remove this person from my journal. I am here to help and this happens right off of the bat. It is not right and I would appreciate a moderator removing this person from my journal. 


Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Ohh, You don't think anyone remembers your dumb ass? I do, and I know infested plants when i see them.
> Believe REV!!!!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

I will say this. 
My friend I call hybrid Bob. 
Well known he is here is the Springs. 

See I don't hide and many know exactly indeed whom I am. 

He ran a whole foods store down the road 11 years and still does what he does. 

60 years old, a straight forward Taurus and has grown cannabis 30 years. 

He met me, thought I was completely nuts. 

Just like most here. 

Then shopping at his store he says to me " I watch you john and I see how you really are with people even in my store you just walk up to people and shine them and then take them on a journey like you tried to do with me. " 

I said, " yes because once I get a message out I am just a guy that likes to laugh and joke and play guitar and sing. " 

Hybrid Bob gave me a chance. 

I told him of the proper ripening stages and spectrum to get cannabinoid and showed him techniques that blew his mind and gave him genetics that he will tell you himself that my stuff does not get mites or mildew even when being grown right next to Dutch gear covered in it. 

The man seen that I do not lie no matter what the cost and I proved to him ever last word I told him and all I have tried to share with others that listen. 

You think a good and known person would lie for me? 

Hybrid Bob would never lie for me nor would I ask him. 

Fast forward over three years now and a man that once thought me crazy as hell is my friend and he has tested me time and time again. 

I am here to help, that is all. 

Bob watched me crawl like a maggot in agony while I took the knowledge I learned concerning this tree and destroyed diseases with it and never seen a doctor. 

Thc did not do a damned thing to save me. 

Only learning how to produce pure cannabinoid saved me and all the trees will do it. 

Sorry your legends know not. 

I will not apologize because I do and for years now giving it freely. 

I will take the abuse as it comes with this and I knew that when I made the discovery. 

However in a private message a man sent me I seen all is worth it. 

The message was concerning all I have spoken of and the man was freaking out because he found my posts months ago and applied what I freely have given and it was working. 

Praise god most high for his wisdom not mine!! 

Says he was fascinated how in the second stage and no leaves on it how she was still eating! 

Indeed I say! For a fruit must be matured and in the second stage all the bud swells and production of cannabinoid begins. 

Those with ears. 

I hope all do remember and remember well. 

I do not expect those I have helped with this understanding to come and defend me. 

The truth will defend itself. 

Then the rest will see as Bob has seen.... The poor man came and gave it to us for free!! ....indeed 

One love


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 24, 2017)

Good luck and happy growing


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Good luck and happy growing


What a quad knocker of a cola on that avatar! Lol... That is beautiful...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 24, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> What a quad knocker of a cola on that avatar! Lol... That is beautiful...


Thank you  it's chernobyl by TGA seeds i'm in the springs too


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Indeed brother. Did you get the seed local or order. Found a agent orange seed a few years back and the silly thing was orange stemmed and orange leaves and a hoot to watch grow. The right pheno from sub will get you where you want to go however in my humble opinion he could have stopped with the orginal jacks cleaner gear. Subs stuff is great for mature ripening as they do drip and one can make good amounts of oil. It is just the balance has been lost in the chemicals from over cloning and feminizing and breeding to too many stony indicas wich I love also and need at times like anyone else. 
Only thing is lately much of subs stuff seems to have too much jack the ripper in it and pheno galore, however the right one is a winner every time... One love


Yodaweed said:


> Thank you  it's chernobyl by TGA seeds i'm in the springs too


----------



## greg nr (Jun 24, 2017)

He may be annoying, but he does seem to be right. Those pictures look like spider mite damage. Is it something else? Pictures can be deceiving, so just asking.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

greg nr said:


> He may be annoying, but he does seem to be right. Those pictures look like spider mite damage. Is it something else? Pictures can be deceiving, so just asking.


If i dealt with mites, I would have no problem saying " hey! I deal with mites like most everyone else I have met since moving here. " 
My trees do not get mites or mildew.... Period. 
Hybrid Bob gets mites and mildew every time he runs Dutch gear and others. 

That is why he is crying right now for me to set him up again and yes Bob your Bigg blue Dogg is coming. 

Now I know whom is my friend hybrid Bob? 

He told me I could gladly tell you.

He has grown my stuff over three years and has never once caught me in a lie.... Ever. 

His name is Mitch. 

Works at mountain momma Colorado Springs... Go by talk to Mitch, great human being and buy yourself something healthy to eat. 

When the time comes those whom have been hard headed the last three years about what I have freely shared will have regrets. 

I do not say it unless I can and have proved it. 

I lived in a box like an ignorant dip shit for 33 years and blew up 340 pounds and colon cancer and diabetes and heart disease and west Nile virus and falling down a waterfall and septic infections. 

Fought it all with no doctor just gods wisdom on how to properly ripen this silly ass tree. 

Go ask Mitch, he watched me fight it all like a tiger while others mocked. 

The rev is one tuff man for I also had to face my sorry ass self. 

I have no mites in my life or in my trees. 

But I will soon gain brothers here in the springs now that I have healed that will help me prove this and then they can come on here and tell you if John is nuts or not or has mites or mildew. 

Now if we are all through with that, perhaps we can now learn. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> your plants look like hell and are infested,still, believe rev!!!!


You poor pitiful soul, can you not find another place until the moderators decide if they would like to do the right thing or not. 

You need to leave for you are indeed an asshole and I would have no problem telling you that over dinner. 

This is my mite infested piece of shit worth nothing journal and there is nothing for you here and nothing for you to learn from me. 

I like my mites toasted and on bisquits! 

Now go find a place besides here or even better let's meet and talk about the best way to kill trees as that is all I do. 

I cannot wait to set down and learn from you so how about lunch.... Shall I buy your ticket to get here? .... I will.... Just ask. 

Childish enough? 

We on the same understanding now? 

Of course, I just chose to lower myself and waste my time by speaking to a nameless ass on the computer. 

I feel dirty now. I need to wash lol. 

Boy! Look at all of my mite collection! 

I have mites from every corner of the globe! A real collection of rare mites indeed! ....why look! They are building little cities and coming together like people! Wow! There even electing officials and putting up seperate communities and wow! There even building weapons to destroy my trees and one another! 

What a dumb ass group of mites after all....... Those with ears....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


>


I am going to report you at this point and see if that helps. You have issues and you do not need to be on my journal.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> not really, I'm not the one with a mite infestation.


My request to have you removed from my journal has been sent and I hope they will since you cannot seem to Read. 
Do not post in others journals unless asked. 
I asked you to leave and you have no respect And because of that you indeed do have issues. 
Work on them, we all have to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

I see what looks like mite damage as well.

Uv by itself will not keep mites away. If so then they wouldn't exist in the wild.

Now I won't be as rude but in the first pics you have the tell tell white dots from mites.

Also fems are not junk nor anymore prone to mites or mold.

Now you can get mad if you want but you are the one stating opinion as fact.

A little spinosad will clear those mites right up.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Comes with the territory it seems but now let's continue. 

This grow is not about trying to impress with yields or to tell any of you a damned thing about growing. 

Huh? 

It is about two things and two things only.... The truth of cannabis locations and what it does in the wild and why it is important to preserve pure genes and most importantly that this fruit tree goes through three ripening stages and produces pure 100% cannabinoid that will save lives as it did mine and others I applied it for. 

My god where is everyones heads? 

If some of you read my posts two years ago and recently I have explained why I am here. To share this info that nobody seems to know that saves lives. 

These trees will be seeded with rare genes and took through all three stages to show what I am talking about. 

No you can't find what I am talking about on your net or books or gurus.... However stay tuned for as the months go by you will all be given a complete understanding and all the proof you need. 

I grow different in every circumstance. 

Hybrid bob has a big place to raise trees and the last three years I have worked out of a closet and yes done miraculous work on genetic and produced bud that cured colon cancer in a week. 

I am just recently healed and ready to stand and fight for this info to get out no matter the cost.... What do you think I fear brothers when I have faced death over and over.... I fear nothing but jah. 

I have secured genetics and learned the real truth of the ripening of this under proper spectrum and how to cure all cancer while I crawled on the floor and still took care of a blind wife.. A 84 year old and a child..... Ask Mitch 

God proved me on everything through my own pain and suffering and I come to give the wisdom free as I did two years ago and out of the gate I get a horses ass to chime in... 

I can be a horses ass also, however my god let's see what can be learned together. 

Best growers in the world are here and starseed brothers I have traveled time with that still sleep the sleep. 
I only come to remind them of a few things forgotten that can be remembered again and lives saved and the tree set free. 

Other than the proper ripening and spectrum and true botany and history of the tree I share, I simply tell them consider organics and more techniques and less light. 
These boys know how to grow for Pete's sake as I've seen torpedo bombers hanging off some of these boys trees. 

They just need to know what it really is and where it came from and how to ripen it.... And cure diseases left and right. 

So yes, I will show you how I grow in closets and why I now grow the way I do but I am not here to tell wise ones nothing accept what I mentioned above. 

Now that all should be clear... Let's do a grow and all learn. 

One love


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

We have read your post. Everything from aliens (god) brought us cannabis to breeding cannabis with cacti. I sod like to see a cactus cannabis cross.


Just saying, not being rude. Just letting you know why you're catching flak.

That and you claim the strain your growing won't get mites but looks to have mites.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I see what looks like mite damage as well.
> 
> Uv by itself will not keep mites away. If so then they wouldn't exist in the wild.
> 
> ...


Now I see what you are harping about.... Laughing... 
What you are seeing is a result of my bottom feeding nothing but plain water for veg and I give nothing but molasses and sugar for flower. 

When you start them this way as I do they stay cannabalistic from the start and eat on the main fan leaves a bit because they are not given any extra nitrogen accept from the soil. 

Eventually as they root out the pot they get greener and lush as they pull up more water from the bottom However they still stay a little cannabalistic eating a bit from the leaves. 

As I teach, it kills itself through three stages of ripening also to make pure healing cannabinoid that you do not even fail a drug test no more and so I keep them in this mode from the start with these techniques and also the aquarium actinic will contribute to what you are seeing as well. 

All you had to do is tell me what the heck you where seeing and I could have already explained this or you could have waited and later in the growing you would have seen for yourselves and I would have explained it then. Stick around and you will see the how's and why's behind all the madness I promise. Just be patient brothers. 
However you will not see mites dammit lol 
If I need to get that brother above that said he was from here also I will ask him and see if he will if it means that much. 

Only thing the man will probably do is cry when he sees these pure gems my lord keeps his eye on. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> We have read your post. Everything from aliens (god) brought us cannabis to breeding cannabis with cacti. I sod like to see a cactus cannabis cross.
> 
> 
> Just saying, not being rude. Just letting you know why you're catching flak.
> ...


Every indica is nothing more than the original sativa thrown from Eden pollinated with cactus " Opuntia ficus indica " along with all other counterpart it pollinates with. 

I will not apologize for having this knowledge. 

I give it freely.... The Indian knows every word I am saying is true. Every word. 

Pahanna the Hopi awaits, may they know him when he comes..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

Here is what we are talking about. The white spots tend to be mite damage. You even have dead leaves. Might want to flip the leaves over and look for red or dark spots.

From your first pics.
  I mean you can't get mad. You posted pics with damage and someone pointed it out. If your point is that your type of genetics and light don't get mites and then show a pic of mites someone may call you on it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Every indica is nothing more than the original sativa thrown from Eden pollinated with cactus " Opuntia ficus indica " along with all other counterpart it pollinates with.
> 
> I will not apologize for having this knowledge.
> 
> ...


Ok.

All cannabis originated from sativa. Broad leaf indicas are a result of adaptation.

Thin leaves and loose buds do better in hot humid climates. Broad leaf hard buds do better in cooler drier areas.

Do you have some literature to back your claims. 

I am part American Indian and have friends that are. I have Hispanic friends. I have never heard this before.

I will keep an open mind. I even talked about you the other day and mentioned the part about letting a plant go up to 30 weeks when it goes from red to gold. The person had a sick wife I said it was worth a try.

I however would like something to substantiate your claim.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Read above again brother man. 
This is a result of bottom feed nothing but water and for a while they will eat the bottom leaves And drain energy from others. 

No mites guys just a different way of growing and for the reasons I gave above. 

When sitting in nitrogen they do not do this. 

That is 100% all you are seeing just stay tuned and watch as they grow. 

Shall I get Bob over here? 

Everyone knows Bob around here and he will be glad to tell you the revs crazy growing styles but he will be the first to tell you no mites or mildew. 

Keep em hungry from the start and then they flower the stages faster. 

Stay tuned all will be seen... All will be known...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok.
> 
> All cannabis originated from sativa. Broad leaf indicas are a result of adaptation.
> 
> ...


You brothers are going to want the story. 

I know this and I know I have to give it. 

Am I ready? 

Did jah show me in 2009 that this place where I started will be the place I must finish it? 

Ready to be mocked and laughed at worse than ever imagined? 

Ready to have some so upset that the veins in their little heads will pop out for no man could know such things? 

Yes, I am.... I look at my daughter and say.... Yes I am. 

I will give everyone of you the story.... I will hold nothing back and let the dice roll. 

Tonight I will start writing and now I must rest. 

As is written in hadith.... " and they will speak to him from the glow in his hand" .....that worm

1400 years old. 

Masha Allah 
Jahuwa / Jehovah... One love


----------



## Serva (Jun 24, 2017)

And what about cannabis ruderalis? Is it a cross between some cannabis sativa and *taraxacum sect. ruderalia?*






I have to admit, the pollin can fly pretty far!






I never feed in vegitation, I let them defoliate naturally until flower. But from my experience, and thats the truth, I never had such white spots. Leafs getting yellow, than brown, than fall off. Why the plant should just take a nibble of every leaf? And for ME and MY plants it's all the same, doesn't matter if it's cannabis, tomatoes, broccoli, or whatever. They all eat themself up the same way...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok.
> 
> All cannabis originated from sativa. Broad leaf indicas are a result of adaptation.
> 
> ...


God forgive my own. 
I missed the most important. 
What is her condition.... This is what I do.... Please tell me... I can help... I can help and she can live....test me on this.. I ask for nothing.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Serva said:


> And what about cannabis ruderalis? Is it a cross between some cannabis sativa and *taraxacum sect. ruderalia?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your thinking... That is what I am here to do... Get you thinking..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

You know where the real deal blackberry kush came from that Heath Robinson did strains off of years ago? 

You cannot find its pure form anymore but it was bred right in Tennessee over 20 years ago and drop dead gorgeous. 

Broke my heart He didn't keep them pure. 

Created by raising ruderal cannabis in our good old southern blackberry patches. 

Indeed 

Strawberry fields.... They say legend had it the guy in Vermont raised Afghan in his strawberry patches and nobody believes. 

Look it up. 

It's rediculous brothers that even with proof few listen because wisdom is....... Free. 

The real wisdom.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Remember something else guys. 

There is always someone that I am Indian my dads Indian my uncle lives in a shack in Acapulco my family is from guerro..... Guys it does not matter the knowledge has been lost for over 40 years and few are alive to remember and come and stand with old rev.. 

Just like back home the kids did not cherish the Mexican and started growing Dutch and everyone has forgotten what it is to be high and elders dead.

Best mochoacan bud that would make you laugh like an idiot for six hours straight use to be grown in the mountains of Huntsville Alabama every year. 

Old boys that kept their seeds and seeded their crops just enough and long arrowheads of pure joy. 

It does not take much more than a generation to forget wisdom and then turn to science where you find little depending on where you are looking. 

It's just common sense guys.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> God forgive my own.
> I missed the most important.
> What is her condition.... This is what I do.... Please tell me... I can help... I can help and she can live....test me on this.. I ask for nothing.


That's the thing. The Drs don't even know.


Rev.thenatural said:


> You brothers are going to want the story.
> 
> I know this and I know I have to give it.
> 
> ...


Ill listen but would like some citation. Books? Old journals? I want a source I can read for myself and not words from you.


Rev.thenatural said:


> Remember something else guys.
> 
> There is always someone that I am Indian my dads Indian my uncle lives in a shack in Acapulco my family is from guerro..... Guys it does not matter the knowledge has been lost for over 40 years and few are alive to remember and come and stand with old rev..
> 
> ...


You almost make a mockery out of shaman and medicine men.

I have a couple wise old medicine men in my family.

So that means no source then? Just random words from you?


Rev.thenatural said:


> You know where the real deal blackberry kush came from that Heath Robinson did strains off of years ago?
> 
> You cannot find its pure form anymore but it was bred right in Tennessee over 20 years ago and drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> ...


I am close to TN and remember the blueberry from about that time.

Didn't think it was Ruderalis though.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's the thing. The Drs don't even know.
> 
> Ill listen but would like some citation. Books? Old journals? I want a source I can read for myself and not words from you.
> 
> ...


Life is choice. Nobody has to believe but I must tell regardless. 
A man would have to be mad to put himself out there in this way and stand on a lie. 
After all I have fought... Why would I do that to myself or my family if I did not stand on truth? 
When I discovered this do you not think I told myself " john shut up nobody will believe you and you will be mocked until you prove it." 

Of course I did. 

However that empathy I developed for others fighting diseases that killed 13 people I love and many more and nearly me had driven me out of my Tesla cave as its been called. 
Funny, they made fun of him and kicked him out of the Springs also. 
Imagine that? 

One love


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Life is choice. Nobody has to believe but I must tell regardless.
> A man would have to be mad to put himself out there in this way and stand on a lie.
> After all I have fought... Why would I do that to myself or my family if I did not stand on truth?
> When I discovered this do you not think I told myself " john shut up nobody will believe you and you will be mocked until you prove it."
> ...


Ok. You can say what you will. 


On to the important matter. How to cure something that can't be diagnosed.

First they thought lyme disease. Nope. Now no one can diagnose.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok. You can say what you will.
> 
> 
> On to the important matter. How to cure something that can't be diagnosed.
> ...


Tell me her symptoms this sister of mine. What does she do and act and feel and her diet. Color of her natural hair and skin. Her sign. I need these to help.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

I will share just a bit on mites based on my own experience and that is it. 

Most mildew and mites is hands down caused by genetic weaknesses. 

They can also come when a plant becomes overly stressed. 

Meaning mine or anybody's genetics and gods " wich there all his" can get them if you stress the pee out of them. 

I have seen many times with all genetics that you can have a stressed tree with mites next to a non stressed tree and the non stressed tree will not get the mites. 

Just like hybrid Bob says he has grown my genetics with other trees and they get mildew and mites and mine does not. 

However I am sure mine would get them also under stress. 

Brothers as I told you, the rev has been breeding trees in a hole for better than three years. 

God motivates me to do it even at the cost of not having much of my own bud. 

Meaning Bob is the only one that has grown my stuff. 

I have been too busy seeding pures and of course when I seed the pures I am able to also do some hybrids. 

Back home I had room galore and hid hanging from the chandelier lol. 

Here it is t5 or bust as Colorado renters do not want hid and if I do run one it's only a 400. 

So I have learned how to bank with these t5 as I will show and seen that the spectrum set up correctly in t5 will turn the stages even faster than the old Hamilton beach 14000k. 

Also finally figured how to get seeds and plenty of bud by simply keeping the male back five weeks. 

This will be fun but just remember I come from big lights and big space also and had to learn small spaces and less light. 

Breeding is hard guys. 

That is why you are charged for breeders work. 

Breeding in a hole while your disabled and caring for other disabled as I was makes it as Bob says..... I don't know how you did it and went through it all.... Grace. 

Not self righteous, we have all been through our share. 
However so have I. 
I will tell you one thing funny about the mites out in Colorado, they are but babies compared to the ones in Tennessee. 

The ones back home carry backpacks lol... 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

My wife is wise and if you have a good one they are to be cherished and listened to. 
She said, " john, if you tell them the whole truth you will set yourself up for hell from them, simply ripen the trees before their eyes and get the bud tested and give them the proof and it will not matter where you got it, you got it from god and few believe and fear jahuwa and that is whom told you and that is what makes many of them upset. " 

My little blind wife knows her god and wishes her husband to not have to fight a war. 

I will give all the proof needed over the months when I flower the Acapulco's at the end of next month. 

It will not matter as she said then. 

The fruit will prove itself. 

She says, let them when the time comes debate and wonder where you got it and why their enslavers keep you from posting videos to show the world the truth. 

I will heed. 

And I am here if needed. 

I help people with health and diseases. 

Nobody I help comes back and complains so if anybody needs help through a trial I am here. 

If I do not have the answer, I will tell you so and we will find it together brothers and sisters. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

This is me, 13 years ago. 
I look like a triathlon now and glow pink with health, even my blood is neon pink. 

You think jah loves me and mine more? 

Impossible, he spoke, we listened and applied the works with the faith and healed and was shown how to slow down aging to a crawl and teach the discipline to others and yes it is absolutely a discipline. 

I was a herpetologist and bred some of the most rare snakes on the planet. 
Successfully . That is a five thousand dollar pucallpa Peruvian boa constrictor. 

My education in the geography of herps gave me a great foundation in learning the truth of cannabis and what it does in the wild. 

God prepared me my whole life by studying geography and paleontology and other sciences and old sacred text. 

The answer came, it is that simple and I am giving it for the price of nothing. 

I will share more as time goes. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Now what we can do even right now is show you all how a tree looks ripening into the second stage when it starts to produce pure cbd and remember this girl had two stages to go and still destroyed cancer. 
When they are completely done there is no green no bullshit thc and no negative symptoms as the tree is gold and full of cannabinoid and ready to go. 

However this zacatecas is a perfect example of the coming on of the second stage so much proof is being shown right now for those that will simply listen with their hearts. 

Look at the red pure cbd being pumped through her very veins. 

Will this still be denied? Look now and deny and you will not much longer. 

The books will be rewritten. 

this tree will be set free for all will stand when they know the truth of it. 

Rev cared nothing about being on the front cover of a silly magazine and becoming a silly guru , rev cares about life. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

God please let them hear and help get this out.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

It is written in hadith. 

The son of the prophet will not admit but to a few of his brothers whom he is. 

They must know Mahdi and recognize jahuwa / Allah's message the worm gives them.... 1400 years old 

It is written in dead sea scroll.... They will hate the messenger of god, they will say terrible things of him and invent stories and lies of him and yet god will preserve his life and he will destroy his godless generation with the rod of truth and he will shed no blood or nobody his.... 

It was written long ago at a mountain that Mahdi will reveal to the world the true mountain of god and his temple and fake Israel and Jerusalem crushed forever as David will reveal to his brothers the true geography forgotten... 

What was written and said on that mountain has been forgotten and all taught wrongly. 

I will send a man to speak for me. 

God does not change. 

Whomever Mahdi is that son of David and Muhammad, I kinda know how he must feel when he is around his sleeping brothers he wants to see awaken. 

Love and do no harm and fear jahuwa and no mischief on earth was and is the only religion and the only one Mahdi was probably told to accept. 

Your Messiah is whom brought cannabasum to earth long ago. 

He has been coming to warn a long time and never from the clouds of Glory but from a vagina he always comes and no better than his brothers.... Period. 

To lead them back to Jah he must try before they see that his judgement will come and the call of the helpless answered.... One love


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> This is me, 13 years ago.
> I look like a triathlon now and glow pink with health, even my blood is neon pink.
> 
> You think jah loves me and mine more?
> ...


You can't just show the before pic and expect me to take your word of the after.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

Those plants are starved dude. I mean if you don't believe in synthetics you could still feed them with manure or other organic stuff.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

The lord of Eden is not god. 

He was dinger enlil. 

Only Mahdi understands the Sumerian text... For he lived them... And so did..... Many of you! 

You will awaken from your sleeps! 

The veil he will remove soon. 

The children must be turned to and healed and taught love or if messages not heeded... We where told of his judgement. 

This is the tree of wisdom and that little tree in my avatar is cannabis in its orginal form under our red binary sun that causes true evolution on this planet every 3600 years and everything gets huge and changes form on a molecular level. 

The father told me how to change a ostrich into a t-rex and cannabis into its original form to prove to me 8 years ago that he is jahuwa the most high god of all man and the seed when I did as I was told sprouted three trees. 

One in the cursed form we have it now in and on both sides of it a male and female fruit tree. 

The female pictured is what grew and the fruit is like the dates of a palm and the exact tree that the Sumerian drawed enlil standing next to seven thousand years ago. 

After that, I needed to prove god no more. 

I simply listened and applied......


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

I show you how to save life and all you can do is criticize something you have no understanding of what you are seeing. 

Open your hearts and in time you will.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Moderator and cardinal fan lol. 

Your a brother but I need to say this. 

I am going to try this one last time and if they cannot get it and can do nothing but criticize when I am sitting here giving them gold for free, let's just scratch this and I will not be back, you have my word. 

My wife is telling me stop. 

She is right, they can never take it from the nobody. 

Even Mahdi would just bow out for no man is a door mat. 

If you guys miss this, on my heart there will come a time you will have deep regret and indeed you will remember.... He tried to tell us for nothing..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

Indeed the metaphors in the episode of the space man landing on a planet of giants. 

If I spoke on that alone what another great can of mockery I would cause for myself.... Yes honey I will not say a word. 

However I do love the twilight zone originals..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 24, 2017)

My little wife just a laughing. 

Now boys those last trees under those t5 where vegged nine weeks and six trees gave a pound and 14 ounces of cannabinoid bud. 

You show me a journal that hits that mark with two old six bulb t5. 

Now I told you that I am not here to show you how to do anything other than what I have mentioned and I make no boasts about yields and all of that as you will see lord willing in this grow I will hit two pounds or more and easily beat last time. 

However ole rev knows how to grow monsters. 

You want to know who taught me besides god how to get huge yields ten years ago? 
They called him " mblaze " check his old stuff out. 

Few listened to him either even when proof put in their faces,... Nothing new. 

My boy grew monsters like this forum has never seen. 

12-15 pounds for every 2400 watts. 

I seen what him and Heath Robinson was doing and I have applied their techniques and as far as I am concerned indoors you get no better than these two examples. 

These t5 are underestimated as I hope to show however you do not get a pound and 14 ounces from six trees under t5 if they are starving to death. 

Now unless someone needs honest help I am done until the end of next month and we will start from their with flowering and you brothers will see some bushes and two plus pounds out of a closet. 

Yes I will even get Bob's scales and weigh it out and the whole nine. 

Rev will leave nothing to question you have my word. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

ok brothers I had to stop by and say thank you. 

Couple of you where horses asses about it but I can be the other end of the horse also at times. 

There was a problem with the little ones and it was not mites as I have never seen my trees get mites or mildew as hybrid Bob has told me over and over. 

It was some thrips. 

Here in Colorado you will for sure run into these little hoping turds however caught early it is an easy fix. 

However nothing is resistant to thrips. 

Easier to kill than mites but they can come out of nowhere in the summer out here And so small by the time you notice the little turds have come in all you can do is just handle it. 

So it's handled and no more thrips and everything looks great and full steam ahead. 

Soap water and cinnamon oil and pull out plants and scrub area.... Just part of it boys... But no mites! ....lmao
One love


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> My little wife just a laughing.
> 
> Now boys those last trees under those t5 where vegged nine weeks and six trees gave a pound and 14 ounces of cannabinoid bud.
> 
> ...


I don't doubt t5 can grow. I use them. I believe a pound possible with the 432 watt 8 bulb I use.

You didn't show pics of the final weight. Still doesn't change those plants were starving at the end.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't doubt t5 can grow. I use them. I believe a pound possible with the 432 watt 8 bulb I use.
> 
> You didn't show pics of the final weight. Still doesn't change those plants were starving at the end.


That is what I am here to teach. 
They have to starve and kill themselves in three stages of ripening until no leaves are on them and they turn gold and full of pure cannabinoid that heal damn near anything. 
Now this looks odd simply because this knowledge has been forgotten. 
I am here to remind and show with this grow the complete three dying stages of cannabis and have bud tested and then the world will know and it will not matter where I got the knowledge. 
So what you are seeing in that zacatecas I posted above is normal and how people grow it now, is not. 
See, I realized from the start what I would be up against. 
It is OK and worth it as the proof will come over the next months. 
Just stay tuned.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> That is what I am here to teach.
> They have to starve and kill themselves in three stages of ripening until no leaves are on them and they turn gold and full of pure cannabinoid that heal damn near anything.
> Now this looks odd simply because this knowledge has been forgotten.
> I am here to remind and show with this grow the complete three dying stages of cannabis and have bud tested and then the world will know and it will not matter where I got the knowledge.
> ...


Ok. Ill stay tuned.

You will show pics of all the changes you are talking about? How they go from red to gold? 

Have you had any lab testing done on the cannabinoid profile of the final product? 

I would genuinely be interested to see the difference.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

@Tim Fox 

This is the guy I was talking about. He's a strange dude but it may be worth a chance.


----------



## Tomba (Jun 25, 2017)

+1


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

And my wife being blind I do not get many pics of me around here however I will ask a neighbor later. 

Yes all will be shown lord willing and tests 

These babies will not fight this.... We will for them... And us. 

The trees freedom... Is our own. 

The enslavers day is upon them. 

One love


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> @Tim Fox
> 
> This is the guy I was talking about. He's a strange dude but it may be worth a chance.


Must be thinking of someone else, i dont know a thing about this subject, plus i am an ordinaryfamily man not sure how strange that is


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Now I see what you are harping about.... Laughing...
> What you are seeing is a result of my bottom feeding nothing but plain water for veg and I give nothing but molasses and sugar for flower.
> 
> When you start them this way as I do they stay cannabalistic from the start and eat on the main fan leaves a bit because they are not given any extra nitrogen accept from the soil.
> ...


What do you mean when you say " you do not even fail a drug test anymore " ? Are you saying your cultivation methods make the flowers so pure it won't show on a drug test ?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

farmerjoe420 said:


> What do you mean when you say " you do not even fail a drug test anymore " ? Are you saying your cultivation methods make the flowers so pure it won't show on a drug test ?


Yes my brother indeed. 
When the tree of wisdom in its cursed form is still ripened through its stages like a fruit, there is no more first stage thc or what I call " Green bananas " it is 100% pure cannabinoid and heals your mind and body completely especially if diet is changed. 

Forever loving jah! 

David Be forever loving jah! 

His wisdom, that king jahuwa that speaks to maggots that want to be worms and content with it. 

Use to pass drug tests all the time and I had cdl. 

The wisdom sets you free.... Forever loving jah....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

I like to sing and play guitar and write song and poetry. 

A Rastafarian poem jah just now gave me. 

Oh rasta man... Oh rasta man.... Put down false teachings oh young man.... Do you not know whom your grandpa were..... That worm on the hill that smoked the herb.... 

Oh rasta man... Oh rasta man.... Do you know your the sons of Solomon.... Do you know whom his fatha were..... From the hill of jah he smoked the herb.... 

Oh rasta man oh rasta man.... You know that jah is not a man...... Jah is David's father too.... The one whom made both him and you.... 

Oh rasta man.... Oh rasta man..... Hear my words sons of Solomon..... Repent to jahuwa for he is king so you will all hear when David sings..... 

Oh rasta man oh rasta man.....


----------



## JDMase (Jun 25, 2017)

This thread is nuts lol.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

JDMase said:


> This thread is nuts lol.


Only until proven not to be. 
Blessings and peace


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Must be thinking of someone else, i dont know a thing about this subject, plus i am an ordinaryfamily man not sure how strange that is


The ordinary family man is a man, in my book. 
And these days a good husband and father is not as easily found as it once was. Blessings


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

Talk to a friend while ago that her and her husband that use to have a dispensary here, got in a tight with the law. 

Let's just say as rev likes to quote... It is horse shit. 

These rulers and everyone down to the local prosecutors and judges that cause misery to people over " horse shit " laws while they sit there with a shit eating grimace on their face knowing there power to hurt others only and only lays in the fact that they have goobers with guns willing to protect their narrow minded and non empathetic asses.... That is it. 

Violence? 

No never the answer.... Just walk the hell away from it and know whether you believe in god or not.... There day is upon them for all misery caused. 

Your not free out here boys. 

You got plant counts and if they even think your being payed to treat others with bud.... You will go meet the white heads and bruisers down town kind of thing. 

Don't think some of the dispensary are not involved in making it difficult to produce your own and of course god forbid the fear of sharing and someone say your selling. 

I miss home... Bad. 

Back home use to be ruff on us. 

According to even my papaw they have lightened up and as long as they see your not selling, they usually just shake a finger and walk out over a few trees for yourself. 

If this true I am home bound soon enough. 

Heck even in the day the 18 tree rule would just get you a misdimeanor back home. 

1000$ and a honky tonk lawyer would get you back home by 420 time to load one up. 

A good officer is a blessing and always welcome in my home. 

A bad one or anybody that abused authority better not come to my door and no weapon has ever protected me. 
God is good to those that trust him. 

My two friends will get through this as so many others that have had to deal with nonsense..... One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh lion of Judah.... Will you tell them where Zion is.... Oh lion of Judah.... The children are all his... Oh Jacob the lion.... Please come out of your cave.... Oh blessed children.... Soon god will show his rage.... 

Cling to one another now and do not do no harm.... Love the children people and hold them in your arms.... 

Oh lion of Judah.... Please grow out your mane... Oh lion of Judah.... Release all your shame.... Good tell the children.... Tell them what they don't know.... Oh blessed jahuwa.... Show David where to go... 

I love rasta music..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

this can do for now. 
God did much to save and now I must repay. 
One Love brothers and sisters..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

The people here I've met are beautiful.
That is why I want to help.
All things will come together.
Just some old stubborn pride that we all can get but it will pass in time as things are understood.

My new little blue agave.

Man I love these and this girl is to the side to grow for a while and be cloned for a good pure agave seeding later.

Preserving these is an honor.

It should be for anyone and perhaps things will come together and god make a way to get these type beauties out to folk again... One love and here if needed.

We all learn from one another..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

And yes the plant spa pots I have used a good while and as far as I am concerned I will never turn back. 

Love bottom feeding and these are bottom feeding fools and makes it easy as pie. 

Let em fill it out from the start when you can and I give them not a drop of water over top and make them fight for it until rooted out and they really hold tight that way. 

Lol yes they will grow just find in stagnant water guys not a bubble needed. 

Plain water for veg and by the time I Max the heck out of a three gallon they flower and suck up molasses and sugar galore and there is no time for it to stink and the trichomes through the stages is insane. 

Just the way I roll now. 

Small pots... Pretty big trees but if you want an mblaze beast you slap an hid in the ceiling from the start... Put a seed in seven gallons from the start and let it stretch 10 weeks and strip the thing and flower and blow up 3-4 pounds on one tree under 600 .....I can do same technique however under 400 and get about the same yield. 

Yes you need enough lights and lumens means nothing.... Par. 

But techniques is most important and three good months veg. 

Sea of green guys with large counts scoff at this method... Lmao.. One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

OK last update till at least a couple weeks. 
Girls look good and pushing out new sites from last plucking. 
The reason why master kush responds so well to plucking is from the Acapulco side of it. 

Pure Acapulco will bush huge and respond like no other I have grown. 

Pluck one like plucking twice on some of them. 

I keep my t5 4 foot or better from the very start and pluck and defoliation makes great yield. 

You can cram allot of bud on a 3ft bush if you tailor it correctly. 

Once I discovered proper ripening, I realized the t5 potential, because in second stage all the bottom buds will start swelling and becoming larger and the whole tree starts pumping cannabinoid at that time. 

Proper leaf pulling during flower as hopefully you will watch also gives the whole tree plenty of light. 

By second stage build up they have lost most leaves anyway as the zacatecas demonstrated. 

now the stuff on top is to keep out gnats. 

Love the stuff and out here you do not by dirt, you by gnat inoculation kits lol. 

We have all complained for many dirt companies we trust are sending this infected dirt out. 

Bottom feeding and old gnattrol on top keeps them away. 

Also adds some silicon to beef them up a bit. 

Just like silly thrips or any other critter we have to take precautions. 

Summer is here and the bugs do not get stoned and forget that... Lol

Here now we have 12 Max count and that is against our constitution. 
However I don't like confrontation so I stick. 
I will be honest, if I get a bit over it is not nothing but males for short period. 
Never go over six flowering or the ole knock at the door from the counting squad could come. 
Least of their worries however are old rednecks breeding out of closets however and most cool folk just doing a job. 
Once again, be nice, show love, common sense. 
A smart ass will however get a bad reward from them.. 
One love


----------



## yesum (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey Rev, your Acapulco Golds look nothing like the two varieties I have. Mine are narrow leaves and delicate even in veg. They are good though, Bodhi and Snowhigh versions. The leaves go yellow super quick so the gold name is right just for that alone. Not sure if they are the 'real Acapulco Gold' or not, but the Bodhi version is super kind high with some trippy aspect for first 30 minutes of high. The Snowhigh one looks just like it in pictures, have not run it yet.

I hear you about gnat infestation kits instead of soil. I am dealing with that right now. I had not thought of bottom feeding to help that as I just have the waterproof 'tray' that comes with the tent, not saucers for each pot. Will switch over as I have done the bottom watering method before. I put around 1 teaspoon of Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap into 1 gallon of water and watered them with that, have been using bti spores in water as well. I think a bit of soap in the water strips them of their waxy coat and they die. I vacuum the flying ones out of the air hehe.

I am using the biax 55 watt or PLL twisted tube fluorescent lights in 10,000 K to finish the plants. It is called the Finisher btw hehe. Not sure what Kelvin you are using at least the 6400 K I am sure. I have the lights as close as I can get them to get more energy to the plants, as in 2 to 8 inches depending on how the light covers the canopy. These are high altitude plants so highest light energy without burning makes sense to me. I took what you posted to mean you keep your lights well above your plants?

Have heard a lot of good things about Tennessee, might go down there someday and check it out. Several people I know from here in California and elsewhere have retired there. There and North Carolina.

On the old knowledge being lost, well I do not have any opinion there, but the strains of old are all but lost. I am sure some small farmers and the Indians still retain the more spiritual and psychedelic varieties of pot.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for stopping yessum! 

Laughing 

You know brother you here every story in the world when it comes to where the strains of the Dutch came from. 

Unless all the Dutch in a conspiracy " I doubt" they just missed it.... What they all really are and do in the wild. 

Just like the proper ripening has been forgotten for over 50 years or more and the next generation just forgot... 

Just a rush to cut not realizing all the healing and effects mental they would me loosing. 

Back to genetics. 

Most the stuff the Dutch bred back in the day and California that was Mexican came from northern cartels and the more northern purple Mexican indicas that are more laid back like Afghanistan and morroco and these Mexican indicas where pure indicas. 

In Tennessee and southeast we get the southern Mexicans from tropic of cancer down to South America that are all very sociable and mind expanding and aphrodisiac and phychedelic. 

This is what people want and most Now has been either cut down, sprayed or forgotten about as far as the old orginal cannabis down there. 

The pure natives of Mexico " Indians " preserved these and many came out of Oaxaca through the cartels. 

Not saying southern stuff did not and does not filter through California or northern stuff some to us, however rare. 

The Dutch new their Afghan and Asian and African stuff well.... Just not southern Mexican and below.... That simple or it is a conspiracy " wich I doubt. " 

Just much overlooked and they can either pay attention or not as the wisdom comes to the surface again.. It's choice. 

Your Acapulco girls indeed would not be pure. 

None of those boys over there have any pure Acapulco or they would be showing and selling.... Guaranteed. 

The pure Acapulco bamboo pollinated trees of Southern Mexico and small region in Panama produce straight from the wild the most incredible cannabis experience known if took complete through the three stages. 

I've lived here three years I tell these boys. 

Don't you think I have tried the best grown by the best? 

And I promise I've got some stubborn brothers out here that know how to grow bombs. 

Hybrid Bob is not stubborn and my man will veg a tree a darn year as Bob gets sad if there not seven foot tall for flowering lol... That's indoors! 

Point, nothing out here compares to the feelings god's originals provide, it's just so much knowledge was lost and many pure southern trees they would have started with would have indeed probably most all been crossed with Afghan. 

Does it make that much of a difference? 

Unreal difference. 

Indeed without doubt for instance master kush is a pure Acapulco bred to an Afghan. 

No comparison... Acapulco can hurt you and if cut to early it will curse you by giving you the worse mind crushing paranoia of your life. 

Ripen it gold.... It sets you free. 

Something else I teach about bamboo pollinated Mexicans and tai is this. 

Their is different species of bamboo and different environments the bamboo and cannabis comes from " micro climates " if you will. 

Shorelines are light and produce a large bud. 
Red Acapulco grow more inland like some Panamanians in red clay soil and then there are some in between in microclimates. 

As I've said brother, the books will have to be rewritten... However much to prove and of course those that will doubt until it is,... Takes time, it has been illegal a long time and no true botany studied. 

That is why I hope to help. 

You need real pure ones to understand the botany and by grace we have them and know exactly what they are. 

The shorelines yessum are from seeds better than 40 years old. 

My reds came from better than 60 year old seeds. 

The rest... Time and effort. 

The reds are unreal and bleed intense red through the leaves even in veg. 

They will bleed your eyes out also lol. 

Stick around and let's get em gold and here if needed 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

Also lol so you know the two bushes the closest in the picture are saguaro pollinated Durango trees, the other four in back are the Acapulco...


----------



## yesum (Jun 26, 2017)

I am sure old mother sativa will be along in a minute, I gave him a heads up you were back in town. I accidentally broke the top off a Guerrero x Michoacan vegging plant. So, quick dried it under cfl, which took a few hours really. Just took a couple tokes off a joint of leaves and got a sublime high off it. Not strong of course but the quality of the high is just outstanding. Could be a male as far as I know. '78 Guerrero x late sixties early seventies Michoacan. Snowhigh stock. I am hoping it leans to the Michoacan. The seeds are 3x normal size and not stripes.

The Acapulco Gold are quite small with no marks to speak of on them. People do not know what they are missing with these heirloom Mexicans and old sativas in general. Well that is my opinion anyways. 

Yeah, the pot legal states are also big time nanny states as you know. Smoke up but watch every other damn thing you do. 

Colombian Gold '72 and Oaxaca '79 in the mix here too.


----------



## yesum (Jun 26, 2017)

I have heard of the surrounding plants affecting the taste of the pot grown next to it before. That pic of you with the snake, oh my God. I think I may like this Michoacan better than the Acapulco Gold, and just some leaves at that.

Sixties to early seventies, I think that was prime time. It went on much earlier too though. In the 30's Mezzrow a jazz musician turned on Harlem to Mexican gold colored pot. It was considered the best around.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

Pure columbian I need. 
Could be some in the old stash but not banking on it as true pure columbian got rare after mid eighties. 
That hybrid Bob two years ago got some over 30 year old pure columbian gold seeds from a old lady friend and only 4 and couldn't get em to go. 
Freezing is important. 
Even if you move and they UN thaw just refreeze again. 
Only way to keep old stock popping. 
Got seeds older than me popping cause they kept them frozen as much as possible over the years. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

Thinking of jazz. 
I have been playing and singing and writing all my life. 
Told a buddy the other day, he said do you play jazz? 

I said, ya I guess if I want. 

He said, you like jazz? 

Said, why I love jazz and my wife has listened to classical since sleeping with it as a child. 

Well, have you considered? 

I said no, I've been in a hole for years and all I want now is to play johnny winter until my hands fall off. Lol

Jazz I said, is what you play when your tired of playing everything else.... 

Then a Dixie of homemade melon wine and some sax we go!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

Yessum are you old moms generation? 
You in your fifties brother?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

When I moved here, one of the first things I seen was a leaf chart. 
I laughed. 

So much messed up so it takes time to fix it. 

Seen all these different leaves supposed to show indica from sativa. 

Not being an ass and I have put myself out there but it is also.... ' completely 100% horse shit. " 

Old rev puts it simple without long drawn out litany.

Only thin fingered leaf sativas are those from high altitude.... Columbian.... Equatorial... That is it. 

Even the original 20 foot sativa that at least they use to preserve in Oaxaca is a wide fingered leaf tree... Laughing. 

I've grown em indoors with no veg time under halide and they still get seven foot and give you pound to pound and a half. 

Praying for a pair from the old stash but if not.... I know whoms got em... Trip back home kind of thing... Lol

Acapulco of any kind has never had thin fingered leaves.. Lol

My wife.. Known her all her life. 

Her neighbor when she was a kid had a daughter she was friends with. 

Her dad, old starseed and honestly... Probably has forgotten more about this tree than most know and the only man I know to hatch the most rare of all cursed form cannabis... A snow white tree. 

Rev your nuts! 

A snow white tree and another snow white with green splashes on it.... Indeed

Anyway, my friend has pictures of himself at eight years old standing next to several 8 foot Acapulco in his aunts backyard from the early seventies in his little bell bottoms lol. 

For years he walked on a petrified cane that looked like bamboo to me and I thought it was. 

One day he said, john do you not know what my cane is? 

Bamboo? 

He said, yes and no. 

He said, my cane is a stalk from one of the Acapulco that you seen me standing next to as a boy for that is what Acapulco is! 

Let's just say god took over from there and the adventure began years ago. 

Much wisdom the old timers had back home and because of legality nobody talks... Most that wisdom is dead now. 

Plain truth, but I am working on it... Need help... Many hands, make light work. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

We all got a story so here is one on the last gold Mexican I got before moving. 

Finding gold back home in Mexican is 1 in a million anymore for the youth down there cut early and rarely decarb in the sun anymore. 

However, it can happen. 

One day a buddy came over and he looked like someone lost their best friend. 

Handed me a sack of some stuff so nasty I couldn't identify it and I didn't know if it could possibly be truly gold or if a Mexican mule wiped his arse with it lol. 

Anyway, got us so high I thought I would laugh myself to death for hours and colors and music and everything just beautiful. 

Went to grannies and had a joint of it next day in my little red cap. 

Aunt s. Comes by and says hey boy you got one! 

I smiled and said, oh I've got one alright and haven't smoked since the one I smoked yesterday lol. 

She says boy I've been smoking 60 years I don't need your mouth just fire it up. Lol

She takes two big drags and suddenly phone rings she says uncle k needs me at the cabin pronto with the 2x6 and runs out the door. 

Ten minutes later Lmao uncle k calls and says, john David what in the hell is wrong with my wife!? 

I said, what do you mean? 

He said, I've been watching for the last five minutes aunt s out there trying to pull in the driveway? 

What do you mean? 

She can't find the drive way boy, I'm watching her from the window and she pulls in.. Bows over steering wheel and looks like she is laughing her ass off and then she backs out of the drive and stops and looks like she starts laughing again!!?? 

Son what did you give her! ....laughing 

See guys that is what true ripened cannabinoid bud will give you. 

Freedom in your mind and complete healing to the body. 

A complete ripe fruit to take a stoned out nation and make them a nation of high and inspired people whom can heal. 

God please let them hear how important this is. 

I can take also a man whom is a complete and angry asshole and give him thc and he changes little. 

I can take that same man and give him cannabinoid and he will become a crying snivling little girl ready to give up his pride... His jinn... And turn to god and his brothers. 

It cures mental illness. 

They must hear.....


----------



## yesum (Jun 26, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Yessum are you old moms generation?
> You in your fifties brother?


 That's right, he got to smoking a bit earlier than me. The good stuff was on the way out as I started in '74, I had no idea at the time. Johnny Winter, first album I ever bought was 'Still Alive and Well' and in Quadraphonic around 1974. He had just gotten off heroin and recorded that record.

I have got a Les Paul and SG and play all the time, blues mostly. Old mother sativa is a musician, saw some good videos of him in action on youtube. Played foot bass, guitar and sang, all at the same time.

Jazz is kinda tough, have looked into it. major scale instead of minor. The chords were tougher or most were. Maybe I will give it another try. Turn off the distortion, play clean and use the neck pickup. That is how most do it. The Les Paul was designed to be a jazz guitar, yet it is a rock and roll icon to this day. Little trivia for you.

Back in '78 I saw a friend's indoor grow of what he called Acapulco Gold. Big hardy plants with fairly wide leaves. That was in veg. He was using fluorescent lights, hardly any hid at that time. His grow got ripped off and he left the area soon after, never smoked any. 

The Colombian Gold is from Underground Seed Collective, well regarded heirloom conservators. It looks a hell of a lot like the Acapulco Gold I have, delicate and rather small leaves. The Michoacan is almost indica looking, dark in color, quite short and pretty wide leaves. Just flipped it a week ago so we will see who is male and female in a week or so. The Oaxacan is lighter in color and stretches more.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

I talk to couples out here. 
They even admit that when they smoke certain strains it can make the anxiety in their relationships appear. 

I tell them... Only thing worse than thc is thc that is not even ripe in thc yet like most bud out here.... But the tests say this john! ....ya I know what those silly tests say. 

I tell people... Eat thc do not smoke it if it effects you in any negative way. 

Well they will tell You, the edibles Suck. 

Why? They do not decarb it first. 

Had a couple I worked with out here when I first moved and they had issues. 

You want the truth, I'll give it like it or not. 

They smoked sub cools gear every day from a place down the road that loves tga beans. 

I told them, subs stuff is not good for this climate as they have to cut too early and subs gear sweats out trichomes like a bad girl in church. 

It is giving you both anxiety and stress. 

Showed them how to take subs gear and decarb it at 275 in Mason jars for 45 minutes and make edibles. 

Their marriage immediately got better. 

Much better to eat and oil the outdoor crops that cannot go through the stages and use the leaves as they are truly super healers of many diseases as they helped save me when I learned to activate them correctly. 

People say... Oh if your an ass on thc then you where an ass before you smoked it. 

Well, maybe so however like I said, I can take that same ass and give them cannabinoids and they tame and giggle like a girl. 

Or give cooked thc and at least give some balance to those that need it. 

See Im not in this for the money or silly ass fame as man has no rewards for me other than taking what is given and benefiting and that is rewarding enough to watch someone heal or make an asshole a nice person again. 

Those with ears... One love


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Must be thinking of someone else, i dont know a thing about this subject, plus i am an ordinaryfamily man not sure how strange that is


I meant this is the guy I was talking about that supposedly knows how to cure most ailments. Thought maybe he would have some insight on what type of cannabis medicine would be beneficial to your wife. 

May be a long shot but when ones at their wits end what else can be done?

Its up to you and I'm sorry for bringing it up again if it offends you.

Maybe some info on strains and how long to let them go for.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 26, 2017)

yesum said:


> That's right, he got to smoking a bit earlier than me. The good stuff was on the way out as I started in '74, I had no idea at the time. Johnny Winter, first album I ever bought was 'Still Alive and Well' and in Quadraphonic around 1974. He had just gotten off heroin and recorded that record.
> 
> I have got a Les Paul and SG and play all the time, blues mostly. Old mother sativa is a musician, saw some good videos of him in action on youtube. Played foot bass, guitar and sang, all at the same time.
> 
> ...


Lol brothers I just knew it! 
A curse and a blessing it is to know old souls of lives gone by. 
All drawn to similar things as we always where in every life we lived.... Oops, hush john! 

OK you watch these this grow yessum as the seeds in this grow of the shorelines will be great as last and I will send you some as well. 
I cannot out give god and my brothers need this feeling again and I know you and old mom will pollinate. 

I want you to, I really do. 

Some besides me and hybrid Bob need to have a few in case something happens. 

God chose you two, not me. 

However kindness goes a long way as some around here will learn in time. 

I've got a heart of gold but if your an ass I will close my hand like a mouse trap. 

one condition on both of you old farts lmao.. Got to give them time to really die and you got to post a report when your high so we can all laugh with you! 

You both are my folks generation as they where just kids when they had me. 

Hybrid Bob is hitting 60 now also. 

He is promoting a great little doors tribute band and getting me ready to come out again but as a cancer I am worse than a woman deciding and I told him heck I will just play anything they want from jumping jack Flash to painkiller Lmao. 

Johnny winter rip... Was the man. 

Stevie couldn't carry his guitar and I don't like comparing cause the world is full of great pickers but johnny was fantastic with that thumb of his. 

I play 13 gauge tuned tight and have a unique way of holding the pick that allows me to go painkiller fast on them. 

Took two years to develop the technique so I could play these piano wire fast but I guess I came along pretty good with it Bob says. 
I have to work hand grips every day to keep my hands strong or there is no way I could play and bend them like I do and that is my secret I tell other players... Those grips lol. 

Had a record deal in Nashville 13-14 years ago and a writing deal with bmi. 
Was going to be big but unfortunately my health went down then and I was a horses ass honestly... Just not ready. 

Went by Marshall Madison. 

Believe it or not I found where some music of mine and old pictures of me where on YouTube that had not been took down. 

Posted about seven years ago. 

If you would like just put in Marshall Madison in YouTube and should pull those few videos up. 
Wrote and CO wrote all the songs also. 
Real country it was. 
Finally own the rights again but I see a new direction even though country is hard to break from cause it is heart felt the old stuff and you can also chicken pick. 

Did you see old Steve Morse get on stage with Albert Lee? 

I love Steve, but he should not have done that lol.... Albert the king Lee


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Talked to hybrid Bob little earlier. 

Since he is the only one to grow the hybrid gear and he will soon be pollinating again when I get his 4 new strains to him I asked. 

Bob, the last tree you flowered and was smoking what was it? 

He said, Bigg blue ox wich is haze brothers cut blue dream with zacatecas male. 

I said, what would you rate it. 

He said, no mites no mildew and made me feel great and gave me and everyone else an erection... 10 

Bob, said... Proof will be in the pudding boy. 

This Bigg blue ox is fixing to be seeded with a male that is both blue dream and zacatecas and chemdawg orginal 91 and zacatecas. 

He will be bred back to both the Bigg blue ox and Bigg Dogg " chemdawg x zacatecas " to create.... Bigg blue Dogg and blue mastiff and Bigg thelma wich is a pure western Oaxaca he will pollinate. 

Bob is having a fit because a prototype " I'll explain later lol" of Bigg blue Dogg got sprouted and it was huge... Plain huge. 
Buds like your forearm and he had to dice em to fit in jars. 

The buds like cat tails on a pond going up the stems. 

Completes over three year project on those so we didn't feel like we just throwed pollen on someone else's work. 
It's our work now after three years as I would tell anybody to feel the same if they did this. 

Seeds are charged for for a reason, it is work and when taking years to develop strains and not just chuck pollen is the one true way to develop a strain to remember. 

Bob will have his seeds at end of next month and once he gets them we will take pictures and boy will that be fun cause Bob wants a nine foot tree or bust and he will veg for 16 years to get it huge before he flowers and does all his bending lol. 

Old schoolers like trees you can put a tire swing on but truthful if I had about a fifty count I would be rev sea of green lol...


----------



## yesum (Jun 27, 2017)

I appreciate your offer to send some seeds my way but if you change your mind, I will not hold it against you either. Those are your babies. I do not take gifts without reciprocating either.

Yeah, Johnny Winter had a good run considering. Albino and Marlboro smoker. Both have an effect of shortening your life. Plus all the hard drugs and crazy rock star life. His manager stole his savings towards the end too. Same happened to Robin Trower, over a million dollars as I remember. Had to go back touring after 'retiring'.

I would reconsider those 13's. If you are not prone to arthritis I guess you are good to go. I am prone and use the 9's. Billy Gibbons uses 7's. I might step down a bit from the 9's. 

Blessing and a curse, yeah, that might describe my affliction with wanting to get back the magic I experienced in the early seventies. If I never had that experience I would just light up a OG Kush or whatever is popular at the moment and puff away oblivious. I know better though. More thc does not equal more trippy effects or transcendent feelings.

I just checked out Albert Lee. I thought you meant Albert King for a second hehe. I am blues or rock leaning by far. Two different styles, metal and country there. Chet Atkins was impressive, Roy Clark.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't change my mind when I tell a man something. 
It's done... As I say, kindness and knowing how to treat somebody goes a long way. 
Had to learn that myself. 
I use to be very me me me and the hell with you.... Disease, divorce, and fighting ones self will bring you out of it and teach humility and empathy.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

And don't get me started on Roy Clark and Jerry Reed. 
Those two boys top of the class..


----------



## cindysid (Jun 27, 2017)

I agree with you about Roy Clark and Jerry Reed. As to everything else....I think you are absolutely full of it....and I don't mean the holy spirit....lol.....and you do have mites, sorry.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I meant this is the guy I was talking about that supposedly knows how to cure most ailments. Thought maybe he would have some insight on what type of cannabis medicine would be beneficial to your wife.
> 
> May be a long shot but when ones at their wits end what else can be done?
> 
> ...


Smile


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 27, 2017)

I just don't even know what to say. Except this. That is 100% not Acapulco Gold. True Acapulco Gold is 100% landrace sativa. And it wasn't just the genetics that made it special. It was grew in Guerrero Mountains outside of the city. And the salt water air from the Pacific Ocean changed how the way the plant dried and cured. That stuff your growing is shit. Gtfoh it only reached 23% thc in 1968 and was the strongest strain at the time. And then over planting it and breeding need out the original genetics. I have read almost every piece of literature on it. And what you have is so far from it. The plant structure isn't even close either.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

The 13 is about tone and I guess I just got strong hands cause thin strings never did it for me and I break em.

I bled out on these 13 and my fingers are like stone.

I tell Bob I will last as long as I last but he agrees the tone from them is incredible.

Play guitars also that are custom tsunami and Paul only made 84 of them with possible #85 for my baby girl if she plays as Paul retired.

Here is a chambered 335 Gibson concept.

African zebra, red African paduk and ambrosia.
You wouldn't believe the sounds out of this silly thing.


whitebb2727 said:


> We have read your post. Everything from aliens (god) brought us cannabis to breeding cannabis with cacti. I sod like to see a cactus cannabis cross.
> 
> 
> Just saying, not being rude. Just letting you know why you're catching flak.
> ...


I done said it was thrips and taken care of.. any more questions? 

You don't have to believe a word of it... Life's choice. 

When all this proven and accepted I will not be back for pats on the back and we are sorry. 

Don't need it. 

I will do what god told me and show what god showed me and the rest is up to all of you. 
Just how life goes, god parted the red sea..... Five minutes later they forgot and was bitching again.... 

He was the only one whom had wisdom of many things then.... People do not like that... Ever.... Get over it, take the message and apply or take yourselves down the road I say...i am here to show the willing... That is it.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I just don't even know what to say. Except this. That is 100% not Acapulco Gold. True Acapulco Gold is 100% landrace sativa. And it wasn't just the genetics that made it special. It was grew in Guerrero Mountains outside of the city. And the salt water air from the Pacific Ocean changed how the way the plant dried and cured. That stuff your growing is shit. Gtfoh it only reached 23% thc in 1968 and was the strongest strain at the time. And then over planting it and breeding need out the original genetics. I have read almost every piece of literature on it. And what you have is so far from it. The plant structure isn't even close either.


You have no idea what you are talking about or all those that you have spoken to. 

Your little Heros do not know and neither do you... Period 

Me move on if you got nothing nice to say. 

There is a difference between ignorance and stupidity. 

Cannabis community is ignorant. 

Take it or not.... Those are the facts. 

You guys have not a clue what your even looking at... Just like I was told You would not. 

You boys go read some more horse shit cannabis delusions and talk more of them among yourselves , I will stick to true knowledge....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

I tell you how ignorant. 

Man comes and shares golden wisdom for the price of an open damned mind and tells you how to cure all diseases and shows pictures of himself and where he lives and all some of you can do is talk that same old bullshit that everyone has been spouting for years with one another and not having " jack shit" for an understanding.... Even though I am trying to give it. 

One response..... Nothing new under the sun.. 

Nothing


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Scares the shit out of people throughout history when some nobody has to do what I have been trying to do for years .

How could one man know and this and that yadaa yadaa.... " horse shit. " 

It usually is few that know things of truth. 

Unfortunately we want to open our big mouths and help other people instead of just shutting the hell up and keeping the blessings for ourselves. 

So when you do that... Your going to deal with crapola! 

Bring it! 

Those whom will be helped... Will be.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I agree with you about Roy Clark and Jerry Reed. As to everything else....I think you are absolutely full of it....and I don't mean the holy spirit....lol.....and you do have mites, sorry.


I'm glad you feel I am full of it. 
Now you can take your ass down the road. 
I'm not here for popularity or to prove anything to a bunch of folk whom already seem to know it all.... 

I am here for the kids and if I help one... It's worth it.... Period.... 

Got that? 

If anyone has any questions I would be happy to give a physical address right here for all too see. 

Come by... Any time.. 

Try me. 

Now if anyone else wants to come on here and talk " horse shit" there is my favorite word again.... Come right on in! 

When the people see I have told them 100% truth.... The asses will only make asses of themselves.... As it always happens.... Every single time.... Smile

Have a good day


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 27, 2017)

First recorded in the United States in 1964,[1]Acapulco Gold was defined by the _Oxford English Dictionary_ the following year as "a special grade of cannabis growing in the vicinity of Acapulco...with a color of brownish gold, or a mixture of gold and green."[2] Traditionally cultivated in the Guerrero Mountains outside the city,[3] it is a landrace strain[2]described as having "mind-blowing effects", which were attributed to a long growing season and the plant growing in conditions to which it was adapted.[4] Smuggler and promoter Gary Tovar said that Acapulco Gold's distinctive color was the outcome of the way the plants were aged and dried by the wind off the Pacific Ocean.[5] When cultivated outside its native range, it is considered to be substantially less potent than native plants: "while the original genetics of Acapulco Gold can be found among global seed companies, without that blazing Acapulco sun and Gulf breezes, the end product remains an artifice, a simulacrum of what could be had in 1974." 



This is written by the guy who found the first original strain.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 27, 2017)

It is sativa. The plant you are saying that's it. Is indica. Or indica dominant hybrid.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

When old mother sativa decides to show up he will be getting seeds. 

His kindness two years ago got em! 

When he does his smoke report on these later... He will come back and tell all of you exactly what the hell he is growing and he will barely be able to type when he is telling us. 

I am here for my brothers. 

They know good and damned well whom they are in their hearts even though their minds sleep. 

They know whom their brother is also when he speaks. 

They must learn truth and apply it so not to be sick anymore. 

Those with ears always hears the messages. 

Then they also will help fight this fight for these kids. 

I could give two shits about an opinion. 

These kids listen and apply and they themselves will come on here and tell you know it all's the truth and that rev gave it for free to many whom believe not in the god that gave it! 

Period


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> First recorded in the United States in 1964,[1]Acapulco Gold was defined by the _Oxford English Dictionary_ the following year as "a special grade of cannabis growing in the vicinity of Acapulco...with a color of brownish gold, or a mixture of gold and green."[2] Traditionally cultivated in the Guerrero Mountains outside the city,[3] it is a landrace strain[2]described as having "mind-blowing effects", which were attributed to a long growing season and the plant growing in conditions to which it was adapted.[4] Smuggler and promoter Gary Tovar said that Acapulco Gold's distinctive color was the outcome of the way the plants were aged and dried by the wind off the Pacific Ocean.[5] When cultivated outside its native range, it is considered to be substantially less potent than native plants: "while the original genetics of Acapulco Gold can be found among global seed companies, without that blazing Acapulco sun and Gulf breezes, the end product remains an artifice, a simulacrum of what could be had in 1974."
> 
> 
> 
> This is written by the guy who found the first original strain.


And he is full of shit. 

I can grow these in plain water and they will make gorilla glue #4 look like a candy ass. 

Only thing that grows in Guerrero is the reds and probably not any anymore. 

These book writers did not search deep enough. 

And you did john!? 

You damned right I did.... While I crawled on the floor dying of cancer! 

Take it or leave it boys but I have read probably every little book and article ever written on this tree and they make me sick. 

However bullshit has always sold many books.to the people's delight. 
One love


----------



## cindysid (Jun 27, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> I'm glad you feel I am full of it.
> Now you can take your ass down the road.
> I'm not here for popularity or to prove anything to a bunch of folk whom already seem to know it all....
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are pleased with yourself. I guess that's all that really matters.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm glad you are pleased with yourself. I guess that's all that really matters.


I love every damned one of you. 
And know many of you still sleep. 
Your fixing to awaken as I had to awaken... I didn't like it either.... And hated god and myself... 

It hurts... It hurts so damned bad to cleanse the body and the mind I can understand why most choose not to.... Ignorance is bliss and truthfully... It is. 

However once the veil is lifted there is no going back even if the whole world laughs at you... God will give you the last laugh if your hearts right... Mine is... However only god knows my heart and the same for all of you. 

Learn hang out ask questions but if I know the answer be ready to take it... 

If I do not you will be the first to know and we will find it together... 

I will be happy.... When this is done. 

And I love you whether you want it or not..... Just in my nature...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 27, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Smile


Hey. You never know. I'm actually interested in what he has to say about ripening a plant. I actually think that the time frame has been rushed on most because of cash cropping and everyone takes what we read as fact and no one wants to let a plant go past amber. 

I have a couple smaller c99 crosses in flower. I may let them go way past what I think is done. I don't have access to test though. I would like to see what a lab says about a plant flowering that long.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hey. You never know. I'm actually interested in what he has to say about ripening a plant. I actually think that the time frame has been rushed on most because of cash cropping and everyone takes what we read as fact and no one wants to let a plant go past amber.
> 
> I have a couple smaller c99 crosses in flower. I may let them go way past what I think is done. I don't have access to test though. I would like to see what a lab says about a plant flowering that long.


maybe tonight i can sit down and read this thread and see whats going on,, been super busy at work,, 
But hey good news,, my wife is getting better,, 2.5 years of mystery illness and finally somthing is working,, i cant believe it,,


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Me your thinking. 
Remember brothers and sisters.... It is very easy to prove a man right... Or wrong. 
Simply try what he suggests. 
That's it... It really is it... Solves it every single time.... Love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> maybe tonight i can sit down and read this thread and see whats going on,, been super busy at work,,
> But hey good news,, my wife is getting better,, 2.5 years of mystery illness and finally somthing is working,, i cant believe it,,


Blessed be! She is your jewelry she is your daughter your sister my sister... Your wife. 
A beautiful ornamental that stands beside her man and makes his countenance shine. 
A woman of noble character that when she walks in the room other men look to the floor for she carries both beauty and wisdom. 
The barer of life, that smiles and embraces the new star seed she just struggled to put forth to raise with dignity and pride and love and fear of jah and to teach the duality... 

The twin to your flame that makes a husband and a wife a one unit machine that brightens the days of others just too see you as one.. 

The one beside you that when you go to the mall and the bank and the gathering that make other couples wish not to envy... 

Your breath your star your you your her.. 

Your forever love that even death is scoffed at for you always find the other... You. 

You will and your family will be just fine..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Aisha says be still john. 
I love my sisters and if they wish to speak I am here for them. 
She can speak through me as she is blind and says typing is difficult... She laughs. 

Every word will come from her. 

Aisha has wisdom from god that makes Muhammad look laughable when he speaks that horses patoot husband she loves. 

She knows hell she has been through it in life and came out an unbelievable warrior and the most wonderful mother and wife.. 
She is my opposite and does not carry the same eccentric nature as the rev.... 

She was also very sick until the rev took her health and applied god's wisdom and now from 220 pounds and sick to vibrant and healthy. 

We are not special... We simply listen to Allah / jahuwa/ Jehovah / father... That is it, nothing more. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Lamens terms kinda like I was telling old mom. 
The three stages of ripening the tree dies through.... Like a man long ago... It loves you enough to die for you and set you free... 

Too much red spectrum makes the tree want to keep living and why so many like sodium and high red for big buds. 

However that higher red produces immature thc and will not allow the tree to kill itself to make cannabinoid.... Period. 

I've got a battle, that is fine as they have pounded sodium and red in your heads like a damned cult.

If you got led you need blue and white or even all white and your quality and yield will be there and the tree can kill itself. 

The lack of understanding has lead to years of horse shit " revs favorite word" confusion. 

Nothing new under the sun however time and proof will change hearts and minds whether the " gurus and book writers" like it or not... Period 

This tree will be set free and these kids will not have to fight this as all will stand when they know what it really is and what it does when grown correctly and even where it came from original. 

Days of " horse shit" and make me a donation cause I'm a guru is about over. 

Everyone will love one another and be their own guru and will not need any johns either to tell them anything for all will know. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

What I would not give to find the video. 

What video rev? 

The video of the women in the UK. 

Maybe some of you seen it years ago and if so I will explain what they could not and if you have not seen it then I will explain. 

Women in UK goes in clinic to get injected with good ole thc for the first time in her life. 
She looks like most in her chair all stoned and wide eyed and running fingers through her hair all bullshit paranoia. 

She says afterwards... Helpful or not I would not want to feel that way every day no way! 

Next day and oh how the rev loved this part for I knew exactly what would happen.... She gets injected with thc and cannabinoid and cries like a baby and laughs herself sick and told everyone it was the best experience of her entire life. 

However the genius could not explain how to get the cannabinoid.... By them books dress them up and ship them off to school we do for a nobody worm to have to clarify to them later.... That's true history 

Rev has told already how to get that happiness and healing... Now go and grow her right not for me.... But for yourselves and those you love... 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Love it! 
Talking to an old timer brother on pm that is going through an old sack of tai and Acapulco and Panama right now from the seventies. 

Was not kept frozen but I have high hopes for my brother especially on the tai as no way in heck those would be tainted... Real deals. 

His seeds are mature and man I am hoping for him. 

That is what it is all about trying to round up the elder and say... Get them old seeds out and let's grow that old happy joy again. 

Preserving pures is of utmost importance no matter the locality. 

May the landrace and cannabinoid buds rise again! 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

My brothers the Dutch and Spain did well to help preserve much. 
You think rev just wants to down Dutch gear and Spain gear? 
Of course not, I just want them to understand it now... Truly understand it. 

In the end it's all fathers gear anyway like we are all his gear. 

The strain zensation from ministry saved me years ago when I fell down a waterfall and cracked my skull and twisted up to heck and back. 

Only pure red cbd from that bud I had that day in a pipe in my pocket allowed me to make it home and nurse wounds and injuries that should have killed me or left me a talking head... No doctors... Just me once again like with the diseases with god and cannabinoid bud and good healing foods like hemp and others. 

Six months later as with all other stuff I faced... I healed. 

Nobody could believe how a man could go thru some much without doctors or any help outside of my god I met one day that reminded me quickly that he was father of all not just john.. 
One love


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 27, 2017)

Thc and cbd start to deteriorate. After a certain time. Then also bud rot could set in. Mold. It's already been scientifically proven of where plants need to be harvested. When the plant is most beneficial. Is when the thc and cbd are at their highest peak. And work together. I mean it's already be proven in numerous cases a high cbd strain in children with seizures will slow down how many and how often they occur. And that's when that plant works the best when it's harvested at the time it's mature. Say 7,8,9 weeks whatever it is. Not weeks and weeks and weeks past. Mold like weed alot when shit starts dying on the plant. Bc of humidity. And whatnot.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Tell you something else. 
That zensation i got loaded with cannabinoid in 13 weeks under high blue. 

Some Dutch and Spain gear ripen fast under the spectrum I have discussed and all will heal the body it is just the sativa will heal the mind once it produces cannabinoid. 

We need both. 

Just us sativa guys have to wait a bit longer. 
Some indica will surprise you also when you see the effects change as they produce cannabinoid. 

All have there place we just need not forget god's pure jewelry for our own as the original produces a balance of chemistry like hybrid Bob says when he is fried out his mind lol.
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Thc and cbd start to deteriorate. After a certain time. Then also bud rot could set in. Mold. It's already been scientifically proven of where plants need to be harvested. When the plant is most beneficial. Is when the thc and cbd are at their highest peak. And work together. I mean it's already be proven in numerous cases a high cbd strain in children with seizures will slow down how many and how often they occur. And that's when that plant works the best when it's harvested at the time it's mature. Say 7,8,9 weeks whatever it is. Not weeks and weeks and weeks past. Mold like weed alot when shit starts dying on the plant. Bc of humidity. And whatnot.


Wrong and it will be proven by hillbilly science but thanks for stopping by. 

Read all of the writings... All.... Here we go.... " horse shit " 

One Love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

You boys keep looking at your science papers and you will never learn much at all. 

Plain truth. 

Stay tuned... All will be shown and then all those papers can be used for ass paper.... Indeed


----------



## yesum (Jun 27, 2017)

^^ A couple things for the old timer that worked for me in reviving old seeds. Put a pinch of earthworm castings in a couple ounces of distilled water, stir and let set a day. Wash your hands or use nitrile gloves when handling the seeds. Use a sharp knife or razor wiped off with alcohol and trim off the sharp end of the seed and also the seam on the sides, without damaging the innards of course. Use that ewc water to wet paper towels and germ them at 80-85 degrees F.

The sprout may need help to get out of the shell, tweezers or by hand. I use a head mounted loupe to see all the stuff going on when working on the seeds.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

Great method yessum I should have probably tried something similar a few years ago on those columbian Bob got. 

I will keep this handy for any stubborn ones for sure. 

Humic acid and all heck like everything else just common old sense and they do sprout from the dirt and mud outside. 

We put too much makeup and eyeliner on things at times... Lol


----------



## yesum (Jun 27, 2017)

We need sativa up in this here thread, hehe he will be along shortly I am sure.

I had my grail as Mexican and so did old mother sativa, but others had Thai or southeast Asian, a few Indian or other. I am looking thru all of them cause you never know when lighting strikes, I sure was not expecting it back in '75 when it did strike me.

I have read that the Mexican is most likely from Nepalese or North Indian genetics. Wider leaves and shorter flower time than some sativas. The Indians most likely, did the selecting of these plants looking for spiritual properties. They have lots of plants down there that are used for spirituality and pot was one of them. Then the commercial grower got the seeds from them and did some selecting of their own. Just speculating and generalizing.

From my experiences with the modern hybrids available here in California, I have to say the magic seems to be lacking. Lots of flash and lots of horsepower but not much nuance or depth to the experience. 

John, do not burn yourself out arguing with people, I want you to stick around.


----------



## yesum (Jun 27, 2017)

I got the idea of EWC because a guy on another board did a test using his earthworm bin as a germinating medium. He got well over half, I think 80% or something crazy off of really old, like 20 year old seeds to germinate. He had used the other methods which I think included superthrive or kelp soaks, hydrogen peroxide, gibberellic acid all the usual stuff. Not much help like 10% germination.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm not going no place. 
It is just a mountain of misinformation that has to be cleared up in time. 

Yessum, you and old mom are my parents generation and just let me say this with all humility because I swear I did learn humility I really did. 

I want to share the whole story, Aisha says not now, maybe she is right. 

As lord willing the grow continues and we show the three stages of ripening I will tell more of what I learned. 

Christ yessum it's deep stuff... Life shaking stuff and it's just not known by the general public or by so many sciences that are trusted you know. 

I'm talking way deeper than all this, however all of it connected to this silly tree.... History, geography, evolution, biblical, Sumerian text.... All connected to this tree and whom even brought it to earth. 

Only with this understanding can a person... Understand 

I tell my brothers... I did not know nothing either... Until I did... You know? 

Then I give freely as given to me. 

Years of study meaning my own was vomit until I seen the way bigger picture that they don't teach you in schools... No schools... Forgotten wisdom


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 27, 2017)

The last two years I had to go through the dark nights of the soul... Aisha also and sisters speak with her for she judges nothing and loves completely.. 

This is real yessum... Real as it gets. 

Blunt... Men and women have died for less... 

This info I am giving freely not only can set us and the tree and our babies and environment free but it also destroys their horrible medicine companies. 

If I am a liar... I would be allowed videos on YouTube... That simple 

I had to know father would protect us no matter what as so me and my family not harmed. 

I know now and yes he even told me how he would take down those that would cause harm and mischief to us. 

See, this is as serious as it gets. 

That great awakening promised and yet forgotten because of the true dajaal / Antichrist " the Zionist owned TV and media and yes, schools " that teach the opposite of what the prophet was sent to teach all of us... Indeed 

A man would have to be out of his mind insane to put himself out there like this if he did not stand on 100% truth. 

2000 years ago the people where taught this way also and knew not the truth of cannabasum and yehushua and John tried to tell them... 

They tried to share with the people the truth of health and life and love and history and true science and much more. 

People did not like.... The discipline the two boys told them they needed to have to avoid life curses and wrath. 

Roman did not kill yehushua... People did. 

His suggestions made them loose jobs and market stocks and made them question their bullshit teachers and leaders and scientific communities and many would have to go from the Lexus to the honda and oh change hurts oh change cost too much money oh words of two mad men ....kill em..... Indeed... 

It is only madness until proven otherwise and then even when proven.... Still few see.... Because ignorance.... Is bliss... I mean that.... But it also destroys the next generation so I cannot be anymore and I hope to help others whom want to remove the veil and live.... That is it.. 

I could not keep this to myself... How selfish.... I will face... What I face... And fear nothing but mine and Aisha god that tells us he is father of all.... All


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

The beautiful blue agave cannabis of jalisco Mexico. 

Could be my favorite .

The tequila cannabis and number one aphrodisiac. 

The zacatecas we have is number two aphrodisiac as hybrid Bob will tell you.... Instant Bonner and Bob is right at sixty now. 
You want to see them in the wild? 

I will tell you guys how. 

Go to google and type in.... Cannabis jalisco Mexico. 

It should pull up pictures of a crop in 2012 the assholes came and burned down. 

God makes it easy for me at times to prove. 

You will see these short trees planted with wild blue agave everywhere. 

The article says the Mexicans do this to hide the tree wich is completely horse shit.... These old Mexicans have known for years what rev has been shouting. 

They have tailored these particular trees for generations down there and look at the pictures of what they get from assholes for all their hard work while Pahanna oops tries to tell the white man to turn from horse shit and look at common sense and stop buying books that lead to more confusion and debate and horse shit seperation. 

My seeds of agave came from this crop. 

Me enjoy pictures of gods and the sons of Adams work that makes our work look like bubble gum puke. 

Just being honest as I try to be with a big smile. 

My brothers will awaken to truth. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Down on the corner... Out in the street... Rev and the poor boys are playing... Pitch a nickle... Catch a beat! 
Lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

That lady bug I saved from drowning. 
She was beautiful and stayed with me a long time.. Just her. 

Found her one day passed away in perfect form. 

I would watch her drink the sugar water from the trays.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Allow rev to now explain without long litany the indica / sativa pheno thing you guys and gals see. 

Meaning you hatch seeds of a strain and you see that one leans towards indica and one towards sativa. 

There is a reason and pure landrace will do this also. 

Meaning if all started from the first tree thrown from Eden and spread from there and pollinates with different counterparts from different regions to become distinct subspecies it is once again common sense. 

For instance. 

I grow seeds that are pure saguaro pollinated cannabis they all will be pretty much similar but some will lean more toward that original sativa and more towards characters of the saguaro cactus. 

Blue agave same thing, some a bit larger and more towards the first sativa it and all came from and some that look more like agave all the way down to spiked leaf tips and shades of blue. 

Same with all bamboo pollinated cannabis... Some look a little more toward the sativa and others more just like bamboo. 

It's common sense brothers... That's it. 

Just like the difference in all the Acapulco subspecies from shoreline to inland to indeed guerro where you get the reds. 

Like those reds some bleed so much blood in the leaves and stems it is crazy to look at.... Some not as much. 

Shorelines and inland a little red in the veins but not leaves.... Difference in bamboo it pollinates with... That is it but all will tear your butt up... Period lol 

Tai for instance pollinates with bamboo way larger than the bamboo in Mexico and why tai cannabis is larger than Acapulco. 

Acapulco are small trees like the small bamboo they pollinate with. 

Are Acapulco stronger than tai? 

Yes, but I love them both equally. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Some difference you can see in these three Acapulco. 

Shoreline, inland and gruerro red. 

The reds are the smallest. 

All woodsy funk from the bamboo, all produce crystals like gorilla glue and all will send you to the moon or if cut early as I told old mom sativa, will put you in a paranoid hell you will never want to return to.... Acapulco will flat out curse you for cutting it early.... 

You can't see much red on the red because of the 14000k I used on them then and that bulb is hands down the best hid I ever used and will kick the shit out of these trees and tear your head off with quality.... Also makes sativa southern species look natural as in the wild. 

Four year study on hid alone and yes we used them all.... Hamilton beach 14000k coral reef aquarium bulb blew the complete crap out of all of them... 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Like old hybrid Bob told me... Proof is in the pudding boy so be like waterboy and don't hold nothing back. 

Indeed in time the truth shows itself to be. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Look how this zacatecas looked under 14000k.

Does it look like she was having issues with yield?

Her yield was every bit that of a sodium and yet the quality and cannabinoid produced was no comparison.

You get it all with this bulb.

Nothing even came close.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Real gruerro not pollinated with bamboo but with wild pineapple. 
Sent us to the moon and could watch stars dancing. 
Maltise was her name.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

See the fan leaves from the one next to her? 
They look thin? ...of course not. 

However that was an Oaxaca orginal sativa... Meaning the first... Ever

20 foot tall they get and indoors like her no veg and better than seven foot and nearly two pounds. 

Few in captivity land these and most know not even what they have when they do and cut early and think there is not much to them. 

Ripened properly they are the most well balanced and beautiful highs imagined. 

Like a telephone to god. 

Give me a moment as I think in an old file here there is a picture of her...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Can't find the picture but I just realized something.

Got two shoreline from my last seeding and two inland from my old beans. 

Now I was hoping the shorter bushier shoreline would be male and I would get more pure shoreline and inland crosses with the shoreline and clone one of the inland for pure inland seeding with pure inland male later. 

Nothing wrong with pollinating a shoreline with an inland however i still keep the microclimates pure if possible. 

However I can assure you if all a person had left in the world was say beans crossed with shoreline and reds just for example, I would be fine with that, just not one crossed with any Mexican or Afghan indica for then it's no longer bamboo only.. 

Well it is looking like 4 females for males usually throw preflower by now in veg. 

So may have to search a male from the shoreline to get r dun... No issues and males don't have to be big to do the job. 

Could even take one of these inland bush to old Bob lol and do inland over there.... No scratch that he is waiting for those others... No biggie I got it. 

Just flower three keep one inland for later flower a saguaro with the three to redo chemdawg makes four and male makes five and I am good on count and all... 
Furthermore I topped at fourth node and I'm not pleased about it... Knew better.. 

No problem it's just ninth to eleventh node is better and bushes get taller. 

No more topping them and next month they should stretch a bit. 
Topped enough anyway as we are doing bushes but not scrog lol... Nothing wrong with scrog those top buds look juicy when you do it and for ripening under proper spectrum the scrog would be fast as heck. 

All techniques are good ones of they work for the situation. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Yessum that 335 didn't post so here is the picture.

Last tsunami he built me.

Glows in good light, no paint all natural exotic woods. All ambrosia and my Arabic name on back. 
Chambers hollow under the green zebra wood and split and tone for each pickup.

I will probably never discover all its true sounds.


----------



## yesum (Jun 28, 2017)

Love it Rev. you got the gift of gab as they used to say. I accidentally broke off the top of my vegging Guerrero x Michoacan and smoked the leaves. My God, very pleasant to say the least. Hope the buds get into the trippy realm. 

I grew out a modern Jalisco a while back, was very relaxing high, not sure if it is the same as yours but they look similar. Calm stone, not too much thoughts, just kick back or do something in a unhurried manner. The way you are talking up the Guerrero has me wondering which is dominate in the plant I smoked. Whichever it is, it is a winner, very euphoric and calm. I bought the seeds as no one had a heirloom Michoacan for sale but him. There are different strains grown in Michoacan now or back then too, but just taking a shot at what I think I had 43 years ago.

What bulbs are you using now, the 6400K ones? I have a 10,000K fluorescent to finish with. Glad you have Bob to help with the load, I know you would love to have dozens of plants going.

The '79 Oaxacan is stretchy compared to the Guerrero x Michoacan, and I think that is in line with what you said. Lighter in color as well, neither have thin leaves yet. Jut flipped them a week ago.


----------



## yesum (Jun 28, 2017)

Awesome looking guitar for sure! All those pickups and tones and splits hehe. I like my Les Paul but double cuts are really what I like to get at the high notes, though I seldom go above the 17th fret or so.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 28, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> The beautiful blue agave cannabis of jalisco Mexico.
> 
> Could be my favorite .
> 
> ...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Every province will have variety depending on counterparts pollinated with. 

So jalisco can have much variety like any other... All good. 

However the blue agave is very special. 

Tropic of cancer and below there are no more stony indica trees.

All very uplifting and sociable and creative. 

However the zacatecas pollinated with fuzzy prickly pare and the blue agave are also very aphrodisiac. 

Just can't beat em when their not crossed. 

Like Bob said, that balance of chemical that only the source and nature can provide. 

Bobs right..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

Believe it or not this western Oaxaca would be the first true indica. 

Pollination with cactus of western Oaxaca desert as Oaxaca has the most diverse microclimates on earth and the best and first cannabis would have started there after enlil throwed Adam and Eve and cannabasum out of the garden oops. 

Largest of the indica also and one in a million to luck up on. 

Made me cry for hours as it releases you and then you go into total creativity mode. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

The high blue tubes kill the tree fast and those cannabinoid get to pumping..... Oh jah she dies..... Oh jah she dies.... Oh jah she dies.... To save our lives....our father please let them hear the worm.... For you words of truth can make enslavers squirm..... Oh jah she dies..... Oh jah she dies..... Oh lion of Judah open the childrens eyes.....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

OK me and my baby girl putu just defoliated and man does she help her poppy out! 

Me and mom mixed over and yet all herself also lol..... Oh jah the children are our salvation lord.... Keep our hearts towards them.... Or your wrath we endure... 

Gave us a chance also to inspect everything and make sure poppy is thrip proof... All is well as Mugsy said lol. 

Pruning the top and side branches and proper... I repeat... Proper defoliation at the right time is what gives rev yields under t5 and not keeping them to close. 

How did rev learn to get great bushes and fat daddy yields with shop lights?? 

Right here brothers... From the best growers in the world... Period


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

I keep all leaves green or dried brown and when I get a load of them I make Simpson oil and destroy cancer.... 

And the leaves of the tree oh jah shall be the healing of the nation's! 

However you must activate them. 

We decarb before making the oil.....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 28, 2017)

You know it baby! 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

Beautiful pure morroco from a botanist friend of bobs. 

So what makes the morroco? 

Barrel cactus. 

They are like the barrel cactus pollinated cannabis of Northern Mexico.

Our sandman is morroco and pure Afghan and Bob got put in a coma by it. 

Don't think I can outdo it as if you want to go to bed sandman will crush you lol.   

We will discuss the Pakistan chitral later... Lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

My birthday today. 
Did not know if I would make it this far and yet god's grace is sufficient enough for this ole boy... Even when it hurts.... And sometimes... It does. 

When mom and dad forsake,when friends drift away, when jobs are lost and found, when wives... Are lost and found until we find the one, no matter.... He was never too busy to listen and then teach me how to hear and hush long enough to do so.. 

Lost father for a good while and lost myself and my best friend when I did. 

He was there even through my sin... Nothing is hidden 

Good love and mercy from god can change a man and teach him love and mercy and empathy for others. 

I found jah through snot and tears and my prideful face smack on the floor in humility before a power that can never be understood that is.... I Am 

I seen where he said.... I delight in the change of the sinner. 

Here I am lord.... Delight in me! 

You can intrigue alpha and omega when you know your place as a maggot.... Then he shows you how to become a worm and content with it. 

Thanks for not allowing me to fall in every hole I dug for myself in life great father of all and thank you for another year and day of life and all abundance and healing and blessings. 

Forever loving jahuwa! 

And no fathers name cannot be said. 
It must be sing with a contrite spirit and broken heart. 

Father... He hears that name quickly. 
For he knows whom a man speaks of when he says... Father. 

One love and there is no seperation.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2017)

So good to see ya back Rev !!!

A few of us know things that others will just never get or understand

it is what it is, yet we continue to try and spread the truth

One Love Brother


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you and yes. 

We pass the wisdom oh jah..... We pass the wisdom.... Let them receive it oh jah..... Not let the babies fight..... Let them speed up da truth so the babies want fight... 

Open up da heart.... Open up da mind..... Set her free my brothers.... For all of mankind....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

Yessum you asked a question and I let it slip me. 
10000k will work, just the extra bit of red may lengthen ripening a bit. 

We tried the solistek 10000k hid and it makes fine bud and will kill em. 

Just the 14000k did pretty much everything you would ever want to see. 

Do not use a 14000k tube in t5... Too much uva par and in five days they will fry and way too quickly. 

I've seen best overall with 4 4100k tubes and one 6500k tube for uva wich is plenty and one uvb actinic blue. 

Gives perfect spectrum for yield and quality and ripen speed. 

Nobody wants to wait 44 weeks for an Acapulco to go gold lol. 

That is why I tried many combo to find that happy medium and for t5 the above combo beat the rest overall for sure or I would be using something else. 

Led with uva and b supplement is what the rev wants. 
All white with just a few 420 Nano and 460 nano and should be just right. 

Led rocks when you use good techniques and don't keep lights too close like t5 don't run so close and train and they do well flowering and quality is fantastic. 

One love


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jun 29, 2017)

+Rep
And subbed.

I see lots of real info to read and learn.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Acapulco mmm yummers


----------



## yesum (Jun 29, 2017)

Happy birthday Rev. What light cycle are you using? I am currently running the flowering at 9 1/2 hours on and 14 1/2 hours off. I get impatient with so many strains yet to run and I have found this cycle to drop flower times by around 20%.. I was running 24 hours lights on for veg, but changed to 18 on and 6 off. I am gonna try 14/10 next grow. Hope to make the plants show sex earlier.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2017)

This one looks great....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

I use 14/10 yessum and 17 or 24 for veg depending. 
Some like 24 veg and some do not. 
However 14/ 10 I have used for years and works great and I see no difference in yields.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jun 29, 2017)

Very cool genetics you are working with.. I'm gonna keep an eye on this one.


----------



## calliandra (Jun 29, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> My birthday today.
> Did not know if I would make it this far and yet god's grace is sufficient enough for this ole boy... Even when it hurts.... And sometimes... It does.
> 
> When mom and dad forsake,when friends drift away, when jobs are lost and found, when wives... Are lost and found until we find the one, no matter.... He was never too busy to listen and then teach me how to hear and hush long enough to do so..
> ...


Happy birthday Rev!
You speak of things I have known. We use different concepts and words, but ahh the human experience... so intense! And the world, so endlessly diverse and beautiful.
Enjoy!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

As is written..... And I will pour out my knowledge unto them.. 

Also..... And all will know and nobody will run to another for wisdom.. 

All will be free then... All


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

So what makes the beautiful Pakistan chitral indica? 
Does cannabiogen know what I am fixing to share? 
Is it conspiracy? 
Once again I doubt it, just overlooked. 

I can't seem to pull up the pictures however once again if some of you will go to google and simply type.... Cactus of Pakistan. 

You should pull up and see sooner or later and odd looking Cactus that has a very distinctive pinkish/ purplish looking flowers. 

Same distinctive coloration of the Pakistan chitral cannabis that it pollinates with in that area. 

As a Muslim I have friends in Pakistan that will tell you this. 

Together all of us can bring the true wisdom back to the community and have a nice bonfire of all the books of life that teach us... Revs word.... Horse shit.. 

We will all roast organic marshmallows and sing while we smoke cannabinoid and be greatful to god his promises are being fulfilled for those watching and staying up at night knowing the doorman is at the door.... Those watchman and watch women that hear how close now. 

No more veil soon.... And no more enslavers and falsehoods... 

Love and self governance will reign


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

Greece? 

Some of the best cannabis was there in the day. 
I have family through marriage that are from Athens. 
Cannabis grown next to kalamata olive trees indeed make one of the best cannabis. 
Blessings to my brothers and sisters around the world whom will soon stand for truth and no more religious or scientific...... Horse shit.... One love....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

Want a fun project? 

Plant a strawberry patch with your favorite strain indoors. 

Help the strawberries by being the Bee if you will to help with pollen. 

Use also a cannabis male and let him pollinate. 

Sometimes by the first generation you will get strawberry. 

If not the first, plant those seeds from the first round back in the patch and repeat again and come tell the rev what happens. 

You will see true wisdom and how this tree really works. 

Then you will say..... The poor man really did come and give it to us all for free. 

Life and wisdom you cannot put a price on and why no book for the rev will be published or no YouTube video can be made. 

Rev tells truth that scares your rulers whom have the mentality of a pitiful and retarded sociopathic child and only half truths or all out horse shit is allowed promotion to the masses.... Fact. 

I have a feeling Islam does not accept their Mahdi either because he told them that Islam like all religion is not religion, however being a true Muslim is, the old fathers where Muslim, not Islam And there is a big difference. 

Just remember what I always say.... Madness is easily tested, just try what the " mad man" tells you and you will prove him right or wrong every single time without fail. 

Do not have contempt prior to investigation and trial or you hurt number one.... Yourselves


----------



## yesum (Jun 29, 2017)

How about flowering cycle, what do you use there?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2017)

That's the 10/14 yessum and I've used it for years now and see no difference except the electric bill. 

Speaking of, I run a closet with a 4 bulb 4ft and 4bulb 2 ft for veg. 

And two six Buld for flowering and all else and my bill stays around $75 a month. 

That alone made me want to really figure these t5 out as lumens shmumens it's all about par and the t5 has the par and ability to adjust perfect spectrum. 

Led has my interests over t5 simply for the fact a good one last longer and heck it is about $250 every six months to change t5 bulbs so even though the t5 does very well the led if set up spectrum correct and add the extra uv would be overall better option and the par is there on those also. 

Still think we all use too much light for some things. 

People say how can t5 be a better light than hid if buds under hid get larger. 

Because hid scatters light everywhere so the tree scatters its branches and buds everywhere trying to absorb it lol. 

So as funny as it sounds " it makes big buds by actually being a worse light source. " 

Me rev that sounds like horse shit. Lol 

I know it did to me also until I started using t5 and realized the importance of par vs lumens. 

T5 makes compact buds because the tree does not have to go looking for light. 

The t5 just slams the par right on top of them. 

I would like to do a project with t5 like the old mblaze techniques. 

Put one smack on the ceiling let the tree stretch for it, strip it down the middle and flower. 

Everything concentrates at top of tree like a giant lollipop. 

Probably be surprised at the yield. 

Never will forget those trees of mblaze whom was just a nobody like rev. 

My boy grew outdoor trees indoors. 

Made the masters blush I promise you that. 

One love


----------



## calliandra (Jun 30, 2017)

I think it's really interesting how you're saying cannabis takes on the traits of other plants and that's how we're getting all these varieties.

In fact, scientists are finding more and more how DNA is actually adaptive (not totally unchanging during a lifetime like we used to think), and will change with environmental influences, way down to the thoughts we think regularly (since everyone is already freaked out about this thread, might as well chuck that into the game too )

From the very little I know however, I wouldn't think this transfer occurs via pollination, but rather somewhere on the microbiological level.

Take your strawberry example. If that is happening in intact soil, there's a strong likelihood the strawberries have mycorrhizal fungi cooperatiing with them. And it is known that mycorrhizal fungi can expand to cover wide areas, docking onto many plants in its field of action. The largest know living being today is a mycorrhizal fungus beinf studied by Paul Stamets in Washington State - something like 20miles across and a few feet deep in the soil, connecting the whole forest together.
It is known that trees for example will feed their cohorts via the mycorrhizal network - especially when they're "dying" they transfer their life energy to other plants as they do...

Furthermore, as DNA analyses become more and more widespread, it is being found how microbes can exchange DNA information to adapt to circumstances. And we are finding how fungi carry the DNA of bacteria (that may be essential helpers for the fungus' nutrient mining activity) within them - up to 40% of it!! We don't know what they do with that yet but doesn't that open up alllll sorts of wonderful possibilities!

Also, there is this theory, that has been studied far enough to show there is truth to it, but not enough for us to be able to say with absolute certainty. Namely that plants also gather nutrients by way of direct transfer, i.e., they absorb and make use of cell building blocks like complex molecules (enzymes, hormones,..) mitochondria or chloroplasts directly - perhaps modifying the makeup or DNA slightly to match their purpose? There are definitely processes going on in the cell that would make that plausible.

Oh and then there's the whole field of allelopathy too, where we would probably find transfers taking place in some cases too!

So my working theory (again, just based on what I know, connected by a sprinkling of intuition) would be that there is an exchange taking place in there somewhere on that level of microbial activity and cooperation, that allows the cannabis to take over traits, such as aromas, from completely different species.
Exciting!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

Nailed it!!!! 
Add the pollen from both the male Cannabis and the pollinating counterpart to the very scenario described above and.... Bingo! 

Thanks for good science... Good science always has its place.... Just love it!!.... Lmao


----------



## calliandra (Jun 30, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Nailed it!!!!
> Add the pollen from both the male Cannabis and the pollinating counterpart to the very scenario described above and.... Bingo!
> 
> Thanks for good science... Good science always has its place.... Just love it!!.... Lmao


Haha yeay - jumping around happy kind of love!
Cheers!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh yes... The sleeping ones will soon awaken.... Let the truth roll on like a river as more of my brothers and sisters hear truth and apply it to their own understandings and then that light bulb just explodes!!!! 

Only together jah.... For David will not stand alone..... Only together jah.... Will love and wisdom enter our homes..... No seperation jah.... For love father knows no name.... Only as one jah..... Can we all defeat their game.... 

Reggae beat reggae beat.... Grab up the babies and stomp your feet.... Dance with them the children dance.... Let all the babies dance..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

In case any Islamic brothers peer at their brothers appearance here. 
I love you with my breath, listen to what is being said and learn. 
Your Mahdi has told. 
There will be no separation and mercy and compassion to all things and all people must be given in order for you to get it in return on the Great Day of understanding that father has set aside... That hour soon upon us all. 

Abraham, Isaac, Jacob whom is Mahdi for it is same man every time... All Muslim's before Quran or Muhammad was even given it by Gabriel... 

What is Muslim? 

A person that believes there is but one god one source one Allah one jahuwa one father of all and puts nothing with him.... Nothing..... And that you live a life based on better than 50% service to others instead of your pitiful self..... That is it.... A Muslim..... Not one thing more.. 

The tree must be set free in order for the next generation to be set free and nature to heal through cannabis growing absolutely everywhere it can grow freely even in school yards and through myco fungi. 

This is a good place for a Muslim as you will learn much more about god here than in false hadith.... You should stick to Quran only and live by example only.. 

Like your worm tries to do by Grace and not one thing is good other than Allah... Even though by Grace we are capable. 

Those here are your brothers and sisters and some by blood and yet they, are you ,know it not..

Peace only comes through final truth of all things on earth... Start until now.. 

Pray beautiful people of old Persia that have been lead astray like all men in religion have been, that your Mahdi whomever he may be and his brothers and sisters the elect ones that Enoch spoke of will keep faith and know god's purposes alone will be done and none of man's. 
May those in position of teaching and entitlement heed the messages and warnings... However know... They rarely do.. 

Love and do no harm... That is best.. 

One love and Mahdi will not have kingship... Only jah.... Self governance


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

This was my friend Johnathan birthday also. 
Whom is my friend I have not seen in a long time? 

A gay man I lived next to for two years and I will share. 

Johnathan use to watch me go through misery and yet still try and help others while also taken care of my family and I watched him a bit also and questioned father concerning the gay man. 

My heart said just watch. 

Johnathan also has a heart of gold and I seen it fast and a fiesty temper like a woman like is father of old ooops. 

One day Johnathan sees me outside just in pure misery and he gets tears in his eyes and comes and sits with me. 

He says, john your in so much pain. 

All I could do is just sit there and nod. 

He fires up a bowl and another and another and says I'm not leaving until your pain is gone. 

Thanks my brother. 

One day he comes up and says... John am I going to hell for being gay even though I feel I have been gay my whole entire life, like a vagina never did it for me and how can I help that!? 

I laughed. 

I said Johnathan you know there is punishment but not a hell like we have been taught.. 

For one do you love... Yes.... Do you harm... No.... Have you not been there even for me when nobody else gave two cents worth? ....well I made you but ya I love you and couldn't stand to see you in pain. 

Then your just fine Johnathan. 

However some of these guys you date are not OK and why you kick them to the curb. 

He asked, why you think that is? 

I said, Johnathan they are not really gay... They just kinda thought they could choose it and that is immoral. 

He looks at me.... Gets a bit red in the face and says... Go ahead and continue rev. 

I said Johnathan you knew you where gay even in diapers you said... Yes that is correct. 

Well... Your gay.... These boys... got mental illness. 

He looks at me and I said Johnathan they can give physical pleasure and physical time boy but they will..... And before I could even finish he finishes for me.... They will not understand me emotional. 

Bingo! 

If I would have offended Johnathan he would of had zero problems letting me know lol... He got it. 

I said Johnathan, if I was gay and really felt I was and wanted to live for god and service to others, I would find one partner just like hetero and find one that like you knew from toddlers you are gay and live a happy and moral life with him Johnathan. 

Do you really think all the gay promotion stuff should really be going on? 

He smiled and said, honestly john, no. 

As a man and person I always knew I had rights and no it is kinda rediculous actually. 

After that... My brother for life. 

He asked one time. 

John could you live in a neighborhood full of moral gays and him just a laughing. 

I said Johnathan much better than I could in a neighborhood full of religious bigots... Lol

Happy birthday to Johnathan and one love


----------



## yesum (Jun 30, 2017)

You seem to reject most conventional religions, so I gotta give it to you for that. I am done with them myself. I use the cannabis as a form of sacrament as much as anything now. No wonder most religions hate pot, it is their competition imo. I am currently 'searching' in terms of life purpose or afterlife being real or just what it is. You appear to have locked down your beliefs and all.

I think 90% of stoners are not experiencing spiritual insights, just a buzz to distance themselves from their feelings. I could say the same of most organized religion folks, or that is what I see from my perspective. Their strains of choice are not usually the sativas with mind opening characteristics. I have done plenty of that myself and a good indica or hybrid is not a sin or anything, we all need a break from things now and then.

On the pairing of plants with you cannabis, do you need the paired plant in the same container as the cannabis plant? I wonder as calliandra alluded to fungi in the soil doing something, so not just pollen flying? It would seem to be the better option? Never tried it and space is limited in my 2' x 2' tent hehe.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes indeed same container. 

People will also learn to be true breeders of this tree when these truths known again. 

Fruits, berries, herbs, cactus, bamboo, evergreen, pine... List goes on. 

However take for instance bamboo takes 30 years to throw some pollen like many Cactus like giant saguaro. 

Nature perfected this over long periods and the lack knowledge has destroyed much. 

That is why I always recommend that fruits and berries and herbs make better projects as you can buy them mature and not wait as long. 

Try bringing a pair of giant saguaro indoors not recommended... Lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

Some truths are known yessum however life itself is never nailed down as it always spirals but there is a method to god's wisdom it just cannot be found in a lab... Only through humility and the heart. 

I'm not there yet and no man knows all. 

When I am there... The rest of you will be there also.. 

I do think I have this last recipe for organic cookies nailed however lol I can't seem to put them down and turn off steely Dan and go to bed. 

I cook like a women. 

Johnathan use to say... You sure your not just a little gay john? Lol 

ID laugh and say now Johnathan you know better than most my feminine side but I don't cross swords and he'd say you think that's what we do just a laughing and I would say john its neither of our business what is behind the doors and we all do and we would just poke fun and joke. 

One of the best neighbors I've had and god taught us both some things I do believe.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

Well it looks like me and old hybrid Bob has a plan... Oh forbid lol. 

I will get Bob by first week of August the Bigg blue Dogg seeds and mastiff and big Thelma and a special blueberry X white widow. 

Those will be moms and we can use a Bigg blue Dogg male to pollinate each time to start making seeds of those fire next probably couple years. 

To of course have some for others. 

Those four strains will be a hoot and Bob was talking again of the insane prototype of Bigg blue Dogg he grew. 

So it will be, bigg blue Dogg and mastiff and Big Thelma and the special blueberry x white widow with Bigg blue Dogg will make the blues man. Lol those will be the strains Bob will be seeding lord willing so others can enjoy also when the time comes. 

While old rev lord willing will probably for the next year still be seeding pures and hybrids and then it will be time for me to finally set up moms and do the same as Bob and seed probably the four new kush and a pure Acapulco with Acapulco male for a year or two and get those ready as they will be fantastic. 

See lol when I started doing this I seen why they charge us. 

It's work, if your taking that time to really select it is true work and time consuming. 

That's why most breeders do not have a strain list of 50 of their own strains kind of thing as you grow older fast doing this. 

If rev had room I've learned techniques that could mass produce the heck out of seeds and get plenty of bud to boot. 

Gods plan not revs. 

Good night lol... One love


----------



## calliandra (Jun 30, 2017)

Ah there is no coincidence Rev, that we should meet just now 

You speak of things in there that I am grappling very much with these days.
The essence of who we are, behind all the person-part of us, that is creating our experience. The spirals of energies, weaving out and in, creating the textures of existence, of our very beings. So boundless to feel, but so amazingly difficult, I am finding, to integrate into the limitations of our physical existence.
That, I believe, is the seed of all spirituality and religion, to become whole again, to remember who is really in the driver's seat and take that responsibility so fully that we are no longer confused by perceived limitations of our human experience.
lol I'm _very _confused at the moment.
Just having returned from a deep dive into the one-ness, I couldn't separate out all the parts again in time and ended up losing a friend over it, and what is worse, my confusion harmed him too..

I find it _so _easy to forgive others! why then is it so hard to do the same for ourselves?


----------



## calliandra (Jun 30, 2017)

On a more worldly note, regarding the transfer of genetic information to cannabis.

It does make me wonder whether the same could be achieved just by feeding the plant fresh plant material from the plant whose characteristics we want to transfer. 

Strawberries I do think would make a good undercrop, as they are also shade tolerant (something to consider when underplanting indoors, what happens to the cover crop when the cannabis plant has bushed up, or was scrogged out?)

But imagine a pineapple haha
in yesum's tent lol
that just doesn't work. 
But one could get a good organic pineapple perhaps, chop it up with water in the blender and water the cannabis plant with that 

I am actually already doing this, but more generally, in veg, more sproutsey, actively growing kind of stuff, then in flower - flowers (not hard to get, is it?  like with like), towards the end fruit, to support the buds fattening up. And next to the occasional comfrey leaf, especially in the transition from veg to flower, of course any foliage that gets taken off the plant itself gets blended and watered right back in too.
I like the feel of it! And I've seen how the plants love it too.

So maybe that could also be a way of getting the genetic information into the plant's system too


----------



## mackdx (Jun 30, 2017)

If I moved the litter box near my plants, will I get a cat piss pheno?


----------



## calliandra (Jun 30, 2017)

mackdx said:


> If I moved the litter box near my plants, will I get a cat piss pheno?


nope.
where's the DNA transfer?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

The watering of material will not however it sweetens the Bud like when I use sugar. 

Yes life spirals as all things do. 

The spirals drawn as petroglyph in caves out here in the mountains tell a story. 

Few understand this story. 

99.9% do not. 

They where telling us something and rev found out what. 

In the end, all that matters is love and do no harm. 

Those whom do the opposite will soon be.... Harvested... As was promised and they will be for their hour is upon them. 

If not for gods mercy and me wanting to change years ago... My hour would soon be upon me. 

I tell people, the wisdom is rarely accepted and in time you finally learn to hush as most are comfortable and want to stay that way. 

All things will be argued by people... It's just in the nature. 

One thing cannot be argued... Love and do no harm... If your a decent person this cannot be debated and in the end all left here will know truth and have peace and give it to others. 

If your a violent and vile hunk of shit.... You will have your reward soon... The old man dying will live to see your reward come. 

That is why the watchman and watch women have been up and down at night since the spiral of Dec 2009 that your leaders lied about what it was. 

The Indian drawed what makes those spirals and one of the biggest secrets they do not want you to know. 

Man's wisdom is puke as mine was. 

Only true wisdom that comes from god can set a smart ass free of themselves. 

One love


----------



## mackdx (Jun 30, 2017)

calliandra said:


> nope.
> where's the DNA transfer?


What if I have a Tom cat and he jizzes on the plant. That is sure to transfer DNA, right? 

Fuck me. You guys need to take a remedial botany class


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

mackdx said:


> What if I have a Tom cat and he jizzes on the plant. That is sure to transfer DNA, right?
> 
> Fuck me. You guys need to take a remedial botany class


You can leave now. 
I am sure you are comfortable with your knowledge so there is nothing here for you. 
I've studied plenty. 
I give the truth to whom wants it... That's it. 
Good day


----------



## mackdx (Jun 30, 2017)

Rev

I can certainly appreciate your passion, but you need to explain to me in scientific terms how disparate species of plants can cross pollinate. 

Why don't we have pine tree tomatoes or tobacco corn?

Absurd, yes. But no different than your assertions.....

Also, is it my imagination, or are you mixing and matching Muslim and rastsfari religions? I'm no expert, but I didn't think that Muslims worship Jah.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 30, 2017)

I do not explain in scientific terms. 
I give it as is. 
What I am sharing use to be common knowledge... It is not anymore.. Period. 

People want science... Good... Turn to it. 

There is good science. 

Most is horse shit. 

Just like believing this tree and herb. 

It is a devolved fruit like all on earth are devolved. 

Evolution is one of the biggest lies and it is meant to hide what truly causes evolution. 

This tree pollinates and takes on the characteristics of other things around it... Period. 

I do not need one sentence of horse shit science to tell me otherwise. 

The Islamic Mahdi is here to clear up all religion and so they all know the truth and what links them and why all by their own accords should return to being true Muslim as the fathers of old. 

Only the son of Muhammad whomever he may be has been given the wisdom of evolution and other things. 

He is no better than his brothers that son of Jesse. 

And I will take this no further with you. 

Life is choice... All can believe.... Or not.... That simple.. 
Good day


----------



## calliandra (Jun 30, 2017)

mackdx said:


> What if I have a Tom cat and he jizzes on the plant. That is sure to transfer DNA, right?
> 
> Fuck me. You guys need to take a remedial botany class


There is actually a scientific basis for what I was writing about.
And no I don't think different species actually crosspollinate, but I'm pretty sure they can integrate alien DNA via endocytosis and innercell processing.

The Francés, Hugo Schanderl, Hans-Peter Rusch studied soil specifically. Lynn Margulis Gaia theory leans on the principle of remutation and endocytosis. It is a recognized concept that mitochondria were (or are they still?) independent organisms, they have their own DNA. And as microbial species are identified and studied, all these interesting details are emerging that support these theories.

There are different approaches to gaining knowledge. Science is sometimes very very wrong, because it is just used as an instrument for furthering a set of interests. Intuition can also lead to wrong assumptions, so often it speaks in pictures or feelings that are then interpreted by our limited conscious selves. So yeah, I'd say there is a margin of error both ways, the trick is knowing how to handle them, which again is different for both 

And if you can't understand that, you're gonna have a really hard time on this thread


----------



## calliandra (Jun 30, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Only true wisdom that comes from god can set a smart ass free of themselves.


lol I should put this on my pinboard haha
thanks so much


----------



## yesum (Jun 30, 2017)

Rev. is free form, give him room to move and groove baby! I think Rev. is just saying there is a transfer of genetic characteristics in some unknown way, you just go with it and worry about the technical details later.

This is not the first time I have heard of this phenomena of cannabis grown next to tea plants, having a tea like taste to the smoke. Kerala for that one. Others out there too. I have no opinion but do not discount stuff because it does not fit into some book.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

Open your mind quad.... Open your mind... Remember quad.... Remember... 

You where there quad... Long ago.... Remember.... So the others will...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

As you can see rev got happy with some extra blue and man old Bigg blue ox is already dying back those leaves at nearly five weeks. 

That's what I want too see baby! 

Buds sticky and man what the Dorothy zacatecas blood did for the haze bros blue dream right off the bat.

A lighter and more floral smell from the fuzzy prickly pare pollinated zacatecas and the blueberry still lingers its hints in the background but not much and I like that as it made it subtle with that light floral slight funk. 

High is no more stone at all right from the bat and very sociable and as Bob says.... She makes you stand at attention.. Lol
That's the aphrodisiac from the zacatecas. 

By using a male like the zacatecas pictures of the females we have shown, we where able to take an already wonderful strain people love and... Bump it up a notch and yes mildew and mite resistance and Bob says... Bank on it. 

Nothing is thrip resistant..lol

So a male that is blue ox and our Bigg Dogg " chemdawg x zacatecas " combined will now pollinate this Bigg blue ox to make bobs Bigg blue Dogg. 

Hybrids on you for a while then ole ye Bob, lol. 

This combination makes a monster as Bob screams over the Bigg blue Dogg prototype he raised. 

Also increases the aphrodisiac to make Bigg blue Dogg quite the tree. 

By doing this correctly from the start we have also made males that are priceless in their genetic value as I would tell anyone whom would do the same. 

Breeders watching will see we did well with what comes from this. 

Mastiff will be the babies from the above male pollinating back to Bigg Dogg.... That one will be greasy.. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

As the leaves start to die off the buds will get fatter. 
That old blue dream will kick in later and she goes from... Ya whatever... To ya baby!!!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

Well ole rev will give the credit where it is actually do on how this thing fattens up later from the blue dream. 

That's the haze baby and that little ditty only comes from... Mr shanti


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

So what causes hermies rev? 

Gods good. 

Very simple and as usual, no long litany or read. 

Hermies are a result " meaning the first ones ever produced and all hermies would have derived from the first oops. " 

First oops? What do you mean rev. 

Let me tell you what they are and you will understand... Oops. 

Man and his... Oops 

Hermies are a result of two males pollinating one another and nature finding a way by allowing indeed a 100% pure male to push out seeds to survive that will all be he/she...hermies. 

Come on rev! 

Indeed, god told me this.... I tested him on it.... And did.... And watched.... And seen. 

Amazing all my years of horse shit study and when I finally got down enough to look up instead of through a book or microscope, I finally got answers from one whom holds all answers. 

What makes many uncomfortable as Aisha says... John you tell them god was your teacher and many believe not in him. 

He was and rev can look at a rose for hours and weep and tremble at the thought of our father.... Notice I said..... Our... Father... 
One love


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks like you've got some chewers to deal with. That isn't thrip damage, its mites. You can see them on the back side of that leaf. 
Not sure how you'll approach it this far in flower but Green Cleaner is a nice option
GL


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

You must know it all rev! 

If rev ever tells you that, you better not listen to another word... Guarantee 

However a man can know... What he knows and if it is really truth he presents... Especially for Scott free and do you not think me and Aisha and family have needs as well. 

We spent from what we had not to try and prove what saved john David Johnson and others.... Can save all... Period. 

Is life being saved and this tree being free worth the cost of money and time and effort and yes... Your life? 

You better believe it! 

I look at these new little star babies and they will not fight this fight! 

They will pull fruit from the tree in peace and all this worldly filth will be vapor and under a new sun our binary.... Hush rev! 

Man's day of ignorance and violence and smart ass attitudes and debating will be gone. 

A peaceful people from all bloodline of Earth will dwell and wisdom from jah will pour from their veins. 

Oh rev how do we become part of the new earth to come!? 

What religion do we turn to oh Muhammad! 

You turn to the father and one another and these babies and love and do no harm and cause no mischief on earth and leave the secret things alone.... That is and always was the only... " religion " 

Did rev not spout out a bit about my avatar? 

Ask and ye will get. 

Only what a man knows can he share... However he can at least share that. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Looks like you've got some chewers to deal with. That isn't thrip damage, its mites. You can see them on the back side of that leaf.
> Not sure how you'll approach it this far in flower but Green Cleaner is a nice option
> GL


Last reply on this. 
If I had mites... I would say.... I have mites.... Period 

There where thrips and they are gone now. 

Summer just hit here a week ago.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

All I am sharing and all some of you can do is talk about mites... What the?? 

I would not give a rats ass about whether a man had mites or not if he was giving me gold for free. 

Now scroll that up and look as good as some of you are at my pictures trying to find flaws .

It's rediculous.. Period.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 1, 2017)

Well let em go then. Its up to you. Just trying help your poor plants.
The rest of the issues need no comment from me. 

I guess I approach gardening quite a bit different than you. I try to be a student. I check my ego at the door an appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes they are and look at the resistance they will build up by fighting off all those mites... Oops.. You did it this time rev and told them your biggest breeding secret on how to make the next generation tuff as hell.. 

Me and my big mouth.. Oh well. 

I'm looking... Yes feeling... Let's see.... Oh there they are!!! 

You guys where correct all alone and have I got news for you I am lucky! 

After the thrips left the invisible mites came! 

Most rare of all Tera is the invisible mites. 

Some say... Worth millions?! 

Perhaps I can open that healing center now. 

This great and if not for some of you I would have never known! 

Wow! 

I don't know what to say......... 

Time to make some calls and get some offers. 

They better start high as you just don't see mites like these anymore.... Literally 

Even with my glasses on... Oh there they are and baking hemp cakes and singing and happy for a new day.. Cute little things 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

Was not planning on showing any of the new kush but something said.... Oh no rev you better show Rachel kush or they will be thinking you got mites the size of beetle!

My Rachel kush got damaged last night by my little girl.

She thought she was defoliation the tree to help poppy not knowing better when my back turned.

So when I show this tree later and you see the leaves..... Now you know.... Smile.

Like I said, let's not be rediculous and try to learn.

Only reason I had thrips is I had a wisdom tooth pulled three weeks ago and summer starts here first week of June.

While in pain" nothing new for rev" some thrips must have come in on me a couple weeks back and me hurting and stoned and just dropped the ball.

The ball was picked up, thrips still gone and not coming back and I am still recovering from having something jerked out of my skull.

As Mugsy said... It's eleven o'clock and all is well.
One love and what a beautiful day!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

I will give you the way I bulletproof for thrips and most bugs and hybrid Bob will confirm. 

Thrips are the worse because it can happen quick and they cause the same damage as mites only faster. 

The thrips out here are bad boys... But easy as pie to kill and never return. 

I did not prepare head all in a wad and I admitted to that and why. 

rid lice spray from Walgreen. 

The lesser evil of all sprays that can be used and works... Perfect... Bob will tell you same. 

Do not spray plants. 

Spray the area and outside of pots with paper towels let dry... Done

In summer pull out plants every 45 days and repeat for precautions but truth is I never and Bob never sees them come back. 

Used it for years as I seen it was a lesser evil that does the job very well. 

Try it and call me in the morning as all things. 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 1, 2017)

just read the last few days of posts sand photos..

wowzer,,,i have seen the sould leave the body..and disipate as a golden glittering gaseous opaque cloud i have seen the same loved oneswho said they would like to come back as a sall

owl..actually come back as a small owl ..stay by our feeder in daylight for days[they never ever do] waiting for our dove to pass on..almost landing on my head everytime i would go outside
and ferry our beloved doves spirit/soul to where ever they ferry them


i know there are so many levels beyond what people think..but i had to experience it myself.. to really know

ps.
i only saw a bit of thrip damage...

thrips are bad..they have hitch hike russet[micro] mites on them sometimes..demma not good tings


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks old mom. 
Everyone is fine now and I just have energy one minute and out on my butt the next after this tooth was pulled. 
Heck I'm still feeling that 4 gram shooter I made yesterday. 
Thc does not heal like cannabinoid but you decarb the thc and make a strong edible you will be " to the moon alice" I've smoked two hits today so I guess I will load one up lol..


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 2, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> As you can see rev got happy with some extra blue and man old Bigg blue ox is already dying back those leaves at nearly five weeks.
> 
> That's what I want too see baby!
> 
> ...



lotta resin on this one..this the chem cross..?

indicas make lots of resin..but crossed to a sativa can show the sativa side..sorry about the wisdom tooth

and bring on the bamboo


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

No mom that is haze brothers blue dream x zacatecas male. 
The male that will pollinate her is the above and Bigg Dogg " chemdawg x zacatecas " combined wich will make Bigg blue Dogg and mastiff and he will pollinate a pure western Oaxaca for Big Thelma. 
Also I am going back to my stash for an inland Acapulco male. 
The inland is what most have seen that have seen them as the shorelines and reds are most rare. 
i cannot cross a shoreline with an inland knowing I should have a inland male. 
If I did not, you do what you must however keeping the microclimates pure is important if you can and by Grace we can and will. 
Did shoreline seeds last time so need inland seeds this time and I will still get some shoreline and inland cross but also pure inland.
One thing to have Acapulco but total luck and grace to have several subspecies as well. 

In time I want to show that it is not enough to just know the region As there are different microclimates and counterparts for cannabis to pollinate with in those regions. 

So zacatecas or jalisco or any region can have variety. 

Just like the few subspecies of Acapulco bamboo that are from different microclimates and pollinates with different types of bamboo. 

Those years of studying reptiles and jungles paid off when god gave me a further understanding of this tree. 

All connected and all good ole fashion common sense... 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

Please remove this advertising. 
Whom shows up and advertises without permission on a grow journal? 

Let me tell you thc companies something. 

Until this tree is grown correct and ripened correct for cannabinoid as I am trying to teach... Those thc products do little in comparison. 

This horse shit is going to change whether anyone likes it or not. 

These people will get true healing when everyone hears the messages. 

Until then it is half as healing because the tree is half ass grown and cut miserably early.... Period. 

Make the change and save lives for real or keep giving people products made from early shit herb that does little. 

When the rev gets people to see what is in front of them, they will demand it grown correctly for cannabinoid....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

Rev your on fire with this cannabinoid stuff! 

You better believe I am. 

When you watch people you love and others die and you face death over and over yourself and then god gives the cure... Nothing matters but the message. 

Nothing

People and children and animals can be saved if only those in the cannabis community will listen and not make excuses and allow pride to get in the way with the old " why does john know and we don't " bullshit I get out here all the time. 

Only a few young people have listened and thank god at least for that as they learned from rev how to save lives for the price of humility and an open mind. 

I see magazine covers with " Mr thc " horse shit and want to vomit! 

John never wanted to be a guru bullshit " Mr cannabinoid " on the front page of a silly magazine pushing thc products like a convenience store clerk. 

I want to save lives by teaching this community how to save their own. 

The people whom did not vote for this tree are whom rev talks to and they tell me.....we see negative mental symptoms in our kids from it!!!!! 

I tell them.... It is because the people trusted to understand this tree, do not understand it and grow it with chemical bullshit and cut it early and have taken the beautiful balance of chemistry in these trees and made them all stony horse shit from lack of botanical knowledge. 

If I give you green bananas will you eat them? 

They say of course... No. 

I tell them, it is a devolved fruit not an herb and must be grown like a fruit through three stages and chemical changes that heal completely and would set these babies minds free. 

They give you green bananas as that is all thc is.... First ripening stage of this.... Fruit!!!!! 

They tell me.... Meaning those I talk to that hate cannabis. 

John how come we understand this and you cannot get the growers and dispensary to listen to you? 

My answer... Ego fear... I don't know.

So they tell me... Prove it and we will say yes and set it free. 

Oh god let them hear! 

Every last single one of you that love this tree and yourselves and others need at all cost to help make all I have been saying..... Viral 

You cannot even imagine how important this is.... However if your ass is dying it will become extremely important to you. 

Guaranteed! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

John against an entire community? 

Bring it! 

Bring it strong! 

In the end you will see the poor man gave it for free and that god of all indeed taught him. 

The truth will always crush horse shit and ignorance in time... And it will this time and others will stand also. 

When all of you apply and see.... You will stand also. 

How many of you here have already mentioned sick friends and family? 

Not one of you have asked the worms help and tried him. 

Try me... If your sick... Tell me. 

I will tell you your cure and if you apply the discipline and have patience... You will heal. 

God is not partial however a discipline must be applied and few like discipline and so turn to doctors. 

So did I.... They almost killed me as my family and others. 

As is written...many will hear... Few will listen as truth scares those whom know it not and few apply. 

I am wanting to believe that maybe, just maybe... That can change and lives be saved. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

The beautiful shoreline pure Acapulco bamboo pollinated cannabasum. 
Took me a minute to put these together. 

These do seem to put out a more fat and full bud than the inlands and reds however all the most potent in the world when given time on the vine. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

Considering I just plucked and defoliated a few days ago I was pretty impressed how it already looks like it never happened. Lol.

T5 rocks and getting light to inner branches and sites is a must.

However the plucking and defoliation must happen at proper timing and not too much defoliation... Just enough.

Allows a great bush and those leaves for colon cancer killing paste later.

You can see the inland Acapulco in back and the captive shoreline we did last round in the middle and two saguaro / Durango in front.

All clean all good.

The inland Acapulco is what most call the " Acapulco gold" and also what my old friend back home grew for 50 years... Since he was 8.

Few have seen shoreline or reds and when they did probably did not know what they where looking at.

I love all three equal but those reds when they bleed they bleed but grow slower than the other two subspecies.

You can see in this picture of a youth that a good red Acapulco will start from the beginning with red stem and later bleed red through leaves even while vegging.

Really stunk what happened at the other place having to move while doing the reds but reasons for everything and after a couple more rounds we intend to go back to red country and get more on the ground.

Master kush would have also been made with an inland Acapulco.

Our new kush is happy Mexican indicas and shoreline Acapulco and man will they be unreal the effects and feelings as I would tell anyone that would have chucked the same pollen.

Will also have a beefier bud.

So Thelma kush done with that western Oaxaca should be a pretty big ole kush.

As happy as Thelma's bud was the combination with the shoreline Acapulco should be a riot.

Like turn on looney toones and try not to loose a rib for about 6-8 hours off of two to three hits.
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

This is already turning out to be the best blue agave I've hatched and got her hopeful male already to the side that is just like her. 

She will be growing a while and after a couple more rounds she will be cloned for a really good seeding of these. 

When time comes I plan to flower her and four clones I will take later " gotta watch count" and that should make me pleased a while. 

Some seedings I did I may have got 30-40 seeds and as I say to Bob... What's important is getting the genetics of what we want fresh for larger seedings later. 

Over the next months that lord willing will finally happen as me and Bob work together and get r dun. 

My brothers and sisters that breed these girls know what the rev is talking and know it is work and especially working out of a hole. 

Gods good and it makes you tuff. Lol

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

When a man has been somewhere... He always sounds eccentric.... Until you allow yourself to go where he has been.... 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 2, 2017)

Found em!! 

Inland male on the way....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2017)

Old mom sativa going to be high as the sky soon enough. 
I can't wait for the smoke report. 
Enjoy brother... And you will... Lol

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2017)

This over 30 year old little pure Afghan female and a male shoreline Acapulco made " master kush new beginnings " last seeding. 
Look at the Blue killing her back fast for healing cannabinoid. 

How exciting after all these years to be able to go back and redo this strain using a male and female. 

There is not a breeder out there that does not know how cool this is as I would tell them the same. 

One love


----------



## darkzero (Jul 3, 2017)

That acapulco gold looking good Rev been a while since saw last journal. How did the Oaxacan turn out


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2017)

All true indica from Afghan and Mexico have dense buds. 
That's from the cactus. 

Can't wait for you guys too see how stupid sticky a saguaro gets. 

Total lockdown. 

Told Bob that we add the saguaro / Durango to the sandman and then that could officially be " sandman. " 

Would be a three way cross of the three most stony indica in the world. 

Fast ripening and tuff as it gets and a cannabinoid producing factory. 

It couldn't get no better... I myself or Bob could never top it as its the three nuclear indicas of all time together @#?.... Hmm.... Lord willing... Let it be done! 

Lol... For the man that must be destroyed and not to move for 12 hours! 

For the one whom will make resin paste and cure cancer left and right! 

For the young man in pain that wants to make dabs from its resin and go in a coma for three days! 

Indeed.. Let the madness be created. 

Lol

If the Afghan x morroco destroyed Bob lol.. The adding of the saguaro may be more than Bob can bare.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2017)

darkzero said:


> That acapulco gold looking good Rev been a while since saw last journal. How did the Oaxacan turn out


Yes the western Oaxaca indica did well and last seeding made Thelma kush with the Acapulco male. 

Remember there are many different regions to Oaxaca and on the east you have : tropical and deciduous and evergreen and pine and high lands and low lands. 

Western is desert and where the very first indica would have sprung forth. 

Many variations in Oaxaca and the largest of all I call Mona Lisa's at least you to still be preserved down there and they are the first of all cannabis and all other subspecies came from them as they pollinated with other counterparts and took on the characters and also the difference in microclimates themselves gave variety. 

Sun spectrum is my number one suspect however all trees in Mexico from tropic of cancer down are very happy and social and even aphrodisiac. 

Oaxaca is all high and happy with highlands being a bit more trippy from actually over exposure to the Sun and why high lands have thin finger leaves as they get plenty of sun and need not large leaves to absorb it. 

Growing a highland under sodium is truly horrible as those must have blue and uva/uvb to be loved and appreciated .

The western is very rare as most just do not cultivate the old desert variant as used to be and Thelma is a desert rose for sure and total motivation and giggles. 

When all this comes out and accepted, people will see that ole rev is not bringing a new botanical perspective to this tree, but an old knowledge that somewhere between the books and microscope got lost along the way. 

However this wisdom is of utmost importance to set the tree and us and all free. 

Would love to be funded to go too the places most would be terrified to go and humbly ask my brother the Adams for beans of Jahs jewelry as to show white man and their own brothers whom have forgotten what this tree does that they where taught.... Meaning the true Indian natives... Not European... True Adams.... Indeed 

Much variety and the native is where you start for the most rare. 

Rev has never been anywhere that he does not find a brother to break bread with as I love all that love. 

That is one for sure good thing about Colorado and that is people can be people here. 

Much like Miami a melting pot of races and understanding. 

Love is the ultimate understanding. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2017)

Ole ye Bob I tell you my brother this Bigg blue ox at 34 days is looking darn frosty! 

Buds bigger every day and with that haze from Mr shanti prowling in the background this little tree as yet to even stretch its legs. 

Just a quicky to get those seeds and in five weeks they should be chopped with seeds as male is getting geared up for probably his first blow by weekend. 

Not going through stages this is just for the seeds. 

Small trees about 4 weeks veg just get the job done kind of thing. 

Just really impressed with her and Bob says every one has been stable but we used a pure zacatecas to do it so not allot of junk for the blue dreams genes to fight through. 
Just a great match right from the go so we look forward to Bigg blue ox back crosses later as these are good trees and the blue destroying the leaves so the bud can ripen quick but not too quick. 

As I've mentioned never run a 14000k t5 tube as its uva from hell lol and it is too fast as I found out real quick. Lol 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 4, 2017)

happy healthy looking plants there rev

awesome descriptions

its one of my things in life to make sure the flag does not drop on these important healers

hope to make a thread and document ..

happy to have your help..

and every other insight you can see fit to impart


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 4, 2017)

Old mom you've been doing this a spell my brother. 
Only thing rev recommends to the veteran is organics don't be afraid of molasses and sugar and proper spectrum with that time to let it really die off. 

You da man from there old mom. 

The inlands are hands down what has always been called Acapulco gold. 

Having two other subspecies is an honor and I couldn't be more greatful. 

One day ole rev will share how his secret stash came about and how god really does work in mysterious ways. 

How when a person is at their lowest god still delivers if we are diligent. 

Growing all three subspecies I can tell you outside of some of the reds looking impressive with all the red, I cannot really choose. 

However hands down the shoreline did put out a beefier bud than the others. 

You guys will see even the difference in bud formations this go around between the inlands and shoreline. 

When the elders see the bud formations on the inlands later, they will indeed say.... There she is! ...the real Acapulco gold! 

I remember years ago talking to my old friend about it. 

Massive respect for this man of over 50 years growing this tree. 

I said brother you know I think there is different types of bamboo in those areas and that with combination of the environment makes different types of " Acapulco. " 

Then I got dead silent and humble as I always do with a vet of this Mans growing calibur. 

He says, rev it makes perfect since and why over the years we have grown and seen that sometimes you grow a tree and it looks like an Acapulco but a bit different and yet the same? 

Then he got to thinking about the reds and smiled and said, boy your on to something. 

I remember when I told him of the cactus being what made indicas. 

He was just driving by one day and I hollared it at him from the porch and he looked at me cross eyed. 

Didn't speak to me for weeks as I figured I got his brain in fire mode and I figured he would go stare at trees for the next year and wonder. Lol

Swings by one day all wide eyed and says, rev maybe the lord is speaking to you because I see it... I see what your talking about just like the bamboo that makes the Acapulco types. 

Man grew some of the most amazing trees I've ever seen. 

Then he grew the snow white one and I knew god was working through us both. 

Open mindedness is key to understanding. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 4, 2017)

Saguaro girls looking good. 

Beefy stems and they are just beautiful. 

All these should fill out nicely over the next month and flower time. 

Three months is my minimum for a good bush to be proud of. 

That is in any growing situation. 

Bushes work great with t5 flowering under the spectrum we use as the par just does not let them stretch and just fills them out and that is what I want anyhow. 

You want at least 32-36 inches of bush to pack on 5-8 ounces of bud on each bush. 

Nothing but a thing. 

Once again if I had a higher plant count I would be rev sea of green! 

However with lower plant counts you must learn to make bushes. 

Takes time to learn this. 

The pros have been growing beasts a long time. 

All genetics different and all require a little something different to get the best out of them, however no substitute for veg time. Veg time is key to a good bush that will yield just fine under a lesser light situation. 

However three months is long enough. 

In a few days we will defoliate again and then no more touching until flower at end of month. 

Trying to get the inland male hatched that will stud this project and get captive inland seeds and use one of these saguaro to redo chemdawg the correct way... Exciting! 

Get a life rev! 

I am working on it ...lol

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 4, 2017)

Later we will talk about " root bound " is it really a bad thing? 
My own experience later and why a three gallon is largest pot I use unless I want to grow one huge giant tree and even then no more than seven gallon needed for a 3-4 pound indoor monster. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 4, 2017)

The second saguaro pictured is just poster child for a good saguaro pheno. 

We will use her later for pure saguaro seeding as the male was found when these girls where. 

Truth is I did not care that they brought the count to 12 and no more than six flowering except it's against constitution. 

I do not need to flower more than that anyway in my space. 

I mainly needed my count for the finding of males that go with the correct females once I was ready to seed whatever and when I moved here I could do 24. 

Now it makes it even harder but you do what you got to do when something is important... And this is... These seedings... More than they know. 

The new rule has caused confusion and yes some dispensary in on it as well as they want you subject to their early cut... Horse shit... Oh rev... Oh no.... Indeed. 

I tell others, we all got to do what we must, number one don't go over flowering count and with respect you will probably be OK with most if over a couple on veg trying to find a good pheno. 

It's rediculous, because even the man with a 50 count growing indoor is not supplying nobody but himself unless he is running some big grow op. 

Most are like rev and grow out of a hole now and even with a 100 count we could only produce so much in our given space wich for most as mentioned is very little. 

People's horse shit fears put forth laws that do nothing but hurt their neighbors. 

This will stop soon enough as it is one of the main causes of pain to people and then you send Mr chubby and his gun in one hand and his pecker in the other for a paycheck to enforce it. 

Whoa to those that walk around with a gun in one hand and their prideful dicks in the other.... Your day is so close at hand for the harm caused and you as most would not believe even if told. 

God bless those whom truly serve and protect the community and not those sociopaths that sign their paychecks! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 4, 2017)

White widow x blueberry. 

Going to Bob's to become a mom. 

Our Bigg blue Dogg will later create the strain " blues man. " with this mom. 

So Bob will run, bigg blue Dogg, mastiff, big Thelma and blues man. 

We will use a bigg blue Dogg male to seed those for the next year or so as Bigg blue Dogg helped create them all and works perfect. 

Lots of work goes into this but it will be worth it in the end. 

I am sure in time other breeders will come forth and perhaps god will show us exactly how this will pay off. 

If it does not pay off in some return money, it will pay off in much greater ways I am sure as we just continue down the path. 

We are all a little goofy so put that aside and let's get happiness and healing back to the people again and good wisdom. 

One thing I do not do is lie And cheat. 

That should be the two most important attributes to wanting to work with someone whether they are eccentric or not. 

Principle before personality. 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 4, 2017)

you are growing em dang healthy dude!!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes after we kicked the thrips to the curve we have seen them just fly. Lol

A darn bad tooth will mess your mind up brothers but ole rev don't drop the ball but a moment no matter the pain. 

Only thing is I wish I would have waited till the ninth to eleventh node before topping and training. 

Fourth node is OK and you see their spreading but it will limit their height a bit. 

No biggie, chalked down in ole noodle for future reference and my little kush bushes will not be topped till further nod-ice... Get it lol

You will be blown away how those shoreline bush and boy if you monster crop them they get plain stupid lol. 

Another important aspect of this grow is showing all the unnecessary stuff used to grow these trees. 

Water for veg, sugar and molasses for flower and they bleed your eyes out every time. 

Back home I had beautiful outside gardens and roses and fruit trees and olive trees and banana trees and brought them in every summer and grape vines and sunflower and tomatoes and edible flowers oh me. 

My family sacrificed much for this message and to come here. 

Point, had compost pile and have done every type soil imagined. 

In the end for complete ease and not one bit of difference in quality, years ago I discovered bottom feeding and sugar and molasses and never turned back. 

These plant spa pots are hands down the best pots I have ever dreamed of. 

Even go up to five gallons for a big pig. 

Stupid easy and cannabis loves bottom feeding. 

Close to hydro growth without all the other pumps and " horse shit" lol not needed. 

Could not believe myself that they would grow in stagnant water, but they do and do very well. 

I can't imagine using another pot and yes old rev has used them all or I wouldn't say it. 

Every pot has some kind of drawback and these have none. 

Child's play. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 5, 2017)

Quick on root bound. 

I've used small pots and up to 40 gallon indoors. 

Best results are in a pot no bigger than seven gallons for a monster. 

Anything less than a two+ pound monster needs no more than a 3 gallon tops. 

No matter the pot size, best yields will be achieved by allowing the tree to root bound during veg. 

That way by the time they flower all they want to do is eat and suck up the molasses and sugar. 

More they eat and drink... The larger they get. 

When I use to transplant into bigger pots for flower the yields went down. 

In short, a two gallon root ball in a three gallon pot will not yield as much as a two gallon root ball in a two gallon pot maxed out. 

Even after three months by the end of this month they will barely have the pots filled. 

Especially with bottom feeding. 

So yes Max those pots out. 

My boy Armando from California tried revs suggestion on small pots and flowered a couple in one gallons with some of his larger bushes and he couldn't believe the size of the buds the tree in the one gallon had. 

Laughed that he had to water it three times or more a day but the buds where huge. 

The roots being bound is no problem. 

The roots just need to be healthy. 

The plant spa pots are perfect for not only healthy roots but also allow fantastic air transfer between top air roots and bottom feeding roots. 

The very lip in the front where you water the pots allows air also to blow right into the root system. 

If any of you ever use these pots you will never turn back. 

Best pot ever happened to a plant. 

I grow my cactus and house plants in them also and everything thrives. 

One love


----------



## calliandra (Jul 5, 2017)

So what kind of soil do you use in those spa pots, Rev?
And do the roots then grow into the water reservoir?
And what about when the roots are still short and don't reach down far enough yet?
Cheers!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 5, 2017)

Any good organic soil is just fine. 
Then I mix a half cup of hemp or dried leaves and that is it. 

You can top water at first until the roots fill out and then just start filling the trays. 

I put a little hydroton or perilite on bottom. 

Personally I take them and once in the three gallon I do not give em a drop over the top. 

Takes an extra minute but it seems if you let them fight for it they anchor better and I just keep the tray topped during this time until they hit it and they will and then you will see roots in the tray all over. 

As the tree gets larger they will suck up more moisture into the root ball however the water to air transfer is still fantastic as most the soil on top remains dry and aired out plus the lip on the tray that allows even more air circulation. 

If they go dry over night no problem just top off next morning. 

When a tree is really only getting the water it needs it performs better as the air transfer and wet dry cycle is at its best. 

Most important is give enough veg time to fill out the pot for Best results. 

I believe they have them in one gallon also for smaller trees but those require allot of watering. 

For the redneck or Afro engineers out there, you can also disconnect the tray if you wanted, to somehow make a larger tray but not too large or your back to hydro again. 

3-5 gallon do well and most trees even with size twice a day watering does it. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 5, 2017)

Just a beautiful picture of the last seeded western Oaxaca that made Thelma kush and the last blue agave that made Rachel kush we did. 

This is the best place for me to put pictures as I have broken so many phones and i have found pictures I posted here 8 years ago. 

Smoking some good Durban from my sisters down the road greenhouse and it's good. 

Love the green house and the climate will not of course let the tree I through its stages however the indoor stuff once this knowledge accepted no excuse not to ripen it up and especially with the light spectrum technology we have learned that shortens ripening time through those stages.  

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 5, 2017)

Hybrid Bob will tell you how much I love the blue agave. 
It's truly a masterpiece between god and the sons of Adam that cultivated it for generations. 

Would love for many to have oppurtunity to grow one. 

Never will forget those boys from California reaction to seeing one. 

Those boys had been around the best Dutch trees in the business and blew a fuse over the blue agave. 

You just know good work when you see it. 

This one I am just the one that wants to keep this unique and beautiful bloodline going like the others god has blessed is with.


----------



## yesum (Jul 6, 2017)

Rev how much sugar and molasses per gallon of water and how often? Is that vermiculite on top of the soil? I have gnats and have started the bottom watering with bti spores. Might need some barrier on top too.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2017)

yes yessum, use one spoon of molasses and two spoons of sugar per gallon is good start for flower. 

Just water for veg. 

Stuff on top is gnattrol. 

It's basically silicon. 

If you can't find it just some fine perilite will work fine on top. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2017)

Since not going to get quite the height I want this time we will just go wide after looking. 

So this should be last plucking and defoliation until flower time, with maybe one more slight leaf pull and that is it. 

Getting that light to the inner branches instead of just cutting them out is what I like to do as in the later stages of ripening those inner branches will have good healing bud full of cannabinoids that destroy degenerate cell diseases and cure many metal illnesses. 

Truth will soon conquer and true freedom will come to those that want it and willing to self govern and give it to others. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2017)

Song of the evening... Neil diamond... The grass won't pay no mind... 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 7, 2017)

Seems bad news on the Bigg blue Dogg project. 
The male seems to be sterile. 

This is rare but can happen with cannabis as any plant And or animal. 

Taking it as an omen. 

The seedings of the pure landrace and the exotic hybrids I get from them is most important and what my time needs to consist of. 

Truth is Bob is busy as ever and sometimes life just happens as we all know. 

God may have a plan for every seed that has been done and it may have nothing to do with anything I have in mind. 

That is OK by me. 

I've put much pressure on myself and it's not good as I would tell anyone else. 

Trying to prove the true ripening of this tree and it's history and botany is enough while trying to preserve some of the pure landrace that have been forgotten in captivity by so many. 

Plus their plant counts make things more difficult and it's nonsense like so many things. 

Going to push ahead this project at end of month and do a couple more and then I myself need to set up moms for a year or so and stick to pollinating them for seeds and then later set up four different moms to do the same. 

4 moms 4 veg 4 flower. 

Only way to make it work and yes over the one male needed to pollinate but I will take that chance As I have contributed plenty to the local economy and break no " real laws" or cause harm. 

If everyone pays attention to what I have freely given and spreads this like wildfire, the people will stand and there will be no more plant counts or uneccesary deaths over degenerate diseases anyway. 

Time will tell. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 7, 2017)

Took that time and a breath. 

Got these girls in their new clean and ready to go flower closet. 

They will spend the next 3 weeks at 17 hours a day and then time to go. 

The next few weeks under the flower lights will also beef them up a bit. 

Last crop we monster cropped and had huge bushes and I love that technique it just takes longer. 

Doing these the old fashioned way of just plucking and defoliating and so far they look great just need that few more weeks to get some yield. 

The short shorline could still be the male but I doubt as no pre flowers. 

Our inland male Acapulco should be sprouting soon and I hold back five weeks before putting in male to get plenty of bud also, so plenty of time to get him out and size in him. 

Looking forward to this round and actually glad that those other projects can go on back burner a while as these pures and the hybrids they create are more important and honestly way more potent and nice to medicate with. 

Nothing beats the original. 

So I will keep chucking pollen on god's work as it is the best anyway. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 7, 2017)

With 4 4100k and 1 actinic blue uvb and 1 6500k.... You truly give them perfect spectrum. 

Want to set my veg bulbs up also this way as I use all 6500k and it's not as good. 

The 4100k beefs up stems and stalk and bigger buds period and will ripen with all 4100k and give best quality. 

Adding the actinic and 6500k simply adds the needed extra bit of blue and uva uvb. 

We tried everything... This is the spectrum and they flourish under it. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 7, 2017)

Last single pictures of girls until flower. 

The inland Acapulco are what most have always called " Acapulco gold". 

Like some other things it will take time to prove about the different subspecies and microclimates but as I have said, I have several subspecies so need not promote one over the other, I just know what they are and present them as such. 

Even if the bushier shoreline Acapulco is male we will cut him and use the inland male for pure inlands as they are what all old timers know as the real deal. 

Have not pollinated inlands yet so we got good shoreline seeds last time and need inlands fresh this time. 

Then I will get the other saguaro female pollinated with her pure male and same with blue agave. 

May even flower those one at a time under 400 as they will be huge come their turn months from now. 

Then I will set up the three new kush as moms and one Acapulco of my choosing to pollinate with male Acapulco for next year or two. 

All those are going to be diamonds and I will have no problem puffing and eating those a while. 

Then, I will move on to more moms and pures later and do same. 

OK rev it's in writing.... Now you have a plan. 

Yes and I feel good about it and that is most important. 

To be honest getting fresh agave seeds is going to feel great as I just love watching them grow more than probably any other. 

The saguaro in last picture showing the beefy stems they get and man they get beefy and joint clogging greasy buds also. 

The blue dream and chemdawg projects are worthy projects and they get huge. 

However they will be last on my mind until I get some other projects done. 

Truth is, I will not be messing with anyone else's genes as I have all I need to create brain freedom and body healing. 

One exception.... Critical. 

I want to breed into a good bean of critical haze. 

Some do not believe it is strong but they grow it many under sodium and not enough time on the vine. 

Shanti is shanti for a reason and knew what he was doing when creating that beast. 

Grown under correct spectrum and enough time you will know your smoking pot son lol

Want to simply breed it to a Bigg blue Dogg later and create " el gigante ". 

I truly believe critical haze and Bigg blue Dogg would make the largest and most complex tree around. 

A true beast would el gigante be. 

Several ounces even with no veg. 

A closet Mans dream. 

Dinafem.... Shanti.... I'm here.... Smile 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 7, 2017)

I will say this about the three Acapulco subspecies I have. 

The red is probably about as strong as the shoreline and both produce a very greasy bud and fatter buds than inlands. 

Shoreline I do believe is the most potent as old mom will see and they put out a good yield. 

The red and inlands also smell the woodsy funk. 

The shorelines smell allot like chemdawg and could have been what made chemdawg with the saguaro Durango and would also explain why chemdawg yields well. 

The inland is giggle fest.... Pure laughing joy. 

The other two are like an inland on steroids as their high is just a bit more.... Oh shit! ....lol

The saguaro... Good night.... Total meditation and much better than any stony indica cross and that goes for our sandman also. 

Nature provides a balance of chemistry that once crossed with other things the balance gets tipped and eventually lost. 

Trichomes and production of the oil is good however I have had trees with hardly no trichomes from the wild that would destroy you completely and as greasy as gorilla glue # 4 is... No competition. 

I can smoke gorilla until the monkey dies. 

I'm talking the old land race will put you in space before you finish the bowl. Lol

One love


----------



## yesum (Jul 7, 2017)

Smoked some of my Michoacan x Guerrero male leaves and got a good buzz from both plants. Good sign when that happens. One is more clear and the other a bit more 'hazy' or dense. The hazy one is the same as smoke I had back in '75 and '85, tastes the same too. No names on pot back then. Was wondering if the seeds were legit, so this answered that.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Even two pures crossed can be some good pot yessum. 

That is probably a good cross of two old originals. 

once flowered we may be able to tell through smell and taste what they pollinated with. 

Anything out of gruerro is usually a bit small but potent and many variations in that area also. 

You can get the green spears that are like evergreen or pineapple or coffee ect and even a small population of reds. 

Our Acapulco reds as all reds are also from that area. 

Mochoacan is also variations however the ones that are lemon pollinated from that area are fantastic and some look and taste like lime. 

Many dark cannabis is also tobacco pollinated and very rich and complex smoke and high.

Cocoa? Better believe it as they will pollinate with those trees also and to find a chocolate flavored sativa is wow! 

Your males are your diamonds.

Creating good males is what will seperate your men from the boys when it comes to breeding and back crossing brothers and sisters is proper as parents die in the wild and not really good to breed back to parents. 

I try to stick to the right way and a stinky male is worth more than a stinky female as male genes are dominant. 

And yes leaves can be a great indication when smoked or eating what you have to look forward to. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

That is why when I send beans to someone first I want to know... Will you pollinate? 

It's none of your business rev. 

If I send free beans it's my business and I will not send unless the males are used. 

Have not worked my ass off for ten years to watch males be tossed like trash for sensi bud from rare jewelry. 

You wait five weeks before putting in male you get plenty of bud and seeds. 

Figured that would be my stipulation to anyone I send beans to for free. 

Some would want to feminize and protect their investment. 

God is my investment and his pure jewelry is being destroyed as usual for the work of man's hands and ignorant pride and the dollar. 

It's horse shit and not one thing the Dutch or me or anyone can produce comes close to the true perfection of how they are done in the wild. 

So they will go to whom will help preserve them and love them for the next generation to have. 

I be damned if the next generation will fight for these truths and others. 

As long as god pumps air in my lungs and holds my mind together... I will stand even if alone.... For no weapon forged against you will prosper if jah is with you... None. 

Any battle that saves lives and babies is worth fighting and like a roaring Lion.... I am ready.... Absolutely no fear anymore. 

Truth releases you from fear and god holds you close to present it to others no matter the redicule no matter the laughs.... He will give you... The last laugh and then you get the joy of watching the big Bon fire of books and falsehoods that all will soon have. 

All will fear god and apply truth and teach it to the little ones. 

We forget them and we will pay as we already are. 

The earth cannot handle another lost generation and it will not because some of us are willing to sacrifice so it can have peace. 

God says, the willingness to sacrifice is enough and no sacrifices needed this time. 

Just tell them all they don't want to know and I will do the rest. 

Sounds good to me oh father of all things. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Like old mom yessum you will pollinate and I plan on sending you some inland seeds and you will always have them if you pollinate and you will have like old mom, what few have even seen. 

Jewelry to be proud of that will have you outside giggling and talking like a child again. 

The stuff that changes lives, because it changes your mind. 

Cures the most evil piece of shit you ever seen and makes them laugh and consider their ways. 

I have not smoked or used one strain out here that can do that. 

With all this new gear you have to look through a hundred pheno to find a good one.... Period. 

With the really real deals you get the right pheno every time. 

Makes life much easier. 

As I've said, the genes we did with Dutch gear over the years pales in comparison. 

It's just rev lost his pitiful stupid ego and can admit to it. 

It's not hard to admit that god and nature do a better job than all of us, it's just they give it for free and our little asses just want a cushy paycheck working with cannabis and why so many out here is a pitiful little wannabe guru and listens to nothing as they already know it all. 

Makes me sick! 

Prove a man right or wrong by doing what he says.... They can't even understand that. 

Why?! 

Your damned fears and egos??!!. 

Get over yourselves and clean your hard headed ears out and you will make a difference instead of just a damned paycheck. 

Your to blunt rev! 

Not blunt enough... But I am working on it. 

I tell them, maybe you think Im an asshole and don't want to work with me... That's. Fine just take the assholes advice as at least this asshole is an honest one!!!!. 

Like I have told many of these precious kids that work in these dispensaries... Your voices will be heard soon and if your bosses listen not... They will not ever deal with the worm but they will answer to the one that sent the worm. 

Let them smile until their faces fall off.... The last smile will be reserved for the truth givers that are always despised.... Always.... Not one thing new under the sun. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Every person that hears should apply and see it works and spread this truth like a damned virus. 

You give into more pitiful science papers and you all keep listening to those that do not know and yet they act as if they know it all.... You will not learn one damned thing. 

Your Heros are either in one big conspiracy together or they just overlooked the obvious. 

I will let all of you decide that! 

The Dutch and Spain should be the first to stand and apply and listen. 

They want to help.... Then help! 

Helping one is helping all.. 

Get over yourselves and see this information for what it is and apply. 

No bullshit excuses as we all have them. 

Just apply and then tell the next person for if money drives you it will soon be nothing but ass paper... You better let love drive you, then people remember your name.... Forever. 

Is that not worth more than bullshit pride oh we got to rewrite the books and admit we where wrong that is so hard for so many? 

Guarantee your asses one thing my brothers and you indeed are, like it or not! 

Your asses get hit with death.... Really really death and you will come back to these words and cling to every word that has been said. 

You will cling to it with your last breath.......... My brothers!!!!!!. 

Hearing me now? 

Still not eccentric enough? 

Give me time as my eccentricity will soon know no bounds boys! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Said I would give hints for the price of an open mind... 

It's my journal and I can say what is needed... To hear is simply choice. 

Antichrist / dajaal... Same thing. 

Both religions grossly misrepresented. 

Islam calls dajaal " the one eyed man" whom will rise and lead astray. 

Christian leaders have even admitted, yes dajaal is Antichrist.... Hmm, indeed that one eyed man your waiting on, like your waiting for your saviour Jesus as Islam waits for Mahdi David to come out of a cave he has lived in a thousand years.... 

The rediculous ignorance and yet half truth and horse shit sells many books to the people and book writers delight... Indeed.. 

Like assholes in blue ties and double chins and hair receeding lines from the same satanic blood try voted for out of ignorance with an almost orgasmic delight as the sheep shout " please give us hay for it is the first stage of horse shit and we love horse shit and will even fight and argue and debate and oh yes kill for horse shit and the very protection of it!!! " 

Oh please give us hay!!!!.. 

Then a voice will cry to the sheep as has always been done and the sheep say.... Leave oh voice for you present us with god's truths and disciplines and we like that not as we like to wallow in.... Horse shit!!!!! 

Leave oh voice as you will cost us much and cause Us to be harmed by our enslavers that feed us hay to make horse shit and then we will harm you!!!!.. 

Those with ears!!!!!! 

Dajaal the one eyed man is your Zionist owned television " one eyed man. " 

It also includes your schools and colleges.... Indeed!! 

I was also " schooled " and you are schooled on what they want you to be schooled on... Period. End of story... Like it or not Mr or Ms study. 

My schooled wisdom was puke in the wisdom of god and what he shared with me is trivial nonsense in his eyes and yet sends people I share it with into fits and they run away. 

Indeed father. 

Antichrist " against the anointed of god " 

Indeed they are. 

The Christ is the man whom is told the truth of cannabis and that also leads to the truth of history and evolution and our binary red sun and the Two planets these kids call nemesis and planet x And what they do and cause one earth. 

He is the same man every time since his first reincarnation as Jacob son of Isaac son of Abraham. 

Dinger enlil home was not saved that is now the asteroid belt between Mars and Jupiter and him and his people trapped here a long time now... The Saints 

When we awaken and few do, we are able to do much good as annunaki are old souls. 

Dinger enlil whom is Mahdi David " moshiac " was the lord of Eden and Mahdi will tell its location. 

Do your enslavers know whom your worm is? 

Yes they most certainly do and even his birthday for he is a cancer /Leo. 

They also known what will happen if they send for him or cause him or his loved ones any mischief. 

Turn back to father for he is good and will crush a man's enemies in broad daylight for the people to fear him. 

Remember the mountain.... I will raise a man to speak... Just a man... Just a man. 
Blessings and peace 
Hint enough. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Helping cannot tell his brothers outright whom he is. 
They must choose to listen from their hearts and know his words that come from the great father before he unleashes the pain if he must. 
If we do not answer the call of the helpless and come together as Enoch the prophet told and crush ignorance.... He will tear the veil and unleash the pain. 

You knew as children whom you where, you where taught to forget. 

Mahdi David will remind you of those things forgotten. 

Sleeping the sleep will soon no longer be an option for those set aside for purposes. 

As is written... And all will know the truth and wisdom and no man will run to another for it. 

My favorite of all written words. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

The worse thing ever came out of a man's mouth was..... Give us a king!!!!! Give us a leader!!!!! 

God was and is king and self governance and love and do no harm would have and still would work just fine. 

It never needed chisled in stone. 

It was written in our hearts. 

For we all fell short, but together we can prosper again. 

One is a lonely number. 

Together truth can prevail by Grace and many people's lives made better and animals and nature. 

It is in our hands and it can be cleaned up. 

If we do not... He will. 

Then.... Remnant... Just a remnant. 

Just the way it goes, however our own faults. 

God or nothing is to blame for one stupid and terrible thing I have done in my life. 

Only john is responsible and with that wisdom is the first step to freedom and acceptance of god. 

But my mommy but my daddy but this happened to me... Cry baby.... This happens to all of us, get over it, get tuff and think of someone other than your pitiful ass self. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

And the wind... Still hollers... Mary.... Doo do doo...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Funny when I first started seeding years ago I got so upset because I got little bud lol. 

I would start the males flower cycle same as females and most the time they chucked pollen by two to three weeks and girls where like, well mission accomplished no more bud for you. 

I told myself, you know back home good Mexican will be full of bud and seed so there must be a way. 

Keeping the male back five weeks really solved it. 

By the time he chucks the girls got meat on their bones and after they mature the seeds they usually continue to mature the bud. 

At first I was like, man nobody will want to pollinate indoors if they can't get any bud and really me either as I like having my own as well. 

Holding the boys back solved it. 

Even if you have a really quick maturing strain the bottom buds will still take and seed so you win either way. 

Then you get plenty bud and good seeds for yourselves. 

I much rather see us all become our own breeders and barter with one another for jewelry instead of whoms gonna become the next seed breeder guru horse shit. 

Be your own guru and share with others and then it's all of our hard work and all work will be appreciated. 

Maybe I am stuck on landrace but I have good reason to be, however there is always room for beautiful creations by us as long as we do not forget the importance of the landrace. 

I talked about dinafem for instance. 

Got their blue widow many years ago when they first hatched the beans. 

Stupid beautiful and I swear they had blue bleeding through veg leaves right from the start. 

Three out of the five beans where this extreme pheno. 

Top five most beautiful trees ever seen. 

Simply a joy to watch grow and even though maybe not the high of a pure Acapulco but still fantastic and ripened proper would save lives. 

They have worked critical into many of their strains and I do not blame them as everything critical touches has potential for baseball bats. 

Dutch and Spain gear saved revs ass on many occasions, as I've said I just would like them to have that further understanding now. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

This is why under t5 or any light you need to top the side branches as well in order to give yield and always of course after plucking give two to three weeks for them to come out before flowering or plucking side branches again.

I can usually pluck 3-5 times in three months veg and defoliate five or more times and of course keep those leaves for cancer killing paste.

If you do not top side branches and give time you just get big top buds and bottom horse shit lol.

Making secondary branches pop from the primary is how you get yields and you must top a primary for it to produce secondary branches from it.

Then you defoliate to bring light into the secondary your trying to pop out and make strong before you flower.

Technique is everything.

I could show a dispensary how to save a ton of money and get way more bud.

They use a huge amount of lights to get little even though you can't tell them.

I thought people whom love to make money so much also would like to know how to save it?

Beats me?

I guess some love the hydro guy and want to keep him and Mr chemical in business because god knows we have nice luncheon and speak same language.

Your an ass rev!

Sometimes we indeed all are but at least you know where to stand.

It's just truth.

Lives are more important than buddies.

I guess the hydro stores can sell organics and halide and proper spectrum lights in the future.

Change may hurt and it may cost boo hoo but death hurts worse and cost your life.

Empathy... Try it sometime... You may one day want it in return.

Guarantee

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

As you can see the blue agave is around tenth node and probably best place to do the first topping, then the primary branches you see will start flying out and then you top those and they will sprout two and then you top those and those will sprout two more. 

Defoliation in between but not over do. 

Like the human genome they will go to the 22 node and that's it. 

Best to top around 9-11 so that you stay in that three month veg time as nobody wants to veg longer than that but you do need three months to tailor a good bush. 

I will let her go to the last 22 node and no topping the top as her project is months down the road. 

I will only top side branches and create a monster and probably flower Her all by herself under a 400 Hamilton beach 14000k and we will have fun flowering a multi pound monster and plenty seeds so I can share this masterpiece of nature with some. 

Always nice while doing these seedings to have one to the side that you can bank on later when you have a count. 

However I am looking forward to taking a break when time comes and setting up moms. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

I was nervous, because every agave I have hatched has been a shiela and we finally got a male so I was able to breath. 

Now I just got to get an inland male out peeking at life. 

He knows he is being called lol. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Thelma and Dorothy and Rachel kush coming along well and especially Rachel after my baby girl gave her a bit of a plucking lol. 

Poppy has shown Her properly now and she helps much. 

I have a suspicion that Dorothy kush may be a dude. 
Just kinda has that look. 

If so I will cut him as I have plenty and search for Sheila. 

Proud of these and once back crossed each time to another Acapulco they will really stabalize and be something. 

I just can't wait as you have mind expanding and giggles of the Acapulco with the social and creative and aphrodisiac effects of the three Mexican landrace indica. 

There will be nothing laid back about them. 

Anyone else in the world was to do these three kush I would be first to tell them... You really did well here. 

Each one already show the characters of the female indicas and Thelma kush will be the yield monster however Dorothy and Rachel will be most unique. 

These will probably be my moms after this round and the one saguaro and one agave project are done as I will do probably both of those pure seedings one at a time as by then they will both be big bushes. 

Then run my 4 and 4 and 4 and be happy and year or two. 

Been doing this years now and you better believe it is work if your doing it right and finding correct pairs from seeds older than you lol. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Even the blue agave kush Rachel stands out like a soar thumb. 

I just love the agave and should really make a unique tree with the Acapulco for sure. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

So you know when it comes to the smaller pots in trays. 

They do not sit in constant water. 

I bottom feed and next day water is gone and pot has weight. 

Once pot has no more weight I bottom feed again. 

The plant spa pots are different and you simply top the tray when needed. 

However in trays once watered do not again until they lighten up and ready. 

Most plants love bottom feeding and cannabasum especially. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

And yes all is clean as a whistle. 

However rev figured out what brought his thrip buddies lol. 

It was my special spray. 

Hmm? @* 

Rev has a special fermented spray I love to use and the plants love it but unfortunately so do thrips so I can't use it in summer... Period. 

What is it rev? 

Spring water from a local spring mixed with honey and raw vinegar apple. 

Ya i know... Like ringing the dinner bell for a thrip or fruit fly so winter spray only from now on. 

Lol most all answers are the common sense ones lol.. 

One love


----------



## GrnMonStr (Jul 8, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Now what we can do even right now is show you all how a tree looks ripening into the second stage when it starts to produce pure cbd and remember this girl had two stages to go and still destroyed cancer.
> When they are completely done there is no green no bullshit thc and no negative symptoms as the tree is gold and full of cannabinoid and ready to go.
> 
> However this zacatecas is a perfect example of the coming on of the second stage so much proof is being shown right now for those that will simply listen with their hearts.
> ...


Are you letting the plant die on its own or at a certain point are you not watering so it can die and slowly dry up while still in the soil? At what point do you cut and jar or bag? I have two budding plants in soil now that have about two to three weeks left to go and I am interested in this method.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Brother just keep feeding Her as in second stage they build not only cannabinoid but also more bud. 

They will eat until all trichomes 100% are blood red. 

Last stage is gold but no more eating as much, just keep watering until complete gold or you notice that it is just not drinking anymore. 

50% red 50% gold is a good first goal and you have full array of cannabinoid and no drying time just throw right into jars as there will be no more chloroyphyll and it's pretty much ready to go and no more failing drug tests. 

Takes time, been patient. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

There will also be no leaves when second stage is complete. 

Plant indeed eats however as it also kills itself. 

Last stage is basically finishing the chemical changes that the sun use to do when Decarbed in it. 

In the old days they cut it 100% red and then pile them to decarb in the sun for the final gold stage and fermentation. 

Can do same thing indoors with spectrum I have mentioned just takes time and worth every last minute. 

One love


----------



## GrnMonStr (Jul 8, 2017)

Just to be sure I understand this, when you say Red and Gold, are referring to the stem color? I won't be rushing on my grow since I have enough bud on hand but I have a feeling on some past grow I may have cut too soon. This time I will try your method out, plus they were pollinated and I am looking for fully mature seeds.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

The tree itself and all the trichomes will turn clear, milky, amber, red, gold. 

At the end all the tree itself turns golden and no leaves and all trichomes golden as well, but 50 red 50 gold is just fine and will usually finish going gold in the jars after a while. 

Make sure your using a halide or blue spectrum and be patient as too much red will not allow the tree to do what it naturally does. 

One love


----------



## GrnMonStr (Jul 8, 2017)

Ah OK, very good thank you for the clarification greatly appreciated. Your plants are looking good by the way are you running T5's I thought I read, and is that used through the entire grow?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes indeed for veg and flower. 
Just keep the lights up and train for bushes and they yield good and able to set up perfect spectrum. 

Number one be patient and you will be overjoyed with the results and then you can help spread the word. 

Once this tree is ripened properly and Simpson paste is made you cure almost anything with it. 

Eat the tree and a hemp based diet and you slow aging to a crawl in both humans and animals. 

The answer was in front of us the whole time, we just need to understand it now and grow it correctly to save lives and free the tree. 

People will stand when they see the only reason it has had negative effects and half ass healing is because it's half ass grown and cut early. 

That's it. 

You heal diseases left and right and set the mind free when it is given the complete time on the vine. 

The more that do this, the more will see I have not lied one word and these old books can be burned and new books written that teach the next generation how not to be slaves to bad health and bad teachings. 

Only a matter of time and this will happen. 

Nobody will be able to deny the difference when they try this and that is when more will and more will stand. 

Once you watch what it does one time you will never need another microscope. 

Quite amazing to watch this old fruit ripen up correctly and see people laugh and cry like babies and have unreal spiritual experiences. 

Thc only gives an acidic first stage chemical of a fruit not ripened yet. 

These are not banana it is the wisdom tree and green is not good for the healing tree. 

Green and thc very little good in comparison to the cannabinoid chemicals produced later. 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 9, 2017)

you seem to have boundless energy right now

your outlook on more blue late in flower is so different...

all the best


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 9, 2017)

More like boundless time... Well sorta. 

This is more important than most know now, but they will. 

Kids will not have to die anymore kind of thing and we can crush pharma for good. 

The kids out here tell me... They will kill you john. 

I literally had a couple look me in my eyes and tell me this. 

Tried to explain it to a doctor out here.... His response with huge wide eyed look on his face ...john even if you are correct they will put you in jail for studying that tree the way you do.... Swear his exact words. 

God told me... Fear not one thing. 

So I do not... Only him. 

As I told yessum and others old mom... This is as real as it gets. 

This info destroys them and the history I have learned from god that links this tree to so much is why I can't post YouTube videos. 

I will leave it at that. 

Old mom, humbly,... I don't give a damned to be the next good looking cool dude guru know it all that dresses nice and has products to sell or bullshit knowledge to sell for true wisdom is free and rarely taken kind of thing. 

In fact, the whole prideful thought makes me want to vomit as others seem to wallow in it. 

I want people to save their own lives and realize what I am sharing cannot be found anywhere because like it or not.... It came from god. 

Try it and see... That's it! 

Lol that really is it old mom. 

Are some afraid that indeed their is a really really real god and he shares wonders with nobody's... Some are... It is fact... It is history. 

I'm not that way. 

If someone gave me this info from their hearts for free I would without question try it and not give a damned whether my buddies or Heros or gurus knew it. 

I would simply try it and if it did not work I would tell the poor guy to shut the hell up and go find mental help. 

If my ass was dying and it worked and saved me, I would also know there must be a god that works through people and still shares how to become a miracle instead of always asking for one stuffing our mouths with horse shit that kills Us and my brothers around here by 30 can't hardly get erected no more. 

Blunt sad truth. 

And remember, oh revs sick fat ass has already been there and I did not need someone to tickle my silly ears, I needed that pop on the ass motivation and wake up call. 

Well what rev is spouting about this tree is a huge wake up call to the poor dying person that their doctor just told them that there is no hope. 

Old mom in short brother. 

Red light is a healing light. 

Cannabis fruit in its cursed form cannot be under too much healing red light as it must die to produce cannabinoid and save lives. 

It dies for you old mom..... The Christ.. Oops! 

Blue and uva uvb is what makes it kill itself my brother. 

Give those I sent time and correct spectrum and you will not believe what you will experience and especially from those pures. 

I'm overjoyed for you and can't wait. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 9, 2017)

The trees hands down do best under 4100k spectrum for veg also. 

Going to run half 6500k and half 4100k in my veg lights. 

It's funny in the end the old standard is still overall best. 

You get yields and quality and strong branches and stems. 

The 14000k just does it faster without sacrifice of yield or quality. 

However if I could not get a Hamilton beach a standard 4100k is next in line. 

Found another grower talking about under t5 he got best yields with standard old 4100k , I believe him. 

That also translates to bigger stems and branches When vegging. 

Once again the reason in t5 to use the one 6500k and one actinic blue is for uva uvb and to speed up ripening a bit. 

However the 4100k temp has shown for years that it is still overall best. 

It is like a sodium bulb, drives it hard up the middle with a bump in blue instead of a bump in far red wich is what really works against the ripening of cannabinoid. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 9, 2017)

Anything under 4100k however works against ripening of cannabinoid.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 9, 2017)

And my instincts was screaming male on my Dorothy zacatecas kush so I chucked Chuck and now will find a shiela while waiting for the forthcoming of the inland Acapulco male that will pollinate the next project. 

Males are precious but now he is not needed. 

Can't wait to get these last projects done and then set up my moms and breath. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 9, 2017)

And if you drink don't drive down the watermelon crawl.....


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 11, 2017)

will get some high blues and use just on them for end of flower anyway


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 12, 2017)

Got my thelma western Oaxaca kush and Rachel blue agave kush in their final homes.
Once they settle in they really fly in these potS.

Currently also hatching out a female Dorothy zacatecas kush and the inland Acapulco male.   

Blue agave looking beautiful and making me rethink topping the top and maybe just side branches.

Seems the height of my t5 is working just as I figured and she is showing me a new trick I have in mind.

When I kept t5 close I could not yield.

Run them 4ft or better from the start and train the trees as they go up for it.

Plenty of par in these t5 and they handle that distance just fine when you learn.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 12, 2017)

My two saguaro wanting to take over. 

Saguaro pollinated cannabis is largest of the indica And most powerful with barrel cactus cannabasum like morroco. 

Very greasy and a favorite of the bruja for meditation. 

Clogs a joint every time lol. 

One love


----------



## GrnMonStr (Jul 12, 2017)

Rev. what strain is this one? It looks just like what I am growing now but I cannot confirm what I am growing just got some seeds gifted to me by a good friend. Presently I have some nice seeds developing now, and the last two days I been changing out my soft white tubes and CFL's with daylight ones and some cool white. I am trying this your way this time probably make a little paste and save a little to smoke.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 12, 2017)

Not strains all landrace.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 13, 2017)

i now have 7 chances to see what rev speaks of..[thanks]

they are on to germ..will start a thread when they look like something..

ps

yaaaay


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 13, 2017)

I had a feeling today you would have them. 

Totally cool old mom and you will be grinning from ear to ear. 

Those are very special, but then they all are. 

So far I have had all seeds germinate from that last seeding. 

T5 makes a smaller seed but they pop like popcorn lol. 

One love


----------



## GrnMonStr (Jul 13, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Not strains all landrace.


OK but curious as to what one is the inland Acapulco male and what one is the Kush?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 13, 2017)

GrnMonStr said:


> OK but curious as to what one is the inland Acapulco male and what one is the Kush?


Already explained what they are, just go back and read. Thanks


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 14, 2017)

Haven't been on stage in years. 

Myself and hybrid Bob walked in out of nowhere and blowed some Vodoo chil through the roof. 

Like old times as we are all Vodoo chil. 

Music is powerful and should be used for good. 

Love Neil diamond, Jerry Reed, Sam cook, Otis redding, van Halen, reggae ... Many. 

Mostly the stuff that gets you stomping you feet or feeling deep emotions " that's just the cancerian in me" lol... 

Told Bob to go look you up old mom. 

All of us one day will be in that great rock band of the lord for many inspirational and historical messages where in the old rock songs. 

Was to young to listen and put the pieces of the puzzle together, not anymore. 

Open mindedness is first step to even seeing the pieces to begin with. 

Good musical talent in this world and one must try and leave pride aside as there are ten year old prodigy on YouTube that will hurt your feelings while the play Bach chew gum and watch cartoons lol. 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 14, 2017)

"Good musical talent in this world and one must try and leave pride aside as there are ten year old prodigy on YouTube that will hurt your feelings while the play Bach chew gum and watch cartoons lol."

>>thats the way i think...

there is always some one more technically brilliant..but you can be the best you there is.."


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 14, 2017)

five of seven sprouted over night


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 17, 2017)

That's what I like to hear old mom! 

We decided to go ahead and veg through August. 

Truth is when you can only flower 6 you need real deal bushes as two a year with further ripening is all you will get and that is making sure you have large bushes ready to go as soon as others cut. 

Last bushes we monster cropped and they where huge. 

These need that extra month as we need at least two pounds a round to keep us going and happy. 

Unless you have high plant counts for sea of green you cannot substitute veg time and pruning and plucking to get yield. 

Acapulco types are powerful but slow growers as bamboo so if I rush these I will not get squat. 

The saguaro however are showing they have no problem getting size in them.

Patience is a virtue and you indeed watch years go by doing this. 

In the end you do it for yourself. 

However when I discovered the historic really real truth of cannabis and it's proper ripening, I could not seem to keep it to myself. 

Empathy I guess that stemmed from my own physical and emotional battles. 

This will not happen over night and I have no delusion. 

Even if I am able to show over the coming months the complete ripening stages and prove.... Few still listen, it's just human nature. 

Those that will.... Will live. 

So it's worth it to face a community of gurus. 

Is that not what your trying to be rev?! 

No, just a Warner. 

Another guy for instance has been on the forums for years now proving the benefits of proper defoliation with undeniable proof and pictures. 

Guy has been bood off of the stage at conventions and it is nothing more than...Yes I will say it, demonic filthy shit infested pride because your pitiful little guru or hero or best friends that have read all the books and grown 30 years say otherwise. 

I've read all the horse shit books also and also books most of you do not even know exhist and would shake your very foundations.... In freaking deed my brothers... And sisters. 

It's vomit when a person puts it right in your face and all many can do is laugh and hold some jack asses coat tail that wrote a book! 

Preach on rev! 

And I will... 

Lol one love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 17, 2017)

Number one problem? 

Contempt prior to investigation. 

That is the number one problem. 

Or someone will go try something and not follow directions and get piss poor results and then come back and mock. 

Like the defoliation guy, I thought he was full of shit also. 

Why? Because my ignorant ass pulled the leaves before time and I had to learn the proper timing. 

Me and a boy from California " love you mundo! " figured that timing out three years ago and you get huge yields when done right. 

Outside crops you create torpedo buds. 

But Cervantes says this and rosenthal says that and my guru friend blah blah horse shit. 

When it is right in front of your nose your nose you only spite yourself by remaining an ignorant dumb ass..... Indeed 

Just like the zacatecas I showed with pure blood red cbd being pumped through its very veins.... Go look again everyone!! 

I should have packed my bags as soon as I posted it and explained what it was doing and why and left it up to all of you. 

Everyone in the world that cares about cannabasum and life should be clinging on everything that has been freely given and spread it like the very cancers it can destroy!! 

Let your gurus find humility or eat mud! 

You keep eating like shit and turning to your doctors you will be in the mud being eaten by the maggots. 

You listen to the free messages given by those that god gave to them and you start to free yourselves from delusion and sickness and yes the jinn.... The legion. 

Those with ears! 

One love


----------



## calliandra (Jul 17, 2017)

Aw cmon Rev, they're not even listening, might as well spare your breath and talk with us instead


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 17, 2017)

Take these two saguaro. 

Primary branches have been out a long time so having the fan leaves that powered them out is of no need. 

So you then top the primary branches and defoliate to bring light to create secondary branches and you need three weeks for them to fully pop out. 

Only way to break yields and not use a miserable amount of light and footprint. 

These saguaro will pop out the secondary branches and dual tops and put out the chunks when flowered. 

The guys technique works perfectly you just got to risk killing a few trees to learn or let someone that knows teach you. 

The agave I am doing something different with and it may show to be one of the best techniques yet but we will put it to the test first. 

By keeping the top and keeping the t5 at 50 inches away it is allowing the proper stretch and by pruning side branches only the top should reach at least three feet by 22 node and if most all side branches are tailored in that three month veg period I should see height and bulk... We shall see. 

All techniques proven to be good are good and should not be mocked when proof is given, just simply learn and apply. 

One Love


----------



## yesum (Jul 17, 2017)

Voodoo Child, I play that one a lot. Always use the wah. You could ask a teen today who is Jimi Hendrix. I bet you 9 of 10 will know and likely listened to his songs at least a little. Not sure if he will last like Bach who died in 1750 but he has done pretty good so far.

Results matter eh Rev? You get results and that is all that matters.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 17, 2017)

I love to improvise. 

Playing someone else's licks does require skill no doubt, however your not learning your own style playing others licks note for note. 

The leads still need to make sense but a decent player and improviser can usually do so. 

If there smiling, your doing good lol 

One Love


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Want a fun project?
> 
> Plant a strawberry patch with your favorite strain indoors.
> 
> ...


Tell you what. Ill bite. I got fresh male cannabis pollen right now. What else can I cross it with. Ill do just that and test it.

I've always said ill try most any grow claim once. Ill post the results and report the honest answer.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Tell you what. Ill bite. I got fresh male cannabis pollen right now. What else can I cross it with. Ill do just that and test it.
> 
> I've always said ill try most any grow claim once. Ill post the results and report the honest answer.


The male cannabasum pollen and fruit or berry or herb pollen must be mixed and applied to bud for seeds to get the traits. 

If not in first generation, take seeds from first try and repeat. 

Took time to develop these in the wild however the traits can sometimes be passed rather quick with some counterparts...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 17, 2017)

Strawberries are one of the best to try this with...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> The male cannabasum pollen and fruit or berry or herb pollen must be mixed and applied to bud for seeds to get the traits.
> 
> If not in first generation, take seeds from first try and repeat.
> 
> Took time to develop these in the wild however the traits can sometimes be passed rather quick with some counterparts...


Interesting.

I can say that in my guerilla grows in different spots I've noticed different terpene profile. Like in pine thickets I get pine bud. Honey suckle thickets I get hints of honey suckle, blackberry etc.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I can say that in my guerilla grows in different spots I've noticed different terpene profile. Like in pine thickets I get pine bud. Honey suckle thickets I get hints of honey suckle, blackberry etc.


Exactly and when you use a male and make efforts you get the results. 

When everyone gets to thinking you will all help prove this with me without trying. 

Light bulbs will come on and stay on. 

One love


----------



## Tomba (Jul 17, 2017)

on


----------



## calliandra (Jul 17, 2017)

bling!


----------



## ChefKimbo (Jul 18, 2017)

Str8 up noob right here, and subbed.

I always get the same feeling when the truth is on display. If I were listening to you my ears would be ringing.

I been a consumer of cannabis for years, my initial reason for starting to grow my own was to gain more control over what I was putting into my body and to help heal people. Loss my dad to lung cancer 2 years ago. He was a master gardener and worked for a highly regarded vegan wellness institute in the south. He loved plants and understood the healing properties of the plants he grew out, and would grow almost anything he could get his hands on.

He had a rough battle, tried almost everything the doctors said wouldn't work. His condition declined rapidly during the last year of his life, and he started to look up the healing properties of cannabis. When I would visit him, he would secretly question me about whether I thought it could help him. In secret because he knew I smoked but my family is strict non-denominational Christian. I dissect that bullshit with truth anytime I get the chance.

Anyway, I did not have the courage to force the issue with my oppressive, Christian-slave minded family. I regret that all the time. It was discovered that he had taken an interest in cannabis, he was made to feel like it was a sin to even entertain the idea that cannabis could heal him. People are shit. Here is a man with a professional background in growing healing plants, but because of dogma and policy his family could not support his decisions at the 11th hour. Dad moved on, maybe still could be here idk only God knows. Not long after he passed I built my setup and got into growing veggies outdoors. Changed my lifestyle and diet. I took in everything he taught me about plants before he passed.

After smoking enough garbage for years you get a good idea of whats good and what bad for you. Some strain put you in places mentally you really shouldn't be. I realized this and decided its important to take control and grow my own medicine for me and the open minded.

This thread you started resonates with me in so many ways I couldn't even began to describe. Thank you for your humility and your God given wisdom sir. And remember, do not cast your pearls before swine, or they will........


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 19, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> Str8 up noob right here, and subbed.
> 
> I always get the same feeling when the truth is on display. If I were listening to you my ears would be ringing.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. 
Many we watched go and we almost died ourselves. 
Not until I learned this truth did I see the answer was in front of us, we just need to understand it now among other things hidden from most. 

It is just fear. 

Huge and important info always comes from a nobody as is history and they share it freely and it simply scares the hell out of some that so many could be wrong. 

Intentionally or not the " gurus " are wrong and if they can learn humility they can actually help stand instead of crying and explaining why they did not know. 

Then we can all save lives. 

I am here to see how many have the balls to see truth and stand for the sick and these kids. 

It takes time to convince an entire community that they are messing up a tree that could save all. 

Their humility will come whether they like it or not and big pharma will be gone for good. 

Much hidden and more are awakening and soon more will stand against all the religious and historical and geographical and evolutionary lies and more that have been told for a very long time now. 

The bastards day is upon them and the violent man and yet neither group believe until it happens.... Their harvest. 

Hold to your dads teachings and eat plenty hemp. 

Remember what I have shared about this tree and it's proper ripening and perhaps one day you will save a life. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 19, 2017)

Decided to get these two saguaro cannabasum done. 

They will ripen fast with this vertical 400 4100k and give me plenty of time to really make bushes out of the Acapulco and the new kush and blue agave. 

These two are nice girls and will really chunk out so let's get fresh and pure saguaro on the ground for they indeed have a pure matching male waiting on them. 

Just as important as any project we have done as you will not believe the grease they put out and probably the best of all meditation indica with morroco being next in line. 

Need some sleep anyway so no more veg and let's see if we can jerk a knot in these while we let our bamboo trees really get huge and yes looks like we found the inland Acapulco male so that is great! 

So let's make some bud and no quotes on yield, we will just see what happens but I should be smiling in a few weeks. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 19, 2017)

These two will be nothing but bud top to bottom and fun to watch. 

Vertical is the way. 

However my space will not allow a circle and that is how I roll if I go vertical. 

However under the circumstances a quick vertical grow with these two saguaro will work perfect and really allow them to fill out. 

Branches are already very strong so now they will bark over a bit and put out budolas!! Lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 20, 2017)

But more on saguaro and bamboo pollinated cannabasum. 

Just like the different microclimates I discussed and how they contribute also to each landraces region of distinction and characteristics, there is more. 

Bamboo for instance, some are hallow and some are not. 

That means, some bamboo pollinated cannabasum will have hallow stalks and some will not. 

The inland Acapulco that most have seen that has seen them does not have hallow stalks and the inland as you will see especially when it buds and it's unique bud formation is what all call Acapulco gold. 

The Acapulco reds around gruerro also do not have hallow stalks. 

The Acapulco I call shoreline are most rare and most powerful on earth and indeed have hallow stalks and pump resin insane. 

Old mom I really sent you something that probably not a soul in captivity have a pair of or even the gurus have ever seen. 

Choose a good stud as they will be back crosses and stable and that is how it is done as in the wild the parents die. 

Now, same with the saguaro cannabasum of Durango. 

Many Cactus indica cannabasum has somewhat hallow stalks. 

However the pollination with barrel " very rare in Mexico anymore because of barrel cactus habitat destruction " and huge saguaro make cannabis with huge Hallow stalks. 

Morroco is greasy for it is barrel cactus cannabasum. 

Sagauro however produces most hallow stalks of all. 

In short, the saguaro cannabasum and the shorline Acapulco because of this characteristic are able to pump more resin than any other subspecies of cannabis. 

Those two hands down are what made chemdawg and you can bet the farm on it. 

Why also chem puts out resin insane and all strains derived from it like gorilla glue and many others. 

However one takes away from the other in mental effects. 

I much rather smoke one or the other than a combination and remember I have many hybrids I've also developed. 

Pures are gods work and he cannot be beat. 

I've smoked and eaten the top 100 strains in the world and nothing compares... Period. 

Maybe if more gurus would have used correct lighting and gave more time, they would have seen long ago what I share freely now. 

The ones here that have common sense will hear and apply and see for themselves and then help me to prove all these things for we are in this together .... That simple. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 20, 2017)

Back to the grow. 

Decided and it will work great. 

In short, the male saguaro will be done and have these seeded by second /third week of September. 

Once done I clean space and go ahead and put in my three kush and my inland Acapulco to flower with them. 

By the time my inland male is pollinating, the saguaro will be well set with seed and continuing through the stages but I will still remove them when I pollinate the others but really will not matter then. 

Will be like a bumper crop and still keeps me at the happy six flowering count. 

Then after that i hope to finally do a captive pollination of these blue agave and if hybrid Bob does not want the blueberry x white widow I have, I will just let agave male hit her also later and that could create a hoot of a tree. 

Let it be! Lol 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 20, 2017)

Growing in rental properties is not easy as most want no part. 

The revs honest, they rather you not here either. 

I have good landlords and they know I am alive and my family because of gods grace and this tree. 

I pay my bills, I cause no harm and I keep my home and grow space clean and line the closets to cause no damage and most importantly I watch the amps. 

You do these things and you will find someone to " tolerate " you. 

Kindness goes also a very long way. 

I tell my fellow growers that rent, follow the above and do not try and turn the whole damned place into a grow -op and you will do well. 

Watts not as important as amps, so you watch the amps and why when I use hid I only use 400 and that is all that's needed. 

In short, I can have all my lights running and still plug in vacuum to same breaker and not flick it. 

12 amps is the furthest I will push a 15 amp breaker and when you stick to that you rest easy. 

Most the time I run no more than 8-9 amps. 

My bill is between 75-95 a month depending so not bad. 

Because of those that have taken advantage it takes time to build trust and renters get sick of those whom destroy the property so you must be patient and earn that trust. 

Common sense again goes a long way. 

In the end it's just respect, show it and you will probably get it in return. 

One love


----------



## yesum (Jul 21, 2017)

So Rev how important is sun curing the buds? I have to grow indoors and can only put the buds out for a day or so to dry. Does this enhance the effect?

I know you said it decarboxylases the plant. Wondering if it adds to the trippy effect or anything else like that. I would love to sneak out a couple plants to just finish and die in the mountain sun around here. Not sure if that will ever happen.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 21, 2017)

yesum said:


> So Rev how important is sun curing the buds? I have to grow indoors and can only put the buds out for a day or so to dry. Does this enhance the effect?
> 
> I know you said it decarboxylases the plant. Wondering if it adds to the trippy effect or anything else like that. I would love to sneak out a couple plants to just finish and die in the mountain sun around here. Not sure if that will ever happen.


Not worth it as it takes weeks so best to let final stage happen on the vine under light.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 21, 2017)

Perfect time to show what I meant about eating main fan leaves after topped. 

Now this is not bugs. 

Thrips been gone a long time so just listen and I will explain. 

Once I top my girls or if they are wounded in the roots, will eat off of first main fan leaves to power out the branches or heal roots that could be wounded wich happens rarely Or build new roots for the new branches whether this is a result of me only giving plain water at the bottom or not, I do not debate, however they probably would not do this if sitting in nitrogen. 

Point? Does it hurt them or hurt yield? 

No, in fact it helps. 

How? 

Once a fan leaf has powered out a branch it's job is done and I pull it. 

When they do this and use the leaf as energy to power the branch they do the defoliation for you! 

Works perfect every time. 

The leaves are simply there to power out branches for sites. 

Since the tree is cannabalistic and must for sure die in flowering, it made since that allowing some cannabalistic behavior in veg would be fine and it absolutely is outside of the fact it looks a bit unsightly until the leaf browns and falls to be used for healing oil. 

Then the new beautiful branch is out with new fan leaves as you will see in next couple weeks and then top those and once again you will see fan leaves being eaten to power out more sites. 

Hybrid Bob thought me nuts in this until I proved it. 

Now he just uses molasses like me and let's the tree do its thing. 

Now, as they become bushes and really fill out the pot, they will not respond and eat the leaves as aggressive because they have large roots and able to utilize the molasses well by then. 

I do not even give molasses and sugar until they are filled out and or several weeks into flower. 

Then they start exploding with size and resin. 

Even when given Epsom the young ones will do this. 

However why let them soak in nitrogen if it is not needed and does nothing to upset yield or quality? 

Makes no sense to me so I let them do this until they get big and they explode then and cannabalistic themselves fast in flower for those pure cannabinoid. 

Keep watching as these grow and in a few weeks you will see exactly what I mean as ole Bob did. Lol

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 21, 2017)

Now Ms agave here is not being topped and she offset at 12th node and working on 14 and only seven weeks veg so pretty good. 

Those bottom branches as you see are out and topped and the main fan leaves that powered them pulled. 

This may be my future technique. 

She will stop at 22 and then those branches and secondary branches I am creating will really do that deal. 

Nothing wrong with topping around tenth node as I did the smaller ones above and start your training there but if I can hit all 22 nodes in less than three months and have most branches plucked and tailored it should yield more? 

We shall see... 

Oh and one shoreline Acapulco and and another was male. 

So we got one shoreline female and one inland female and male hopeful is looking good. 

Like the bamboo they pollinate with, they are slow growers but very powerful. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 21, 2017)

The hopeful pure inland Acapulco male. 

We shall call him Don won and hope he is a worthy stud  lol.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 21, 2017)

And Dorothy kush was a dude so my heart says this one is shiela. 

This will be special as the mom even would bleed red in veg as picture shows. 

Ole rev does not lie and my phone is not Photoshop..... 

One love


----------



## GrnMonStr (Jul 21, 2017)

The plant above, how much longer did it go? Or was it cut after the picture was taken? I have some plants now at a good solid 9 weeks and some of the calyx are turning tan, and splitting open with seeds but using a loupe the tricks still look clear at least on the one bud I checked. It is starting to look like the one in your pic above.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 22, 2017)

GrnMonStr said:


> The plant above, how much longer did it go? Or was it cut after the picture was taken? I have some plants now at a good solid 9 weeks and some of the calyx are turning tan, and splitting open with seeds but using a loupe the tricks still look clear at least on the one bud I checked. It is starting to look like the one in your pic above.


Until no leaves and no green and all trichomes need to at least be 50% red 50% gold. 
It will take a while and you have a long way to go. 

One love


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 22, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Read above again brother man.
> This is a result of bottom feed nothing but water and for a while they will eat the bottom leaves And drain energy from others.
> 
> No mites guys just a different way of growing and for the reasons I gave above.
> ...


I not think that looks like mite damage, mite damage is little dots everywhere, in this case it looks like thrips to me. And I can understand why you say its not mites as with thrips they are almost impossible to see. They only really do damage when the light is off. Oh and stop being all offended, people are just trying to help...your plants are not bullet proof, and from a Horticulturalists point of view no plant is pest proof.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 22, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> I not think that looks like mite damage, mite damage is little dots everywhere, in this case it looks like thrips to me. And I can understand why you say its not mites as with thrips they are almost impossible to see. They only really do damage when the light is off. Oh and stop being all offended, people are just trying to help...your plants are not bullet proof, and from a Horticulturalists point of view no plant is pest proof.


No plant is pest proof is correct and especially if they are stressed. 

There are no more thrips, if there was I would say as before. 

This is just what they do as I explained above until they start to fill out the pot and absorb more nutrients from it. 

Until then they simply pull some food from the leaves and as I said it is a bit unsightly however does nothing but benefit later and no extra nitrogen needed. 

If I still had thrips I would say so as before, however no thrips.

My honey spray brought some thrips a month ago but that's been handled. 

One love


----------



## Stipulus (Jul 22, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> No plant is pest proof is correct and especially if they are stressed.
> 
> There are no more thrips, if there was I would say as before.
> 
> ...


There you go! The earlier shots which that other guy reckoned had mites were just a bit of thrip damage...I know id rather have thrips than bloody mites.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 22, 2017)

You have to realize that their roots are still small. 
They get nothing but water at bottom. 

Until they get size enough to really pull the water up to utilize the nutrients in the pot they will do this. 

People are use to green and anything less and people think problem or deficiency not realizing this tree is cannabalistic from start to finish and requires little food and gives best quality when not fed too much. 

If there was a problem, it would be much easier to save taking pictures until the problem is solved and save myself grief however I would not be teaching the truth on what I do and why. 

No problem, just what my girls do until they become large Marge's. 

This zacatecas for instance started the same way and as you can see they get bigger and absorb more and then i add molasses. 

Same process every time. 

It is important to teach why so much chemical and food is not needed. 

I mean guys you have to remain open minded until this is all proved over the coming months. 

We have grown trees in nothing but water and they tear you up, even though in plain water dwc they do get a little deficiency but end result is still bud that rips. 

Believe me, I know how to use chemical or build hot organic soil also, however I finally seen over the years it was a waste of time and money. 

Why spend time and money you do not have too and especially on chemical that harm and goes into your body. 

Too much makeup and lip gloss is put on these trees and why they probably get weaker in captivity. 

I keep my trees in a dying light from the start and keep them on the edge. 

All about shortened ripening time without sacrifices of yield and quality. 

Since most do not understand the ripening stages, it is hard right now for me to explain everything I do and why. 

Once seen, the madness will be understood. 

I'm not dealing with idiots, I'm dealing with the best growers in the world and simply here to remind of some forgotten knowledge that can save lives and set us and this tree free. 

Many here when the time comes will help with this. 

However rest assured rev has no problem letting you guys know if there is a problem and we will handle it. 

One Love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 22, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> There you go! The earlier shots which that other guy reckoned had mites were just a bit of thrip damage...I know id rather have thrips than bloody mites.


Mites suck but thrips will tear you up faster but easy peasy to get rid of. 

My special honey spray will not be used in summer as it is like ringing a thrip dinner bell and indeed in a week the turds will be all over and their damage is quick. 

However much easier than mites to rid if caught quickly. 

Mites are tuff for one reason.... They build resistance and become super mites. 

Companion planting is best way to natural rid pests. 

I use to always plant mint and herbs with my cannabis back home but here in these closet situations I just keep things minimum even though I am considering companion planting again as i get an herb garden as well. 

I may use a little rid spray to control the area as it is a lesser evil but herb planting does it every time. 

I miss home and having a yard and space but you do what you gotta and be greatful. 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi rev

Seedlings going ok

Thing about organic is I do hydroponic indoor

If I could amend my coco and just add water with organics 
I would
Just do not know if works or how
And pbp is not an option 
I do not buy jug nutes


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 23, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> Hi rev
> 
> Seedlings going ok
> 
> ...


Worry not old mom. 
Just concentrate on the importance of ripening and getting those girls pollinated. 

A good flush will do fine. 

When you see how these plant spa pots work you may change as they are child's play and close to hydro growth. 

Organic hydro is tricky when using nutrients as there is always a battle between good and bad bacteria. 

I did figure how but it is inconvenient as heck if you have more than one tree.

Only convenient way is use your own urine and build a aquarium environment with nitro a and b bacteria and then it is bulletproof and they grow great if your diet is good. 

Once you build the cycle in a couple weeks there is no smell it just smells like Aquarius as you are cycled and keep adding urine to feed the nitro. 

That is why I love bioponics and miss it. 

Took two years and we figured all the issues with aquaponics and learned how to build Eden... No joke. 

Had an entire bedroom converted to an Amazon exhibition. 

Huge troth with huge red belly piranha. 

Thousands of gallons an hour circulation and built everything myself filters and beds and all, even waterfall. 

It was breathtaking. 

Nobody could believe what we was able to grow.... Everything pretty much. 

Even had habiscus blooming indoors every month and tomatoes and blueberries and herbs and tropical plants and it was so healthy to eat from. 

Health of my fish and everything had local aquarium gurus freaked out. 

Got shut down, all my work all my time for I also grew cannabis from this system that would hurt you and heal you. 

A reason for everything but I sure would like a chance to use my skills to help others and us also. 

It should not matter I am eccentric as I went some place few have gone. 

I am honest and I love genuinely and that should be number one. 

You will be smiling in no time old mom and I couldn't be more happy.. 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 23, 2017)

good reply Rev
actually i am involved with aquaponics in my family but have not transitioned for cannabis..it is probably my only real hope..we used trout which suitour climate best..but it gets hot in the summer.Tilapia would be ok but i woud have to keep them in the grow room since in winter the res get pretty cool and tilpia hear are sensitive to point of croaking below 50 f

i have started foliar of kelp and amino acids i have had this for a couple years and not got at it..iuse food grade mineral salts

at low ppms..but i really actually wanna test hydro organic non jug stylee

yeh grow it out/ flush it/repro see how it compares to the semi circulated Ag female i am starting to flower.
.i call yours the non circulated ag..i am as excited as i have ever been


here is the latest

new Ag all 6 of the sprouts..they love the 3000 k led strip rig


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 23, 2017)

Heck yes! 

Six out of seven makes me feel I am doing ok and proud as they look great! 

Red spectrum for veg is no problem old mom and in fact sodium bulbs are better for veg than flower. 

They got it all bass ack wards lol....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 23, 2017)

I see your budgee in the avatar lol. 

God I love em. 

Raised with one named porky and then I had a pair for years and mate died and other got depressed and died later. 

Broke my heart...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 23, 2017)

we love budgies

they really can get your heart..they can learn and interact..

this year old guy really enriches our life..he must fly to my finger 50 times a day u less he is having a big moult

i feel blessed..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

The inland Acapulco as the rest is doing well to push out new branches and sites in the primary. 

Now they can come out and have plenty of time while we roast those two saguaro. 

Small trees are all Acapulco subspecies and you need patience to get good yield and plenty plucking. 

Once again when you can only flower six you must create bushes or it is a waste of time and nothing substitutes veg time. 

The inland male is a male for sure and this will be fantastic to get a third subspecies of Acapulco pollinated purely and actually know what they all are. 

The inland are what all call the real deals and they have unique bud formation and will make you laugh until you cry. 

In time it will be proven the subspecies and part of proving it, is preserving the pure ones. 

Every one is precious and god blessed us with his most unique and powerful. 

However if we freed it, it would become just as variable everywhere it would grow and pollinate with its different counterparts. 

I do not expect the " experts " so many of you admire ,to come and admitt to these things as it does take a huge amount of humility too see where you are wrong and take back horse shit that has been spouted and written about. 

Not being an ass, just being honest. 

I would invite any of them.... Cervantes... Short... Rosenthal.... Shanti..... Mr king of cannabis " laughing " or any of them to come when this is done and prove me wrong..... Try it boys.... You will fail. 

Why? Because these are indeed the days that the truth will stand and people will slowly but very surely see this truth. 

Not my truth boys..... The truth.... Period. 

I'm open for a sit down with any..... 

Too much to loose for you to eat a little crow boys??!!... 

Indeed lives are being lost that do not have to be..... Go and give that some thought while more horse shit is written!!! 

One love.... Smile


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Peeking eyes need to be peeking and then you will learn something even if too prideful to speak. 

You want to learn what this tree is and really does and want to save lives, there will come a time you will cling to what has been given freely. 

It was said.... Do not cast pearls among swine! 

Whom am I too judge for I once was swine and ate plenty of it!!!! 

Those whom will receive, will receive and those whom keep their heads in their asses will soon need a glass belly button too see out of! .....smile

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

This tree links everything..... The enslavers still terrified at the wisdom, for it sets you free. 

Many want nothing to do with being free. 

The box is indeed comfortable and indeed many sleep and will show even rage if you try and awaken them. 

How far do you want me to take this? 

You know whom I speak to. 

If they ask me, if enough here ask from their hearts you shit eating assholes, I will gladly tell them everything. 

A bunch of pot heads.... I will tell all to. 

Like that? 

Of course not and the god that is denied will soon reveal himself for the last time. 

Harvest comes for you soon enough and that new dawn under that binary that only those that love and have empathy will be here to enjoy.... Smile 

Release the tree, if you do not.... He will... 

This is my last chance to prove. 

Whether they listen or not.... He will set it free. 

Who will.... Jahuwa


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

the ledstrip panel is making very squat/wide leaf of these ag's..of course that will change inflower

the panel also willindice branching while still short ..are the seedling i have the same as the photo you have above..?



in process of testing the panels for flowering on a mex selection

also started to seriously go at making my own nutes

first is
calcium nitrate
magnesium nitrate
and silcon

then will get at the n-p-k..and finally..maybe mono potassium phosphate in flower

have started foliar feeding with 
dry mixable fulvic acid
amino acids
and kelp


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> the ledstrip panel is making very squat/wide leaf of these ag's..of course that will change inflower
> 
> the panel also willindice branching while still short ..are the seedling i have the same as the photo you have above..?
> 
> ...


Old mom I thought you seen these shoreline Acapulco? 
Here are more pictures of the very mom your seeds came from And they are very powerful as you will see.
The one above is an inland Acapulco and what most recognizes whom have seen them.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Few have seen shoreline and those that have did not even probably know what they had. 

The only bamboo cannabis that has hollow stalks and you will not believe the resin they put out. 

Old mom your looking at six sprouts that only two people in the world have. 

When this information is accepted you will smile knowing you have pure seeds from the most rare Acapulco subspecies in the world and most potent. 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

they have a darn good structure..Rev

much like the mexi i just posted..

they are more squast and dense than the circulated Ag i am about to flower..

i am SO grateful..[Jesus is my genetics/fish finder]..i believe this

if they are as potent as you say..

i swear i will stop growing 90% of the strains i have..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Once again brothers and sisters. 

Here are pictures of the three Acapulco bamboo pollinated subspecies. 

First is inland and what most have seen that have seen them. 
Second one is the Acapulco red that is bamboo pollinated cannabasum from a small area in gruerro and last is the shorline Acapulco that is a bit larger and has hallow stalks and produces most resin of the three. 

When I look at these or any pure, I can't even think about a cross. 

Nothing beats the pure ones when you really know what they are and how unique each one is. 

So very much has been lost and it honestly blows my mind how easily horse shit is accepted and even defended with anger. 

Truth will soon crush it all and what a bonfire of books it will be!!! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> they have a darn good structure..Rev
> 
> much like the mexi i just posted..
> 
> ...


And you will for your strains will come from god through me from now on.... You will never turn back but you will have to at least send shipping.... Smile. 

For the carpenter needed help also and to give is to get and god is good.... 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

Great[and funny] reply..

i agree that it was divine intervention that brought this together..

and who you are is part of it


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

then i will delve into the seed and see what else is in there



but before they even flower they will be cloned


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

I am a worm, just a worm.
When my brothers hear as you have heard they will come. 
Trauma creates an eccentric soul. 
However an eccentric soul is not crazy and can stand boldly for a truth when they are given it.
Only together can this info get out. 
The carpenter had only 12. 
That yehushua that indeed was given all the signs and laid one of the best foundations on how to live and love and fear jahuwa / Allah / Ellah 
I tell the Christian brothers that claim him as god only one thing. 
I say, is it not written " greater things will you do than me? " 
They say yes. 
Then I say, is it not written " for nobody knows but the father. " 
They say, yes.
Then do not put a son with Allah for he is one and not three and if any man is adopted by god he becomes a son " remember David " for if we emulate the sons and prophets of god we stand firm. 
If we fight and kill over differences that do not exhist we are judged. 
Even Mahdi knows he stands in no shoes that come before him, only his own and he is just as responsible for his actions as any and god punishes David when he becomes a stooge..... 
One love... Brother. 


OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> Great[and funny] reply..
> 
> i agree that it was divine intervention that brought this together..
> 
> and who you are is part of it


.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

i will get us back to to the life of indoor plants


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

I guess you and yessum both I will send some saguaro seeds as well or nobody will ever sleep lol....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

I need to get with a certain somebody back home that has kept striped seeds for years. 

Most pin stiped seeds are east Oaxaca and how you can luck up on the old original giants that most all the rest derived from. 

May have a few in my old stash to be found but most of my stash is Acapulco and gruerro and zacatecas and jalisco with a few chua chua and Durango so I've seen a few pin stripes in there and when time comes we shall see. 

Bloched seeds are usually northern and lightning bolts are usually south west areas. 

There really isn't any plain seeds as they usually just have markings rubbed off and those leave you guessing sometimes until you flower and see. 

There is hybrids in Mexico no doubt and many are not Dutch just simply different varieties the Mexicans themselves throw together. 

That is why the older the beans, the better chance of getting the rare pure jewelry. 

If you get a pair of old orginal Oaxaca, you can be a real breeder and start from scratch with them. 

Simply raise them with whatever you want them to pollinate with and see how god and nature do it from the start. 

I guess those boys that put out those strain hunters videos may need the rev to go with them and show them what to really look for if they have courage enough to go where you really have to go and find the real deals. 

Either they don't have a clue and yet popular as so many and write horse shit and sell seeds or they are all in one big conspiracy together! 

Let's see if any of them would like to come and fill the rev full of horse shit the actually write books that have truth in them and lead others to true wisdom! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

For he will destroy them not with blood, but with the rod of truth..... 

For gods truth and fire will burn in the eyes of a worm and his brothers whom must forgive themselves and come forth for the days promised are here.... 

Past is past, all fell short.... I could even smell the sulfur!!.. 

For if the days had not been shortened no flesh would survive ...

His mercy will be given to the merciful and no mercy to those whom did not give it and especially those that filled baseball stadiums with the dead and wear blue ties and have hair receeding lines and double chins and those with large noses that feel themselves entitled over others!! ...

The entitlements will indeed soon be handed out you synagogue of hell!!! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Don't be too hasty on cutting those old mom or you will not be able to type a smoke report and your heart may come out of your chest lol... 

When you smoke it, you will know how important it is to keep them pure. 

We may be able to selective breed for many traits however the true chemical balance comes from the original ones. 

Nobody can claim to have smoked them all but when you have smoked the top 100 known strains grown by the best you can at least make opinions. 

Nothing compares. 

It's just most have grown pures under wrong spectrum and then cut them too early to be appreciated. 

This can change in time. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

If anyone would like to send a healthy donation, myself and Aisha will part with master kush new beginnings. 

Meaning someone else can take the project. 

This is a brand new kush with males and females. 

A shoreline Acapulco male from over 40 year old seeds and a pure Afghan female from over 30 year old seeds was used to make it and they will be incredible as I would tell anyone else that would have chucked the pollen. 

Send pm if interested and as old mom sativa has seen... Sinner yes just not the big ones anymore however liar I am not. 

They are what they are and anyone interested will have an very easy experience with us and no hassle as we try to live by golden rule. That simple. 

Be real with your donation as this is an investment and it is time if it's god's will for me and Aisha to see if we can get a little return. 

No we are not hungry for god is good however the laborer is due their pay as is for all. 

Was not a huge seeding, perhaps 40-50 however all like the rest we did last seeding they are healthy seeds as old mom sativa can vouch for. 

Tired of mildew and weakness? 

Here you go breeders. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

This is the pure little highland Afghan that gave the new kush. 
These will really be great and in the wild they pollinate brother's and sisters so these will keep a person stable and strong every generation and not a chance my girls throw a herm.
I've intentionally tortured these things over the years and I only work with girls that take the torture and throw not one nanner. 
Herm is a herm and a shiela a shiela. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

4 Afghan seeds and only a male that hybrid Bob got and made sandman strain and the above female that we bred the Acapulco male to for the new kush. 

Truth is we should have pollinated the Afghan purely as it is the real deal and was important but the male was lost and the female did not reveg and I couldn't seem to get a clone in time. 

At least we did get sandman and the new kush so better than nothing and they should be small and potent little kush because that Afghan was not tainted at all and was like hash and put you flat out on your butt lol.. 

Morroco same way just rings your chime a little better and sandman according to Bob was stupid strong and bobs been doing this a few decades. 

One Love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Well something said, check the saguaro. 

Looks like they have set so all up hill from here lol. 

About eight weeks veg and not huge but already drinking syrup like the hungry Sagauro they counterpart with. 

Indica will eat more if given it, sativa however do better with little food honestly. 

Sharing a 400 halide between the two should chunk these out stupid lol even though they are not nine foot tall and up to bobs standards lol. 

Can't wait for you guys too see these grease out. 

The bruja still consider it the best. 

Too bad nobody grew cannabis around the giant Caldera of Baja for those would be neat. 

So much potential for this tree when it is properly understood and freed completely. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

It would be nuts not to breed this to sandman. 
I can't imagine anything more shut down as adding the saguaro is not just adding more stone but also those grease producing stalks that would make it a three way nightmare and morning bake would not be recommended lol.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

I will tell you this much. 
Of all the landrace it is the only one that even in veg its leaves makes my hands sticky. 

These trees are healing machines and like the unique zacatecas would produce an even broader cannabinoid profile than most sativa. 

Sativa heals the mind and body but pure indica can get your oil faster as they of course ripen faster. 

Hands down a place for all of them. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Little shoreline female just taking her sweet time and starting to put out little new branches where I plucked her. 

Sometimes they will just for whatever reason just take a nap and then one day they are back at it again lol. 

It's roots, building those roots so they can blow out the top like Don kings hair lol. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Guess I will just keep my little g13 blue venom I got the seed from hybrid Bob.

For some reason I feel I want to save her for the blue agave male as those could be unique and aphrodisiac.

It is a fine tree and rev always commends others work more than they know if it is good work.

This is good work and a great pheno.

Fat indica Afghanistan traits in this one but probably a boulder roller come flower as the blue widow I had years ago was absolutely beautiful from dinafem.

Couldn't ask for more from a hybrid.

This blue venom not as colored however it is a hardy tree and robust.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

If any out there grew dinafem blue widow years ago and lucked out on those high blue phenos that even bleeded blue through the veg leaves, feel free to post a picture. 

Would love to see the blueberry pheno they used. 

If there is one project I would not mind doing, it would be hook up with a rare and stupid beautiful blueberry short original and breed it to a inland Acapulco male and call it " a new dream. " 

Would be like a brand new blue dream with much cleaner genetics and happy as heck. 

Anybody sitting on one of those rare blueberry phenos let's talk. 

Better to find an honest brother sometimes that has already done some searching themselves and put a little something together. 

One love


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> I will tell you this much.
> Of all the landrace it is the only one that even in veg its leaves makes my hands sticky.
> 
> These trees are healing machines and like the unique zacatecas would produce an even broader cannabinoid profile than most sativa.
> ...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


>


Take yourself out of my journal if you are going to be like your avatar..... There is other places for you I am sure...


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> If anyone would like to send a healthy donation, myself and Aisha will part with master kush new beginnings.
> 
> Meaning someone else can take the project.
> 
> ...





Rev.thenatural said:


> Take yourself out of my journal if you are going to be like your avatar..... There is other places for you I am sure...


  Wait what about if I send you a "real donation" maybe i can stick around your revival tent then?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Wait what about if I send you a "real donation" maybe i can stick around your revival tent then?


I know that this at times comes with the territory, however when some nobody ass in a computer does it.... It kinda jerks my chain. 

Make yourself know as I have boy and speak what is on your mind or take yourself down the road till something nudges you in the direction of readiness. 

This is for those that want it, it's a big site so find another place if you can't behave. 

Pretty simple, so don't complicate it.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Make yourself know as I have boy
> 
> you in the direction of readiness. *For a donation*
> 
> ...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

here is the" circulated Ag" starting to reverse

note the thinnner leaves..it is a more delicate plant..i

 hear particular phenos can make one twitchy and short of breath..

here's hoping


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 25, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> here is the" circulated Ag" starting to reverse
> 
> note the thinnner leaves..it is a more delicate plant..i
> 
> ...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> here is the" circulated Ag" starting to reverse
> 
> note the thinnner leaves..it is a more delicate plant..i
> 
> ...


I'm sure they are good trees old mom but the honest truth is after all the bull that has been spread for years concerning these trees and their genetic I can only assume what those over seas actually used in the breeding of any " sativa type. " 

I will say this, what you have there is not only not Acapulco but has allot of African in it.... As usual... Just being honest. 

That is why when people ask me to identify their sativas I simply don't.

Unless they are pure. 

As I told yessum, if those Dutch or Spain had real Acapulco like you now have, they would have been selling them. 

They have a landrace here and a landrace there and few are actually pairs and especially anything out of Mexico. 

Either they had no idea what to look for " even though they wrote books" or it's conspiracy wich I doubt for it would take a hell of an effort to pull it off. 

They didn't search deep enough to know what this tree really is and that is just the brass tax facts. 

I've felt like I have had to opologize for this knowledge for years and I will not do it anymore. 

They can find humility or answer to the people when the people see the truth and then the people ask them why they cared not enough to listen. 

If the people wake up and ask this question to the stubborn they may not be too happy... Hmm? 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 3984315


You are a coward... Period


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

i expect this ag to be very good...

but i want yours to be "other worldly"


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i expect this ag to be very good...
> 
> but i want yours to be "other worldly"


That will depend on you brother. 
That time on the vine. 
You let this tree go 50% red 50% gold and you and me will talk about things done thousands of years ago. 

I'm not joking. 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

its ok rev..just let him pass..we have important things to dream about

your "lost ...but crossed" indica for instance

todays modern indicas are terpy ,tasty, resinous, sparkly,potent....but not memorable

my guess is the one you talk of IS...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> That will depend on you brother.
> That time on the vine.
> You let this tree go 50% red 50% gold and you and me will talk about things done thousands of years ago.
> 
> ...



we will talk via photo's as the time comes...

i love divine knowledge weed..i have not experienced it since 1975..and i know you are not joking


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> its ok rev..just let him pass..we have important things to dream about
> 
> your "lost ...but crossed" indica for instance
> 
> ...


Well if you can imagine. The morroco we used was from a botanist friend of Bob's and then that old Afghan. 

The results of that alone was devastating. 

Total lockdown as it was a combination of two of the most powerful indica. 

Now if we add the Mexican saguaro to that it would be rediculous. 

You would not only be destroyed after a happy day on Acapulco, but you also have the hash of the Afghan, the sweet funk of the morroco and then the sugar and dirt taste from the saguaro. 

All pure landrace indica and I would be lieing if I said it wouldn't be a good cross. 

Funky sweet hash sugar and dirt sounds good to me come bedtime lol..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> we will talk via photo's as the time comes...
> 
> i love divine knowledge weed..i have not experienced it since 1975..and i know you are not joking


The year of my birth and when my pop would have been like you.... Watching stars dance. 
This has to come back. 
You know mighty right old mom how they set the mind free it's just you didn't know it was those cannabinoid in the bud of the old days that did it and not the thc. 

Probably been a long time since you seen your eyes bleed red.... They will! Lol


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

i was able to know what life/death was and accept it without remorse..i was so part of the cycle..

i was shown it..i was able to embrace it without fear

i managed.. after a seed disaster..and groundhogs to end up with one plant..

i carried through the swamp and tranplanted it..it never flowered..it never recovered..but even from 1/2 mile away

on a still and sunny hot day i could pick out the very terpene from the air...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i was able to know what life/death was and accept it without remorse..i was so part of the cycle..
> 
> i was shown it..i was able to embrace it without fear
> 
> ...


Rolling laughing and this blue dream I'm smoking is helping! 

Things we will do for that one!! 

Life and death oh my those are the best experiences and then you realize you don't die you just keep coming back like an old fungus that nothing can cure lol....


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 25, 2017)

when i saw the stature of the plant of yours it was so good to not see whispy/skinny/delicate...

....morroco/afghan/acapulco ..

what beauty be inside there


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Old mom. For really real. 
It has become harder for me to use my phone at times. 

God has Us, but if something happens and I am... Cut off... 

This message must get out and at least we have each others contact. 

I have to believe the connection will be protected and I will show this through, but I needed you to know this as it is important and no matter the redicule no matter the bullshit that has been written and spouted out like vomit for years , this is so important to those suffering. 

The kid in his books and the man in his pride may not get it, but some must get it in order to pass it on to those willing. 

Few understand the meaning of a true message but when their ass is bleeding out and something is killing them, they scream for an answer. 

The answer has been given and truthfully the pictures of the zacatecas should have proved enough. 

An ocean was also parted at one time and they still did not get it and was complaining five minutes later. 

It's just human nature for some. 

Others would just like to know how not to die... 

The answer is in front of us and yet if your gurus are correct..... Hunt them down and let them come and debate their great wisdom. 

Come one.... Come all... 

You think it's my wisdom you will debate with??.. 

You will fail the debate miserably and then you can find humility and help or eat crow and sit and pout about it..... 

One love


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yea. What a crock of shit. The supposed man that wants to help people is asking several grand for some seeds.

Hypocrite.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. What a crock of shit. The supposed man that wants to help people is asking several grand for some seeds.
> 
> Hypocrite.


Do you say this about others hard work? 

Do not post on my journal as i made it clear " investment " ...you are an asshole and have no respect thinking I would send you years of work for beans? 

Old mom got his first he has respect!!! 

You take your ass off my journal and do not return.... That's respect!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Do you say this about others hard work?
> 
> Do not post on my journal as i made it clear " investment " ...you are an asshole and have no respect thinking I would send you years of work for beans?
> 
> ...


You claim to want to help people then ask thousands for some seeds. 

You don't give a shit about people. 

Hard work? Its not that hard to breed some seeds. I give seeds away all the time from my hard work.

You claim this plant to be a gift from God and then the next breath want thousands of dollars for it.

Shame on you. You claim to be a believer in god. 

Hypocrite.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

And don't hand me the I cure cancer s


whitebb2727 said:


> You claim to want to help people then ask thousands for some seeds.
> 
> You don't give a shit about people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm done old mom. 

I will not do this a moment longer. 

Enough has been given and the abuse and horse shit is unbearable. 

Those whom will see, will see. 

Masha Allah old mom as you and some others are brothers indeed...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

You got your seeds for you where kind old friend. 

Be good
One love


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> I've felt like I have had to opologize for this knowledge for years and I will not do it anymore.
> 
> find humility
> 
> ...





Rev.thenatural said:


> You are a coward... Period


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> And don't hand me the I cure cancer s


I do. I never sell my seed or pot. I give it freely to the people that need it. I'm even breaking the law to do it.

I have been civil with you.

The problem I have is you coming on here claiming that you can heal people and what not then wanting thousands of dollars for some damn seeds.

That is greed. You care not for people. Money is the motivation.

Don't get mad because I called you on it.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Yessum when these inlands still done I will contact you as I did old mom. 

As I made my promise to him good, I will make my promise to you good as well. 

The jerk above and those like him i cannot tolerate, I'm just not there yet. 

I make clear "investment " and this guy still tears me down. 

The zacatecas was enough, everything has been enough so it's up too all of you now. 

Do not contact me as I honestly need a break. 

My empathy for others has brought no empathy for myself old mom and yessum. 

I've given such a shit for everything else that I forgot someone named john. 

I need to worry about him brothers. 

However something happened to me boys and god showed me something. 

He proved it all to me all the way down to my bloodline and markings on my body. 

Told me he had something for me to do. 

I've tried. 

People think their owed something, god forbid if we all get what's owed, right? 

Old Mom you will also recieve unannounced gifts from me at times so do not change address. 

Kindness indeed goes a very long way. 

One love


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> I'm done old mom
> 
> I will not do this a moment longer.
> 
> .


HALLELUJAH


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Yessum when these inlands still done I will contact you as I did old mom.
> 
> As I made my promise to him good, I will make my promise to you good as well.
> 
> ...


Yea. I'm the jerk.

What ever dude. I was one of the few actually interested in this thread. I have interest in letting the plants flower longer and test the cannabinoid profile.

I can honestly say I give freely my seeds and pot.

You claim to be able to help others then want thousands for some seeds. 

Maybe you are the jerk and hypocrite.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2017)

Yessum lastly. 

Send me your address. 

I have been told by Allah to send you some of these " investment " kush new beginning. 

For free yessum. 

Indeed Allah tests the hearts as he does mine. 

However do not share with anyone that doesn't show true humility yessum. 

It's all I ask. 

You and old mom can contact me through private message. 

I know you said, don't let them run you off this time yessum but Geez Louis I have too much to have to deal with this. 

Is it truly not great what a little humility and kindness will get you! 

Post your grow on them yessum for you will be very proud as old mom to show the world what you got from rev the asshole here. 

One love


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> rev the (shit breathing) asshole here.
> 
> One love


----------



## calliandra (Jul 25, 2017)

Well that's all-round disappointing. 
I would have liked to have watched the grow to the end, there are some interesting concepts in there.
Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 26, 2017)

go rest a bit
Do your grow
Your flowering plants look awesome 

I will do my best
But let me tell you sir
If I get the octane I want from
These beans
Regardless of there being no
Price on these
I will definitely happily send a generous 
Donation 
Several k for the best seed in the world
Is in my mind still a gift 
Everyone is welcome to their own opinion 

If this bean behaves like your description 
It is priceless 
I will document my grow
Thank you rev


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2017)

By all means rev. Finish your grow.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 26, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i was able to know what life/death was and accept it without remorse..i was so part of the cycle..
> 
> i was shown it..i was able to embrace it without fear
> 
> ...


@Rev.thenatural 


OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> when i saw the stature of the plant of yours it was so good to not see whispy/skinny/delicate...
> 
> ....morroco/afghan/acapulco ..
> 
> what beauty be inside there


*Go back to your seats fellas.*


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 26, 2017)

shoreline ag

fat ,squat...not a skinny sativa at all..like many Mexes..but...much of the stature comes from the led panels i am using


----------



## Tomba (Jul 26, 2017)

those look quite interesting


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> shoreline ag
> 
> fat ,squat...not a skinny sativa at all..like many Mexes..but...much of the stature comes from the led panels i am usingView attachment 3984712


I have Mexican genetics like that. Fat leaf sativas. The seeds came from different brick weed. I only saved the ones from fire weed. 

I get fruity ones. Like mango or pineapple. I also get some that smell of chocolate, coffe and spice.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 26, 2017)

awesome
and i sure agree

i am growing a tomhill mex selection from someone who worked for him one summer
supposed to have been saved from best stuff..
as with everything in the future
we will see


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 26, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> awesoe
> 
> furure



You are most qualified to evaluate and evangelize the discharge of @Rev.thenatural


----------



## yesum (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh damn. Well take a break Rev. Come back as you feel it to be right. 

Glad the British brain or abortion, could join us here.^^ Otherwise known as Trump's dump. A witless, babbling, incoherent, vomit scented diaper filled abomination. 

Old mom it is on you now. Give it hell. Hope this strain sends you back to the magic of yesteryear. I got back to those old days with the Michoacan, so it is possible.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 27, 2017)

"A witless, babbling, incoherent, vomit scented diaper filled abomination."

>>aw come on..he was very witty taking my typo's and inserting my hero homer simpson..

one thing i am for is free speech..and you either gave it or you don't

i thought it was cool and had a good laugh ...


revs grow here on those ag plants looks awesome and the finished cola's could look great..

yessir yessum!

i r awn th' job..

and will make sure to harvest a cola early so describe the noids


----------



## yesum (Jul 28, 2017)

These are the Guerrero x Michoacan. The one in the middle seems more Michoacan leaning. The little ones on the right were too small to spare leaves to smoke so no idea. They got started a couple weeks after the ones to the left. These are almost 6 weeks into flower. I have the light set a bit over 9 hours on. I think they can be ready at 9 weeks or 10 for sure.

They are all seeded but the one to the left got too many hehe. I think the Michoacan is kind of like a hybrid. Some body and stone. Not heavy though. Great euphoria, good for chilling. The Guerrero being more cerebral and up, might make you want to do something active. Zero anxiety with either. 

I had this same taste and stone in '75 and again in '85, as with this current Michoacan pheno. Never knew it was an elite. Back then I asked if they had any pot and if the answer was yes, then I bought it. I knew it was good but no one else ever said how awesome it was. They did not even mention it was Mexican much less what area in Mexico it came from.

Connects and money were scarce and pot was a luxury. I was grateful to get anything decent.

Colombian, Hawaiian and then later 'red hair' and skunk and the other domestics were all anyone got excited about. Some of them were nice but really a letdown from the hype I had been getting about them. The only reason I have Colombian seeds now, is that I did not smoke the earlier Colombian Gold '72 or Punto Rojo or Mangobiche. So will give them a try in time.

This smoke is as good as anything I ever had. Jarilla and my Acapulco Gold as well. Mexican genetics just seem to work for me.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 28, 2017)

Awesome update
Yay Mexican
9 hrs on good move


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 30, 2017)

New rev ag



Th select mex


----------



## Tomba (Jul 30, 2017)

please if you can @OLD MOTHER SATIVA
convince @Rev.thenatural 
to come back 
thank you


----------



## yesum (Jul 31, 2017)

I am sure he will be along in good time Tomba.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 3, 2017)

got the yellowing turned around

fat  huh?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 5, 2017)

shoreline ag's coming around.

i picked the yellow leave off after this photo..they are starting to branch..sorry for making them a bit ugly..they will not be soon

also select mex in flower..finally have my nute mix right..
damn that was sad


----------



## GrnMonStr (Aug 7, 2017)

I like that light! Here is a laugh for you and my lights......lets see a hacked 70 watt HPS garage light, a supplemental CLF for a bud on the edge, and a mix of old school 70's era lighting (T12's)


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You claim to want to help people then ask thousands for some seeds.
> 
> You don't give a shit about people.
> 
> ...


I'll take some.... you got some fire???


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Aug 7, 2017)

Darn just read this whole thread and the trolls had to ruin it before rev showed the red and gold trich's.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 7, 2017)

QtrNdaPuss said:


> Darn just read this whole thread and the trolls had to ruin it before rev showed the red and gold trich's.


Yea. The trolls ruined it. 

I admit I wanted to see the red and gold but the rev did it to himself.

He claims to help people and have the cure to damn near everything but wants to charge thousands for some seeds.


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Aug 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. The trolls ruined it.
> 
> I admit I wanted to see the red and gold but the rev did it to himself.
> 
> He claims to help people and have the cure to damn near everything but wants to charge thousands for some seeds.


magic beans aint cheap!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 7, 2017)

QtrNdaPuss said:


> magic beans aint cheap!


 Nothing magic about them.


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Aug 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nothing magic about them.


I don't know the reggae song had me convinced. and he was real adamant about how we are all asleep and he really just wanted to spread his sacred knowledge and save humanity.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 7, 2017)

QtrNdaPuss said:


> I don't know the reggae song had me convinced. and he was real adamant about how we are all asleep and he really just wanted to spread his sacred knowledge and save humanity.


Sure. He wants to save humanity. Just got to have a few g's for some seeds.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 8, 2017)

well this photo will not save humanity...though they have a fair bit of roots

i think it was a nute thing..i gotta dial em in

hopefully this transplant will leave the yellows behind 



will keep yuz posted


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nothing magic about them.


i am hoping there is.

QrtrNDApuss

"I don't know the reggae song had me convinced."

i hope it was mine you are talking about----------> before kush was cool and most people here were born..

http://youtu.be/A85Su5tlLh8

i am older now


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2017)

I learned from people like the rev back in the '70s.

Canna likes to have room for its roots. You may need a larger pot already Mother.

I have been working with African sativa strains for vigor and magic.

Here is a backyard IBL that has been BXed X4:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2017)

It is from a cross between Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold and TGA Jilly Bean that I have been BXing for several generations.

I grew it for seeds and so I let it go a long time:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold seeds:






TGA Jilly Bean seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2017)

Ace Purple Haze cross and old Maui Wowie cross (in trash can) and a small mystery sativa:




Mystery pipes:




Mystery peach:




Mystery planter:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Tomba (Aug 8, 2017)

@Mohican 
did the orange terps carry over from the male jilly?
that bud looks fantasic


----------



## Tomba (Aug 8, 2017)

@OLD MOTHER SATIVA 
that looks like a ph issue
so now that you have transplanted them, just water only until they look normal again should work nicely


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 9, 2017)

Too low hydro ph in promix 
Good call


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

The crosses are all over the place. A couple of the test growers did get the orange phenos.

It is hard to find many growers interested in growing sativa.

One of my female Jilly Beans was an amazing orange cream from seed but the clone ended up with strong vap o rub menthol terps.

The Malawi I grew from Holy Smoke made my lips and lungs numb.


----------



## GrnMonStr (Aug 9, 2017)

Wish I had sun like that I love those Sativas!

Interesting, I had some early cut test buds off those plants I posted and my brain had a tingling type of feeling for a while and seemed fairly strong the high seemed complex and lasted long too, so I got my hopes up I may have a decent one. Been clipping buds off each plant every 5 days now soon they will be budding for 80 days. Both plants have seeds so I will be keeping some records. The two main buds I am going to let die on the vine as suggested my the Rev. He has some interesting knowledge about growing got me thinking a bit more about stuff like I may start eating the stuff. I worked in factories so for my health I got nothing to loose. I will be smoking a little also.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know what give one man the right to devalue another mans property or labor.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

The Ace Purple Haze made my feet buzz!


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 10, 2017)

yesum said:


> Rev. is free form, give him room to move and groove baby! I think Rev. is just saying there is a transfer of genetic characteristics in some unknown way, you just go with it and worry about the technical details later.
> 
> This is not the first time I have heard of this phenomena of cannabis grown next to tea plants, having a tea like taste to the smoke. Kerala for that one. Others out there too. I have no opinion but do not discount stuff because it does not fit into some book.


I would like to throw my 2cents in...
I know it seems impossible... but this same thing seems to happen (or at least be ABLE to happen) with lavender. Idk if it has something to do with feed, or their roots being in the same dirt... but lavender seems able to influence the smell/taste of outdoor bud grown with/next/around it. Not claiming to know the science as to why... but it does SEEM to happen... I say "seem", because Im allowing for the possibility of a psychosomatic, "expectation" driven response... but I doubt it.


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 10, 2017)

mackdx said:


> Rev
> 
> I can certainly appreciate your passion, but you need to explain to me in scientific terms how disparate species of plants can cross pollinate.
> 
> ...


I think anyone with any real experience growing high quality (as you can get, anyway ) outdoor bud can tell you that the complexity of an outdoor environment - &the cannabis plant's relationship to it- can allow for a surprising variation in suble (even not-so-subtle) shifts in terp& trich & flavanoid production, which in turn, directly affect taste/smell - even effect. One of the great things about growing weed, is the marrying of "on paper" knowledge, with practical, experience driven knowledge. They dont always match up... but what I see in front of my face will always prevail against paper, "what SHOULD be possible" type knowledge


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 10, 2017)

Mohican said:


> It is from a cross between Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold and TGA Jilly Bean that I have been BXing for several generations.
> 
> I grew it for seeds and so I let it go a long time:
> 
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 10, 2017)

@Rev.thenatural Come back Rev. By now you know how powerful of a tool willful ignorance is. Not something you can control, akin to the bull in the china shop IMO. Nothing you can do but put a bullet in the head.
You have an eager audience here, just ignore the swine.

@mackdx Understand the concept of the Tower of Babel if you will. Then understand that all religion comes from one source. Culture is Language. Language is Nationality. There are no atheist nationalities, they do not exist. So who worships who means nothing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 10, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> @Rev.thenatural Come back Rev. By now you know how powerful of a tool willful ignorance is. Not something you can control, akin to the bull in the china shop IMO. Nothing you can do but put a bullet in the head.
> You have an eager audience here, just ignore the swine.
> 
> @mackdx Understand the concept of the Tower of Babel if you will. Then understand that all religion comes from one source. Culture is Language. Language is Nationality. There are no atheist nationalities, they do not exist. So who worships who means nothing in the grand scheme of things.


U lost me halfway through... your logic doesnt follow


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 10, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> U lost me halfway through... your logic doesnt follow


Of course I lost you...Willful Ignorance...


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 10, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> Of course I lost you...Willful Ignorance...


Hahaha not quite my friend... just willful intelligence


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 10, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Hahaha not quite my friend... just willful intelligence


Your exact words was that there is NO DIFFERENCE who/what you worship. Really? HAHAHAHAAA!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2017)

I had a giant Malawi Gold plant and the buds on one side smelled different than the buds on the other side.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 11, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Your exact words was that there is NO DIFFERENCE who/what you worship. Really? HAHAHAHAAA!!!


Once again, willful ignorance. You choose to forgo intelligence for a strawman argument.


----------



## bluntwrapp (Aug 12, 2017)

WAS enjoying this thread so here goes.....
assholes like @Heil Tweetler need to get a grip! If they really believed that the rev was full of shit they wouldn't even pay any attention to what he says.....obviously just feel threatened by new information that doesn't match their belief system and built an ego around being smart by the digestion of other peoples bullshit and justify their stupidity by spouting the same garbage they've been spoon fed........ I've personally practiced what Rev has to offer along with @RM3 's knowledge and have learned more from these two than any other book i've read on the subject and what more it is given for free!!! I've still got a shit load to learn but enjoying the journey...there is definitely a deep connection to these plants as i'm sure no one who is a member of this site can disagree, who hasn't spent hours in their grow space just chillin/watching/learning....enlightened by the bud  ....and all the rev is saying is let the bud do its thing....give it the light spectrum it would get in the parts of the world it grows best or was first adapted, get the fuck out the way and WATCH,.....fuck your snake oils, magic potions, 10,000kw bulbs, synthetic fertilisers, DWC, hydro, aero yadada...... I don't even see any possible argument here for people....its well documented now and from quite a few people on this site that being left to ripen increases all these other cannabinoids which have varying effect on mind and body besides just the stimulating effect of crystal clear thc. It's well known that amber trichs have a more relaxing effect. So why is it so hard to accept that being left longer under the right conditions will increase the therapeutic effects???? What will happen if allowed by the pushing down of the information the rev is sharing is that these corrupt pharmaceutical industries will isolate these different cannabinoids taking away the synergistic effects of many being present in its natural state by this miraculous plant/tree and sell them to you and your family when your suffering and in pain so they can make billions of yours and your families hard earned cash!!!!! The only time they will do this is when they've found a way to relieve the symptoms without curing....that is their self serving modus operandi ad finitum!!!


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 12, 2017)

Sw


bluntwrapp said:


> WAS enjoying this thread so here goes.....
> assholes like @Heil Tweetler need to get a grip! If they really believed that the rev was full of shit they wouldn't even pay any attention to what he says.....obviously just feel threatened by new information that doesn't match their belief system and built an ego around being smart by the digestion of other peoples bullshit and justify their stupidity by spouting the same garbage they've been spoon fed........ I've personally practiced what Rev has to offer along with @RM3 's knowledge and have learned more from these two than any other book i've read on the subject and what more it is given for free!!! I've still got a shit load to learn but enjoying the journey...there is definitely a deep connection to these plants as i'm sure no one who is a member of this site can disagree, who hasn't spent hours in their grow space just chillin/watching/learning....enlightened by the bud  ....and all the rev is saying is let the bud do its thing....give it the light spectrum it would get in the parts of the world it grows best or was first adapted, get the fuck out the way and WATCH,.....fuck your snake oils, magic potions, 10,000kw bulbs, synthetic fertilisers, DWC, hydro, aero yadada...... I don't even see any possible argument here for people....its well documented now and from quite a few people on this site that being left to ripen increases all these other cannabinoids which have varying effect on mind and body besides just the stimulating effect of crystal clear thc. It's well known that amber trichs have a more relaxing effect. So why is it so hard to accept that being left longer under the right conditions will increase the therapeutic effects???? What will happen if allowed by the pushing down of the information the rev is sharing is that these corrupt pharmaceutical industries will isolate these different cannabinoids taking away the synergistic effects of many being present in its natural state by this miraculous plant/tree and sell them to you and your family when your suffering and in pain so they can make billions of yours and your families hard earned cash!!!!! The only time they will do this is when they've found a way to relieve the symptoms without curing....that is their self serving modus operandi ad finitum!!!


Definitely with you most of the way  But I cant quite agree with the "F synthetic ferts, F dwc,etc" comment. MJ is an adaptable plant - and thankfully so. Many, many dif growing methods can be used to obtain success in growing this wonderful medicine. For some people - low income, apt with no yard, no space - dwc helps them reach their goals of producing their own medicine. I LOVE organic weed... but Im not a snob about it, as that is off-putting, and de-values another's style of growing. I have had&seen success with chemical ferts, used correctly & with proper flushing... I challenge ANYONE to distinguish between properly grown/flushed/cured hydro & orgo - when its in the bag OR the bowl. I know a guy who has his chem nutes so dialed in, he doesnt even flush & STILL the ash is soft, white/whitish gray, tastes great, no sparking , popping bs when u light it.
I guess I would just urge respect for other growing styles. The "best" way to grow, is "successfully"- not orgo or hydro (im partial to aero, myself .


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2017)

I will turn to some additives here and there to help with any deficiencies. Epsom, AN Micro, ProTekt, and Mad Farmer MOAB PK.

Still my main goodies are fish, seaweed, and compost.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 12, 2017)

bluntwrapp said:


> WAS enjoying this thread so here goes.....
> assholes like @Heil Tweetler need to get a grip! If they really believed that the rev was full of shit they wouldn't even pay any attention to what he says.....obviously just feel threatened by new information that doesn't match their belief system and built an ego around being smart by the digestion of other peoples bullshit and justify their stupidity by spouting the same garbage they've been spoon fed........ I've personally practiced what Rev has to offer along with @RM3 's knowledge and have learned more from these two than any other book i've read on the subject and what more it is given for free!!! I've still got a shit load to learn but enjoying the journey...there is definitely a deep connection to these plants as i'm sure no one who is a member of this site can disagree, who hasn't spent hours in their grow space just chillin/watching/learning....enlightened by the bud  ....and all the rev is saying is let the bud do its thing....give it the light spectrum it would get in the parts of the world it grows best or was first adapted, get the fuck out the way and WATCH,.....fuck your snake oils, magic potions, 10,000kw bulbs, synthetic fertilisers, DWC, hydro, aero yadada...... I don't even see any possible argument here for people....its well documented now and from quite a few people on this site that being left to ripen increases all these other cannabinoids which have varying effect on mind and body besides just the stimulating effect of crystal clear thc. It's well known that amber trichs have a more relaxing effect. So why is it so hard to accept that being left longer under the right conditions will increase the therapeutic effects???? What will happen if allowed by the pushing down of the information the rev is sharing is that these corrupt pharmaceutical industries will isolate these different cannabinoids taking away the synergistic effects of many being present in its natural state by this miraculous plant/tree and sell them to you and your family when your suffering and in pain so they can make billions of yours and your families hard earned cash!!!!! The only time they will do this is when they've found a way to relieve the symptoms without curing....that is their self serving modus operandi ad finitum!!!


Holy witless meltdown.

Jackass, no one but the halfwits who are followers of a delusional clown would read that idiotic discharge. Simpleton


----------



## GrnMonStr (Aug 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I will turn to some additives here and there to help with any deficiencies. Epsom, AN Micro, ProTekt, and Mad Farmer MOAB PK.
> 
> Still my main goodies are fish, seaweed, and compost.


Was thinking the same thing, soon I will be washing out salt from some seaweed and placing in the compost for next season. With a few other items also, this year I added 1,000 red wigglers to it. Gearing up for a better future soil, but the garden for veggies also gets depleted so got to keep making the food!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2017)

I love feeding the worms all of the food scraps I was previously tossing in the garbage. Free compost! I have some dehydrated apples I got at the farmers market. They got stale so I am re hydrating them and going to give them to the worms.

My mystery peach plant is showing red veins so I gave her a dose of Epsom and took some pictures as a baseline. We will see whether it is strain-related or it is mag deficiency. I will post the pictures after I get over my heat stroke!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## E-rock8420 (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting that. I miss @Greengenes707


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I had a giant Malawi Gold plant and the buds on one side smelled different than the buds on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More light on one side i bet


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes, or the roots had different nutes, or the side closer to the pool heater liked the CO2...

So many variables!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 24, 2017)

six shoreine ag seedlings..growing ok...took[tiny] cuts off em all today..

when theytake i will put the moms in flower..

its a stout plant for a sativa like the mex i am growing ..also..

"liquid kid "ag is tall and skinny and starting flower..


----------



## E-rock8420 (Aug 25, 2017)

Here's the update on the ff grow. Just keeps getting better.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2017)

One of my big sativa plants turned out to be male. I culled him from the garden and used the frozen Maui Wowie pollen on these young ladies.












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## E-rock8420 (Aug 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> One of my big sativa plants turned out to be male. I culled him from the garden and used the frozen Maui Wowie pollen on these young ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely gorgeous plants. I bet they smell amazing. I wish I could grow a few outside without giving up my freedom. I'm stuck in a weed Nazi state between fl and ms. One day though.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2017)

Momentum is definitely heading the right way. Soon it will be nationally recreational.


----------



## GrnMonStr (Aug 25, 2017)

The states are falling like dominoes all afraid of loosing cash to the neighboring states. 

Here is my first legal outdoor grow, not as sexy as the girls above but still enjoying watching these grow. So far these are developing the buds nice for my area so I can't complain.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2017)

Beautiful! What strain?


----------



## GrnMonStr (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks, and I wish I new for sure but at one time I suspected it was Northern Lights strain but not positive, this is from seeds grew out back from a 2012 grow.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2017)

What does it smell like?


----------



## GrnMonStr (Aug 26, 2017)

I would say like a pungent lemon aroma, its not too strong of a smell sometimes I can smell it from 5 feet away but other times I don't smell it as much. If I go up close and gently press one I get the pungent lemon smell or _citrus_-pine type of odor.


----------



## yesum (Aug 26, 2017)

This is one of two Ethiopian Highland plants. The other one had a yucky buzz but this one is super positive. Love it. May try the other one again just to be sure. ACE is the breeder.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2017)

Reminds me of the Malawi






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yesum (Aug 27, 2017)

I think the Malawi is a more potent and crazy effect than the Ethiopian or from what I have read on it. I think the Malawi is disorienting and racy with a heavy finish?

The Ethiopian is quite gentle and even with a smooth comedown.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2017)

Malawi is strong for the first 20-30 minutes. Then it is a blast for the next three to four hours. The Frenchy pressed hash process reduces the initial heaviness. Rosin pressing might be a solution as well.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 3, 2017)

re GG's video..good job..maybe go to10hrs on..
.it almost seems he expects it to turn into a compact saleable indica..
it will not..and it will not make the dough either
sativas are about ta kind of high..,,if you are fortunate .. 
mood altering thought provoking happiness characteristics
they are also more of a crapshoot in the potency department
i am given samples the most beautiful terpy[lol] resinous dense stony buds..ALL the time..
none of them ever do it for me..most times i would rather sift tthrough unfinished not [even]the top of of the line sativas i order to get the high/characteristics i am looking for
that said:
get the right sativa and even with way less thc %..
and it may make you forget about the latest 'terpy'
compact ..quicker finish indica/hybrid..
and know what i am talking about

update
shoreline ag cuts have rooted..will flower out the moms/dads

will see if this ag is the holy grail..

the other fifted mex plant i just grew is my 100% go to weed now
not the longest legs..but it was tested way early
but it is dang potent and gives me the energy/creativity/and happiness the
other boutique high end mainstream doesn't

as well it tastes awesome .unidentifiable ...but not not some fruity terp i can identify..
but icouldcare less about taste..if the right high isn't there


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Malawi is strong for the first 20-30 minutes. Then it is a blast for the next three to four hours. The Frenchy pressed hash process reduces the initial heaviness. Rosin pressing might be a solution as well.


thats how i found malawi..

a dizzying ascent that made me wanna lie down while my head buzzed
then get up and play guitar for three hrs non stop
i call malawi dark/earthy/electric

but done well the first 20min is bewildering


----------



## yesum (Sep 4, 2017)

This is Panama Red from 70's genetics. Taste is perfume or floral and sweet. High is visually psychedelic and fun. Sativa effect with no burnout. I am sure the Rev would like this.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2017)

yesum said:


> View attachment 4004995
> 
> This is Panama Red from 70's genetics. Taste is perfume or floral and sweet. High is visually psychedelic and fun. Sativa effect with no burnout. I am sure the Rev would like this.


I have some mid 70s Acupolco Gold from my dad when he passed away. I got a bunch of stuff. Old old genetics. He started growing in the early 60s. I have an entire wine chiller kept at 44° and has been for the last 5 years. Clear full of seeds. From him.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2017)

And @Mohican I still need to email you back. About the sativas. My ol lady finally picked one. I didn't forget you


----------



## yesum (Sep 4, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I have some mid 70s Acupolco Gold from my dad when he passed away. I got a bunch of stuff. Old old genetics. He started growing in the early 60s. I have an entire wine chiller kept at 44° and has been for the last 5 years. Clear full of seeds. From him.



Sorry about your Dad but you have some great fortune with the seeds. If you need advice on germing them I have some experience. Wear nitrile gloves, using a alcohol wiped sharp blade trim off the pointed end of the seed shell and the edges all around where they meet. Not hitting the white stuff inside of course. Distilled water with a pinch of earthworm castings to sit a day and use the water to wet paper towel to put the seeds into. Baggie them with a seal mostly shut and keep them at 80 degrees F if possible. If they do not sprout, then change the seeds into fresh water and paper towels, baggie. They will mold if you just let them sit there too long.

I would be willing to do 'preservation' work on them and many others on the forum too I am sure. They do not make them like the old days. Prettier and more thc today, but not the finer effects I look for.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2017)

I have some old seeds I need to give that a try:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GrnMonStr (Sep 6, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> thats how i found malawi..
> 
> a dizzying ascent that made me wanna lie down while my head buzzed
> then get up and play guitar for three hrs non stop
> ...


What kind of guitar do you have? About 28 years ago I walked into a guitar store that had two used Gibson Les Paul's hanging up both for $400 each, I still have it.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 7, 2017)

les paul = way to go!

50th anniversary strat ..and 20 watt pre fender amp i have had for 50 yrs

shoreline seed moms soon to be 12/12 ..i see a couple pistils..a couple that look male..

tiny clones i think are transplanted ok ..[take dome off]


----------



## GrnMonStr (Sep 7, 2017)

Ah a nice old Tube amp, sweat; I would guess 6V6 power tubes?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2017)

I have an old Tele and a 1967 Showman. It zaps me every once in a while. I have my Grandpa's collection of brand new RCA tubes still in the original boxes.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2017)

Here are some of the outdoor sativa girls:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GrnMonStr (Sep 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have an old Tele and a 1967 Showman. It zaps me every once in a while. I have my Grandpa's collection of brand new RCA tubes still in the original boxes.


That's worth something, especially if they are the ones used it audio or guitar amps! I build a few guitar amps and a few mono block audio amps in the past. I really love that tone, but there is something magical about it all. 

Plants looking good! Where I am the damp weather is bringing on some mold issues I been defoliating and harvesting some of the crowded buds early, been checking every day cutting off buds with mold trying to keep it in check, I think I caught it early enough but I may have to harvest earlier than I wanted.


----------



## GrnMonStr (Sep 10, 2017)

Back to one of Rev's suggestion was to let the "Tree" turn gold. So its taking my plant a long time, since 12/12 its been 113 days, (3 months, 21 days).

Then on my outdoor plants I had to thin the buds out due to early mold found, I been checking this daily.

These are the ones that the wood chuck topped so the buds are half the size they should be.

And these are the source plants to that bud that drying out pic above.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2017)

Most of mine mold before they turn gold. This is the longest I ever got one to go:









I prefer picking sativa strains when they are still fairly green. You can dry them in the sun to get the goldness.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 11, 2017)

here are clones of them..and original moms
moms are now tranplanted in to topfeed [email protected]/12..one  plant looks slightly different than the others


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 11, 2017)

now moms moved to the hydro room..oh yeh two days they love it..

some small " other" mexes to the left..both will grow chunky colas..this shoreline is my hope for the holy grail


----------



## yesum (Sep 12, 2017)

Michoacan on the left and Colombian Gold '72 on the right. Snowhigh and USC breeders. These are my keepers and I plan to try to reveg both. They have great highs and good bud density for heirloom sativas anyways. Leave 3 or 4 branches on bottom and maybe the buds too.

The Colombian Gold is very spiritual, I am sure the Rev would love it. These are at 12 weeks and I will allow them another 2 weeks. They both smoke great right now though.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 13, 2017)

5000k led panels on the way..have some sample heat sinks as of today

have been told the shoreline takes 24 wks to finish..gaaaah..

3 plants are female 3 are male..females are a lot shorter

gonna follow revthenaturals advice and give em big blue for a long long time..but

testing all the way through the 24 weeks


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2017)

Proto:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 19, 2017)

Good day Mohican
I have always admired your grows and your selection, which has inspired me to join here especially your Mulanje which is one of my favorite strains to work with. I have been selectively line breeding for compactness as well as bud density. The potency and quality of the high never seems to be an issue with this strain. Attached is my F3 of selection and where I am so far with her.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2017)

She is gorgeous! Do you have any baby and teen pictures of her?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 22, 2017)

re shoreline ag..will get some photo's but itssummer here for the last week so i gotta go fishing

i hacked the three males so far back because they are way way out in front of the females

i may trash em and use the male clones ..just too much potential pollen to worry about with the females not near in gear

the three females are gorgeous but not really flowering much yet

they are giving a serious vibe...stocky, vigorous, special looking

the other ag" liquid kid ag" is gorgeous lanky with puffy pistil clusters..

dang i like mex genetics....these leds are something else too


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds amazing!

Here are a few pics of the sativa girls:

Proto:




Mystery Peach 2 Reveg:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yesum (Sep 23, 2017)

You are living the life Mohican, you in Hawaii? Harvest is in and will have a few Colombian Gold buds as well as Michoacan to show. If I could grow trees outside I could harvest once and smoke for many years. Not complaining though, I feel lucky to grow inside with no worries here in Potville California.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2017)

I am in Orange County. Things are still stacking. I found a few caterpillars in the flowers. Time to spray some BT again.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yesum (Sep 25, 2017)

Colombian Gold '72 on top and below Guerrero x Michoacan. I think it leans to the Michoacan. Either one is some of the finest smoke I have had. This Colombian Gold is better than the one I had in 1979. The Colombians picked it early as it had white small seeds. I think it had been crossed to a indica as well. They screwed it up imo.

I had similar smoke to the Michoacan back in '75 and '86. Not sure if it was identical but the buzz was quite similar if not the same. The Jalisco I have is a similar high too. The Mexicans seem quite related to each other I guess.

This Colombian Gold bud weighs nothing. I can see why they crossed indica or dense genetics into it. They got paid by the weight. The seeds added weight so they let the males stay in the fields.


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 25, 2017)

yesum said:


> View attachment 4016376 View attachment 4016377
> 
> Colombian Gold '72 on top and below Guerrero x Michoacan. I think it leans to the Michoacan. Either one is some of the finest smoke I have had. This Colombian Gold is better than the one I had in 1979. The Colombians picked it early as it had white small seeds. I think it had been crossed to a indica as well. They screwed it up imo.
> 
> ...


 

Nice stash Yesum!
Hello Mo!
This site finally allowed me to make a new post.
pics of veg stage of Mulanje gold two of my first 4 plants at about three weeks, you requested.


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 25, 2017)

This is the same Mulanje plants, About 4 weeks along 11.5 hours/day LED grow


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 25, 2017)

Same Mulanje Gold at 9.5 weeks LED Grow


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2017)

Look at how phat she got!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2017)

How does she smell?


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> How does she smell?


Thank you MO!
Boy that's a tough one She is so different than any other strain maybe a little pine, sweet, earthy barn, maybe a little pineapple. She has a very sophisticated taste sweet, Hashy with a creamy stick to your tounge flavor on the exhale. Everyone who tries her says she is one of the most powerful herbs they have tried. Comes on a bit racy then smooths out to a very high riding cerebral top of your head type of high. My sister said it made her feel like she was on an elevator that reached the top.
Do you still run Mulanje?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you for posting the pictures!

Many of my crosses are descendants of the Mulanje Gold.

The Purple Haze made my feet buzz!

The Malawi was a very numbing strain.


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures!
> 
> Many of my crosses are descendants of the Mulanje Gold.
> 
> ...


Ah you are most welcome!
Do you ever run Mulanje pure any more?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 26, 2017)

three female shoreline ag's in flower..two short one taller.

look like they should makegood size colas

got three females two short and one taller

transpanted the clones of each

..i have a some beans of that muljanje..the colas looks dang good


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Old Mother Sativa, What is Shoreline Acapulco gold?
These are Preservation Dudes A.G. at about 4 weeks. I cannot swear to the purity of the strain, but they did come from a very good source.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 26, 2017)

hi

go back to the beginning of the thread and you will find shoreline

yours look good.. a lot like the panama's

i have liquid kid ag in full flower..tall thin leaf and serious looking

then yours ..medium thin leaves though not thin leaf..yay mexes

and shoreline..wider leaves..next photos will show flowering..which has   started


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 26, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> hi
> 
> go back to the beginning of the thread and you will find shoreline
> 
> ...



LOOKING AWESOME!
Are you running them in three gallons?
They only pure Mexican strain I run, that I know for sure is My Oaxacan line I have been running since 1977.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 26, 2017)

thanks...... proud of you keeping oaxacan going..!!

i have an oax that is thin leaf, tons of resin.lemony, grows like willow tree..but not overly powerful ...

4 gal nursery pots/coarse coco..at this time


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2017)

The African sativa strains start out with fat leaves and progress towards the skinny ones.

Malawi:





I would love to grow some heirloom Mexican highland strains! I met a farmer here who has family in the Oaxaca. He is afraid to bring seeds back though.

I do have 8 more of the original Mulanje seeds left. 



I can also BX the Jillanje plants and find some of the parents in the offspring.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 26, 2017)

verry nice

so that wide leaf shot ended up bring those thinner leaf colas?

i got those muljene as freebies..trashed the first germing..no room and glad now i still kept a few...

i wanna keep the shorelines paired with each pheno..hopefully they are what they ] are..revthenatural said leave em 24 weeks..

..so the cannibinoids do their thing..
will try and also harvest a bit at different stages....per hisnidea i am gonna flower them using 5000 k leds totally contary to many

beliefs..but then again most people think all sativas are thin leaf and lanky..light was foo where the shorelines are so no photo

disclaimer [streaks on leafs are from foliar]


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2017)

The other weird thing about sativa strains is that they love a ton of food in veg and then they get very finicky in flower. The best grow I had was grown in compost. The Mulanje stayed nice and green the whole way through without losing many fan leaves and no burnt tips. The only thing I added was one dose of the MOAB PK in preflower.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yesum (Sep 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I would love to grow some heirloom Mexican highland strains! I met a farmer here who has family in the Oaxaca. He is afraid to bring seeds back though.
> 
> I do have 8 more of the original Mulanje seeds left.
> 
> ...



Mail them, just use fake sending address.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2017)

Night moves:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vermontman (Sep 27, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> verry nice
> 
> so that wide leaf shot ended up bring those thinner leaf colas?
> 
> ...


 LEDS Rock for Sativas I find they bloom faster, more compact , and way more trichs!
Not to mention the color expressions for different strains really allows them to pop. I have flowered all of my Mulanje out with them and many others.

Mo you are very lucky to be able to grow outside with such a great climate.
POP those Mulanje beans! One of the best strains I ever ran, it wows people every time.
Great info and Pics all!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2017)

I gave a cola of the Mulanje to Subcool. MzJill loved it 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 28, 2017)

shoreline's in flower

...the led panels i had made are somethin else..these plants are something else too


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 28, 2017)

rev has advised me to take them 24 + weeks....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2017)

MDP Resin Sparkle. Click on the picture and then when the Photobucket viewer opens, click on the magnifying glass icon.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vermontman (Oct 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I gave a cola of the Mulanje to Subcool. MzJill loved it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool!
Did you keep some pure seeds of her?


----------



## Vermontman (Oct 1, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> View attachment 4018475 View attachment 4018476 shoreline's in flower
> 
> ...the led panels i had made are somethin else..these plants are something else too


Going by the thickness of the stem and early flower stacking. She should gain some serious weight. How many hours of light are you running them under?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2017)

I crossed her with TGA Jillybean. I do have some of those Jillanje seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2017)

Vermontman said:


> Same Mulanje Gold at 9.5 weeks LED Grow
> View attachment 4016603 View attachment 4016604 View attachment 4016605 View attachment 4016606 View attachment 4016607


These look ABSOLUTELY stunning.... I mean everything you guys have posted in here @Mohican and @OLD MOTHER SATIVA all look ABSOLUTELY amazing. But for some reason @Vermontman those phat colas just look absolutely gorgeous. Great work man.


----------



## Vermontman (Oct 2, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> These look ABSOLUTELY stunning.... I mean everything you guys have posted in here @Mohican and @OLD MOTHER SATIVA all look ABSOLUTELY amazing. But for some reason @Vermontman those phat colas just look absolutely gorgeous. Great work man.



Hey man!
Thank you for the kind words.
This was preservation dudes Acapulco Gold. Can anyone confirm or spoof what this is? She finished in ten weeks under 350 actual watts of LED. To me she looks like Barneys farm repro?
   View attachment 4020474


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2017)

Vermontman said:


> View attachment 4020475
> 
> 
> Hey man!
> ...



The finished product looks like barneys farm red cherry berry


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Oct 3, 2017)

shoreline ag clones just transplanted..three phenos


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Oct 3, 2017)

the liquid kid Ag smells exactly like a fresh carrot,,,the fattest "bud"s are the furthest away..


----------



## Vermontman (Oct 3, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> shoreline ag clones just transplanted..three phenosView attachment 4020927


OMS Great garden!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2017)

I got a tester of TGA Huckleberry Kush (Raspberry Kush x Space Queen) from Subcool and it was a weird looking plant that reveged in July and smelled like carrots. When I showed him the buds he said it smelled just like his 3rd dimension strain (Apollo 13 x Jack the Ripper). Very interesting. Later he released the finished product and called it Marion Berry Kush. The flowers from that strain are very fruity! I got carrots.


----------



## wiccan (Oct 5, 2017)

SORRY FOR DOUBLE POST!


----------



## wiccan (Oct 5, 2017)

PURPLE SATELLITE
OAXACAN GOLD PURPLE LINE X NEPALI SATIVA
NEW RELEASE


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2017)

Hard to get the auto-focus to work with the flash. I did my best:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wiccan (Oct 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Hard to get the auto-focus to work with the flash. I did my best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!
Looks pretty awesome to me!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Oct 8, 2017)

first photo sl from orig seed..

it ain't gonna be skinny like like liquid kid ag

the lk ag has taken over one grow pod..skinny and millions of carrot smelling 'buds'..that i camn only hope will get more dense

last one is round two....grown pile in the last week..picked afew ofthe yellowmones..but had too much else to do


will sample the black african..tonight..culled the cred cross clone i was testing..not potent enough but everything else about it was awesome


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2017)

Well I'm not running any pure lines or ibls. But I am running an old early 90s purps that my dad bred back in the day. She's purple coming out of the soil, and pretty much dark purple to ruby red the entire grow. Not all phenos are purple. Out of 17 seeds, I've only had 5 purps The male side is unknown. But I believe it to be an old skunk #1 from the early 90s. She has super serrated leaves.

   

And I'm running some old lambs bread crossed with another purple strain. Star pupil from mass medical. Pheno 1 has huge fat droopy indica leaves and pheno 2 is more sativa leaning.

Pheno 1 Lambs Pupil
  
Lambs Pupil pheno 2
 
Pheno 1 on the Lambs Pupil is throwing some weird 3 finger leaves. Like finger 4 and 5 are grown into the first 3 leaves. If you look at the 3rd pic up you can see them on the end of the leaf. Bumped up. It didn't split and grow another finger.


----------



## wiccan (Oct 9, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Well I'm not running any pure lines or ibls. But I am running an old early 90s purps that my dad bred back in the day. She's purple coming out of the soil, and pretty much dark purple to ruby red the entire grow. Not all phenos are purple. Out of 17 seeds, I've only had 5 purps The male side is unknown. But I believe it to be an old skunk #1 from the early 90s. She has super serrated leaves.
> 
> View attachment 4024037 View attachment 4024038 View attachment 4024039 View attachment 4024040
> View attachment 4024044
> ...


 You actually may have an IBL Your description sounds like it could be the beginings of "THE" purps line. Really would love to see your progress.


----------



## wiccan (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2017)

wiccan said:


> You actually may have an IBL Your description sounds like it could be the beginings of "THE" purps line. Really would love to see your progress.


I have a journal on here for it


----------



## wiccan (Oct 12, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I have a journal on here for it


do you have a link


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2017)

wiccan said:


> do you have a link



https://www.rollitup.org/t/h-idoskywalker-kush-lambs-pupil-my-own-purps-cross.949522/


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 17, 2017)

Didn't know if you guys seen this or not. I don't use this bank and never have. So idk about how they roll. But 100% landrace sativas. In seed form. Suppose to be rarer than rare. I've never heard of them though breeder is French Touch.

Here's the link for it.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/landrace-seeds-from-french-touch.951454/


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Oct 18, 2017)

shoreline #6
4 wks


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 19, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> shoreline #6
> 4 wksView attachment 4028658


How does it smell? It might be a little confusing that the Rev is calling his strain Shoreline because it's not any relation to the real Shoreline. It just feels deceptive to the consumer who might not know the difference.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Oct 20, 2017)

it smells strange and beautiful....

well i have heard of a "shoreline" fromt exas before..years ago..

why was it called shoreline?

the one i heard of on CW was not called shoreline og..unless thats just your handle

this one is shoreline ag as opposed to inland ag..

and i do not want it to be any relation the "real" shoreline..t

his is all sativa and perhaps the last shot at the holy grail

as well, there are no consumers at this point, except for me n rev

and i have not "consumed" any yet


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 20, 2017)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> it smells strange and beautiful....
> 
> well i have heard of a "shoreline" fromt exas before..years ago..
> 
> ...


I kind of like the Rev but he spreads a ton of misinformation. Even his name "the Rev" was another growers name he started calling himself that.
Acapulco is a small town, it's not a state or large region. They may sell Schwag to the tourists in Acapulco but not much if any weed is being grown in that resort town much less inland and shoreline Acapulco, whatever that means.

The best Mexican is the "lime green" from south eastern mexico.
The stuff they grow in the mountains is indica.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 20, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> I kind of like the Rev but he spreads a ton of misinformation. Even his name "the Rev" was another growers name he started calling himself that.
> Acapulco is a small town, it's not a state or large region. They may sell Schwag to the tourists in Acapulco but not much if any weed is being grown in that resort town much less inland and shoreline Acapulco, whatever that means.
> 
> The best Mexican is the "lime green" from south eastern mexico.
> The stuff they grow in the mountains is indica.



Real deal Acupolco Gold wasn't grown in town. It was grown on high ridges and cliff sides. The salt in the air from the ocean and the dirt/sand/clay. And extra salt built up from the ocean dehydrating then raining on land. is what makes gold and gave It, it's special taste. It was never genetics. Look it up if ya don't believe me. Even seeds from a plant there grown elsewhere more than likely won't be gold.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 20, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Real deal Acupolco Gold wasn't grown in town. It was grown on high ridges and cliff sides. The salt in the air from the ocean and the dirt/sand/clay. And extra salt built up from the ocean dehydrating then raining on land. is what makes gold and gave It, it's special taste. It was never genetics. Look it up if ya don't believe me. Even seeds from a plant there grown elsewhere more than likely won't be gold.


I've seen tons of Mexican weed but I never had what they called it Acapulco. The Mexicans usually call it lime green,purple, or red. The red,brown or gold stuff I've had was midgrade compared to the very light green sticky Mexican . I just don't like the red brown stuff and has a lot of pistils ,very hairy and lacks the resin content of the light green stuff that is all calyx with few pistils.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 20, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> I've seen tons of Mexican weed but I never had what they called it Acapulco. The Mexicans usually call it lime green,purple, or red. The red,brown or gold stuff I've had was midgrade compared to the very light green sticky Mexican . I just don't like the red brown stuff and has a lot of pistils ,very hairy and lacks the resin content of the light green stuff that is all calyx with few pistils.



Well I'm also talking late 60s early 70s AG. If it's real. It's definitely not midgrade. Its topshelf. 

But I think we are talking about two different strains. I may have misread somewhere.


----------



## wiccan (Oct 20, 2017)

Nothing second rate about any of this fine herb! Vintage HIGHTIMES pic
4


whytewidow said:


> Well I'm also talking late 60s early 70s AG. If it's real. It's definitely not midgrade. Its topshelf.
> 
> But I think we are talking about two different strains. I may have misread somewhere.


I am with you Whytewidow! there was nothing mid shelf of THE strains of the day I remember them all Quite well.
Bellow 42 years and still running OAXACAN GOLD
Id put her up against any modern day hybrid


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 26, 2017)

wiccan said:


> Nothing second rate about any of this fine herb! Vintage HIGHTIMES pic
> 4View attachment 4029921
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice man. Very nice. They look super dense too.


----------



## wiccan (Oct 26, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Very nice man. Very nice. They look super dense too.


Thank you WW
They were actually a bit more solid in years past but adjusting to spectrum king lights and working out the kinks


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 3, 2018)

your oaxacan sounds awesome wiccan..congrats for running it so long..
i am totally on sativas

update

rev's SL seeds made some very classy unique sativa..almost seems hybrid

but i am thinking its not..

just a very 'different' heirloom strain

as potent as any elite hybrid..smelly as fk

i am commited to doing the 24 weeks under 5000k finish

took a plant at 10 weeks..under 3000k its remarkable...the sl has a strange growth characteristic..never seen a plant like it

i have some at 10 weeks or so now..will hopefully take em way further..

i am hoping they end up looking like unicorn horns

the high is starting to come through and the bodyhigh is not so prominent now.a strajge juxtapostion ..

.its a two toker right now..is it Ag?

...dunno yet ..and prob never will..all i know is way more potent than bodhi's ag and it has real possibilities..


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## wiccan (Feb 5, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> View attachment 4084644


Hey bud!
Appreciate your compliment.
Looking awesome there. Is that Molakai frost?


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 5, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> View attachment 4084644


Well, hello there beautiful... you come here often? Lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 5, 2018)

wiccan said:


> Thank you WW
> They were actually a bit more solid in years past but adjusting to spectrum king lights and working out the kinks


 I hear that alot with SKs... def quality lights, though. I must admit, Im head over heals in love with HLG’s QB288 Quantum Boards... imo, best bang for the buck of any light there is by far. 
Bothers me that Spectrum King, chilLED, Next Light,etc, are all charging $2.50-$3.00 per watt... absolutely ridiculous. If HLG is selling equal/better quality lights for $1.25 watt, why cant they? Greed. Hate it. Go with HLG people! Founder/ceo Robin is such a nice guy! To this day, I STILL cant divulge a HUUUGE favor he did for me, because he’s a nice guy & asked me not to say anything. Anyway...gorgeous OMS! Keep the land races/heirlooms going!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 5, 2018)

revs shoreline jalisco




wiccan said:


> Hey bud!
> Appreciate your compliment.
> Looking awesome there. Is that Molakai frost?


no ..its the revs.."shoreline jalisco"....regardless..it is one unique looking plant

i have molokai frost..its one beautiful plant and acts a lot more normal than this

i am about to germ two different seed lots from rev..he says he can is them visually

i only care about what they are..not if they are correctly area id'd

i have the th mex flowering well and one called zygotes..both from different sources
have not tried zygotes have cloneas of it and its in flower ZYgotes

but early sample of the t h mex is wonderful..more like normal mex and zygotes though a lot different..also fits into my "normal mex " shape/smell taste


----------



## Tomba (Feb 5, 2018)

revs shoreline jalisco
@OLD MOTHER SATIVA 
how does this smell?
thanks


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 6, 2018)

strong mangoish,flowers ,dank smell


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 6, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> I hear that alot with SKs... def quality lights, though. I must admit, Im head over heals in love with HLG’s QB288 Quantum Boards... imo, best bang for the buck of any light there is by far.
> Bothers me that Spectrum King, chilLED, Next Light,etc, are all charging $2.50-$3.00 per watt... absolutely ridiculous. If HLG is selling equal/better quality lights for $1.25 watt, why cant they? Greed. Hate it. Go with HLG people! Founder/ceo Robin is such a nice guy! To this day, I STILL cant divulge a HUUUGE favor he did for me, because he’s a nice guy & asked me not to say anything. Anyway...gorgeous OMS! Keep the land races/heirlooms going!


thanks

id id not like sk ...glad it works for you

as far greed its spectrum king greed all the way..the rest are saints

nextlight has paid for UL

good ir bad chilly has put more dough into their products..

hlg is "un uL" bare bones..gad you are happy

the hlg samsung thing is a good deal ..i have my own custom samsung panels

all the best


----------



## yesum (Feb 6, 2018)

That shoreline Jalisco looks crazy. I am gonna run a couple of Wiccan's Oaxacan x Nepali this coming grow.


----------



## wiccan (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello Yesum!
I feel pretty confident you will love her!
I also appreciate your post!
Thank you bud!
ATTACH=full]4086045[/ATTACH]


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 12, 2018)

revs "Thelma kush" all sprouted..[there is zero kush in it he has agreat sense of humour]

Thelma is SL[says he thinks its jalisco from looking at photos] x western oaxaca

i am keen..we'll se

the other seeds that were hopefully acapulco ..only one sprouted weakly we will see . i think too old..though miracles happen

i am happy enough with Thelma and will update as it happens and i wander through the 
25 week finish of the SL under 5000k leds as wellas 3000k..he says the extra blue is what people are missing
i do not pretend to be an expert so it sounds interesting enough to try....
the SL is one strange elegant smelly plants and i am even more intrigued than before..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> revs "Thelma kush" all sprouted..[there is zero kush in it he has agreat sense of humour]
> 
> Thelma is SL[says he thinks its jalisco from looking at photos] x western oaxaca
> 
> ...


I tell you what old mom....she stinks.

The next ones coming and you will be running around singing like Neil.....cracklin rose your a store bought woman, but you got me singing like a guitar humming!!.. Lol

Your friend, john


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

I can plant trees all day long, I can feed my pirahna from dusk till daawn.....that's right...

I got two year old melon wine and some leaf paste too ...ain't too many things old country can't do.....

I got good ole basil and a toe madder vine and ole country can survive...

Pure 100% Acapulco gold on right and 100% pure puerta vallarta Jalisco shoreline on left.

Just a peek at what ole revs been up to.


One love...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 17, 2018)

good to see yah revthnatural

fine looking piranha's
fine looking aquaponic setup and good colour canna tree

well those SL sure stink..as they go on the 11 wk of 24 week 5000 and 3000 k test bandwagon..

have 10 lil Thelmas up we will see..you calling them Thelma 'kush' is so hilarious..thanks..

great sense of humour

and at last ..one of the the old immature Ag's look to be growing..we will see what it is

hope it's female......

the from elsewhere gifted t h mex is all sativa looking, light floral smell..

manageable and the 9 wk sample hasbit at the top of my go to list...so far

zygotes looking sativas tretchy but looks like cola will fill in..got month's to go..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> good to see yah revthnatural
> 
> fine looking piranha's
> fine looking aquaponic setup and good colour canna tree
> ...


Strum strum ...puff puff...

Now listen old mom....my sativa friend...strum strum....the real deals brother man....must go to the end....

For jahs fruit is sweet indeed....strum....when its ripened ole mom...corr..ectly....puff strum....

For the crystals mon under the red.....in a pure little beauty...won't go to your head....strum.... But oh my friend ..in just a little while....she will black you out.... With a smile....

Take it from rev...puff...who has tolerance too....its been years.... I'll be on my arse to!!!! 

Then the stars...will dance in the sky....the pineal will open and we will cry.... Tears of joy ....no THC can give......a heart of love ...and desire to live....free of guilt. Strum.....and free of pain.....under the treed...we will sleep again....strum strum....tear...puff...

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 17, 2018)

i will see it through..guarantee

what you say sounds possible and there is only ONE way to know..

as they say in bassfishing ..do yer own thing and don't listen to

"dock talk"

which in this case is that
1. 10 weeks is enough .

>wiill see after 20+

2.the mexes look like indica's

.i never thought all sativa mexes were skinny tall

3. and red spectrum is best..

>this 5000.k blue thing along with the 3000k test same tent will show me things..

i'll get back to you on that ..some time in april


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i will see it through..guarantee
> 
> what you say sounds possible and there is only ONE way to know..
> 
> ...


And that's what it's all about.

Not having contempt prior to investigation.

You was willing after 45 years of growing our beloved tree to see for yourself old mom.

She will not disappoint and you will never need a magnifying glass again.

You will watch that pineapple go gold and join the small ranks of those that went from growers to healers for she indeed heals best grown under more blue, more time and natural as possible.

Every stage has a benefit but we don't want benefits, we want healing.

Warm pure cannabinoid that runs diseases out of the body and cures mental illnesses as well.

Thc and any misunderstanding will be soon understood every time someone is willing to do what you have done my friend.

They will see for themselves, wether god spoke to john or not...country boy did not lie.

All negatives the tree has that the 40% do not like will be gone and they will stand and say...we understand it now, set it free.

All things take time and especially when you are presenting info " for free" that most do not know.

Old mom...he will know soon and tell the rest and heal those he loves.... Completely.

On the genetics.

I will say this only and I mean no disrespect.

I know what I have and I know what these trees do in the wild like I know how to proper ripen to heal people.

Because so much has been confused I stand against much, but that's OK.

In the end, I will tell you what I show and what it is as I have done already.

However few will digest or believe.

In the end, what matters is this...if I give you a seed or sell you a seed or barter you a seed or you find one in my bud..you will be pleased.

Are you happy, was it a joy to grow and smoke? ..if so that is the end of it.

As I have mentioned, all...all the trees will heal if grown out right.

Indica's even faster.

Need cancer oil, no you do not need to wait forever on a sativa.

However if you suffer from mental disorders as so many do from trauma and other horrible things, the old pure landrace from south mexico cannot be beat.

It can take a miserable person and make them happy and turn an asshole into a saint.

However they need the blue and time to produce the cannabinoids that really achieve the true healing and bliss.

One love


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2018)

Glad you'e back @Rev.thenatural everything is lookn good on your end. I'd love to get my hands on some those genetics. They look legit. Keep up the good work. And don' worry about the trolls on here. They are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

Aquaponic Acapulco red and Zacatecas. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

Beautiful habiscus.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

Beefsteak mater...tried to take over everything.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

For those that love the hybrids this is a little jewel.

What created this was accident.

Girl scout cookie mom got hit with pollen from a master kush and Durban poison mom.

No not done by me but lucked up on one seed.

Its a good one, told old mom same thing.

Will dust this with blue agave pollen to keep it small and potent and take away the little bit of body in it and replace it with creative aphrodisiac from the agave.

Many would consider this a heck of a fine just the way it is, but we can take it up a notch with the Jalisco blue agave and keep the short and cute stature as the agave cannabis is a small and finicky tree.

Just topped her again so she can fill out more.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

Pure Acapulco gold.

As many species of bamboo and microclimate in south mexico is how many different bamboo pollinated cannabis there was before much spraying killed many.

This one is what would be found around Acapulco close to shore and less red in them from a more sandy loam soil.

The reds more inland and in more red clay and have more red.

Go further inland to gruerro and you have areas of intense red clay and those bleed red even through veg leaves.

Each area also different species of bamboo to give other slight difference in leaf and bud structures.

However none are thin fingered and whispy buds and never have been.

Bamboo pollinated cannabis is most potent simply because of the crystals it throws out.

Take the bamboo pollinated shoreline Jalisco puerta vallarta that old mom showed that we both now have successful pollinated in captivity for probably the very first time.

It is pollinated with more northern bamboo in a small area there and indeed buds can be blue.

I have seen and grown and documented if even for myself at least six different bamboo types.

Including Panamanian wich is pictured in second picture... Real Panamanian bamboo and also red like the Acapulco reds but not as red as the bamboo gruerro.

All beautiful but none as beautiful as the puerta vallarta.

Take it or leave it brothers and sisters but your getting true leaf charts now.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

However remember, more than just bamboo in those areas for the originals to pollinate with.

Gruerro has many variety and surrounding areas.

Oaxaca has some of the best because of its various microclimate.

Something else I've said to the willing.

All pure Mexican indica tropic of cancer and west Oaxaca " most rare to get" is not stoney.

There was probably captive projects done with some over the years and they thought them sativa but they are 100% pure real deal cactus pollinated Mexican Indies.

Most projects done was with stoney northern Mexican " the ones that go purple" and Afghanistan and Morocco.

All to try and shorten the tree and ripen time.

Unless the dutch and Spain had bunches of buddies in the south, very few southern Mexican would they have used and really missed out.

All have a place, but the south indica's of mexico are all creative and aphrodisiac and hard to beat if you want to not be stoned.

When you really know what they are, you know more how to breed them.

For instance, a Acapulco to a Afghanistan or northern Mexican will flat kill the pineal effects of the bamboo pulco.

However breed a bamboo to a southern indica and now we are talking! 

You just added horney and creative to mind expansion.

A map, a little study with someone that understands geography and true history and the picture on all of this becomes clear.

It started with the first one... The seeds was carried all over " pangea" oops and then with other counterparts they pollinated with became individual and unique.

So much in the wild lost and so many elders dead that could recognize them back home...glad I was taught.

In the end, each region had different issues the peoples needed addressed back in the old days when it was free.

Each region produced trees that helped with those issues.

Only so many pures will be saved, but it starts with all those back home especially still buying swag to keep the beans for the few that can recognize them and maybe help preserve them one day.

There is a balance in the chemicals that man messes up and that includes me if I goof with too many crosses and I try not to unless very impressive.

In the end we can only try.

Old mom proved himself.

I sent the man seeds of something very rare and he made many and got it done.

Trust takes a minute and I trust my friend.

Old mom is good people for those that don't know.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

Last one we was waiting on to make a dual rootzone is the blue agave.

This is one small and finicky tree but so worth it.

My blue agave came out of Jalisco with the Puerta vallarta and was from burned down crops of these rare and beautiful trees in 2012. Very sad.

The blue agave cannabis pollinates with wild blue agave and even outside stays under six foot.

Beautiful trees as you will see as this one now grows.

Can't give but 30 more days because the other bushes especially the two largest are going to get out of hand.

However no worries as once you see this bit of roots come through, you have a wig in 30 days.

The Zacatecas in the main pond has three months already and even though just a two foot bush, she has two wigs of roots under her in the pond now so should swell largely as these Zacatecas Indies can spread.

The blue agave may be the best aphrodisiac in the world because it works for man and woman.

For couples only, for you will see a surprising side to you and your spouse when you smoke agave cannabis.

And remember this is not my stuff I am touting, its sources stuff...one love


----------



## yesum (Feb 17, 2018)

You have been busy Rev. Good to see you. Guerrero is a great source of strains. I have one crossed to a Blueberry. Mild shroom effect.

Almost time for the outdoor season to begin. Lots of heirloom tomatoes, and other veges. No pot grown outside legally. Damn shame.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

yesum said:


> You have been busy Rev. Good to see you. Guerrero is a great source of strains. I have one crossed to a Blueberry. Mild shroom effect.
> 
> Almost time for the outdoor season to begin. Lots of heirloom tomatoes, and other veges. No pot grown outside legally. Damn shame.


Good to hear from you yessum.

Gruerro is a very versatile place for dandy trees.

Best non bamboo out of gruerro was my old rotten pineapple girl.

My brother would watch stars dance and I would just cheese ear to ear.

Yes this system is about six months old now do time for maturing .

Takes a moment and tweaking and tuning but then you find what you want and leave it alone and let it ride.

Produces the most pure cannabis you can have.

I like to build everything myself.

My sumps and all as I build an ecosystem.

Not just to be cheap but to make it work correctly as you build it your way and according to space instead of someone else's design.

I went overboard but my bonded pair of adult pirahna like space and they are sweethearts and have 220 gallons to themselves with a few giant danios and tiger barbs that they love.

Weird odd family but it works.

You don't need many fish to produce allot.

Food you feed the fish is key.

Mine get the best food on earth and my fish and plants super healthy.

Same food we eat, hemp.

That is why the tree must be set free.

It makes earth eden and all things benefit from it in the environment.

I say to those in authority, " shit rolls down hill, but so does the wisdom tree and the earth needs it as well as people." 

Put it back in the wild with mushroom spores and ripen it correctly in areas it can be and eat it and make things from it and you set all free.

Slowly differences that do not exist would slowly fade away and all mistruths and love would form.

Takes the first steps yessum and the first steps is education to the willing and then they step forward and help until the others see its real and not a fluke.

That blueberry gruerro sounds keen.

I tell old mom all the time there is good jewelry out there in phenos but the old pures are what they are every time.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

Geez, 30 days is it boys.

You can see these are four foot bushes and I've topped about all I can.

The puerta vallarta could possibly be plucked again as she likes to spread but the gold wich is the largest of the Mexican bamboo wants to go straight up regardless.

May have to get a hedge trimmer for her.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

So much I learned here and in study with my higher power over the last ten years.

I say again, some of the best growers in the world dwell and have dwelt here.

All have contributed much that have and I am simply here to do the same.

In the end most are old cranky souls like me around here but hearts are of gold.

This is info we need to work on together as time goes on and more help me prove it as it does save lives and really would set it free.

That should be the goal of us all regardless of any non existent differences that sometimes people try to have.

Love and truth crush differences..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

Roots say it all.

The Zacatecas in the middle has ten gallons of roots easy.

Roots build insane quick, like more roots than top growth but that changes when we hit the switch lol.

One love and good night.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 17, 2018)

Damned what a chrome dome! Lmao..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

I am ready to stand...a hundred miles tall.... Cause fear will never lead my way.... Im ready run a hundred miles strong.... Cause things will never be the same..... Waking the lions in me!!.... Waking the lions in me.....I'm waking the lions in me!!!!... 

I had to go through some dark knights of the soul....

Deflation of ego....to make sure no separation is there....the fight against the monster.... To turn it over....because it does not matter...the past...the pain...only what was learned from it.....oneness...one love....

It starts with forgiveness and love of ones self...

Only then, can you benefit others.

The more jahuwa has taught the more I know not.

I like it that way as he has no competition.

Oh now worm....tell the brothers to awake...oh now worm.... Give them a good shake....strum, puff....

Now do you see....the picture up above.....the avatar.... With leaves shaped like love......oh little horn little lion....tell them what she is.....the tree that produces fruit and wisdom and life it gives.....

Lies oh lies...supported we send them to school....oh that dajaal/Antichrist with one eye he do rule....the system itself...all of it not a man....oh if he was....they would eat right from his wicked hand.. ..strum puff.....

Oh evolution this and oh religion that....oh adulterous foods that leave us sick and fat....

Oh the t-rex they say surely ate meat...but oh jah the children do not know the hemp to him was sweet!.... 

Oh great father the binary comes again....purification and good triumphs evil again.....and then all will know and eat from her fruit again....and under a new red sun all of will be friends....

Oh lord of the garden...strum...don't you know your fruit....you was not god ....but jahuwa gave it to you....to plant and eat to give to Adam one day and come again to destroy the serpent one day.....puff..tear..

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

For soon the green THC will not be the goal...for to let fruit ripen will heal young and old....

Let the gurus come and the book writers debate...the truth will crush them in the bright of day...

A worm will squat while they hoop and holler...worried to correct themselves and worried about a dollar...

White coats and long horse shit science debates do not impress me....to watch someone heal from death....now that's something to see!!!!... 

For it is written , " wisdom looked for a place and could not find it" .....let's change that!!... 

They shut down the wisdom the machine could have brought two generations ago over pride and ego and money...will this mistake be repeated?... Hemp world...crushed by " them" and allowed..by " us" .......

The devils spawn no longer breeds....descending angels and fallen kings...those with ears!.... 

That avatar is what cannabis looked like in the garden of Eden under our red binary that causes true evolution.

Oh worm you tell the brothers things they confuse on YouTube and in books and they will all debate you! 

Let them...truth destroys...destroys!!... 

Does Jacob not know his tree? 

Does he not come every time to awaken the old ones like himself? 

Hush worm and stick to the tree....oh but it all connects... How can a worn speak of one and it not lead to another.

Your enslavers do not allow me to post videos to help the willing.

They know I speak truth and it will crush them.

Their feeble attempt to stop the truth through this repeat in technology will avail them nothing.

The old ones will awaken and the darkness driven out for good.

These dispensary out here listen to nothing and will not even sit down with me.

Why? Because their guru or boyfriends or head growers don't know and run down life saving info.

Its ego..period.

Kids fed shit, then get sick and then sent to some smart ass in a white coat to fry them to death.

This info stops that and eating correctly.

We do not pass down bad genes, we pass down terrible habits and unbelievable horse shit beliefs based on fear and ego.

Just like 40 years of bad info being passed down one from another concerning this cursed fruit tree.

That is correct, I talk to those that have been growers as long as I have been alive and my language is foreign to them.

I have even told many out here " you want the credit and pats on the back for the info...take it!!...I want people to live!!" 

Could care less about wearing a pretty leather jacket with a couple hot chick on a magazine cover to be the next jack ass guru.

Me and Aisha actually love people and yet we are very blunt.

Why? Because like me in my life some are very hard headed and you can't tickle the ears...my teachers sure did not tickle mine, they gave it straight, whether cry baby liked it or not, period.

Then they would look at me and say " what are you going to do boy, whip my ass?!" 

You may whip my ass they would say, but you got to prove me wrong.

I miss those ole boys that are not afraid to rebuke a jack ass when needed.

I took it and learned.

Just like when knowing came concerning this tree, I grew it piss poor wrong also but when enlightenment came I did not get puffed up over it.

I applied it and I lived...period.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

And the leaves of the tree shall be the healing of the nations! ...written...

Indeed and you doctors juicing it is not enough ole beans! ..

You have to activate the leaves cannabinoids.

We don't want to get high! 

Well bless your little ole hearts then I guess you don't get the full healing then do you?/. 

People waste and dispensary waste leaves like trash and they heal almost everything.

Stop the chemical nonsense. 

You will have to water cure everything before making medicine.

Oh the chemicals make it potent.

When my crop is done I will send those joints out and then you whom get them can come back shaking and damned near blacked out and tell everyone how potent revs old school genes grown in piss is.

You take your leaves and decarb them in the oven at 275 for one hour.

Then sit in alcohol 4 hours and strain and boil off for paste.

That paste will cure much and including internal and external hemorrhoids.

You can smoke it also.

Every part of this tree useful and the leaves important because you can get those at any time and in any outdoor climate as well.

In fact! You that like to cut early, well your leaf paste will offset the negative mental effects of early THC.

Sounds like those leafs are pretty important.
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh and the best part is everyone becomes a self ....self healer and the jack asses in the big pharma will be crushed...for good.

See, you ripen that bud and or use leaves only...you don't fail their miserable drug tests and you will actually feel like getting off of a stoned ass and being productive.

See, they don't like the rev because it indeed will put many out of business.

Cry me a damned river!!! 

It will keep people out of dirt holes but they also must walk away from the filth they eat! 

Like ole fat boy here had to..no exception.

Truth, they depend on the truth being shut down by the very people that god oops sends the message to.

Nothing new under the suns.

I tell them, my personality, my red cap, my breathe, eccentricity... Does not matter.

How much does it take to prove a man right or wrong! ..not much.

Old mom realized that.

If i am wrong, he will tell you and yes he will be pissed.

If I am correct, he will also tell you and he will.

Then what? 

John says ha ha! I told you so! 

Nope, not at all... I will simply say, now brothers and sisters let's go from being the best growers in the world to the best healers in the world.

Only thing as good as helping yourself and those you love is helping someone that may cannot grow their own.

When free, there will be enough for everyone.

No dispensary needed, just good neighbors.

We see why they don't like you john! 

Indeed, however this tree was not meant to be a business.

The medicine is free and to make things with it is to barter....that equals freedom for man and beast's.

Sounds like a dream until you see the reality.

Just a few years ago everyone said nobody can grow cannabis in aquaponic.

Well you see the pics.

Hemp, that is what makes Eden.

Was I to take wisdom and start a new Illuminati? 

I am being very real here.

For me and my select to choose whom has brains enough to hear and indoctrinate? 

The decent man pours it out on young and old to help the little ones coming.

So that those that do hear can help.

Help leave them a goodly place.

They will rule themselves for " them" will be gone.. Oops.

One love


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2018)

When I took my Malawi Gold to the local dispensary they didn't want it because it didn't smell like Skunk or OG. They don't understand the magic!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

Mohican said:


> When I took my Malawi Gold to the local dispensary they didn't want it because it didn't smell like Skunk or OG. They don't understand the magic!


They don't understand and seem to not even want to try.

No e-mails do they answer either.

So I am telling them, I am going to the people.

What people? 

The ones that hate the tree.

Why? Because once they know all negative effects are caused by the growers not knowing what they are growing, they will understand and put the pressure on.

Especially when I hand out joints that are golden and rip their pineal glands out of their skulls all day long and use oil to heal their kids.

They will come for you! 

Yes, but only once, I will leave it at that.

That is why I had to bring this out, for lifez for freedom and now that my own personal horse shit has been battled, I am ready and have absolutely no fear anymore.

I look at these kids lost as hell and I can't back down.

I promise you all one thing, understanding this trees true history is to finally understand your own and all those secrets and more that your blue tie wearing enslavers do not want you to know.

This cannabis info is just the milk and yet unreal important and overlooked by others indeed that just ran off of others work to make a dollar and sound like a guru and the kids buy it because elders dead and the net is everyone's go to source and if not on the net, then surely not true.

Horse........shit.....half truths, that you will indeed find plenty of....real unadulterated truth, hardly ever and never on YouTube for that format scares the hell out of them for their own junk indeed works against them.

Back to the dispensary, I look at all their pretty leaf charts and bogus crap info they have on the walls and they have no desire to be corrected.

They will be...

The truth will not be pushed aside or shot in the head or put in a hole this time.

Let an anger build and it will.

Not a violent anger, a righteous anger.

Let it burn like fire and speak it with authority and if you offended with love, you did your job.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

Now back to growing.

Now why did I use these bottom feeding pots in the main pond instead of trays? 

Well, simple answer.

Even though for instance this Zacatecas has ten gallons of roots in the pond, it still after being topped a few times can only spread its roots so far in the pot.

This should allow the trees done this way to produce allot of bud in a smaller package.

If I used trays , one tree would take over everything and of course I would like to do more than one tree.

Now the puerta vallarta and Acapulco gold have their sumps so rooted out I have to every couple weeks pull the hoses as the roots even grow down the hoses insane.

So, you want giant trees this way its the same as dirt growing.

Give a bigger tray and you get even bigger trees.

However I like to concentrate much bud in smaller package.

The par from t5 is really good and I must say the best growth has been mixing 4100 and 6500k. 

All the way through you get your yields and quality and they will die for the healing cannabinoids.

Now, as I have mentioned to the dispensary, there is ways to shorten ripen time.

By using 4100k until the buds build and then switch to 14000k. 

Or if t5 like me, simply take out one of the 6500 and put in one actinic blue to speed it up.

Cuts weeks off and no lose of quality, just no 14000k tubes in t5 as that's much too much par and will kill them to quickly.

In led, just set em up opposite or go with all 5000k like old mom and you will have it all.

Anyone that ever tries the beach 14000k can use it straight through and the light does great for yield and quality and kills them fast but not too fast.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

I can hear my old mentors now, gonna have to cut her back! 

Ya, I know, was hoping the par would hold her but waiting on the blue agave has me pushed.

If I have to cut her top back, then now is the time and she will have a few weeks to regrowth new branches by the time we flower.

I tell you those agave are finicky trees and they don't like wet feet and small trees.

However they are so freaking good! 

Like smoking tequila and you will find yourself chasing your wife like a kid and her you also.

The Hopi grow blue agave and I would love to get them some of these as they would Cherish and keep pure all I would give that is.

They grow things in the desert most could not, true green thumbs pahana taught them to be.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

Defoliation works best when topping and creating bushes.

Do not take fan leaf until new branch fully forms is the key.

Then you get to collect lots of leaves and lots of bud later.

This Acapulco red had been topped and new branches formed so no need for those flopping fan leaves, they did their job and created new branches, so now they can go to strengthen the branches as they grow further.

Timing is everything with defoliation or no you stunt them, once learned proper like anything else, it is child's play.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

If any aquaponic brothers and sisters are thinking " oh revs trees look nice cause they have dual dirt rootzones," you are wrong...smile.

Only the puerta vallarta and Acapulco gold came out of two gallon root balls of dirt and they was shaved and placed in river sumps to root in, all the rest came out of Dixie cups of pearlite.

If it works, it works and all the food they get comes from the pond.

No deficiency, none.

And ole rev only uses a little molasses once a month and a little piss once a month.

You build an environment with algae and all.

The hemp based algae produced is insane healthy and would cure most diseases.. Indeed.

Sterile horse shit environment can barely produce lettuce.

Build a real environment with hemp and you can grow anything except maybe blueberries as they must have acidic soil and I hope to crack the code on those or find of course someone whom has.

They use to scream cannabis can't grow in alkaline .

Horse........ Shit.....smile.

Hard alkaline water seems to be doing just fine.

You get wounded, you can splash this tank water on the boo boo and it heals super fast and clean.View attachment 4093729 View attachment 4093729 View attachment 4093729

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 21, 2018)

Many have heard worms are key.

They are, however you need them in the tank under substrate as well.

Too many run plain tanks overcrowded with fish.

I like my fish, so I give them space and hemp and lamb.

The worms take care of the rest.

Iron? 

You have to put in a container that has scraps from the pond itself.

Let it build the bad stuff.

Why? It helps release the iron.

If your tank is well circulated , the little bit of bad bacteria from the container does not hurt as its not like a hydrogen sulfide release and worms prevent that also.

I teach... Eat the shrubs, not the fish! 

That way you show folks how to create something beautiful to enjoy and not just a cramped space with cramped fish.

Two adult pirahna and a few danios and tiger barbs run this whole thing just fine as once again the food is key.

There is no formulated food on earth that compares with hemp.

Nothing.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 26, 2018)

Definitely getting the roots going the little agave is.

Two weeks gotta flower.

Have not topped the Acapulco again so probably will have a battle but we shall figure it later when flowering .

After this my clones will replace each time and be more consistent as these bushes of course have different ages on them but first six months is just getting one of these systems a bit mature and ready to go as this one now is.

Yes you can cycle in a few weeks but maturing and time is what really counts on a system like this...patience... Just like ripening jahs fruit.

After a year, you can drop a seed of anything in it and watch it go.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Feb 26, 2018)

Puff...strum....what's in your head....in your head...zombie ..zombie...zombie..

Took a long time to understand what cranberries meant in this song..an awakening...

Indeed oh jah ...they ate the best of the wheat...few understand oh yes...what that truly means....strum.... Leave us in our box ..oh with our thoughts leave us alone...while we believe dajaal ...the one eyed man in our home...

Marley said they kill our prophets while others stand and look.....strum....he even told them....they try and fulfill the book!!.

Another cycle here and the last one indeed...the time the truth is known and the entitled brought to their knees....

Under the trees again...all here will stand and look...they will truly see....god had another book...strum...puff

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 28, 2018)

week 11 or 12..bud colours a changing and still stacking.

very unique bud structure..

fan leaves still intact

3000k maybe abit ahead of 5000k leds..both look similar

looking regal......will see this through


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> week 11 or 12..bud colours a changing and still stacking.
> 
> very unique bud structure..
> 
> ...


You will do well and they have a ways to go brother.

Your par from the 5000 is great and even my little panel you sent is one kick ass little light.

Once you start seeing them die back like this you are starting to get somewhere.

Even at this point however they still got time to go as this tree is just now getting first stage ripe..still has two more stages to go.

Buds top to bottom will harden and loose smell once truly rich in THC and no leaves.

Then true cbd red begins.

Whole tree will at second stage eat the rest of its green and sucker leaves and swell more until fully red.

Then the whole tree inside and out will be red.

At that point it continues to decarb to gold.

50% red 50% gold is perfect.

That's right all you white coats we sent to school!! 

At that point you have a ripened fruit for that is what cannabis is!!! 

Then you heal your bodies and the mind for indeed mental illnesses is rampant and especially with those with blue ties and hair receding lines that the sheep put in power and love.

This trees freedom is the start of everyone's freedom.

Horse shit egos and concerns for money will not stop truth this time..nor a hole or a bullet...smile.

Your almost there old mom and then you will sound much like ole rev when that pineal of yours gets torn wide open...and it will.. Rev


OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> week 11 or 12..bud colours a changing and still stacking.
> 
> very unique bud structure..
> 
> ...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

The first puff I had of the western Oaxaca above ripened proper I immediately raised my hands to god and wept.

Old school ripened up will completely release your mind.

This is what they fear.

It helps tear down the veil and gives long life when eaten and you stop eating shit.

I can take the biggest asshole on earth and give them cannabinoids " real ones!!" And watch them cry like babies and ask for their god.

The answer was in front of all the whole time.

However you can't grow something its best if you know not what it is.

Now everyone can know.

Remember, I growed it piss poor also..had to learn.

God is good to teach the sinner.

A slammed head to the floor with some snot and tears screaming like a dying and heart broken child seems to go a long way with god.

Worked for me...he simply said...i am here worm..ask.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

Once again, even this Zacatecas is just now getting rich in THC in this picture.

Looks like pure shit don't she???

That's how they are supposed to start looking when they are becoming true ripened fruit full of life giving cannabinoids.

Looks like the guy they call " Mr THC " and others like him will be looking for jobs at the quickly mart.

Damned right I'm pissed!

They want to stack bodies through wars and food and all sorts of falsehoods... Chemtrails... Oh the list goes on!

Oh we are to busy with our jobs and own thoughts to be concerned with such things and we send them to school so when we get sick we can go to them instead of the rock of truth.

Kids dying and suffering and I know suffering as I was not spared the pain!

Release the tree and the earth and people will heal.

However I know all of you oh ye blue ties!

You depend on the sheep themselves to not listen and destroy the truth!

Old plans still work the best huh?

Just like keeping truth off of YouTube.

It will avail nothing soon enough.

A generation of narcissistic being ruled by sociopaths and worse.

A narcissistic can change...how?..... Pain...and plenty of it, trust me...I know.

The others cannot change and never will.

Their hour is soon and freedom for the rest.

This trees freedom is part of it.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

Videos of parents giving their children Simpson oil after being fried and then take the kid to mcdeaths for a happy meal!!!!! 

Wake up!!!! 

.....he is observing the chaos and the lack of our humanity... Its as if the entire world has fallen in love....with their insanity!!!....

Rev


----------



## calliandra (Mar 2, 2018)

hey Rev, good to see you around again 

I've been thinking of finishing plants alot lately, and it makes me wonder. 
I can see all you're talking about with these landrace strains! 

But what about hybrid strains bred for our current day, hi-intensity, indoor, rushed, type of grows?
Do you think the benefits of slow finishing could still be had - though yeah, probably depending on the strain?

It was actually a "newfangled" auto strain that got me thinking of this (Mephisto Cosmic Queen, which is Spacedawg(TGA) x Chemdogging - in case that says anything useful). She gives me the impression I could just let her go on and on in terms of ripening (new growth is coming to a halt now, but has this unfinished "air" about her, even though she's well past the breeder's cycle times of 65-75 days - from what I've seen, she only finishes that quickly in lo humidity synthetics-fed small pots too though). 

I had to chop the first plant because I was totally out of meds, but the second, I could (and probably will) let go for another while.
 day 86 from sprout

Any intuitions you may have on this are most welcome!
Cheers!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

calliandra said:


> hey Rev, good to see you around again
> 
> I've been thinking of finishing plants alot lately, and it makes me wonder.
> I can see all you're talking about with these landrace strains!
> ...


Great bush! 

Let her go! 

Think no more of their pitiful early THC ripening times old soul! 

The longer you let her go the more healing you will get .

All the strains will ripen and some indica's the dutch and Spain and others have will do it fast just like my sandman kill a man strain.

However the landrace has a balance only god can give and the southern Mexican destroys mental illnesses and makes a mans penis point in the right direction for if that points down so is your life.

All will heal the diseases if given time.

Few know how to recognize the real deals anymore and I want to try my best to preserve with the help of brothers like old mom, however make no mistake they all grown proper will kick cancer and inflammation diseases clean in the ass! 

Old mom is just right around the corner from finding that feeling he has not had since he had pretty hair and sold tie dyes at the local fare lmao...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2018)

I love to push the plants as far as possible to see what they can do!


----------



## Philip-O (Mar 2, 2018)

@Mohican wow, I've never seen this before. Can you tell us a bit about how it changes the psychoactivity?


----------



## calliandra (Mar 2, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Great bush!
> 
> Let her go!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll do just that 
And thanks @Mohican for the beautiful illustrations too!

I have a second plant, a 145-day old Sensi Northern Lights #5 x Haze who has been eager to go into flower for a while now. I'm going to switch the closet to 12/12 and finally let her go. I have this feeling it will do the Cosmic Queen good to finish under softer conditions too, allowing her to actually _ripen_, not burn, as it would seem to me sometimes under this directed light we inevitably have indoors. 
I really look forward to seeing how she evolves her healing powers! Her sister, chopped after 77 days, is already uplifting and calming, opening a space of serenity, love and hope even as the world's pain and sadness rushes through me. 

So how do I go about?
Just keep watering her, allowing her to senesce, as she has already begun?
And are there any signs I should watch for to see when she is truly finished?
cheers!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I love to push the plants as far as possible to see what they can do!


Fantastic! When they start looking like hell they are just starting to do their thing.

You cannot " over ripen " , they eventually go completely gold and that means the pineapple is done...one love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

Puff, this may be the best girl scout cookies pheno ever I am smoking.

Outdoor and found that one seed that is growing beautiful.

No doubt the agave is perfect for this tree too pollinate with.

The effects of this cookies is just happy medium and thinking is clear with it and taste is odd and different.

You can always find a diamond in the woodpile..one love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

Carnival use to be a favorite of mine.

Its not the same now.

All the carnival you find out here at least has a fruit overtone and not what I grew over ten years ago when ministry sent me beans.

The carnival I grew was all haze influence and even growing it organic had a chemical putrid smell that was stand alone.

Dripped resin and 18 weeks under a halide had my brother lost in the town he grew up in calling me freaked.

They or somebody did something to it and its not the same.

Would love to have my old clones to breed them into these bamboo trees as that would make bombs.

Always room to play but in time the people will understand what it does in the wild and why important to preserve and appreciate the originals.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 2, 2018)

The story of " no ass." 

Well my bonded pair of adult red belly piranha are absolute babes " Bruce and Betty." 

They share the 220 with the tiger barbs and giant danios and run a tight shift but everyone knows their place now thanks to " no ass". 

No ass was the head female danios and she made a bad mistake.

Bruce and Betty like a little ruff courtship at times and Bruce will nip Betty on her fins at times and Betty loved it and perfectly normal.

....however

The head danio got the idea she could nip Betty on the fin....oops.

The whole tank turned to a whirlpool as Betty cornered the danios in every corner and bit the head danios tail off.

Then, it was done.

She could have easily swallowed her whole.

No ass lived a few weeks but the other danios would not let her matriarch anymore with no ass and all and her attitude got worse so Bruce said no more and took her out...quickly.

I learned something from this, something deep.

Now all get along just fine..one love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 5, 2018)

Old moms 5000k led is the shiznit..

These little planks old mom are absolutely kick ass.

This 120 is keeping these girls and boys in my closet beautiful.

Keeping high par lights up higher is what I have seen time after time work for yields.

The plants go up and you pluck and work them into nice bushes.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 5, 2018)

And I was wrong on these bottom feeding pots.

Use pearlite on bottom and water over top until the roots build and they take off faster for sure.

Once they get filled out stick to bottom feeding the trays at that point.

These are great pots and the five gallon ones would grow monsters.

Of all the pots I have to rate these the best I have used.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm also able to snap the bottoms off and set them right into aquaponic if I desire so very versatile pots..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 5, 2018)

I topped the big pulco gold a few days ago.

That ole agave may keep me vegging till end of month but I don't know as these two got to get flowered soon.

Nothing wrong with a bit more veg time and all roots are healthy so no worries.

Was beautiful today as skies clear, air fresh..

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 5, 2018)

The root ball on the Zacatecas in the middle is insane.

If big roots means big buds , she will be interesting.

One love


----------



## max420thc (Mar 5, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Have you lost your damned mind?
> 
> Get off my journal, now.


There are it seems nothing but trolls here brother if you have been away that long,


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 5, 2018)

Remember those taking the path to ripened fruit.

As I mentioned to old mom...red trichomes can show up even before first stage THC complete.

That is " fools gold." 

Best way to know when your tree is THC ripe is not only will all main leaves die off but the smell will start to leave and the sticky feel will leave as they harden off with real ripe THC.

Then within a week or two the trichomes and tree itself starts turning really real red and very obvious when it does this...then guess what my white coat brothers and sisters...those life saving cannabinoids really start being made.

Then after all red...week or so later the fruit starts going gold.

Will we still get high rev!!?? 

Yes lmao!!!.... For the first time you will truly be high as cannabinoids take you to the higher dimensions.

You will laugh and cry like a sniveling child as a rush of new healing chemicals enters your brains and bodies and enhances the soul.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 5, 2018)

max420thc said:


> There are it seems nothing but trolls here brother if you have been away that long,


It does not matter.

One must have thick skin or go home.

Old mom is not a troll, he is a good person and a friend that I met right here.

Good and bad comes with all.

If you stand on truth there is no need to be thin skinned.

Could have went to another site or many.

Something said no, you started here ten years ago... Finish it here.

Those with ears will hear and those meant to find this thread indeed will.

One love


----------



## max420thc (Mar 6, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> The ordinary family man is a man, in my book.
> And these days a good husband and father is not as easily found as it once was. Blessings


A hero is a man who goes to work hard every day to provide for his family. 
Peace to you brother


----------



## max420thc (Mar 6, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> And don't get me started on Roy Clark and Jerry Reed.
> Those two boys top of the class..


You forgot Buck Owens


----------



## max420thc (Mar 6, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Aisha says be still john.
> I love my sisters and if they wish to speak I am here for them.
> She can speak through me as she is blind and says typing is difficult... She laughs.
> 
> ...


She is beautiful , you are lucky to have her.
There are eye drops CBD that work miricles from Central California collective that are helping the blind to see.
I use them as I have bad vision problems.
Call Ray or Brian


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 6, 2018)

max420thc said:


> She is beautiful , you are lucky to have her.
> There are eye drops CBD that work miricles from Central California collective that are helping the blind to see.
> I use them as I have bad vision problems.
> Call Ray or Brian


Even pure cbd will not work in her case.

We already tried.

Her optic nerve was cut in half when tumor was removed 8 years ago.

Hers is miracle territory as not even the tree can regenerate something not there.

She dreams of seeing again, she will.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 6, 2018)

have transplanted" Thema's"..most will make it..squat look to the leaves already..

SL in week 12 or so[maybe 14]..ripening from top down..bud colour changing ..fans degrading..

5000k led doing as good as the 3000 k for flowering....

smoked some last run 10 wk SL #3...relaxing kinda up,smooth tasty..peacefull

ps
i never look at trich's..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 6, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> have transplanted" Thema's"..most will make it..squat look to the leaves already..
> 
> SL in week 12 or so[maybe 14]..ripening from top down..bud colour changing ..fans degrading..
> 
> ...


That's perfect as they start from the top down.

You are already seeing the magic and more to come.

You will feel as If you never smoked on these next ones as they are going to do what they was designed to do.

Ripen and heal...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2018)

As the Rev said. They will lose the smell first and then they get very dry. It is easy to dry sift when they turn gold. The flavor on the sativa is a soft pine resin. The paranoia effects are completely removed. 

It is hard to reach this goal outside. The wind, rain, animals... I can't wait to have a nice dedicated indoor lab with CO2.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 8, 2018)

Mohican said:


> As the Rev said. They will lose the smell first and then they get very dry. It is easy to dry sift when they turn gold. The flavor on the sativa is a soft pine resin. The paranoia effects are completely removed.
> 
> It is hard to reach this goal outside. The wind, rain, animals... I can't wait to have a nice dedicated indoor lab with CO2.


Good to see you Mohican


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

Mohican said:


> As the Rev said. They will lose the smell first and then they get very dry. It is easy to dry sift when they turn gold. The flavor on the sativa is a soft pine resin. The paranoia effects are completely removed.
> 
> It is hard to reach this goal outside. The wind, rain, animals... I can't wait to have a nice dedicated indoor lab with CO2.


This man has done it!! 

What you just described mohican can only be described by someone whom has done it.

If one man, just one, knows your not crazy, then the mission is accomplished.

There is more than one now .

I am so happy over this mans comments and at this point don't have much more to say.

If all especially in the medical field will grow this tree correct and make oils they will heal most cell diseases.

Its that simple.

It is the cursed wisdom tree and yet must still be ripened as a fruit in order to truly save.

Old mom you will be next in line to know this truth.

I need bud to be tested in order to finalize the proof but its coming.

Took rev a minute to get things in order and why it was important to share over the last few years.

In order that others may benefit instead of me worrying about credit or becoming a guru.

Its about lives.

Thanks mohican my brother, for you number one and for others too see how the Adams use to grow this fruit as few Adams even grow to Maturity anymore.

We will teach them again mohican...we will.

One love


----------



## max420thc (Mar 8, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> This man has done it!!
> 
> What you just described mohican can only be described by someone whom has done it.
> 
> ...


Mohican is one of the best dirt container growers I know, and a really good dude. 
I am watching trying to learn what you know, thank you


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

In the old days, they would cut outside once fully red.

Then they would pile the cannabis in piles and let it decarb and ferment in the sun till gold.

The buds was gold and brought pure joy and peace of mind...red eyes and split.

Green when I was a kid was known to be garbage.

If it was not red/gold we did not want it.

Now its green everything, but that's going to change.

One love


----------



## yesum (Mar 8, 2018)

Rev. I am up with you, must be a sign. I got 2 of your AG x MK going. Not sure if I can let them go the distance. I have a truckload of strains and one small tent. 

The Colombian I got in '79 was picked early. Not sure of the Mexican. The seeds were mature for the Mexican but not the Colombo. Export was one thing, what they smoked for themselves another.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

yesum said:


> Rev. I am up with you, must be a sign. I got 2 of your AG x MK going. Not sure if I can let them go the distance. I have a truckload of strains and one small tent.
> 
> The Colombian I got in '79 was picked early. Not sure of the Mexican. The seeds were mature for the Mexican but not the Colombo. Export was one thing, what they smoked for themselves another.


Have not known good sleep in a long time.

Would love to have some pure Columbian.

Had some seeds over 30 years old a few years back but the seeds was duds .

Unfortunate as even the seeds was golden tinted.

Mite on a chickens arse but I may have more, don't know but in time I hope to luck on some.

Two types of Columbian that I seen.

As most, highland and lowland.

All I know is the gold Columbian was like hair and the buds creamy and total red eyes bleeding..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

Yessum those are master kush new beginning.

It was this shoreline puerta vallarta Jalisco bamboo and this 35 year old pure Afghanistan that made them, no master kush in it.

The phenos could be unreal yessum.

That Afghanistan even three months veg was barely a two foot bush..the real deal.

You will be pleased.

And when your ready, I will have you something else ole friend.

John


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

The original puerta vallarta and Afghanistan.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

That Afghanistan and this 30 year old Morocco made our sandman strain.

Will never outdo it unless I breed a Durango into it later.

Scares hybrid Bob as he says its like being a kid and taking a few quaaludes.

Total lockdown and fast ripen time.


----------



## yesum (Mar 8, 2018)

The Colombian Gold I have now is from '72, before I started toking. The real thing. '79 was real too but picked early and maybe mixed with something to shorten flower time. If you want seeds ask. Have 2 different Panama Red's. I figure if I do enough of a supposed strain, I will find the real thing. Or what works for me personally. I win either way. 

Panama and Colombia etc., are big places and lots of strains grew there. Lots of fake gold back then. Let the buds dry in the sun, and bam, GOLD! Sells for more.

I am gonna dry my plants in the sun this time. I can not grow outside but will at least dry them outside for a day or two. Nothing beats the sun. I think you are stuck inside too. Pity, as I think you are at a mile high or so? That is the sweet spot where the sun can work that magic.

I have some Sumatran tripping weed seeds. Those are so rare for some reason. So many trippy strains to try. I am running out of time. hehe Having too much of a good thing is a nice problem though, eh?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

yesum said:


> The Colombian Gold I have now is from '72, before I started toking. The real thing. '79 was real too but picked early and maybe mixed with something to shorten flower time. If you want seeds ask. Have 2 different Panama Red's. I figure if I do enough of a supposed strain, I will find the real thing. Or what works for me personally. I win either way.
> 
> Panama and Colombia etc., are big places and lots of strains grew there. Lots of fake gold back then. Let the buds dry in the sun, and bam, GOLD! Sells for more.
> 
> ...


Much has been tainted and as I discussed with old mom, the trippy is more Columbian, equatorial and highland types as the sun spectrum in those areas contribute to these effects.

South Mexicans and Mexican bamboo Acapulco types have never been about " trippy". 

They are pure laughing and crying joy.

That is why the deep state hates south Mexican fruit.

It makes assholes into nice people and destroys mental illnesses.

Only the indica's and Sativa's of south mexico have these special effects of pure joy.

Highland gruerro can lean more towards trippy and especially the gruerro and Oaxaca pollinated with fruit.

However bamboo is happiness with highland tai bamboo being only exception leaning towards trippy.

Highland tai is also largest of all bamboo pollinated cannabis .

Largest bamboo over here is the Acapulco inlands and south Panamanian bamboo is large.

However all bamboo cannabis small compared to the original Sativa's that are around Oaxaca.

Old rare birds from Oaxaca and all trees from that area very special as they lean more towards the original.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

Oaxaca pollinated with evergreens are among my favorite.

Freaking gorgeous big trees that have a beautiful double mint gum flavor from the evergreen.

Man I am telling you when we release this tree and grow it around other fruits and counterparts we will truly be cultivating the " herb" if you will.

The day when farms will have cannabis growing right beside their favorite fruits and berries and shrubs and trees ext.

Then we will be headed in that good direction for earth and human health.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

Sad thing is, not being an ass but if my brothers over the ocean would have learned as well as those here about proper ripening and how blue can shorten the time without sacrificing quality , they would of had no need to cross and taint so many Sativa's..period.

They did it to shorten the tree and to make it more " zippidy doo da" at an earlier stage and it just makes more paranoia and mental issues.

Good blue par will shorten the height and ripening of any sativa.

I remember years ago when the dutch and Spain guys use to come on these forums.

I do.

I remember when many of them said to members here and other sites " oh if we sent out the original Sativa's we have they would not ripen and nobody would like them.

Horse shit.

With these techniques you can take any sativa on earth and keep it small and bushed and ripen it all the way.

Horse shit is going to be flushed soon enough.

It just takes a minute..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

Where you at shanti? 

Still got some of those old highland tai beans? 

Let's rock em and breed some Asian bamboo to Mexican bamboo.

Still not doubting the rev are you? 

Mr nice and Mr eccentric doing a project together would be fun.

I will tell you one thing brother, I am honest and will not screw a man over a dollar and yes we all need a few at times don't we? 

Healing must come to the mind as well as the body.

Time to dig out those old haze seeds and get back to the drawing board with others that know what these trees really do.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

Puff...strum...

Soon you know what gold will do.....a healing for me and one for you.....oh jah the babies won't die.....oh jah the parents won't cry....

Soon you know the tree will be free.....growing for you and growing for me....

Oh jah ignorance will be no more....oh the wicked have no place to hide....in their tunnels they will cry....oh most high what have we done!!...... Oh most high we had our fun.....puff ....strum....

At our idols they say they chant......oh lion of Judah ...make a rant.....

For in one hour all will be free....and the synagogue brought to their knees....

Sleep under the trees the elect will do as the red sun shines over all....

From his mountain he will reign over all things great and small.....

And in the avatar the cannabis herb will be fruit again.....strum...... To smell the mountain of god....as in the beginning... So shall it be ...in the end....

Tear.. Puff


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 8, 2018)

so far the 24 wk test is working...
necrosis starting on fans...[still take a while]
budding still happening..they have increased alot since wk 10
....colours changing..we will see..cureasitgrows.com


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 8, 2018)

hope to be getting some highland oaxaca and guerrero..from same person as the t h mex

t h mex will be dry today..so far its my goto


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> so far the 24 wk test is working...
> necrosis starting on fans...[still take a while]
> budding still happening..they have increased alot since wk 10
> ....colours changing..we will see..cureasitgrows.com


Your getting there and you will finally see how good the puerta vallarta is.

Your first round with them under those reds is not a smoke report as they are real as I mentioned to you already and those 3000 will not show what they do or the feeling they give.

The 5000 will.

The par is great and the trees doing well under them.

Hang in.

Almost there.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

As I told old mom.

If its a " sativa " and can make you feel good under the red spectrum cut at ten weeks...its a tainted sativa..period.

Phenos, all strains have them because they are a cacophony of the old ones.

However no pure sativa on earth is good at ten weeks once you know the difference.

All must have time and blue and since most do not do this, they don't know what they are missing and only have opinions on the effects of good ole THC .

In time this will change and the true " high " will be understood and better preserved and bred for.

Also that's right! If you have been breeding your Sativa's under red spectrum you are hurting them in the long run.

To preserve the true mental expression they must be bred similar to the wild and that is not hard .

Spectrum is number one.

They are some Afghanistan dominant strains that will ripen under more red but it is slower and the quality suffers.

Been there done that.

Same with tomatoes.

I can surely get big ones under sodium but the ones under halide blue taste waaay better and stinck awful.

A good grower in the future will have a true understanding of this tree and how to ripen it and breed it.

Once again the indica that stones is needed but so is that delicate mental balance that comes from pure Sativa's that enhance the mind.

We can't loose that as mental illnesses are running rampant and they can also be cured with this will wisdom.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 8, 2018)

Another pair of bamboo types.

These are not the golds or inlands or gruerro... Their some other type bamboo cannabis from different region.

Not allot of red veins in these so a sandy loam soil would be the best bet on whatever location they are from.

Remember, as many species of bamboo in different areas would be the possibility of bamboo cannabis also.

All bamboo super resinous and the difference between them can be subtle but once you have grown them you can see the subtle differences.

The puerta vallarta is hands down most unique and beautiful.

I don't know what it is about bamboo that makes cannabis so resinous that pollinates with it other than the fact some bamboo is hollow and this can transfer to the cannabis like those indica pollinated with barrel and saguaro cactus are hollow stem and super resinous.

Old mom mentioning highland ox, well Garcia of cannabiogen use to have a real deal I do believe.

They are obvious trees with the more thin fingers and whispy bud.

Lanky trees.

Would love to breed one with any pure bamboo as the combo would be a good one.

One pure to another pure if its the right combo can produce dandy trees its just the stoney indica's messed with the Sativa's in captivity.

Stoned is stoned and after a while your just knocked out and that's fine when you need it.

However the no ceiling high needs to come back and with proper ripening and breeding of the few pures left and working good hybrids into better Sativa's it can be accomplished again.

If anyone has landrace feel free to jump in and share.

We should start a community of those that have old seeds and willing to barter with one another to get them preserved and into more hands.

Individuals that understand preservation more than a dollar .

I understand that myself now.

It is work, not to breed...but to select and actually know what the hell your breeding and for what issues..that takes time.

I understand why they charge however it can't be primary motivation.

Getting people the healing they need body and mind is and should be number one.

One love


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2018)

Here are a few more examples of gold:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2018)

When people get green hash and then get trolled for having too much leaf material, I tell them that the killer blond from the 70's was just as leafy if not more. The leaf was just bleached out.

I made some dry ice hash my first time hashing and I got this:



I was so bummed - until I smoked it 

I was as good, if not better, than any blond hash.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 9, 2018)

B


Mohican said:


> When people get green hash and then get trolled for having too much leaf material, I tell them that the killer blond from the 70's was just as leafy if not more. The leaf was just bleached out.
> 
> I made some dry ice hash my first time hashing and I got this:
> 
> ...


Beautiful mohican.

Old school done right and that is the ripe fruit.

You are now a true master grower as all will learn to be.

True healers to those in need including ones self and ones own.

I learned from guys like mohican back in the day and to be able to contribute something back means allot.

Now , I can hush and just be another guy growing golden bud and sharing with others.

Old mom will soon also join the ranks.

Beautiful pictures and beautiful work brother...

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 9, 2018)

What is also going to be fun when we are all going for the gold again, is making oils and edibles.

Cannabinoids decarb at different temps and leaves room for experiment.

275 for 45 -60 minutes does well for THC and I have plenty of people around here to verify that revs edibles destroy and I can have them done in less than two hours as others cook for days and not as potent.

Cannabinoids being decarbed and worked with will be a blast and all of us will figure out more at home using common sense than any laboratory.

Remember also, just like different strains have different mental effects with THC, the strains will be different in their cannabinoid presentation as well.

People will find trees that when ripened up correctly it will change their lives.

However I will say this, when you let them go gold indoors all the way in the dirt...it is sublime.

Also smooth as taking a breath of air and then ..bam! 

Clarity with no zipidy doo da paranoia horse shit that so many are sitting in every day.

Clear thought and pineal events that can frighten an old soul.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 9, 2018)

"Clarity with no zipidy doo da paranoia horse shit that so many are sitting in every day."

>i want some of the "horseshit" too


----------



## mariwanalady (Mar 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> We have read your post. Everything from aliens (god) brought us cannabis to breeding cannabis with cacti. I sod like to see a cactus cannabis cross.
> 
> 
> Just saying, not being rude. Just letting you know why you're catching flak.
> ...


Thanks bro...I love the love you have for us all in sharing this


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 9, 2018)

mariwanalady said:


> Thanks bro...I love the love you have for us all in sharing this


Love is the one thing you can't put a price on.

Love is rare and many hearts have gone cold.

If life can kick the shit out of you and try and kill you and you survive, it creates love and empathy.

We all need a dime, all prophets had a money bag as everything costs, even to take a good bathe.

However if money and prestige the most important it will fall in ones lap later even If they pull it off at first.

There is nothing to " pull off" with love.

You give it, its accepted or not.

I've never been able to out give god in the last ten years, he gives back sevenfold .

So the god of our fathers has my back and others, not a Benjamin.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 12, 2018)

Something to mention I may not have made clear.

It is " far red" that works against proper ripening of cannabinoids.

Old mom has noticed the 3000 red led seems to be killing them back a bit.

It is possible for his led even the 3000 has no far red.

I experimented with most all lights but not led as they are expensive.

However no doubt with Sativa's your going to be better with blue even with led.

Found a guy on YouTube that tested the same tree under red led and white led and he could not believe how much better the tree under white led was.

Old mom will likely see the same.

However, most important is to use a spectrum that works for the tree to kill itself and blue leaning light does best and faster.

4100k is probably still overall best and so the par from old moms 5000 is impressive as I have watched these trees do their thing and moms trees under the 5000 truly look superb.

We may find even purples and pinks and other colors can enhance the tree as well as allow it to die along with blue and UV.

Room for experiments for sure but take my word on one thing, too much far red and you will never see cannabinoids .

HP's really is not a good bulb except for yields even in vegetables.

Full spectrum with a bump in blue is and I would love to work with some led companies on this as led has the par and longevity that we all need but prices are still steep.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 15, 2018)

Sleep, what is that? 

It has been debated..." Bigger roots makes bigger fruits." 

It has been debated and I have seen good arguments on both sides.

I've seen allot of bud on small trees with not much root.

However I have also seen 5 pound plus monsters with 200 gallons of roots outside.

This Zacatecas is 2x2 and 20 gallons of roots.

If large roots make large fruits this tree should laugh in the face of a pound.

Will be interesting.

Flower in two weeks.

That's all the agave is getting and yields will come from the rest.

Should get at least 4 pure pairs done.

Will simply turn off fans and cover trees with sheets while I pollinate each one accordingly.

Take care and it works.

Once again if you breeders do not know, you can hold males back and let the girls gain bud mass before you pollinate and you get plenty bud with your seeds.

Even after hairs first recede they will still take pollen and set seeds nice and pretty on outside of buds.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 15, 2018)

Beautiful western Oaxaca indica putting out new branches from last topping.

First time I took one hit from one of these, I immediately raised my hands to god and wept as the cannabinoids totally released me from all the horse shit thc feeling I had been so use to since being here.

That was over a year ago and I can't wait for more.

We need at least around three pounds a round to be supplied.

So hoping this one sets us free of paying for bud that cannot even come close to what we can produce...even though it helps and I appreciate it.

However thc bullshit will only make the cannabis " industry" cough choke!.....be like big pharma.

Meaning you will only treat ailments and cause more THC mental illness on the way!! 

Its fact...I talk to people...daily...no matter where I go.

THC is making many have mental illness as many admit to me when I corner of them.

Cannabinoids will cure the cell diseases with diet change and inflammation diseases most suffer from.

This thread should be spread like a virus by everyone that sees it and cares for themselves and others.

This is not about building revs popularity... It is about truth and life.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 15, 2018)

The brains of the system, my two main sumps.

Revs technology is primitive babe and works like an ole charm.

I filter from the bottom up and build river sumps that are beautiful and work without spending a bunch of money on crap you have to wind up modifying anyway and end up displeased.

Its all plastic anyway folks, period.

So do it yourself and be like sponge Bob.. Smile.

Best filter media? 

Used a bunch over the years, in the end, pearlite, polyester curtains , and quartz stones does the best ...biological, mechanical and polishes like glass.

Oh you filter out your nutrients! 

Horse shit!!.... Smile..

Plenty of nutrients for I run substrate with worms also in the tank...important key! 

Worms turn the hemp and lamb shit into pure gold.

What these sumps do with the pothos and soon tomato vines growing in them not only prevents me ever having to clean them, but also allows come harvest for me to pull the cannabis out without crashing my system...smile.

Also you have it by windows to promote algae! 

Darn right, you need it all if you want to truly grow almost anything and have super healthy fish.

This is ecosystem building and not some show tank at a miny mall.

You will always do better using your own mind and using stuff laying around the garage kind of thing.

You become your own " pioneer " and if others benefit that's OK also as that's how we all learn, from one another.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 15, 2018)

These sumps would make many nervous of overflow.

When the lord guided me I questioned also.

They will push up and put 250 gallons in my floor! ....thank god for insurance, right? 

Well its common sense, you must weigh the pearlite and other media down well with the stones...real well.

Then it sets and its stable .

Proper weight is key on these sumps and make sure to always cut the return holes in the sumps correct to the pipe or you will goop to much silicone and leak later.

Silicone and plastic not always best mix , however take your time and it works as long as your not jerking stuff around.

Next round our outside the pond buckets will be set up a bit different with grommets and drains as well.

Always room for a tweak here and there, however no major adjustments as you could crash it...be careful with these as they can produce indefinitely, but you get to cleaning and messing with it and you will kill the system .

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 15, 2018)

Many old souls have already broken bread with us under the pond .

They are coming to me sick...hush boy! 

I will not be still.

Coming to me sick, thyroid problems and different inflammation and cell diseases.

Loosing their faith, believing father has forsaken.

I tell them, he has not, it will tarry only a moment longer.

Warnings given, not taken....those Sanhedrin and others in their fields.

I tell them our story... And why they and so many of you are so sick.

Look up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... 

They have bombarded you with shit food and relied on your ignorance to not change...they have poisoned all now.

As if the food and all else not bad enough that your bodies work constantly to try and prevent disease's, but now.....look up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... 

What do you mean, they ask!!?? ...

They are spraying the hell out of us!!!!! 

Now more than ever our asses must take control of our health or indeed many are going to die...period.

Freewill.

What about god! Will he answer? 

Yes, but until then we must purify and make sacrifice... Most of all sacrifice our pitiful egos!!!!!! ..

Eat this tree and its seeds and quality organics whenever possible and ripen it correct and eat the cannabinoids oil.

Then you will have your defense until the whales hang from the mountains and your rulers that broke you all for trillions are dug from their holes they dug under you!!... 

The rabbit hole is deep and yet it does dead end into the truth, however that truth will not be found on the net and they stop the elect of god from presenting it....it will fail as the truth will not be killed this time.

Turn to god and the babied and you will be set on stones soon when the grand harvest of scum begins.

The harvest promised and it will indeed come from above when man realizes that not only is he not alone, but among the smallest in all creation.

And yet most prideful...

A group of sociopathic rulers has indeed successfully raised a narcissistic generation... Shoe fits...wear it!! 

However god never takes his eyes from his own.

If not for mercy and repentance and gods tree...I would have been swallowed up soon.

I have never known him to be partial.

They come to me sick and its as if they sense that soon I will be able to help them when my crop done.

I can only help if all wisdom is applied and all discipline.

When I say " discipline " it frightens many as many do not like discipline.

If you cannot self govern, you soon will not be able to stand.

Oh what will the sheep do when their pitiful old sadistic rulers and entitled families are no more......

Eccentric enough? 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 15, 2018)

Puff....strum....

Oh lion of Judah... Oh mahdi .....can you see....oh the mercy jah sends to thee....

You don't deserve ...not now...not then....oh how repentance and a broken heart can befriend him.....

Oh how snot and tears can bring him close....oh and why a worms enemies he indeed will roast.....

Oh Zion forgotten and a fake holy land accepted.... Oh a fake temple they have resurrected......oh a day of crushing will soon come....for warnings not heeded and sin on the run......

Oh jah his mercy cannot be known....he tarries to save the flesh and the bone.....

For no pleasure does he get....when he must destroy because so many forget....

Brother killing brother ...here and abroad....they fall for falsehoods and their teachers fraud.....

Oh jah they spout science, religion and puke....oh jah surely soon you will rebuke!!! ...

For with a mighty hand " planet tiamat, the x planet" and with an outstretched arm.." Planet nemesis " ...you will pull every arm of strength from the socket....

For they mock and still laugh at you and your elect ones.....oh soon their " show" will be over and no place to run....

Oh the old will soon raise up with the strength of their god ....they will dig them out with a shout!!! ......

Their gold and silver...they will toss on that day ....all the pride and strife will be gone away....puff


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 16, 2018)

A question oh jah, why here? ...

They shut down your truth on their YouTube and other formats...

They troll your elect and curse them and even bring up their pasts and other things in order to close the ears and remain in ignorance and ego..

It matters not, for all have freewill.

My obstacles are not his, for does he not know the location of all my brothers and sisters... Every hair on the heads.

To tell the whole story, the true story....whom the annunaki really are and where they are from and the tree brought here so long ago.

Oh lord but they have those scientist and conspiracy nuts that have written books and studied and made videos and everyone loves the person on film or the one whom holds the pen!!... 

Matters not, for him that holds the truth stands on the rock and nothing ...nothing will shake him.

Oh lord if only it was just info on cannabis that was shared it would have been enough and still too much.

How can the truth on the fruit be shared without sharing it all? 

.....it can't...

Your obstacles worm....are not mine.

Trust...faith...hope....love....compassion... Empathy....forgiveness.... Self responsible.... That is a worms duty...

Leave the duties of god...to god.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 16, 2018)

For in Christ " cannabis" as yehushua and john....they will do greater things...

Through truth....they will be free.....

Through humility... They will see god...

Through purification and self governance.... They will teach a generation set aside by their creator....jahuwa...whom made all....

That's right oh ye deep state!!!! 

He knows the hairs of your heads as well and comes to collect them all soon enough! 

They and the tree and the earth will be rid of you and nobody left will wonder of you.

Entitlement will soon be given to those " entitled" .....smile

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 16, 2018)

Hair receding lines and blue ties and double chins will be no more....

For a day promised , is at hand.

All those rumblings as you all spent and dug under the people to escape...

All those tunnels....and so much more....indeed...

As you have buried yourselves to escape in the past...every time..

You was told...not this time...he meant it.

Lives taken...children destroyed and tormented.... However those big bullshit smiles the sheep love and then label themselves as this side or that side.

Pitiful psychology and yet works wonders and why so easy for you all to control them...

You never come up with anything new and can see why...it works! 

The old " pull the wool over their eyes bullshit works like a charm." 

So good in fact, they will debate and argue and kill another over the lies you give that they eat like candy.

Its not that any of you are brilliant, in fact you turds are among the most dumb on earth....you simply have other confused brains do it for you.

Works like a charm...the whole dajaal/Antichrist system that the poor dumb religions sheep believe is a pitiful man.

You have done well.

Amazing how such an old horse shit plot can still work so well.

They even guard and protect you as if some damned honor.

Ends soon...

They will toss your shit out of their windows soon and repent and turn to their god whom is one..one...one..and come for you to dig you out of your holes by the strength of their god...

Even what I say now, and its very little...you still depend that most will not put it all together and simply laugh it off in their own sheep fear and ego.

Damned it really is a pitiful and less evolved psychology you all use on them but I be shit I will say again....works like a charm!! 

So no you guys are still idiots that have the worse type mental illnesses and now it seems you want the sheep to be as mentally ill as all all all ....of you.

Was it lonely being the only shit eating pecker heads on earth that have zero love or empathy that you wanted a whole population just like you? 

Wrong move assholes! 

You create anger and hate and no empathy in the sheep, what do you think they will do on your day of judgement oh ye synagogue of hell!!!.... 

They are going to tear you to absolute pieces.....

Indeed...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 16, 2018)

And they will do it while they eat the fruit and praise their god and tear down every standing falsehood you have built for them while you completely forsook the work of the fathers hand..

You pitiful fingers that like to hit buttons and delete any truth will soon end...you have no power...even tho you believe otherwise...

None...

As it shall be revealed...all of it...and all of you will be known... And speedy riddance the earth will have of you and all cohorts..

You ate the best of the wheat.

When you do this....all lines crossed.

Even if this not the place and even if these moderator here tells me to leave...it will not stop the truth from soon rolling on like a river you shit eating pricks...

Nor will it stop the judgement.

I will show them where they pierced me.

He will and you all know what I know.... That is not the horse shit nail scared hands of your fake Jesus!! 

It is the hole in planet x " tiamat" that was put on her aeons ago when annunaki tried to blow it up.

Should I tell them right here as to what tiamat does to earth so they can see the true geography and location of Zion!!!!!??? 

Muhammad abdullah Mahdi will sit on a stone and watch all of you scream for mercy ....you will get the mercy and empathy you gave.... None!!!... 

You erase Mahdi's comments and the man adnan oktar from turkey that claims to look for mahdi knows mahdi lives!!! 

His plots and those masons and templars and all the synagogue will be exposed .

All untruths will be and those that present them.

For no religions accepted so you plot falsehoods and fake holy lands and fake Israel and a fake temple that will bring your dooms soon enough...and you like doom and make movies of doom for the sheep to pay and fill your tables.......doom cometh and salvation to those that love and do no harm and turn to the babies...

You wanted it...you gave it....you wrote about it....you made bundles at the ole box office .....worry not....it comes.... It only tarries a moment longer.

You even hope for the writings of the old scrolls.

What part? 

The part that it says..." They will hate the elect one of god, they will say terrible things of him and even invent lies and stories of him, however he will destroy his wicked generation with the word of truth." 

This matters not....when you send for David... They will know him...

Then, you will watch all you have crumble even before your final hour comes.

They will know....all men can be killed...all men can be put in chains.

Just like john and yehushua was put in chains....and killed....not by the Sanhedrin was he killed....but by the sheep's own request for the truth indeed cost jobs and money and that pisses them off!!!!! 

Oh ye sheep will not slaughter this time and the deep state cowards already know.

Their overlords know god and that whom his hand is upon nothing can touch.

As written.....David will not shed blood and they will not shed his...even tho they try.

Then and only then will the people put down all religion and come to the one god of Jacob and love the children.

So many only gave milk because the sheep will even choke on that.

Meat must come now to the one seeking it.

Love, is your salvation... One love and where there is ego and fear....love cannot dwell.

God only is to be feared and no weapon forged against you can prosper....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 16, 2018)

Should I send them to watch the video? 

What video? 

The one over a year ago of the three giant circles that appeared over your fake Israel and Jerusalem? 

Tell them what those circles really are?? 

They will laugh at me and despise.

You shit eating assholes even depend on Mahdi's very eccentric nature to turn them away.

Perhaps his nature was given to test the sheep for you teach them that the elect one is supernatural!!!! 

He is a maggot that only wants to be a worm....a man.

Of course you fools know this and why you work every 400 year cycle so hard to teach them to look up instead of from amongst their own!!!!!! 

.....works well....so well even idiots like you and your puke scientists that cause so much harm can rule and continue for so long...

He let us annunaki run on a long long time also and others even longer.

Then...it is time....cut off time.

You ate the best of the wheat and a long list of crimes indeed....you killed too many....caused to much....

Then....they raise their voices....to him!!!!.... 

He does not want to cause harm and gives warnings and signs for us to change and sends his warner to confirm.

Only once in history was warning from god taken.

This time it was promised....if warning not taken ....he will tear the earth to pieces.

Even the jinn know this...all of them.

He made it all...if he answers and not the people...hell comes.

Planet x and nemesis will be released along with the angels of harvest.

The sun will die and our red binary appear and Andromeda and milky way one.

Laughing? 

I know you are, because you depend on the people calling anything that David would tell them ...madness.

For few that go to him seeking knowledge take it and even indeed despise him for it.

It does not matter...free will.

Tonight....my brothers and sisters whom are here and those that will come will read the story I will give them.

Then, indeed...they can make a choice.

I tell you now oh ye deep state.... You should not mess with this website if I do this.

You will not conflict!!! 

You leave it to them to decide for most will call it complete madness and run to their teachers and gurus....let them.

Those with ears...will hear.....

It is always few, that stand against the many.

It is written..... Only 313 will help him in the entire world and out of them....gods truth will destroy all falsehoods.

They will know him when they see him , their brother...enlil....Jacob... Moses...David... Eliyahu...john....Muhammad... John.....Muhammad Mahdi, the 12th from Ishmael..... Whom is no better than his brothers....

They will even know why he has had to be mahdi since we blew up the earth in Sodom and Gomorrah.

The truth.... Of Messiah... And whom he really is......for the Christ.... Is cannabis....it still dies...to save you! 

Kill the tree and not the worm oh my brothers!!!!!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 16, 2018)

harvested maybe 16 wk SL's under the 3000k leds..got quite a yield from 625 w..

will let the ones under 5000k continue until you say when..fan leaves are crispy

plant looks half dead[but but in a good waaaay lol]

will update after the 3000 k plants are dry enough..i may raise my lights more next time..but being closer sure finished em fast



and bud from13 wk sl under 3000k led..

here is a photo of 16 wk sl plant under 5000k led



Thema's..just before flip


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 16, 2018)

Everything looks fantastic old mom.

You took a good sample and you got those 5000 going that will soon blow your mind.

You got some weeks to go, but rest assured they are doing exactly what they are supposed to

Now brother you have no count and may not be as concerned over big bushes and yields from big bushes however guaranteed you will increase yield by bringing light up.

I don't know old mom but you have something with these led 5000 and even tho not fancy, they kick the crap out of all others I've seen used.

Fancy is nice, but how good does it grow? 

I have just one 120 in my closet and the bushes under it are thriving more each day.

Par is everything, but even that must be balanced.

No worries, you know I don't preach or condemn or convert.

I share the story, that's it, then its choice.

All that love and do no harm have nothing to be concerned with anyhow.

There are those either here are coming here that somebody has something to say to and that's not me for I have nothing to say and rather be playing ax and writing a song.

We have been friends long enough that you have seen my heart, now let the others.

Come what may.

The Thelma's are going to be super cool as you will see and honored your growing them for me and others to see.

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 17, 2018)

..you have an interesting outlook and knowledge of a lot of non main stream events

5000k SL buds are crusty now..

Thelmas will be flipped tomorrow ..will repro and test smoke them

did not get to the SL bud and tried the Ogers instead 

will definitely try SL tonight.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 19, 2018)

14 wk smoke test update
potent enough,
mellow balance of characteristics
big taste..still cannot define that
other stuff going full term..
nice stuff..not exactly my style unless it grows on me..

Thelmas get flipped today along with

kona
iss
vortex
quite a few th mex from repros
...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

*I just stumbled across this. Weirdly enough, I’m running both Acapulco Gold and @shorelineOG’s Shoreline Bx3 as we speak.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Every indica is nothing more than the original sativa thrown from Eden pollinated with cactus " Opuntia ficus indica " along with all other counterpart it pollinates with.
> 
> I will not apologize for having this knowledge.
> 
> ...


*This is false. Firstly, you can’t breed a cactus with cannabis; their sister chromatids have different numbers of chromosomes and aren’t genetically compatible via meiosis. Secondly, the word “indica” comes from the fact that that variation was grown and evolved on the Indian Subcontinent. Same as the human race: adaptation over long periods of time to a climate changes the genome over time. It used to be referred to as “Cannabis sativa forma Indica.” 

Ruderalis isn’t whatever you tried to say it’s a hybrid of either. “Ruderalis” denotes being of Russia. The reason it likely adapted to autoflower is due to the longer dark periods at that latitude.

Also, Shoreline is a completely different strain. There is no “Acapulco Shoreline because it was found on a sandy beach.” It’s Acapulco Mexican Sativa, if it’s a Mexican Sativa at all. Shoreline is a Grateful Dead-era roadkill skunk-type strain bred and grown in Texas since the late ‘70s, early ‘80s, I believe. There will, however, be a Shoreline Bx3 x Acapulco Gold cross coming soon, because I’m making it.

FinShaggy, is that you in there?*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

*By the way: I am an Shaman, as well. I follow the Advaita Vedanta school of Hindu Philosophy, and have been fortunate enough to be introduced to the Soma of the Vedas, the Chavin Huachuma Ceremony of Peruvian Andes, and the Ayahuasca Ceremony of the Amazon. *

*I have seen you pray to Allah, Jesus, Jehovah, and Jah. Now, granted, we’re all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively, so technically speaking, they’re all the same entity, but could you please choose and stick to one spiritual tradition and the religious rituals thereof instead of invoking the name of a deity in every religion and claiming you’re a Shaman? Christians think Shamans are Satanic, and Islam and Judaism in their modern and Medieval forms are also in opposition to Shamanism.*

* And if you are a Shaman, what sacraments have you been introduced to? What Shamanic rituals and traditions have you been privy to? *


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> But more on saguaro and bamboo pollinated cannabasum.
> 
> Just like the different microclimates I discussed and how they contribute also to each landraces region of distinction and characteristics, there is more.
> 
> ...


*Again, I don’t want to be rude, but this entire concept is something you literally just made up. It is impossible for Bamboo, Barrel Cacti, Saguaro Cacti, or anything that isn’t Cannabis to successfully pollinate a Cannabis plant, due to the difference in numbers of chromosome pairs. Meiosis will not occur. *

*Cannabis chromosome count: 20, or 10 pairs. Cannabis is diploid. Chromosome count for Opuntia ficus-indica: 44. Other cacti are between 11 and 33 chromosomes, most often 22/11 pairs, and can be either diploid, tetraploid, or polyploid. Bamboo has 48-96 chromosomes, or 24-48 pairs, and in once case, 2n = 192. These plants are not compatible and will not interbreed.*

*Chemdog/Chemdawg isn’t what you claim it is, either. It’s Lemon Thai,** Nepalese sativa, and an Old World Paki Kush.
*
*You’re spelling Kaneh-Bosm wrong, by the way. *


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 19, 2018)

making some popcorn right now...


----------



## yesum (Mar 19, 2018)

I think Rev was saying the plants around cannabis affect it, not that they interbreed exactly. That is possible. You sound like you got a certificate in Shamanism. I got one thru the mail for being a Reverend. haha

Mom are you wearing corduroy pants in the pic? I still wear them too, damn comfortable. Not in style for a bit but whatever.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

yesum said:


> I think Rev was saying the plants around cannabis affect it, not that they interbreed exactly. That is possible. You sound like you got a certificate in Shamanism. I got one thru the mail for being a Reverend. haha
> 
> Mom are you wearing corduroy pants in the pic? I still wear them too, damn comfortable. Not in style for a bit but whatever.


*Pretty sure he specifically said “hybrid.” Meaning, he believes they are a crossbreed.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

*Also, I’m pretty sure he might be on the Schizophrenia spectrum, potentially Schizotypal, but maybe just Schizophrenic. I’m not saying there’s no validity to a Schizophrenic’s religious interpretations, because it all has to do with the malfunctioning of the 5-HT2A receptor (Serotonin/5-Hydroxytryptamine receptor) which N,N-DMT also interfaces with, but I’m pretty sure Schizophrenics are receiving the message kind of scrambled. *


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 19, 2018)

It is my burden to carry now.

Indeed , I have healing yet to do...

I will not argue what cannabis does in the wild with counterparts... I know what it does...period.

I don't need a lesson in genes.

Just like I knew and know how to ripen it properly and how to cure all all...all degenerative cell diseases and inflammation diseases with it.

Just like I know exactly where it came from and whom brought it.

If I am a mad man...your Zionist rulers would gladly allow me a YouTube channel.... I would just be one of the gang.

The story matters not now and I will simply call out trolls and " shamans" and gurus galore....not worth it...not yet.

The only thing that matters is to love and do no harm and ripen this tree correctly so lives can be saved and this tree released.

The truth will come brothers and there is one but indeed there is a time.

As I told old mom, I have taken much and need a reprieve.. Not a further battle...not yet.

I have given freely..the info is true and sets free those that apply.

I am not a shaman or a guru... Just an ole boy the Hopi say they have waited on.

Just an old friend..a worm.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 19, 2018)

I will only say one more thing for those that can't believe what they do in the wild.

Go back early in the thread and read calliandra response and add pollen and oh boy oh boy that's how it is done.

Meaning home booooyzzz! Yeahhh! Boooy!! 

If I grow my male and female " say " pure indica's back home in the old hillbilly blackberry patches them sum beaches will start in the generations to get deep blackberry purple and taste and smell like them there ole blackberry... Indeed..

That's it, that is all your getting folks...take it or leave it.

Just like the ripening if you want to challenge this " wisdom" then grow your shit in shit and around some berries or whatever and let males pollinate and then keep using same seeds and see for ....yourselves!! 

Or listen to your ole shamans and gurus and book writers and horse shitters.

The rev gives truth...period!! 

To hell with dip shit bad science and " spiritualist " horse shit with little understanding !! 

Keep challenging and walk away with your heads down again but keep your papers to yourselves... Read them all while I was dying!!!! 

Listen kids for Rev does not condemn or convert.... He lays the shit on the line like the old band triumph use to say baby! 

One love


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

*One love, man. We’re all facets of God, the Conscious Energy underlying all of existence. *

*“Ayam Atma Brahma.”*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

*Regardless, what you state isn’t fact/true, it’s literally a bunch of Word Salad nonsense.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2018)

*“Word salad is a "confused or unintelligible mixture of seemingly random words and phrases",[1] most often used to describe a symptom of a neurological or mental disorder. The words may or may not be grammatically correct, but are semantically confused to the point that the listener cannot extract any meaning from them. The term is often used in psychiatry as well as in theoretical linguistics to describe a type of grammatical acceptability judgment by native speakers, and in computer programming to describe textual randomization.*

*...*

* It appears in people with dementia and schizophrenia,[2] as well as after anoxic brain injury. Clang associations are especially characteristic of mania, as seen in bipolar disorder, as a somewhat more severe variation of flight of ideas. In extreme mania, the patient's speech may become incoherent, with associations markedly loosened, thus presenting as a veritable word salad.*

*It may be present as:*


*Clanging, a speech pattern that follows rhyming and other sound associations rather than meaning*
*Graphorrhea, a written version of word salad that is more rarely seen than logorrhea in people with schizophrenia.[3]*
*Logorrhea, a mental condition characterized by excessive talking (incoherent and compulsive)*
*Receptive aphasia[4]*
*Schizophasia, a mental condition characterized by incoherent babbling (compulsive or intentional, but nonsensical)”*


----------



## yesum (Mar 19, 2018)

pe·dan·tic
pəˈdan(t)ik/
_adjective_

of or like a pedant.
"many of the essays are long, dense, and too pedantic to hold great appeal"
synonyms: overscrupulous, scrupulous, precise, exact, perfectionist, punctilious, meticulous, fussy, fastidious, finicky; 
dogmatic, purist, literalist, literalistic, formalist; 
casuistic, casuistical, sophistic, sophistical; 
captious, hair-splitting, quibbling; 
_informal_nitpicking, persnickety
"a pedantic interpretation of the rules"


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 20, 2018)

i figured the "non cannabis" talk would not end well..

..mr olive ..no one cares about yer shaman stuff
or your wisdom..except you
as well..
if you really had wisdom you could deport your self better..
it was either you or somene else who would show up..so
howdy

so enough about you..lets see yer plants


here are photos of the

thelma's




if its bodhi's ag you are growing..we can talk..i grew it out


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 20, 2018)

re shoreline og...it sounds good except for the og

yeh we know the shoreline vs shoreline stuff bro....u r late to that party

he can call it anything he wants..just like the bx 3 you are growing..

will look in on Olives grow..if he is actually interested in cannabis

more than self proclamation plus a bit of spelling correction,botany and psychiatry..

all around shamanistic qualities we have known and loved..jk

he is a good grower..and pretty bright

welcome homie..lets talk weed..

[/QUOTE] Mom are you wearing corduroy pants in the pic? I still wear them too, damn comfortable. Not in style for a bit but whatever.[/QUOTE]


i stopped wearing jeans 40 yrs ago..too tight on me balls....i do not do style...i am style..jk


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 20, 2018)

No worries, its going to happen and they can physiological profile all they want.

They called them all " demented."

I have told that the last trees you grown old mom are puerta vallarta Jalisco made in the bamboo patches there.

Those Thelma are hybrid but not stoney.

Thelma is the puerta vallarta shoreline bamboo bred to western Oaxaca indica.

As I said, the Mexican pure indica's from tropic of cancer down are not stoney.

Western Oaxaca indica's are most southern and also not stoney.

They are pure indica's galore in mexico and you damned right it is cactus that creates them.

I could give two ounces of horse shit immature bud if their gurus know or not.

Read and look for papers to read until your eyeballs fall out folks as you will not find what I speak.

Why? Because its truth and it leads to other truths they don't want you to know.

You want to know whom is the most hard headed of all those to receive the truth?

Why of course those that believe themselves already awakened and full of wisdom!

They are already " to smart."

You know why people in person tell me I am a good teacher...because I am a good student and always hungry for knowledge.

The problems in history is nobody wants it but the few... I am here for the few.

Look bellow...smile.
Second pic is a pure Zacatecas indica pollinated with fuzzy opuntia.

Third pic is a pure Zacatecas indica pollinated with non fuzzy opuntia.

First pic western Oaxaca " pure Thelma" also made by pollinating with opuntia in the area.

Sorry the gurus did not know this , just like proper ripening among other things.

I know and I share it for the best price in town.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 20, 2018)

Once more, I will recommend what I did early on in this thread.

All of you that will ...simply go type in to google....Jalisco cannabis.

You should pull up a video and or article from sep 28 2012.

Will show fields of cannabis growing next to blue agave.

They tell you " meaning the news outlet " that they do this to hide the cannabis wich is horse shit...just take a look!! 

Its in an open field and those agave are not hiding a damned thing.

The natives plant that cannabis with agave for generations because they know what the rev knows folks! 

Its that simple.

Those with eyes...those with ears.

So much for the book writers.

Just like with the ripening, when all see that I have also told truth on this also , the know it alls can eat crow! 

Why would I tell the truth on one thing and lie like a dog on another? 

Go take a look and convince yourselves of whatever you would like.

Your science knowledge is horse shit and nobody likes that....oh crrrryy ....me a river...

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 20, 2018)

Same with the Pakistan chitral strain.

Will not take ten big ole minutes of your times to go and look at the opuntia cactus that grow in the same area and the cactus flowers have the same distinctive coloration.

It has always been the case with cannabis and I can't help but wonder if there is a conspiracy... Even though I doubt it.

Just overlooked.

What will happen when this is proven? 

Will your breeders and book writers find humility and learn from those that know so others can be taught? 

Your very science that so many love will soon indeed prove what I have shared for they will have original stuff to study if they come to somebody like me.

Your very science labs can help prove rev wrong or right.

For it is not my wisdom being challenged .

I knew nothing either...until I did.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 20, 2018)

A conversation I had...one I will never forget.

Yes, I could be lying ...the conversation either did or did not happen and only god knows, right? 

However if I am telling the truth about this conversation, ...perhaps some of you will get to thinking.

Three years ago I was still in so much pain and no real cannabinoids out here to help me finish my healing.

I felt like the world on my shoulders and said, " lord the info on cannabis alone is more than most of them can hear for all you teach is opposite. " 

A few days later, i went to the laundry room to get our clothes from the dryer.

My heart started pounding as I seen sitting behind me a Mexican/European looking young man.

Something said...unload on this kid.

So I did.

Told him all god had shared with me while he sat there and nodded and smiled at every word I said.

Then he says to me....my family is cartel in southern mexico around gruerro.

Then he opens his laptop he had with him and proved his words.

Pictures... Galore.

Him , his family and tons of ganja.

The young man looks in my eyes and says....his exact words....." They pollinate with other things." 

My jaw dropped and I said... You know this!!?? 

He smiled and said, " of course I know this." 

I said , why want they listen? 

His response..." White boys and especially educated white boys are very prideful. " 

I said, your right, I have had to work overtime on my own bullshit for sure.

He said, " don't give up." 

Then he closed his laptop and walked away and I never seen the young man again.

As he also said..." Yes we cut it early to supply demand now and our grandfathers allowed it to go much longer." 

The end.

How do any of you know if this conversation ever happened? ...you don't.

However it did, so take it as you will folks.

I took it as truth for I know it is.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 20, 2018)

Now for those willing to get out a map, we can have some fun applying the good ole common sense rev was taught and no long litany science horse shit that leads to headaches and half understanding.

Now let's play...for those with their maps ready.

Now, if old Rev is correct and all cannabis started from the first sativa and hemp tree " tree of wisdom and tree of life" that was tossed from an old place called eden long ago when the continents was together " oops" then just know that Adam and eve " Indians " scattered those seeds starting in Oaxaca.

Well what about cannabis overseas? ...we will get to that later but let's start with mexico.

They moved north and south and scattered.

As cycles came and went and continents every cycle came apart or together and climates changed...so did cannabis.

For as climate changes so does plant fauna in given areas and hence so does cannabis.

Now the world as we know it, the continents are apart " for now, oops." 

So let's look at the map and climate and latitude and longitude we have now and start a small educated journey in mexico.

All indica's from mexico like any other indica cannabis is a result of pollinating with cactus.

Cannabis " indica" around the northern desert " look at the map" will be stoney to weird and sedative and tend to go purple.

Now look at Zacatecas.

Indica's around the desert of tropic of cancer get a more intense UV and blue spectrum and are no longer stoney and probably the largest of all indica's.

Now look at the desert of west Oaxaca and more none stoney indica's use to come from there and are also large.

All Mexican indica's get larger than Afghanistan indica's.

No doubt some southern Mexican indica's have probably been used in projects but they thought them sativa for they are not stoney and can be very floral and pretty in their smells.

Now, in the north again you have many different species of cactus from different climates and microclimate.

However, the common opuntia and barrel and saguaro are number one cannabis counterparts in the north.

Saguaro and barrel cactus cannabis from mexico and Afghanistan is very potent and resinous and stoney.

Around Zacatecas you have cactus that does not get as tall but it spreads and the cannabis is the same.

Same with all the areas on the map that are tropical and subtropical.

Many different things to pollinate with but nothing as powerful as the bamboo cannabis.

My cartel friend agreed when he said... All the Acapulco types are the strongest.

How many types? 

Look and see all the regions in mexico that have bamboo and that is how many potential cannabis bamboo types you have.

They will also be different in effects depending on the region and latitude they are from.

Like the puerta vallarta are some of the most northern bamboo around Jalisco and the effects different than a more southern bamboo type.

You old timers should see where I am going with this.

It's common sense.

One love..rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 20, 2018)

Pure 100% Acapulco red.

Some old timers have said they remember it being the most potent.

Perhaps we shall see and her matching male ready.

I know this...they are all smaller trees.

..and little trees pack a punch.

The sack I got these from years ago, the bud blacked me out smoking a joint on the way home from getting it.

Thank goodness I was on a back road.

Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 21, 2018)

at this point..
when i see squat or at least
not tall skinny sativas from mexico
i attribute them to natural selection..


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 21, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> ...5000k led doing as good as the 3000 k for flowering.....


Thanks for running this test...results seem to contradict generally accepted convention...got comparison pics?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 21, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> at this point..
> when i see squat or at least
> not tall skinny sativas from mexico
> i attribute them to natural selection..


...its true old mom.

Only the old Sativa's around Oaxaca get huge in mexico.

All others are small, even the fruit and berry pollinated Sativa's.

Bamboo cannabis very small.

Took hybrid Bob six months veg to get one right at six feet tall years back.

Indica's around Zacatecas probably are the largest in mexico.

They spread like fire when you top on them and give huge buds as you guys will see that are creative and aphrodisiac.

However all bamboo cannabis with highland tai being only exception is small.

I'm not trying to give the breeders hell for all the trees will heal if grown out correctly, however not knowing the true botany of this old devolved fruit tree has led to much horse shit confusion and a loss of the old mental expression's of so many beautiful pure landrace.

And I mean all landrace including the indica's are important.

Like I told old mom, he may change his name to old mom indica when he tries these southern Mexican indica's lol.

Just like this old picture of my pineapple gruerro from the wild.

Small little insignificant looking tree that tasted like rotten pineapple and would make you trip depending at the point she was cut.

So just know your largest yielding dutch strains would have Oaxaca in their woodpiles.

Like critical for instance looks like a lowland eastern Oaxaca... Use to call them " mean greens" and the whole tree would fill out with big calyxes bud of dark green baseball bats and they was pure from the brick when I grew them back home .

Pure Oaxaca when given time on the vine is hard to beat.

Its just the little bamboo types put out crystals from the wild like some captive subcool strain.

You want oil...sub's strains sweat...they do.

However they cause insane paranoia when cut early and better to eat.

I don't down good work.

Sub's firsts was his best and he could have stopped there and tailored them for more stability, that's all I will say.

Was actually wanting to find a great cut of California orange and breed into a bamboo.

That is one pleasant strain.

The older strains to me are still the best as they are not to far gone from their original wild profiles.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 21, 2018)

Little girl scout cookies is quite the bush.

She stands out and loves being topped.

This strain does well outdoors here and putting the blue agave to it , I have a good feeling about the results.

Will strengthen the strain as well for agave are only finicky when to wet and that works good in this Colorado climate.

Agave is not technically classified, because it was brought to earth by the same folks that brought cannabis.. Oops.

Believe me, to get some pure agave cannabis pollinated is just as important as any bamboo.

They are beautiful and unique and work as aphrodisiac for man and women.

Rev


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2018)

When I smoked some of the Rebar crosses from the old school Maui Wowie male I was reminded how stoney the Maui Wowie hits your body.

I was back in 1975 Makowao feeling the earth talk to me.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 23, 2018)

harvested the 14 wk sl under 3000 k..
pretty well dry now..buds look a bit weathered..like cured 

the 5000k sl i am leaving until revthnat says when
my guess is under two more weeks..
fans are crispy..buds are turning from reddish to goldish..looks to be a decent yield
appear to still be swelling..its not for the week of heart
must be 17 wks now..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 23, 2018)

Mohican said:


> When I smoked some of the Rebar crosses from the old school Maui Wowie male I was reminded how stoney the Maui Wowie hits your body.
> 
> I was back in 1975 Makowao feeling the earth talk to me.
> 
> ...


Lol, seems you may have smoked some good ole dirt cured African.

They put it under the ground to cure in husks and it produces a weird body effect and yet still opens the mind.

Very unique and smooth like perique tobacco in a way.

1975 the year rev was born.

Mohican like old mom has been doing this a spell...rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 23, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> harvested the 14 wk sl under 3000 k..
> pretty well dry now..buds look a bit weathered..like cured
> 
> the 5000k sl i am leaving until revthnat says when
> ...


I'm excited old mom.

You guys that do this will be testimony to the truth and all that do have and will contribute to its release.

Its for all of us to stand, not just one or two.

The tree was given to all but all must understand it now to grow it out correctly and truly heal those in need.

Why do you think the us gooberment put a patent on cannabinoids?

They know what the rev knows and the elite assholes know it will heal most all diseases with a lifestyle change.

However then you will not need the assholes anymore and that scares the hell out of their little sociopathic controlling minds.

" they" will not stop anything this time, even though its in their very pitiful natures to try.

The Levi will break and the truth of this old blue rock will roll on like a raging river.

Then these kids will have a goodly place to be safe and happy.

They will play and nap under the trees.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 24, 2018)

Leaf paste.

Take organic leaves and decarb at 275 for 45 to an hour and soak in alcohol 91% isopropyl dollar store is fine for six hours.

Strain and boil off .

Heals like a mofo and you can smoke it as well and feel balanced when put on THC bud.

The most healing part of Simpson oil is the leaves that most waste like trash!! 

Ole rev can shit out bread loaves now without agony as it burned out the rest of my colon inflammation and hemorrhoids two years ago.

Leaves are so important... So much true knowledge not known because of horse shit passed one to another.

I had to learn not to be a parrot and search deeper.

Death is a great motivation.

Better to eat it but....puff...it smokes out fantastic and you find yourself walking away from the bong instead of to it.    

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 24, 2018)

If you stay away from THC and use only leaves and ripened bud cannabinoids you not only heal your mind and body, but also you can return to work...to life.

No more failed drug tests!! 

The worm has come to give his brothers and sisters freedom from diseases and the man!!!

Will you dare... Will any of you even dare deny the most highs message to give the children their healings!!!!!!!!! 

You put your egos and your narcissistic prides and egos and bullshit science and religion and your own bullshit ways of being raised before this message of truth and I promise you all on my very life you will see the god now denied...the god of Jacob flip this earth like a pancake and unleash the horsemen upon the earth and no bunker or technology or weapon will save a prideful ass!!! 

Then the babies will have a goodly place...all to their own...none of our sorry little undeserving asses will be here.

They will be taught by god himself.

Kill the tree and not the man!!! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 24, 2018)

If we do not raise the lions within ourselves and turn with humility to these lost and sick kids....he will raise the four winds!!!.... And with a mighty right hand and outstretched arm he will harvest the vile like pitiful dust!!!!

With a breath of his nostrils he will bring the animals of the sea and scatter them on the tops of the mountains and the angels already here will come down and tear assholes from bunkers !!! 

If we repent and turn to love not only will we be delivered but the enslavers will be given to you when the doors of their holes are torn open! 

Blue ties and double chins and their hair pieces...no more.... The show will be over...no more cycles...no more repeats.

Those old souls with ears...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 24, 2018)

Why are you so eccentric rev? 

Was all you went through left you a bit emotionally skewed? 

I went through what others have been through...refinement... No self righteous mind dwells here.

...when a man sees and learns things they say a man is not supposed too see and learn...it leaves one eccentric...

The box I lived in was just as tight as anyone else's.

The ways I was raised driven in me just as deep.

All the slang talk and prideful walk with a beer in one hand and my pecker in the other.

....yep. .a whole or wardrobe of those t-shirts....

Then...if a asshole has had enough...he will either die...or look up for the first time.

If a narcissistic, you can change... But only through much pain and if you are forgiven and change... The narcissistic for sure cannot return or they will be left to themselves.

I have to allow the change to come and yes ..it hurts.

To change..to give a damned...to love ones self without pride and give that to others.

Easy peasy to break a mans nose.

Much harder to heal a mans nose.

Is your brother really heavy? 

To get it...we must give it...

You pick up a white chip daily for each day has its own.

The application of any truth is the first steps to freedom.

One love


----------



## yesum (Mar 24, 2018)

You gotta way with words Rev. for sure.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 24, 2018)

This is why so many are more sick than ever.

People said we was crazy years ago on this as well.

Can people not look up? 

Do I really need to explain what a contrail is?

These are chemicals being sprayed on you.

Their objectives for spraying changed and now they spray more than just barium and aluminium... Viruses...you name it! 

Killing nature and your part of it folks just like me so all the new diseases and illnesses are one look up away.

Feel powerless? What can I do? Pass the doritis, let's move on? 

Solutions? 

Repent and turn to super foods like hemp and coconut to name the top two.

Detox, keep yourselves clean as possible so that you can constantly shit, piss, sweat, fart, cough and cum and spit it out.

That's it...until the bastards harvest comes and it will..soon.

Big noses and double chins and blue ties and entitled families will soon have their entitlement given to them...all of it....seventy times seven for every life.

So, now there really is no escape as they devise more school shootings and more dajaal bullshit on the one eyed TV and media to keep sheep busy.

We should be renting planes and shooting down these fools and yet what god will soon bring upon them will be much worse and terrifying.

Pictures don't lie and people are becoming aware and the filth has an hour upon them soon.

You bought their albums and watched their movies and listened to their arrogant scientist and fought and killed one another over their false history and horse shit puke religions and now...oh boy spiritualism! ...." Ism" ....I self me.

How much more does all need? 

How much more horse shit does one need to be fed? 

All they have done and now they don't even try to hide it at all...they still depend on the ignorant sheep to defend all lies.

Without all of you and those chubbies that guard them...they are maggots whoms necks can be snapped liked pencils...get it now? 

Hope so folks.


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 24, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> This is why so many are more sick than ever.
> 
> People said we was crazy years ago on this as well.
> 
> ...


I like to call them sheep too. 

I dont even have to mention conspiracy theories that havent been proven beyond a resonable doubt, theres proof out there already on their widespread capitalist destruction...

How the &*$% are they soo smart if they let all animals ingest carcinogenic plastics... their own food source...

"Animals from the deepest places on Earth have been found with plastic in their stomachs, confirming fears that manmade fibres have contaminated the most remote places on the planet."

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/environment/2017/nov/15/plastics-found-in-stomachs-of-deepest-sea-creatures

Those mofos are just as dumb as the avg person alowing this to happen while controlling the planet. . Dog help us all. Lol

This is a huge part of why my grow journal is ranting about energy savings/ conservation while a lot on here will try and sell the fanciest garbage that isnt needed and is incredibly detrimental longterm.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 24, 2018)

now back to regular programming..


dang if those Thelmas aren't stocky fat leaf sativas!!

hey revth'nat..i am excited..as soon as a couple show sex i will clone em and let a few males repro this batch


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 24, 2018)

Only through conscious awareness and truth can one be set free from the evils that most do not want to act like really happens.

How evil? How many lines did they cross?

Let me be blunt...let me make you all puke or simply say to your closedminds ....this man is ill and knows not what he speaks.

Does not matter, but I will give it.

They kill and eat children after they torture them and fuck them and sacrifice them to Baal or molech or whatever fucking diety these idiots make up to dance with demons and other cohorts of sin.

Can't handle it?

There's more...much more....and in the words of that prick Nicholson I will end with this.....you can't handle the truth!!!!!!

And yet....and yet....that does not make the truth fade away except in the unaccepting mind.

Underneath the red carpets of the " shit house" in Washington is embroidery of molech underneath them all.

The young generation does not worship the old " gods" for the little dumb asses have made their own gods.... With self being the biggest of all.

Oh but we like Beyonce


OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> now back to regular programming..
> 
> 
> dang if those Thelmas aren't stocky fat leaf sativas!!
> ...


Dang they look great! 

I wanted you too see for yourself brother what a good hybrid is for a sativa guy.

The Jalisco bamboo with the west desert Oaxaca should be a heck of a combo.

When you see that...Dorothy and Rachel will be sent as they will be fire as well.

That great smoke report under those 5000 will be coming soon.

Just remember no green can be anywhere.

Your doing great and it will be a good payoff.

The 5000k is absolutely the overall way to go with led.

No doubt you will see that.

You have par and yield and quality and the tree will die for cannabinoids.

Can't beat that! ...rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 24, 2018)

led panels make big leaves

kona





ISS


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 25, 2018)

Right above our house today.

A response perhaps for my post above!? 

The bastards a few months ago sprayed a satanic star right above us...think I make this up? 

You could even smell it today.

Whom does this? 

Your Oprah's and danny glovers and Leonardo's and Madonna and all the child killing pieces of satanic shit from the bottom to the top of the shit pile in DC and beyond...pure evil these turds and yet the sheep love them...can't get enough....just seen a family of Muslims next door bring a 96 inch dajaal/ Antichrist right into their home.

Oh entertain us and give us more puke while they do whatever the hell they want to do.

Even better...get em all sitting on their asses jacked with THC to go with their doritos and bean dip.

From hollyhell all the way up the scale the shit rolls both up hill and down hill.

We don't believe!! 

I don't give a shit!! ....still does not make the truth fade away ...even though they have tried for generations to dig up the truth out of the deserts and hide it!! 

Sociopathic and mental illnesses cannot take warnings and only know control and hate for others.

However two emotions they do share with all...fear and pain.

When their hour comes...the pain they shall have...seventy times seven.

Spray assholes....spray the most vile shit you can come up with! ....until it drips from the trees.

You will not kill the sealed ones of god.

You will not escape your hour of harvest.

Pitiful sheep will indeed soon see they are not alone and men's hearts will explode when they see what steps upon earth for every vile piece of shit on it...all.

That includes me if I want to go back for more! 

No partiality as these entitled fucks will see.

You could not be from god john for you use profanity and have anger.

Read the above again!!! 

Read it!!! 

Suck it up and accept it for it is truth as prophet Enoch told they would do! 

I will curse these pieces of shit like filthy rats and when they decide to come for Mahdi... The people will know the worm.

Come with harm in mind...you or anyone else will only do it one time...only once will you try this.....you old reincarnated pecker heads! 

God will purify and put back in order all...all that you have destroyed and all the sheep helped you to destroy.

All will have their rewards.. All.

If this sounds like too much, your in trouble for this is nothing just like the info on cannabis given freely.

Their shit hole is so damned deep and I can't call the sheep ignorant anymore....it is now blatant hate and stupidity! 

Shoe fits...wear it.

The more horse shit they pile on the sheep...the more they beg them for more.

We are all sentient beings and created by god and nobody stupid dumb fucking ass is better than another !!!!! 

Silly asses in the black community do not even realize how many different bloodline's of blacks there are!! 

As if it matters!! ....all one you dumb ass kids!!!!! 

You better break away from the hate inside because of how my generation raised you and take self responsibility for your fathers and mothers will pay for their sins...but not yours!!!!! 

Sling that TV out the damned window and go be of help to somebody other than yourselves and keep your little peckers in your pants and stop treating women like toilet bowls!!! 

You are not worth that blow job after work mother fucker if you treat her like shit and hump her for 10-20 minutes.

Your wife is you and you are her assholes!! 

How do you treat yourselves? 

Think....think......think......think........think........dear god.....think!!!!!?


----------



## yesum (Mar 25, 2018)

Hehe, You are on a roll Rev. I think those trails are just water vapor though. All I have read backs that up. TV is mostly a waste no doubt. I am addicted to a electronic screen so I use the computer. Others their phones or tv. Your AG x Master Kush are really vigorous. I have two in a 1 gallon pot and yet they thrive.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 25, 2018)

Know this....the god of all has no partiality to any bloodline....he will turn one to dust as quick as the other...

However his mercy is without limits.

A true repentance in snot and tears crying like a pitiful maggot goes a long way with the one....one god of Jacob.

On your face, not a religion will you find him.

You will fear him that do not.

Why? For his mercy.

All should already be dead and yet very few even understand what I mean by this and the rulers depend on a worm sounding mad to the people.

Their old way of controlling a planet is used every time for it works like a charm.

If not broke, why fix it.

The show will be over soon enough.

In the children is where you will find salvation.

They will soon have a goodly place.

And if we repent to this god of yours what then? 

He will sit you on stones when the hour comes and you will know he is god.

The father...he answers quickly to...father.

No weapon forged against you will prosper.

You will bake cookies at 5:00am for two police officers in your home and tell them your a saint of god as I told them whom I was...just a worm.

We discussed running for sheriff while I showed them my pond and told them the truth on cannabis and life.

That kind of thing....the power of the most high....one love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 25, 2018)

yesum said:


> Hehe, You are on a roll Rev. I think those trails are just water vapor though. All I have read backs that up. TV is mostly a waste no doubt. I am addicted to a electronic screen so I use the computer. Others their phones or tv. Your AG x Master Kush are really vigorous. I have two in a 1 gallon pot and yet they thrive.


Not a chance in hell yessum.

They are chem trails as I lived next to Arnold's base back home and I know the difference.

You can even smell them and god has shown us why they do this.

I'm not here to convinced.. Only to tell truth.

People can accept or not.

I'm not being an ass...I love all of you but the boomer generation needs to take a deep breath and realize what they was warned of...has now happened.

I know with 100% these are chemicals and it is diabolical what they are doing.

I do not watch conspiracy horse shit and probably watched Jesse Ventura once ever .

My info comes from a higher source ...a source that does not lie or give half truths.

I've looked into this over ten years so let's take god out of it a moment....my studies and others have shown without a doubt what this is.

Not to mention the pilots I have heard speak on it personally and they are terrified to speak of it for their jobs and lives.

Ole Rev knows how to get people to open up to him and live down the road again from much military.

God knows where to put a worm.

Next time they spray the satanic star I will picture it and then say its moisture.

Contrails disappear... These do not ...they spread and you can even smell the shit.

Haarp has to do with it also.

Many reasons they do this...none good.

People pay no attention.

There is a reason the earthquake's and sink holes and meteorite's and even all the bullshit mental illness and why the sun is white and no longer deep orange.

Oh but hush...we don't want to hear this shit! 

I know and how could some nobody know things that all the wise guys don't? 

A worm must know something that upsets them for if I was nuts they would give me red carpet on YouTube.

As I've told...they should let us as most will hate and call us nuts anyway.

It would work to their advantage for at least a moment.

All these new sicknesses are being caused by the picture above and it is absolutely not a contrail.

Believe what one will.

My neighbors also agree and are sick of it and feel helpless.

They spray...we all feel like shit and start coughing and snorting.

Does not take a genius.

However surely the ones in magazine's and those fucks voted for by the blind would not do these things.

Freewill , believe it or not.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 25, 2018)

Glad you like what your seeing on those shrubs yessum.

They should be unique as master kush is Afghanistan and southern Mexican bamboo.

The ones I sent you are pure Afghanistan and more northern Jalisco bamboo.

Feel free to show pics as I have not seen them yet.

Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 26, 2018)

SLjalisco at 17 or so weeks looks half dead..fans are crispy.
...buds are.. from the top down.. 60% gold,20% red and 20% green...
will give em another week and see..
they WILL be cured on the plant
its is a pretty potent smelly,oily pungeant unique plant at 14 wks


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 26, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> SLjalisco at 17 or so weeks looks half dead..fans are crispy.
> ...buds are.. from the top down.. 60% gold,20% red and 20% green...
> will give em another week and see..
> they WILL be cured on the plant
> its is a pretty potent smelly,oily pungeant unique plant at 14 wks


You will soon join the few old mom.

However in time that will change.

I have seen much death, in my family and in others.

Senseless bullshit deaths that did not need to happen.

I really need help to stand on this.

Time to swallow pride and fear and those whom can truly make a difference and yes that means money and time to get this info out.

A simple lifestyle change and the pure cannabinoids from this tree will indeed destroy cancer and inflammation disease's.

Eating hemp and the leaves of the sativa and seeds with cannabinoid oil is the only and true fountain of youth.

The trees must be released.

They have made it now near impossible for me to even get on YouTube.

It matters not...the truth will not be stopped.

Kids whom have not even started life are dying because of sociopathic pieces of shit that care only about control and some dip shit belief in power, while the masses stay in ignorance.... Hey honey, who's golberg fighten tonight by god!!!! 

Indeed.

Arguing over color, race, bullshit political views and scientific horse shit and god and you name it.....while they kill you worse than Egypt.

Oh we ain't slaves! 

I've got this and that and that and this....indeed...lol...indeed....slavery with no wips and chains is the best type for it controls ...billions.

The release of this tree 100% free to grow any damned where it can...is the first start to your freedoms and mine and the start of the end of a rulership that has killed and even eaten you for a long long time.

Tell em Johnny!!! 

" you can run on for a long time...run on for a long time....run on for a long long time....but sooner or later...he cuts you down.

Oh how long will you kill or prophets oh while we stand aside and look....some say its just a part of it....we got to fulfill the book....think!!!!!!!!........ Oh now help me sing...these songs of freedom.....for all I ever had.....redemption songs.....redemption songs... .


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 26, 2018)

Puff...strum...oh lion of Judah oh Jacob the worm....do you see their faces....when you make them squirm..... Oh across the counters they say some that your mad....oh but your money they take for that makes them glad... Oh wisdom looked for a place and yet found it not....

Oh knowledge is forsaken and the children know it not.....strum.....for the babies oh worm they tell you....oh David our words not heard!......oh babies those over you...they will surely learn! 

The hard way or the soft ....for all indeed have choice....oh babies don't give up....we will simply raise our voice......oh babies help me sing....a song of freedom....for all we ever had....redemption songs.....just redemption songs......for harvest will come and serpents no more....all vile washed away and new earth in store...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 27, 2018)

Before and after defoliation.

Defoliation must be done at proper times and best when topping and making bushes.

One a fan leaf has powered out a new full branch it has done its job so pull it and put aside for leaf oil.

The Zacatecas may be the most large and beautiful indica's for sure.

They spread like mad and give big buds of creative aphrodisiac.

Usually a floral/sage smell and soft pungency.

The indica's from tropic of cancer and west Oaxaca do not go purple unless your intentional getting them cold and then only slightly.

I have seen the pictures years ago of what they called the highland Zacatecas purple.

It looked like a Photoshop highland Oaxaca to me and others back home that seen it.

This is what Zacatecas bushes look like as far as us country boys can remember long back.

Much to clear up and probably will get little help doing it as I have seen over the last several years that it is easy for people to get upset and defend horse shit than accept an obvious truth.

Will not stop truth, just makes it a bit longer to get it out... That ole resistance thing.

Empathy needs to be found quickly.

We drop the ball on these kids and I will tell you that have ears what the old scrolls say...hold on... You won't like it......." They will be tossed from the rooftops by their own children. " 

Ole rev ain't like other ole revs and why no church will have a worm or synagogue or mosque.

You can't tickle people's ears...its straight up or shut up...no matter the consequences.

I tell the Christian... That man you believe was god was not god as no worm was god...however his example laid down one of the best when you know the truth of him and john and both of those boys used hemp/ganja purification and learned much for 30 years with the Essen.

Both of those boys also did what the preacher today leaves out and does not do.....they spoke with truth and complete authority.... Meaning they pissed people off on a daily basis and yet committed no crimes.

Don't eat this! Don't listen to that! Do not dress in those type clothes! Do not go to their theatrical shit!! Do not accept their false history! Do not have sciences that mess with the secret things! Do not hurt the children! Honor your mother and father! ....the list went on.

And also......they told what rev has of the cannabis tree and its true origins that point to the truth of all!! 

What happened? Those with ears for ole rev gives the short version but bitter true version!! 

Businesses that had been in business a long time went out or struggled.

Churches and disgusting temples began to be without occupants.

Aerosmith and Madonna and Metallica could no longer fill the seats and snakes coffers.

Farms that treated animals poorly was going under.

Come out of Babylon the boys cried daily!! 

Many did listen... Many....so many it struck fear in all....all that feared their disgusting shit was fixing to be flushed by the truth the boys was throwing at them .

The truth was winning! 

That was the greatest miracle and the days of the entitled over!!!! 

All can now be one! 

Animals can have peace!!! 

So what happened? 

Freewill.......

Take his head for me, said the harlot and for a naked dance...john lost his head.

She asked...they gave it...on a platter! 

Then again it was said....take the other ! 

So in a grocery store visiting his dear friend....yehushua was taken in chains and indeed they beat the shit clean out of him.

Then on their bullshit day they the people that hated the boys gathered and demanded the life of Barabbas the thief be spared and for yehushua to be dragged off like garbage to the hill of the skull not far from the true mount zion for all prophets was killed there.

There... His life was expired.

Your examples whom themselves was just imperfect men..killed.

It was promised... Not this time.

The truth will roll on like a river soon enough and the wise of earth will know there wisdom is nothing but dust under a maggot.

For they will come with fingers ready to be pointed and will walk away with their heads between their asses.

Good, then humility to god perhaps will be found.

The wisdom is gods, not the worms.

They forgot again what moses told the people.....because you fear today the voice of jahuwa whom now makes the very universe tremble and holds this holy mountain over your heads in terrible fear you are in for after all he has done you have in your pitiful prides asked him to speak to you directly!!!! 

Now you scream like cowardly maggots in the dust begging me to ask the god of all....to be still??? 

Out of gods mercy he stilled himself and said..." This is a good thing ole worm of mine for they now fear me....tell them from here on out when they fall from the way and go a whoring from me....I will raise a man to speak for me unto them so that I may not one day destroy that in wich I love." 

A man.....a man.......a man......just....a man.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 27, 2018)

As written in the oldest writings on earth.....the bombs have been dropped on Sodom and Gomorrah my brother and now this evil wind is killing everything and everyone.... Us and them!!!! 

Was Abraham and his family saved as the father of all starts has asked be done? 

Yes.

I and my wife will leave now...home we will return and the elixirs of life made from the wisdom tree will allow us to readjust to hiburus atmosphere.

Then his hand was grabbed by his brother enki and he says....I was of the first to come and will be the last to go....and you will forever until judgement have the job of warning them....

Those with ears only of course for he is the same man every time...from his first reincarnation as Jacob after hiburu exploded ...until now.

Oh how long the sleep my brothers and yet the veil will soon fall by our forgotten gods command and your pitiful sleeps and debate and arguments will be no more.

How do we get " there " ole worm to be on the mountain with you! 

This worm will be " there" when we get " there" together.

For I know your dark nights of the soul brothers and sisters and what keeps you hot and sweaty and tossing at night! 

For it was promised....turn from folly and the sun of righteousness will arise with healing in its wings and your enemies dust under your feet.

Indeed, the binary will come..the earth and it's inhabitants will change form and they indeed will be dust under your giant feet....giant feet.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 27, 2018)

Worry not of their delusions and promised technology future.

Worry not of anything anymore.

No man knows the hour ...however in his great mercy only to a group that deserves none of it " and that includes this worm" a hint of salvation was given.

A riddle for those whom sleep and yet enough that if you seek...you will find.

" the sons of Cain our Assyrian brothers will not torment and kill and eat another ten million dogs before the great chastisement begins." 

Soon the babies calls will be answered.

Those that tremble unto the father have asked...why does he now tarry? 

I say to them and to my undeserving self....it is written...had god not shortened the days nothing would survive.

Indeed and yet has time to consider not been given..to us all? 

The days will not be shortened much longer for the sake of the sinner.

It can't be.

Why? 

What if I told you the truth? 

What if these little hints I have given are not madness? 

They broke us all for trillions to build bunkers and special weapons....they have killed millions in senseless wars that is nothing but a game to these sociopaths... They have destroyed the earth period and shown the sheep how to do the same and now....and now....they kill and eat kids while they plant each other in the ass.

...and now want as many as possible to be like them.....mental...illness... At its worse... Period! 

That is why it will not tarry much longer.

Rapture? 

Has nothing to do with being a Christian or any horse shit religion.

It is many starseeds here on earth going back to their homes before the father tears the wicked to absolute pieces.

That harvest of the wheat and chaff that yehushua promised you as father of all promised him and us.

He does not change.

He let us run on a long time my brothers and he cut us down long ago and now here we are...amnesia and all!!

However, they did worse and their punishment will be worse than ours.

Hold strong you old ones for these dark nights of the soul are to purge us...let it purge!!! 

Our sentence almost done.

Those with ears...one love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 27, 2018)

Strum puff.....oh the truth hurts...oh the truth hurts....oh takes them from the pent house and back to the dirt....oh wallets fat and waste lines to .....oh worm the truth will break them its true.....

Oh change hurts oh change hurts....lazy asses then have to go back to work....work to make change....oh work to make change to clean up our home and bring clean rain.....

Oh no empathy oh no empathy oh watch the stocks and the swelling bellies..... Oh foolish prides....oh foolish prides....soon from de fatha you shall not hide.....

Healings we need... Oh the leaves indeed....shall heal the nations.....healings we need ...oh take it from me.....all the nations will bow to da king!! ....

King jahuwa whom is not a man....oh rastas mess up truth like all other men!! 

Everyone wrong.... Smile....everyone wrong and worms awakened to sing reggae song......

Children will sing and children will play....when fatha comes to take the vile away....no place to run...no place to hide....sociopathic assholes...bye bye bye....

Earth will have peace and man on his knees ...never again to act worse than a disease....

For in a moment oh children the red sun shall rise...
And all of you oppressors torn apart inside....for it was promised and soon you babies will see....a new song will be in your hearts...yes for you and me....for all that hold true...strum....a promise for you....for no perfect person....forgive ones self.....for his hour will come and safety you shall find....the mercy of jah ...the master of mankind...

I love reggae.. One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 28, 2018)

hey bro..nice looking aquaponic plants

re my gowing and commenting.. i only call em as i see em and keep my mind open

so far..
5000k led easily as good as 3000k

this" jalisco SL" is a beautiful unique looking plant with a balanced high, tasty and very fragrant..it has definite class
and was stable..

whether it is something i will use over others i dunno yet..i may have peculiar tastes

whether leaving this for 20 wks is gonna make it something i prefer more i dunno..but it IS possible

the Thelmas are interesting ..in an indica loking way..nt that i am even sayinfg i think they are

.some of the Konas are showing sex..and i took a couple males out..
ISS also looking good

Thelmas not showing males yet..interesting and maybe a good sign


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 28, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> hey bro..nice looking aquaponic plants
> 
> re my gowing and commenting.. i only call em as i see em and keep my mind open
> 
> ...


Sounds good and old mom as I mentioned my friend, you will not believe the difference in what they will be like when you try the 5000 ones.

The pure ones have no indica to help them be zippy dippy at early cutting.

Pures need that blue and time and soon you will see why.

Looking at all your pictures I can see that the intense par allowed even the 3000 to die off a bit, but trust me as you will see...its a different chemical makeup under the blue and closer to what they would be like in effects from the wild.

As I also mentioned.. Any sativa you have and enjoy will be better under the 5000 but especially these pures and new crosses I send.

Once again I can't find the guy as my YouTube gets jerked with but months ago a man did a test of the same strain under blue led vs red led.

He was blown away for two reasons...one was the tree under blue looked like shit compared to the one under red " yes because the one under blue was dying correctly " then he was blown away how once again the tree under blue led that looked like shit gave him the best bud he had smoked...yes because once again the one under blue was starting to produce true cannabinoids.

Just know old mom your patience will be rewarded and your red led a thing of the past.

Years of trials with different genetics and I was as hooked on the red as all else.

When I moved out here 4 years ago I brought sodium lights.

I had to learn better.

I have never seen buds under red out quality buds under more blue and UV.

The ones under more blue always far surpassed or I would have big reds over my pond right now no problem.

Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 28, 2018)

again ..ilike what 5000k is doing..

quote :The pure ones have no indica to help them be zippy dippy at early cutting.

>thing is ,i like zippy dippy

and why wouldn't it be from a sativa since sativas are supposed to be the zippy ones?

me thinks we may each have different ideas of what we like best....

on the curing on the vine thing..i think i will like it..interested in the seeing effects from just 5000k..led and no uv


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 28, 2018)

....and old mom the pure western Oaxaca that helped make that strain is an indica.

That is the point also for months I've been trying to get across.

You can't ask nobody about this ...lmao... Because white boys don't know what the hell your talking about when you say....a pure western oaxacan indica.

Its all jacked up.

Just know brother that those Thelma are a pure Mexican indica from the west Oaxaca desert bred to a bamboo Puerta vallarta Jalisco.

That is really what they are.

However no pure Mexican indica from tropic of cancer down is stoney.

This is what makes these crosses unique as you will see.

Now you ask...hey this guy says he has a pure cactus pollinated indica from west Oaxaca... Jorge Cervantes himself will look at you cross eyed...however that's what they are and just because few seem to know this in this " industry " oh lord...does not make it untrue.

Just know what I send you will be cool and exciting and later myself and perhaps others that know the true botany can argue with the educated until proven and it will be for its truth.

Its just to prove me right or wrong on this would take more time but all of you have at it that is willing and you will see.

Plant some old non flavored trees in some berry patches or better yet take mature cactus and plant sativa with them and breed in the cactus patches and watch those sativa turn into indica's.

See, this one will take a moment but I have not lied on this or the ripening.

Asshole? Yes at times as I'm cutting a wisdom tooth in my forties.

Eccentric, yes...been somewhere most don't want to go.

Sinner? Yes the small ones but not the great ones anymore.

Liar? No, worse thing to be labeled and it took me my youth to realize it.

Especially when it comes to stuff that could mess people up if given wrong.

And I'm speaking in general old mom so this litany was not to you but just know that nobody knows these things obviously or they would have come and talked the same language.

However it does not mean I am wrong.

A man has to be proved wrong or right.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 28, 2018)

The indica in these sativa hybrids old mom is what believe it or not allows the zippy dippy at earlier cuts.

Because the indica allows the sativa to give this effect at early cut.

However at the price of removing many of the Sativa's effects if the indica a northern Mexican or Afghanistan.

So , you like zippy dippy? 

Put those vallarta under the 5000 and cut at 11 weeks and do a true 21 day dry and 30 day cure in a mason and you will have all the zippy dippy and paranoia you want.

Do the same with the more southern Acapulco bamboo I will send you and you will be out of your mind with paranoia as they are more southern than the Jalisco.

However, you want pure joy and bliss and clear thought and a raging hard on and most of all to heal yourself and those you love if you are struck with diseases.... Then you wait for the end under blue.

You absolutely will not understand this until you see for yourself.

I would not be this confident if I was wrong.

I am alive because god was right in what he taught me that I give freely so that others will do the same.

You will join the club in just a few more weeks brother and I can't wait..rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 28, 2018)

However ole rev can't rejoin the club for an extra minute because I now need to veg through next month.

Why? The agave of course and she's just now stop bitchin and taking off.

Dual rootzones important but with the agave.. Extra important.

They hate wet feet so much I almost believe they could live off of foliar spraying alone lol.

...and because of the agave I had to disconnect the Jalisco bamboo and Acapulco from the pond so I could drop them down from the lights.

No worries, they will adjust and explode and still be watered from the pond.

Even a neighbor asked....is that little thing worth the effort....heck yes! Or I would not be waiting on it and the male old and needs to do his thing lol...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 28, 2018)

For those watching and learning remember this.

If your using a halide even 4100k and even 14000k you will get ripening but it will take longer.

Par...is key now.

When this info truly gets out and accepted all growers will want to get the cycles done indoors as fast as possible without hurting quality.

Well, right now led and t5 ho are your best options.

You have to learn to keep the lights up and pluck and train for yields when using high par.

Do not let the lack of heat make you want to put them closer and do not underestimate the par.

When people see what the tree really does they will realize the bottom fluff turns to hard gold later in ripening under blue.

Those same Jalisco old mom has under the led would be nowhere this close under halide.

You get big trees under those bulbs because its a worse light source not a better.

The par fools you but keeping the lights up and training will get yields.

I've got seven beautiful 3ft bushes under old moms 120 watt led plank.

Training is everything and then you see you can get big yields without a ton of light.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 28, 2018)

Very interesting pair of wild bamboo cannabis.

They look a bit different from the gold and red.

Once again, as many regions have bamboo is the possibility of the cannabis.

Every microclimate has bamboo a bit different one area from another and so that would apply to the cannabis pollinated with it.

Only god knows how many of the original bamboo is still down there as well as others.

Most of the southern bamboos are very woodsy in flavor.

The Jalisco bamboo being a north type " look at map " is unique.

Looks totally different from any other bamboo cannabis I've seen.

And as old mom will soon see under those 5000, worth the wait.

The reds and golds will take longer being more southern and this new odd pair will show when flowered a general idea of locality but probably just another Acapulco area " type". 

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 29, 2018)

QuoTe
Put those vallarta under the 5000 and cut at 11 weeks and do a true 21 day dry and 30 day cure in a mason and you will have all the zippy dippy and paranoia you want.

>that will do fine

Do the same with the more southern Acapulco bamboo I will send you and you will be out of your mind with paranoia as they are more southern than the Jalisco.

>out of my mind?...bring it on

However, you want pure joy and bliss and clear thought and a raging hard on and most of all to heal yourself and those you love if you are struck with diseases.... Then you wait for the end under blue.

>thats fine too..i expect these jalisco sl to be in that realm


ps..zyogtes has a sativa edge to it..gtta grow it longer

today.. taking cuts of Iss and that gorgeous Kona


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 29, 2018)

"The indica in these sativa hybrids old mom is what believe it or not allows the zippy dippy at earlier cuts.";


that makes sense to me ..good answer

just tried some14 wk 3000k jalisco..damn its good..thick resin..good taste..dang i grew it pretty good

it is balanced..fk i never used that word for cannabis before..

its not trippy its not couchlock..there is some body

there is a lot of head high..most is head..but the trippy high that forms above your head..

well actually there is a trippy part but the other characteristics keep it grounded..

hmm..rev ...this is solid good weed..and ..my whole brain is medicated




PS rev ..dude

the 19wk 5000k stuff that is still "alive"....like i mentioned ....told me today it was getting ..TIRED

...and maybe wanted to come down...lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 29, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> "The indica in these sativa hybrids old mom is what believe it or not allows the zippy dippy at earlier cuts.";
> 
> 
> that makes sense to me ..good answer
> ...


Me and the wife lmao!!

Your almost there my friend and you damned right that Jalisco bamboo is good...the 5000 smoke report is going to put all the naysayers to hush and you high as the heavens ...I'm loving it!!... Rev


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 29, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> ...
> the 19wk 5000k stuff that is still "alive"....like i mentioned ....told me today it was getting ..TIRED
> 
> ...and maybe wanted to come down...lol


Sounds like a message out of the teachings of don juan...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 29, 2018)

You know old mom I have been hinting a seed company.

I'm putting it out there and being blunt.

For those looking for old school and mental healing ...we would be hard to beat.

Ole rev has the real deals and knows what most of them are.

Many hands make light work and me and you are two honest ole lions with one another.

We got brothers and sisters that need these good trees and we have stuff they think extinct.

We have good hearts and are honest and everyone needs a few extra bucks and I have my little one to consider.

We should give this thought.

People would be pleased as I've smoked the " best " out here and the old timers are begging for old school and of course the kids don't know what they are missing.

Your next smoke report you will definitely be convinced of the potential we would have and those Thelma and that's just a start.

Got many strains just some was small seedings but larger seedings can be done.

Even my wife says..
Don't you think god has given opportunity for us and others? 

Yes.

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 30, 2018)

rev..you do what you feel you want to do

ihave too many things on the go and i just wanna go fishing ..lol

i wanna grow out different plants repro and look for gems
by next year i will have gone through another 2 doz strains i hope

still have the ISS, kona ,thelma'a and t h mex..in gear

ps the t h mex has phenos ranging from up zippy active to almost like the chemo clone..
with some head high thrown in ..amazing genepool

regrowing zygotes need to finish it this time and hoping its just intersex and not hermi

it has good promise

i have oaxacan,michocan ,strawberryhill JA [ from the person gave me the th mex] on deck..and more
the "diving towards senessence "14 wk jalisco was better than the 10 week sample..

its very possible the ultra long 24 wks will be better still..

but

i don't think that there are many people who can/will wait this long...even if it improves it

though this test will at least show that rev was not wrong

it really does get fully cured on the vine

will update as things continue and also comment on the thelma's and the other sativas


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 30, 2018)

No problem just throwing it out to you.

God will take it where he wants it to go and I know this .

You will soon see the importance of patience.

Yes the 14 week under red was better than the ten week as I knew it would be.

Just like I know what will happen when you try the 5000.

Once tried...everyone will wait.

This THC bullshit will be over and soon even you will see that.

If people want to save their lives and the lives of others their asses will wait, that simple.

You want zippy dippy and half ass healings for yourselves and others than the choice is always given to do what one will.

I will tell you all blunt right here and now what god told me and could care less if anybody believe or not.

And I quote.." Follow what I have taught you boy and you will live while you watch those around you die... One by one." 

What if they listen and apply I asked....." Then they can get the same results for I am not a partial god." 

The end

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 30, 2018)

Hybrid Bob still wins the award for most patient grower I have ever seen.

He will veg for six months to get huge trees and when he tested me on this info a few years ago, he flowered for 34 weeks a strain I did called big blue dog under 7200k halide.

Took me a couple years working with t5 to discover the importance of par to get the trees done faster and then come here to prove it to help others for the price of an open mind.

Honestly? From the heart, from the soul and I don't mean it with pride, just the truth.

If I had a video of what was killing me for years and you all seen me crawling in the floor " for years now" in agony while I took care of a blind wife, a old woman with dementia and a child...while I learned things from the holy spirit that would make men vomit for the truth does indeed hurt like one more hell....and got revelation on this old fruit tree.

Self righteous? ...not at all.

Just being honest, I made every sacrifice and almost my own life and yes money we did not have to learn to save my life and others if they want to apply the same discipline and swallow ignorance and foolish pride.

We decided to give it freely and trust that god would take care of us one way or the other.

I could have kept this inside and banked on it years ago...I promise you all this...banked on it! 

So my point? 

If anyone questions my motives or my heart ...read this...and don't no more.

If I was driven by what many are, me and my wife would have sold out and would be on the hill.

We prefer the valley with the good folk and to try and always remember that we can never out give our god.

Nothing better than to have a wife that fears the same god as you for a house divided cannot stand.

Aisha is unshakeable with the most high and has seen things in her visions from jahuwa that no pitiful man could take...including this worm .

Gods day is at hand and messages are going out and warnings from undeserving worms chosen...however to listen and apply or not is a freewill choice.

So what was the results of bobs tree.... He could hardly smoke it ...that powerful and Bob seen once again years ago...this man does not lie.

Love you Mitch... John


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 30, 2018)

Yesterday a beautiful blue sky for indeed the turds have to refill the planes.

This morning around the same time as always...here they go....shitting on all of us.

Conspiracy horse shit?

I wish but no ...really real truth.

And since so many like myself at one time have walked away from god and the writings then they have no clue that this is all written.

I will give just a small example...those with ears of course.

It says...." You will do worse than your fathers for they tried to hide their abominations and all of you put them out blatant."

Indeed....Phil Collins used to stand in a triangle in his videos in a secretive way for the sheep.

Now they come on stage dressed out like devils and pizza ornaments... Yes because they eat kids ...don't like that do you folks?

Must be madness...too much conspiracy on YouTube makes one crazy , right?

I wish.

Much like the above example they are blatantly doing everything now and teaching the sheep and kids the same.

Just like yes on my heart and soul they are blatant with these chemtrails.

Bring those closed minds out here to the Midwest and we will take a drive and you can watch them spray their damned patterns all over!

Contrail mist my ass brothers and sisters!

Is this the place to discuss this?

Damned right it is...the moderator of this forum and his family are being pissed on also folks!!

Worldwide.

Now here is the kicker...the real hum dingger....the old ace in the hole....if this little bit too much to accept in the ole brain cavity then I promise you all one thing...you could not for sure handle the truth of why they are doing this and how all that has been hidden ..connects.

And they " your enslavers and the beast system " loved it that way and depends upon it.

They even educate the " educated" so they can debate.... With truth there is no debate!

All these new illness are being caused by this.

Now many peoples bodies are taking more than it can filter.

That is why eating super foods and good fats and especially the tree important to detox out the shit that is causing your sicknesses.

My family and friends took the smiling faces and white coats and are dead now.

I studied to show myself approved and give the knowledge to the begger...indeed.

However all have a choice to pull ones head out of the ass and see or not.

That simple.

Will people stand?

No, that is why they need to repent so that what god has sent to clean this up will be given the go to ...come down.

Yes even that statement sounds like madness, however just know it has to do with a harvest of assholes that was promised.

In his mercy we are being given a moment to consider those lesser sinners if you will for those that have killed for demons and have lived with entitlement will soon get the entitlement... As promised.

So no, they will not get away with this but a moment longer.

Even my neighbors and those sick that have come to me agree when I tell them that their illnesses started around the time ten years ago when they really ramped up their spraying .

If all of you only knew why they do this, but many still do not even believe when you show them.

Some of the youth even look up and say...oh how pretty! ....so much for those tide bowls kids!!!

And honestly and I mean this with no judgement or hate but I know you did your time and even at one time feel like you stood for something yourselves and maybe now just want to be left alone to enjoy until ole Mr death comes a knocking.

Wake up and look at these kids...you won't like or believe what I am going to say but these poor kids nobody is standing for may be the non empathetic sociopath taking care of you soon....hmmm.

You want empathy...give it.

Many have lost it...." Shoe fits wear it " and if not found soon ..what choice does god have.

Straight forward... For instance the seventy year old man may not see the patience and benefit of ripening this tree even when a worm tells him to do so for he can eat it and gain youth and strength.

He has been taught and has accepted that at this age he is close to death and should start to embrace that.

I say if you apply wisdom from god and do not eat adulterated food and eat hemp and cannabinoids oil your ass is still a puppy at seventy.

However a person must see and believe themselves.

And yes...it will make you feel separate for a while because you are doing something extremely few have ever done and then you are an oddball.

Oh yes! An oddball that just keeps on living...keeps on living....keeps on living.

No white coats no preachers no medicines... Just gods truth and a little devolved fruit tree we call today cannabis.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 30, 2018)

Love dory! 

Just keep swimming... Just keep swimming... Just keep living....just keep living...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 30, 2018)

Have you got something against doctors rev? 

Absolutely not, not the good ones.

Surgeons whom fear god are among the most attractive people on earth.

The art of removing that wich needs removal and those that put in what needs to be put in.

However if good surgeons and other good doctors worked with the eccentric ones of god...mass healings would occur... Mass healings.

Those educated by men and those educated by god could set the world on fire and remove the darkness forever.

Sounds like a dream rev! 

Its not, its what god always hopes for and yet rarely happens but that can change.

Why would god hope for that? 

Because if not...he will set the world on fire while the children praise him for answering the call.

Simple math...

Not hard to find brothers and sisters.

Like a big red bullseye my god puts me out.

Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 30, 2018)

oms like to have fun..not get too serious but grow jah kali herb


quote"

For instance the seventy year old man may not see the patience and benefit of ripening this tree even when a worm tells him to do so for he can eat it and gain youth and strength.

1.>...well as a dang close to 70 yr old carbon based unit..that's not quite the reason

..the plants look tired..gnarly ..dying slowly....i knew the answer[NO let em go longer] 
but..had to bring it up..

[never mind about the Pr clones waiting in the wings[LOL] while these 3x8wk thingys hog the feed grid..LOL]

2.Rev you do a great job making up questions that people could ask you and names that they could call you..and then replying..i dig it

3.as for youtube..

well its kinda how you use it.

i like
the flw/bass masters tournaments...
eek a mouse..ganja smuggling[put it on a plane , it go to spain.. money it fall like" ray ayn"
a half dozen psychedelic furs songs..[.isn't she pretty in pink]
just one song by steve perry..if you believe [i believe thats the one lol]
cab calloway singing..st james infirmary with his band
and of course kushyman video in 1983 singing "the kushy song" mondo before kush was cool..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 30, 2018)

Never will forget the first time pure cbd saved my life.

The scar on my head to prove it.

Fell down a waterfall at a secret place god showed me years ago in my journeys.

Specifically told me...don't jump to that wet and slick rock boy! 

Hard head did not listen so I jumped and down tumbling on stones I went.

Split my head wide open and contorted my body horrible.

I screamed oh my god son get my pipe!!! 

That morning before I went for the hike with my boy I had a zensation strain indica that I took 100% blood red and had cut only five days earlier.

Tasted like pure cherries as my brothers at ministry of cannabis are no joke and I have always sent people their way.

I did not want to take a pipe of zensation as I wanted sativa and the spirit kept telling me...take the ripened indica for if something happens to you the THC in the sativa will not save you! 

I was like ..what the hell and actually became argumentative like a prideful ass and finally took a pipe of the zensation .

So as I screamed for my boy to get my pipe he screamed oh god daddy your head is swelling and getting huge! 

Oh god father don't die!! 

I started hitting pure...pure...I repeat...pure cbd that I patiently waited on as is meant to be and every puff my son says...my god daddy your heads getting smaller...keep hitting the pipe dad...keep hitting the pipe!! 

My swelling it took....my body uncontorted and I ate hemp and coconut oil and almond butter and honey by the bowls daily and in six months recovered from injuries on my own that should have killed me or left me paralyzed the rest of my life...fact.

Nobody could believe back home that I had beat the diseased and this accident on my own with simply gods beautiful and perfect wisdom and the fruit tree my people brought here so long ago.

Oops.

So yes, I was proven over and over again by god the importance of this info and no asshole will patent or make his fortune from it...even though some assholes may try.

The people will set it free when all of us pull together that will and fight for truth and show the parents that the negatives was grower error.

That's past now.

We can know now how to grow it right and if it cost some businesses I cannot apologize for that because the lack of knowledge as prophet Hosea said is once again absolutely positively destroying the people.

One love..John


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Mar 30, 2018)

Only thing I watch on YouTube is those things I am sent to watch and don't even know why until I see later another piece of the puzzle was given.

Conspiracy theorist and preachers and shieks and rabbis all have one thing in common...set in their ways and hear nothing outside of their own theories and or delusions that are usually nothing more than the theories and delusions of men and women before them.

They have cycles between the great event ...meaning hundreds of years each time since moses to work hard to make the people forget a very ...very...important thing.

And I will repeat for those with ears of course...for those whom also sweat and toss at night to the rapping at the door.

He did not say.....I will send a preacher...or a shiek....or a rabbi or a black man or a white man..or a purple man ...or a man god that will die for our pitiful asses....or any of the things people are taught by the beast system.

I ...will...from....among....the tribes.... Raise...." A man" to speak for me when.......you go whoring from me!!!!! 

As written...
And he will be illiterate......

Oh the test that is given and whoa to those that will soon scurry underneath you to hide.

However regardless of any belief...any delusion....any bullshit ways of being raised by the TV and those around you....love and humility and stopping your horse shit and having empathy for these kids will prevent wrath.

How bad was you John! 

A horrible drunken selfish perverted asshole.

And yet....if you really mean it and never killed or bowed your ass to an idol with your heart.....he will forgive the selfish perverted drunken asshole and show him how to heal himself and others willing.

Once you know that, you don't blame god or nobody anymore and you take self responsibility.

No need in anyone dying for you to accomplish that.

A simple daily.... Father of all....of all.....help me not to be a prick today and not listen to nonsense and be of service.

One day....at...a...time.

No perfect person, only a perfect god and saviour.

Is he one? 

He has always been one....our people long ago only called him two things....the father of all starts and the great creator of all.

Only one ever pronounced his name " jahuwa" correctly....Lilith and all written about her is complete bullshit...period.

So as he says...father does just fine.

If they scream...father!!!!! 

As I did Pharaoh when he was going down in the red sea...I will pick them up upon stones.

They leave that out of Christian education.

God saved the pharoh after all he had done.

Why? 

As pharong went under the angel Gabriel hated him and stuffed his mouth full of mud because he knew that if even in pharongs last breath he was to repent to the god of worlds that our father would pull him out.

All pharong did as he went under was point up as too say.....moshea god....is god!!!!!

Then father watched Gabriel run like a child and father plopped him on a beach like yesterday's trash.

He went on to write many books and brought many to god before he died peacefully.

The mercy of our god.

Even pharong did not do what these pieces of shit have done... Trust me on this.

Even seti throwing the first born to the crocodilians does not compare to what these shits have done.

Seti and pharong at least did not eat them!! 

That grain of sand.

Those with ears getting it now? 

Hope we all do.

My ass is not on no hill for I figured soon we will take that walk together.

To Zion.

The real one.

If they touch it as mahdi told them....the pain will come.

The pain.

One love


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2018)

The millions of cars spewing fossil fuel waste are going to kill us way faster than any contrail. They say that all of the a-bombs they set off above ground in the 50s let out enough radioactive particle to give every person on the planet lung cancer. Fukushima has radiated the Pacific. We only have this little rock to live on. We need to start doing a better job!

I got rid of some major skin cancer spots by using cannabis coconut oil. Cannabis is a miracle plant.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yesum (Mar 30, 2018)

^^ Coconut oil with baking soda for me and skin cancer. Hemp oil did not do anything.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 1, 2018)

Thelma's So wide [sativa look] leaf, So squat so fat...see a couple males..a few pistils


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 2, 2018)

this is for science..dang i got guts
jalsico #6
19 or so weeks. 5000k led.looking gnarly sample from the huh..

i KNOW everyone will wanna do this?

fans had a bit of h2o2 to stop pm ..it helped them falloff more lol

***actually the sample i took from the 14 wk 3000k looked a lot like this and was smooth tasty " balanced" and potent

so i do know this is gonna be good..

somehow ido ot see many people doing this regardless

Rev just said wait until end of the month..ok rev..

ps i do understand this ..it will be way cured and ready to smoke..

[fk does that plant look ugly]


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 2, 2018)

Oms, thanks for running this test.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 2, 2018)

Your doing fantastic old mom! 

The smoke report on these will be the best.

You will not believe the difference in the chemical profile.

My seeds are for the Hopi.

I've always known this.

I cannot profit from this tree, god supplies and I know what it is.

In time, members here will get some seeds, however I am guided by my god on whom to give to and kindness and humility goes a long way, but ole rev can smell a wolf from a mile away.

I gave what I have given out of love for those whom suffer.

This info if brought to the public would release it.

However it must be presented correctly.

Some of us will make sure of that when time comes.

Tired of being sick and dying and allowing a doctor " ill intent or not " to kill you off with meds and surgery? 

Eat the leave paste and ripened bud paste and stop eating garbage and you will live...really live.

In time all will see I have given truth and it was god that helped me find it.

I did my part " sacrifice " and he did his " reveal." 

One love


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 2, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> ...fk does that plant look ugly


gotta love that bag appeal...really looking forward to the end and smoke report


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 2, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> ....Tired of being sick and dying and allowing a doctor " ill intent or not " to kill you off with meds and surgery?
> 
> Eat the leave paste and ripened bud paste and stop eating garbage and you will live...really live.


rev, how about a separate thread or a subset in this one on how you prep your cannameds and tinctures?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 2, 2018)

The bag appeal is beautiful when done correctly.

Beautiful and firm golden buds full of cannabinoids.

And people will grow it out regardless old mom if they get struck with illness and want to live.

This will not happen over night even with proof.

Not being an ass but the children of Egypt seen pharong crushed and crossed and ocean and five minutes later bitched impatiently for meat.

Its life..its choice... Its freewill.

However let a doctor tell that ass your going to die and this thread will perhaps save a life if a person has patience to ripen this misrepresented fruit tree.

Soon " green banana " will be no more for those that want long life.

You want zippy dippy bullshit THC high and half ass healing...just keep growing it like the majority.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 2, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> rev, how about a separate thread or a subset in this one on how you prep your cannameds and tinctures?


It is very easy.

You simply make simpson oil out of the leaves and ripening bud after decarbed in the oven for a while.

People use many ridiculous and expensive extraction methods.

I don't.

I use ole dollar store 91% and in a few hours in have oil I can smoke or eat.

Its all you need to get what you need.

Don't get me wrong I love ole fashion hash but after making oil and seeing the ease of it I just do that now.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 2, 2018)

Can't wait to pollinate this red with her pure male waiting.

I'm sure it was these reds that blacked me out that day years ago back home.

Mr mohican I will send some red to if he would like if we see this through.

Yessum will get the gold to go with his shoreline but something tells me these reds are dangerous.

The golds bring laughing and crying joy if given time.

Like laugh till you hurt.

Good herb.....

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 2, 2018)

Zacatecas and western Oaxaca indica doing well and putting out new branches.

The Zacatecas is most beautiful of all indica.

Will pollinate the Acapulco red male to these two and make two incredible hybrids.

Then I will cross the gold male to the gold female and also cross it with the Jalisco for a neat combo.

The Jalisco and gold are settling fine after being disconnected but no pics till they settle good for they are going to be huge as they got more room to go up.

Getting this started and trees of different ages has taken a minute but once you get through the first one, like any other method have clones ready and it will rotate perfect.

I will take flowering clones and have them good bushes when these are cut and then two months veg in pond and flower Six.

As system matures it really gets nuts.

She is maturing well and fish happy and spawning.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 2, 2018)

And may god bless those willing to bless others....

Back when my friend old mom is ready for his treat and I should be bout ready to flower by then.

One love, rev


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 2, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> It is very easy.
> You simply make simpson oil out of the leaves and ripening bud after decarbed in the oven for a while.
> People use many ridiculous and expensive extraction methods.
> I don't. I use ole dollar store 91% and in a few hours in have oil I can smoke or eat.
> ...


Got it, thank you.


----------



## DREGER (Apr 2, 2018)

"OLD MOTHER SATIVA", we like that name
Hell o


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 3, 2018)

quote rev

My seeds are for the Hopi.


>huh?


----------



## DREGER (Apr 3, 2018)

...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 3, 2018)

Quick update.

Aisha says, take the darn agave and put it in the closet to roast on a while and get size and take that other nice bamboo bush and put in agave place and let her settle and flower on the first.

Doh!! OK, makes sense.

....you are the sun, I am the moon, you are the words, I am the tune....play me.

Lol, one love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 3, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> quote rev
> 
> My seeds are for the Hopi.
> 
> ...


........the Hopi are the last to stay at the old landing pad, oops..

All Indians was given permission years ago to grow cannabis on their lands and most have not.

...they wait for pahana....

Perhaps if its great spirits will, pahana will give them pure or close to pure seeds from their brothers in mexico and especially the blue agave cannabis as the Hopi grow beautiful agave that the agave Jalisco could grow right next to and be beautiful..

However we got plenty to produce and play with old mom..rev


----------



## DREGER (Apr 3, 2018)

...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 3, 2018)

quote.."You want zippy dippy bullshit THC high"

i DO ...[but this won't give it to me.].i will use her for what she is...she has other qualities to bestow

[i hope the Hopi have their own too..]

ps very nice aquaponic plants rev..very proud of you setting that up...!


----------



## ChefKimbo (Apr 3, 2018)

Not sure if you guys know about this...another holistic doctor found dead.

https://hightimes.com/news/world/pro-pot-doctor-fighting-big-pharma-stabbed-death/

What struck me about this is the fact that her research was based on observations of the Jamaicans. Maybe she was on the verge of proving those land race, long flowering strains could very well be attributed to enhanced cannabinoid production.

Its a guess but i think it is a good guess.


----------



## DREGER (Apr 3, 2018)

"recognize jahuwa"


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh how their blood will boil for the head of a worm....

Indeed this is serious...and indeed the info I have given could destroy them even before the hour of their harvest...

And if they do? ....if their allowed?? ....

No matter how many they bury and no matter how hard they try to escape what jah will soon release, they will not and all they have harmed and killed will be restored ...every tree of old will know its place...

They will not cause harm here...

A promise given and one I trust.

This info must get out and it will like all truths.

Even in their black hearts they since they could be at their end.

They are and when it happens their world military will be crushed in one pitiful hour.

Trust in jahuwa and no weapon will prosper against you and your enemies he will give mental derisions.

I've seen it.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 3, 2018)

Just set up two more buckets hooked to the pond.

One for a Rosemary and the other cilantro.

Now my space is maxed and a manageable jungle it can become.

Got seeds in and will wait.

Starting from seed is best when one can as they develop from the start in a water environment.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 3, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> quote.."You want zippy dippy bullshit THC high"
> 
> i DO ...[but this won't give it to me.].i will use her for what she is...she has other qualities to bestow
> 
> ...


You have also watched it go through some changes but I am set on what I got now.

I miss the habiscus but it and the beefsteak was going nuts.

That beefsteak could have took the whole room if I would have let it lol.

The tomato vine I put in seeds a month ago and she is growing out of smaller sump with pothos.

My hope , is the pothos will help restrict the tamato vine and yet it still be happy and throw a mater here and there.

Beefsteak was like a plague, need a warehouse for those! 

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 3, 2018)

Beefsteak had loose roots in pond also and it was just stupid growth.

This vine will have to work through sump media and share with pothos so hope my methodology works..lol


----------



## DREGER (Apr 4, 2018)

"my methodology works" lol
"This vine will have to work"
"just stupid growth"
"loose roots"
"like a plague"
"My hope"
"happy and throw a mater here and there"
"seeds"
"she is growing"

"going nuts"
"You have also watched it go through some changes, but I am set on what I got now."


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 4, 2018)

shot of the thelmas..the male will pollenate three different females

i wlll test the other flowering thelmas the correct way..[phhhhht]

here is the ISS which is fem

and have a Kona male and some females..will pollenate them too..flower the rest of females

all are looking encouraging



top left hand corner is the long Kona leaf fingers


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 7, 2018)

one male and three small female thelmas taken else where for their eventual "private" time

the thelmas are the shortest plants i have grown in i dunno how long..exciting leaf shape..just plain exciting

same with kona 'cept one male one female..





jalsico's at wk 20...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 7, 2018)

thelma inflower
Kona

ISS

T H mex


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 8, 2018)

ok rev..in my opinion they will be too far gone soon..its the leds making em early..if i removed all the leaves[no time]
there would be no leftover green....


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 8, 2018)

whats the texture of them ugly gal buds?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 9, 2018)

kindas crusty........


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 9, 2018)

Believe it or not, they still not there.

However, just know at this point, whenever you decide to cut , you will not be disappointed.

Stems still have green but your buds for sure are now saturated with a chemical profile that few have ever tried or even knew existed.

Total healing you can get from here on so if you want to cut..cut...but if you want to see them go all the way, just know your not there yet.

Thelma's look beautiful and you can see the Jalisco bamboo influences in them already and that for sure let's me know I used the correct male.

They will be some chunky little trees full of delight..rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 9, 2018)

bro..i just don't want you to be disappointed

" are now saturated with a chemical profile that few have ever tried or even knew existed."
>can't wait..[literally]


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 9, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> bro..i just don't want you to be disappointed


Not a chance.

You did well..real well.

And helped prove as this info gets out and accepted that par is what is needed to get the job done.

Just know that in the very end..all is gold throughout the tree and all the way through the middle of the bud no green anywhere.

Even the little THC still present, your cannabinoid profile is huge now.

If you could test the bud, all would be known even for the science minded.

However your smoke report should be convincing enough to those with ears.

You should flat see that no comparison and feel true bliss and release.

And any oil from them would heal like fire..rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 9, 2018)

One other thing.

If you cut and see still some green you will need to allow for some drying and curing.

Only at true 50% red 50% gold and absolutely no green can you immediately use it.

I'm looking forward to your smoke report.

And old mom if it blows you away 20 weeks is a good cut and your par kicks.

Under a blue halide it would take over 30 weeks to even get to the stage your at now.

You did good and showed even pure bamboo under par will die and do what its meant to without waiting forever.

In time, this info will be super valuable and in time I hope to be able to afford some led.

No way to deny now that they are the best.

However t5 ho is no slouch just does not have longevity... Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 9, 2018)

And last.

If you want to pass a drug test you must also take it 50% red 50% gold and no green.

Green means still has THC in it and will get you busted.

This is the second most important part of this info.

It will not only heal but allow you to enjoy your healing and go to work.

Will we still get high? 

Yes as old mom will soon see..truly high.

And the man can kiss your ass....smile..

Rev


----------



## yesum (Apr 9, 2018)

Thems gnarly buds there mom. hehe I will use a cardboard box to take the AG x MK out of the tent for the dark period, and cover it for the extended flower. I have been doing that already with other strains, as I have both veg and flower sharing the one and only tent. Really curious how that letting the plant die will affect the high. I would think there would be no high, most would.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 10, 2018)

"Really curious how that letting the plant die will affect the high. I would think there would be no high, ."


my take ..the thc ain't going away..why should it?
..the chlorophyl is going away though.
..the resin globs will be "mature" for sure lol
i am sure i will get high..
...what kind..how long?
i dunno yet


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 10, 2018)

Thelmas in flower..rev all the beans were similar..you dun chose well..mr bean diviner
shorter than any pure indica i have too

.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 10, 2018)

Kona 

with t h mex in the back ground

leds rock..


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 10, 2018)

yesum said:


> Thems gnarly buds there mom. hehe I will use a cardboard box to take the AG x MK out of the tent for the dark period, and cover it for the extended flower. I have been doing that already with other strains, as I have both veg and flower sharing the one and only tent. Really curious how that letting the plant die will affect the high. I would think there would be no high, most would.


good idea's we do what we do to pull em through

yes one would think no high..i for see the same "balanced high...

i hope there is a positive change though from leaving em so long


IslandSweetSkunk..wanted have it for so long..we'll see..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 11, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> good idea's we do what we do to pull em through
> 
> yes one would think no high..i for see the same "balanced high...
> 
> ...


I am smoking island sweet skunk right now lol.

Grown out right under blue its a good ole tree.

Want to throw some bamboo to it and we can bring it up a notch..rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 11, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> Thelmas in flower..rev all the beans were similar..you dun chose well..mr bean diviner
> shorter than any pure indica i have too
> 
> .View attachment 4119937


Yes you can see good stability already.

Even my crosses will be great as they are " unless stated otherwise " all from southern mexico and would be no more than one pure type to another.

Even the old Mexicans would tell you back home that crossing different regions can make some killer phenos but if I am able to pollinate a pure male to a pure female of the same location it is best.

However breeding any bamboo locality to another bamboo locality will always make fire.

Just hard to describe things that are poorly understood but in the end it all makes fire.

Many will be surprised when they change spectrum and give time how many phenos they thought " not potent" will blow their minds.

Plenty good phenos out there if you look hard enough and some have grown the same one pheno for years because they found the tree that works for them.

That is what its about.

However until more are using blue and giving time many sativa phenos cannot show true potential.

A pure east Oaxaca giant for instance all by its lonesome under a 1000 watt halide is barely even getting THC rich in 22 weeks so the phenos that are like this and cut under red between 10-14 weeks are weak for sure.

Like many think critical from dinafem is weak.

Horse shit, ripen it under high par blue and it will tear an ass up good and yield baseball bats.

Old mom will see also his favorites shine their best under his 5000. 

Still can't find the video but the guy that tested red led vs white led seen first hand the tree under white was way better as he said over and over not understanding why.

Rev understood and now so can others.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 12, 2018)

Now this is cool.

My space maxed but down the road they had some nice alpine white strawberries, so let's get em going.

Indoor aquaponic strawberries are like candy.

May later grow some strawberry bamboo cannabis however they must be done first.

One love..rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 14, 2018)

Thelma's starting to  flower


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 14, 2018)

iss and kona


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 15, 2018)

nice strawberries rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 17, 2018)

22+ week smoke report

smell
before smoking=not a lot..

taste
=tastes good..no terpene description...a little like well cured high end tobacco
.. it was a delicious coating that makes my mouth produce "sweet water"
..one of my bench marks of good sinsi..

high
while i talked about "balanced " before this..
it seemed to leave the minor body high part out[yay]
..not over powering[i wish] not under powering[whew]..
not trippy not couchy..a bit of heartpump energy
i could feel it from just under my ears all the way up...
it was pretty close to rev's bliss comment..but not "ultimate"..
the high lasted ,i did not get "sleepy head" ,and the down was not noticeable
each time i lit my joint..i felt happy content..and in the moment..for quite a long time

observations

the cure and high on the tree 22 week sample was better than any of the previous early ones from anytime i grew this pheno

i think this is a viable method and i did not find and potency/pleasure degradation..even though it resembled well cured tobacco

the Jalisco is not necessarily THE plant for me..it is however a classy/classic heirloom mex..



thanks rev ,i saw it through.. the long method did not let me down..

and you dun told the truth bro


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for running the test.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> How does it smell? It might be a little confusing that the Rev is calling his strain Shoreline because it's not any relation to the real Shoreline. It just feels deceptive to the consumer who might not know the difference.


I honestly think that’s his angle, and it’s pissing me off. Particularly because I feel like he just heard “Shoreline” and “Acapulco” recently and decided to run with it.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 18, 2018)

You did well old mom.

Now it can go where god wants to take it.

My part is done here.

Regardless of pheno or high or anything else, if people want to heal and want to do it and be able to get off of their asses and go back to work, they will ripen correctly and make oil from the cannabinoids.

All the trees will heal completely when done this way.

Perhaps in time some will come forward that have tried this method and used it on somebody truly sick and they will also see first hand how fast the oil cures as I did and others I have helped over the years.

As far as the comment on my genetics left below, does not matter to me what anyone thinks just like the ripening.

You can believe what the hell you want boys as far as that is concerned like all the rest, kinda funny how we all get that little thing called freewill.

I know what I have and I know the truth of this tree and other things as well, however this is not the place and few would listen.

Freewill again, what a bummer.

This was task enough, now its on all of you.

I already know how to grow it correctly so not to die in the hands of a jack ass.

You want to live folks and slow down aging and be able to think clear and not be a victim to stupid ass ignorance, then simply listen and apply.

I live, because I apply.

My freewill.

Use all of yours how you choose, but I promise, we will all be held accountable soon enough from that god forgotten and taught wrongly about that answered the call of this dying man so I could live and maybe, just maybe teach another hard head like me a little something of value.

However it will always come at a price when one gives a shit enough to help others.

Is that where many whom have been enlightened go wrong? 

Is the miracle only for the one that called out to god in death and pain or was it simply a true understanding of this tree that set me free and others back home.

Listen to ole revs suggestions and find out for yourselves.

It is amazing how a death sentence will open ones little mind for a taste of any truth that may save him.

It did and he tells me he is not partial.

The end.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 18, 2018)

Look forward to your report old mom on the Thelma's.

As I have mentioned many times, the Jalisco is probably the most northern bamboo population and just like there is a difference in northern Mexican indica's and southern Mexican indica's , the same applies to bamboo or any other type.

Interesting how the Jalisco is strong and yet misses that little bit on top do to simply location.

As more southern bamboo has a bit more on the top end and induces more laughter and bliss.

However the Jalisco to me is beautiful unique and always leaves me clear minded and I feel inspired musical with it.

Stinky more than the other Acapulco types also.

The Thelma's will be neat as the west Oaxaca is way south from Jalisco and should bring out more happiness mixed with the Jalisco and an even more dense bud.

I will tell you now, at least seven different bamboo types from different regions I have grown and tried over the years.

I love them all as each ripening stage has something to offer mentally.

However I have only had one type powerful enough to knock me out from the pump it gave my heart, literally I almost winded up in a ditch on a back road.

The reds.

Acapulco bamboo reds and gruerro and Panamanian are very strong and it was my reds that always hurt folks.

Just remember once again, in the end all the trees will heal and just like different phenos have different effects in THC it will also be that way when cutting in the later cannabinoid stages.

In time those whom do this will find many phenos that will satisfy the different palate of the smoker and the mental effects different people like.

Being new info it will take time for others to post their findings and I look forward to others findings as well ..that's why I am here.

Many hands make light work and then everyone that tries can get the credit as its for us all to help in this release of the tree.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 18, 2018)

Now, any of you working with equator types or highland types you ripen them up and you will see that trip you are looking for.

As I have said many times, all southern Mexicans with exception of highland will lean more towards being happy and creative and some like the agave very aphrodisiac.

That is why I love them.

The world needs, happy, open minded, healthy and mentally free people.

Told myself, don't tell em they won't believe but god said, its truth, tell them and those with ears will listen.

Few days ago I noticed a new cleaning women here, Mexican lady.

She speaks just a bit of English and something said... Speak to her.

Once again it seems the laundry room a good place to find wisdom.

I asked her, where are you from? 

She said... Jalisco mexico.

I lighted up like a roman candle .

I said, I grow marijuana trees from Jalisco and Zacatecas and I went on.

She smiled and I said, trees here make you sleepy and do not make the mind happy.

She kept saying , yes yes and our trees happy trees back home.

I said, do you know of the agave fields in Jalisco that your people grow marijuana with the agave? 

She smiled huge and said, yes..very happy trees and blushed.

I believe the blush was because she knew they was aphrodisiac.

I said, marijuana will start looking like other things you plant it around " put it to her common sense" she said, yes they do! 

I nearly wept.

I told her, your people have more knowledge than any white man.

True knowledge of jahs kingdom and how it works.

She blushed and said, thank you.

The end.

Seems god keeps confirming his word to me.

Guess that means I am on the right track.

So let any resistance come for it was designed that way.

However truth will always conquer horse shit and yet the truth pisses the " educated " to no end.

Let it, let em squirm while it crushes them to absolute pieces.

Without a drop of blood a worm will crush them, that Mahdi, that lion of Judah that god always awakens when it is time, whomever he may be, that worm.

Puff..strum


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 18, 2018)

Trees in pond look great but I can't top no more as its going to of course get pretty hairy as can be seen...hairy full of bud!

However the big Acapulco gold and Jalisco bamboo must have a few weeks to settle in new pots.

Over four foot bushes and I put them in 15 gallon pots so I could disconnect from pond as they was going to hit the lights above them.

Now they can get better than six foot bushes..just got to give them into next month.

When you learn how to not underestimate par and keep your lights up and pluck and top for bushes you will be surprised at your yields.

Old moms led panel is almost too much par and I am keeping mine over four foot from tops of pots and it did six bushes ..nice ones at 120 measly watts...its the par.

The trees will get about 30 inches under it and bark over...that's par.

At over 4ft above pots brother's!

No matter what stage you want to cut in , par will be seen the key without waiting forever but don't overkill.

Old mom put your lights up.

If this led I have was pushed harder these trees would hardly grow past a bonsai.

I want to do a project with your panel down the road to show how par is the shit.

I guarantee you I could slap this plank clean on my eight foot ceiling and put a seed in a 15 gallon pot and do mblaze original method on the tree and get over a pound.

I can plainly see the footprint just like the damned t5 you can see lumens don't mean squat as the plants absorb the par.

My basil and everything in the pond as you remember old mom was under a big halide at first and everything stretched all over.

Slapped par several feet above them in t5 ho and they said..OK, I'm good .

Old Rev killed allot of trees over the years to learn while others polished and kissed and played Chopin to theirs.

Not being an ass oh my brothers but indeed you must first cry in order to smile.

Hybrid Bob " Mitch" will tell you...the boy learned because he killed more trees than the dea..

That's truth and sacrificed having my own bud to learn stuff I would have learned no other way and from no other person as I have been a silent traveler on this forum and others a long time now.

I learned from old farts like mohican and old mom and mblaze and brothers back home that have forgotten more shit than I will know about growing.

Then the grand Gardner in my death crying in pitiful humility said... Do some work and I will share with you some things your brothers don't know and then you tell them.

Will they listen?

That's none of your business worm, just tell them.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh leave them ole worm with some wisdom today.... Puff, strum..... Oh Jacob tell them what they can't hear....oh only milk for indeed the milk is hard enough and solid food they swallow not.....strum.....oh David tell them why...oh tell them why john told them...oh john told them.....the leaves oh the leaves oh cannabinoids always in the leaves....oh waste not your healing... For all people cannot ripen the bud.. Puff..

As is written...the leaves of the tree shall heal the nations...

Heal the nations from what? 

The devil? Water pollution? Fukushima? Mercury? Fluoride? ...yes, those things and more have caused great harm to all on earth..

However nothing has caused more harm and more new horse shit " diseases" than these chem trails.

I will not debate this, freewill, think what you will as its also hard for me to accept and yet some of us carry the weight of more knowledge than even this and yet this alone is heavy enough.

This is worldwide and your dajaal/Antichrist TV is not going to report anything other than bullshit.

...and the conspiracy theorists fall over half truths and all out horse shit and they all want a donation and to sell a T-shirt.

Rev is just real and why I get no YouTube channel.. Hmm? 

Let's just make it simple, this is real and there was a reason they did this in the beginning and I will tell you part of it, as the agenda has changed into spraying other things for other reasons over the last several years.

In the beginning, the reason was to patch the hole in the ozone and help prevent certain gammas and other rays from hitting earth.

What made the hole? 

Cars? Volcanoes? Cows farting? Glacial melting? Crustal shifts? Global warming? Global cooling? Extraterrestrial? ...geez.

No, it was caused by those in blue ties and where hair pieces and like to dance around wooden owls.

Oh ya, milk only.

Your rulers whom tested nuclear weapons on the earths surface decades ago like the complete idiots that they are.

Oh lord the sheep! 

Anyway.

Now that's it on the subject for now.

However if there is one thing all agree on that I speak to even on the street or at the store or wherever I point it out to them..whatever they are spraying and for whatever reason it could not possibly be good for anything.

Bingo!!!!! 

I took this picture the other day at a red light and it was unreal how they painted the sky.

I literally stepped out of the car " I love people in Colorado lmao " and said...you all see this shit! 

Three stepped out and said... Hell yes those bastards need to pay but what do we all do!!??. 

I said.. Make others aware and had to drive off.

This is the absolute number one reason why all the nations will need a great healing.

It was promised...it will come.

These first steps is the first ripples and with god all obstacles can be overcome.

We know many good people that believed good things and stood and they die because of it!! 

Yes they do.. Every single day.

It happens..brutal is it not? 

Some pitiful good ole soul puts their lives on the line for truth so some evil pile a whale shit can come take their life.

Shakes my faith in god not a bit.

However evil has an hour upon them soon enough.

A flushing must happen.

However with love and compassion for others, past history has shown that those will always find something on the edge of the bowl to grab onto so not and go down the drain.

So the leaves are always available in every stage, use them.

One love, Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 18, 2018)

I will say one last thing.

Long time ago a group of idiots also burned a hole in their ozone from nuclear wars.

They used gold dust to patch it and it did indeed work without causing any problems for anything.

Now the gold will not stop the last " big event" of a planet to happen..thats explosion.

However it does help in patching the ozone and let's just say...adjusting the weather.

However.. Oh however! ....those enslavers whoms hour is soon upon them will not give up the gold they control with.

Indeed...

So, what do you do if you can accept even the smallest possibility that this is true? 

Tell others and not everyone on YouTube speaking on this is a quack.

Some of them are showing good info on the chem trail and other subjects and their channels messed with constant.

If you hit the nail on the head however, you damned sure not going to get a channel.. I promise you.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 18, 2018)

Your answer until this shit stops? 

Take it or not.

Is everyone being effected the same? 

No, the worse your diet, the more chance now more than ever of getting diseases.

Meaning , now because of this spraying our bodies are taking more than they can filter with all the other bad shit we do to ourselves.

So you must keep yourselves in detox.

How? 

Eat a vegetables especially greens and lots of hemp and coconut oil .

Why? 

The fats bind to the bad shit so you can sweat, shit, piss, cry, fart, cum, it out.

Got it? 

Stay away from nasty ass pork that my fat ass ate tons of and if you eat meat do not overcook it and the more wild or grass fed the better but much beef now is tainted so lamb is best.. Bastards will not poison their own..." Think!!" 

Stay the hell away from process and homogenous and hydrogenated and fructose.

Backstrap molasses and honey are good.

Some... Some, pure evaporated Cain .

Learn to get in the kitchen as only the rich can buy things prepared by others.

In other words young ones...you can live off of hemp and good bird and nothing else and be healthy as shit and glow with health and be a sexual tyrannosaurus.

Just how life was supposed to be.

Already sick? 

Follow above and eat the leaf past and you will heal..period.

Those whom ripen the bud to cannabinoid will also see oil that heals like some Jesus stuff...promise.

However leaves once again always available.

Use less light and get bigger leaves.

Rev


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2018)

Reminds me of the view I had in Lakewood CO.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 18, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Reminds me of the view I had in Lakewood CO.


Lmao, pretty good mohican.

Everyone at the light got a kick out of it and yet you could see they was pissed and have seen it many times.

And yes beautiful views here for sure and the natives or those here 20 yrs or more are good old souls.

Much riff raff coming in and slum lords driving up prices but evil asses will have their day for they kick kids out on the street left and right.

Mom and pop going away, same ole same ole but the natives are flat good folk the ones that are.

The police here that I have met are good boys and don't like the asshole cops either.

Many old timers retiring and the " new breed" coming in.

Many cops are abusing the shit out of their delusional authority and will regret, however you cannot label them all bad.

Some of em just misguided boys themselves that just need someone to love em and teach em to love themselves and others.

Cops should serve us and keep peace and not those that write their paychecks.

When you need a good one and he comes in emergency you will see that good peace officers are always needed but not assholes with mental illness and a gun.

One love, rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 19, 2018)

quote
"However the Jalisco to me is beautiful unique and always leaves me clear minded and I feel inspired musical with it."

>i smoked more of the long flowered Jalisco last night and and agree..it felt good..happy..no fuzziness..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 19, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> quote
> "However the Jalisco to me is beautiful unique and always leaves me clear minded and I feel inspired musical with it."
> 
> >i smoked more of the long flowered Jalisco last night and and agree..it felt good..happy..no fuzziness..


Yes she is a very " clear headed" tree my brother and will get better in jar at any stage.

I've always found her a stand out because the Jalisco does not overpower and you being a musician I figured you may see what I do when I smoke her as I just want to play for hours.

I think the western Oaxaca will be a cool mix with the Thelma's.

More south..more top in.

The Jalisco just hits it in the middle and all head in my grows and the tingle behind the ears a trade mark of hers.

You smoked a real pure bamboo and even though gorilla glue she is not but she is quite elegant and most important pure.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 20, 2018)

Have not been able to get on site for two days.

Was thinking possible conspiracy lol.

Happy 420! And healings and health to all ..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 20, 2018)

I found my thrill on blueberry hill...

Told old mom I have found some killer hso blue dream phenos with a seed here and there.

I have the haze bros blue dream I crossed with Zacatecas and would like to take a male and breed to the hso.

Really lucked out on that haze bros clone years ago.

More high than the hso but the Zacatecas brought out even more and good yield because haze bros is not a yielder but potent.

Hso yields bombs so the combo may be killer.

After getting these pures done, I plan to go forth with some of my older projects that are well worth the time and effort.

I sent a guy on this forum years ago some chino fire strain I done and would love to know if he is around and tried them out.

Those should be fire and I need to go back on those also.

Never said anything wrong with throwing pollen around but for those with old pure swag seeds laying around its worth hatching and trying to identify them as the oldies are getting rare and with that stupid wall going up even more so.

In the end, they all heal.

As I mention to old mom.

Each stage of ripening has different mental effects that the different phenos can offer.

Play with them all.

However, for best healing and to be able to use the plant and pass a drug test one must wait 50% red 50% gold and no green anywhere.

Knowledge is power and the application of it..wisdom.

If I help even one to live, it was worth it.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 21, 2018)

Those 420 smurf chocolate was strong! 

Tko..lol

Strawberries settling in and looks like my mater vine is coming along nice and slow and that's what I want.

Sharing the small sump with pothos should restrict and yet still be healthy.

You can't let tomatoes run wild as they will take over all.

System is strong and its becoming a true hemp environment or Eden.

If I had the room I could grow much from this system and not overstocked with fish either.

My fish are spawning and super happy.

Bruce and Betty should lay pirahna eggs soon as the danios and tiger barbs are already.

Water has beautiful green tint and hemp based algae that makes everything healthy and the fish eat it up.

I've seen its best to not disturb the environment and I don't even scrub algae for once again the algae is key as long as its balanced.

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 25, 2018)

nice aquaponics rev

here
thelmas lookin way short and unique..

zygotes mex lookin like chistmas tree stye bud all along cola's

t h mex showing its open source genetics..i love it ..and know there is zippy in them thar genes

kona looks to be kona gold and a gem..but i gotta grow it good enough


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 25, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> nice aquaponics rev
> 
> here
> thelmas lookin way short and unique..
> ...


Sounds great brother! 

My two oldest and largest bushes are settling in finally.

Since they had to be disconnected and put in large dirt pots they had water roots and now basically have to build all new roots for dirt.

Its worth the wait as they will get huge next month and then flower.

One in pond are holding height under par but I can't top them no more as the width is issue now but no worries.

All these bushes as you know went in at different times and so there was the problem trying to get size on some while trying to hack on the others.

Was not going to show until other two settled but I will take picture in a moment for its a good teaching tool what they are doing now.

How is the cannabinoid Jalisco feeling since its been in the jars a bit? 

As I mentioned, play with the stages under those 5000 and you will find your " high" you want.

Most important is now if you ever get sick, you know how to take it to cannabinoids to heal the hell out of yourself.

Yes, you like others like zippy dippy highs and I don't mind the right kind of THC high myself, however cannabinoids give their own " high" and will put THC to shame when it comes to healing diseases or I would be dead, period.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 25, 2018)

As you can see the pond bushed are thick.

Acapulco red on far left, Zacatecas in middle and western Oaxaca on right.

Then fourth on right in bucket another Acapulco type.

Two in front are the oldest , one on left the Acapulco gold and one on right another Jalisco.

Since the Jalisco and gold was disconnected a couple weeks ago they have eaten most of their leaves to help rebuild new roots for dirt and are now putting out new growth.

It is completely normal for them to do this when doing a drastic environmental change.

Just leave them alone and absolutely do not over water and they will come back hard and strong.

These two are already 4 1/2 feet tall bushes and next month will get huge.

The ones in pond are around 32x32 bushed and cannot be topped anymore as you can see we will be having fun come flower.

All barked over and beautiful.

Have also noticed the barbs eating the heck out of the algae last few days and it has turned a beautiful color.

That means, ponds matured well now and time for rev to play guinea pig again.

What do I mean? 

I will drink from it and eat algae.

Why? 

Hemp based algae is unreal healthy and rids the body of toxins and heavy metals.

The water is loaded with positive bacteria that should turn my digestive system into a powerhouse.

You may say, oh if that was true people would drink out of their aquarium.

No, most people don't think.

And they use chemicals and do not build a proper environment as this.

Wonder why fish heal so fast? 

Wonder why a fish hook they can dissolve and pass? 

Its the bacteria.

I've even drank compost tea before and felt great years ago.

Thanks to sociopaths " as usual " like William pasture, we have become bacteria phobic.

Not me, I learned.

Your own homes based on " theories" would disgust you if you seen what was in them and yet we live.

The nose tells you everything.

If it smells bad, chances are it's not good unless its a pure fermented smell with no off odor.

In short we need bacteria and stuff we use against it makes it stronger.

We are supposed to make ourselves stronger through proper eating and raw foods and good bacteria and the bad can't win.

Trust me.

I have fought secondary bacteria infections from west Nile virus.

Even got in ole revs nuts and tried to paralyzed me....told y'all I was a tuff bird.

Not because I can wip ten of my brothers but because I defeated one thing after another that has killed...millions.

With no doctors... Just gods wisdom.

So I will let you know how it goes as I may turn into aquaman! 

Good, I will kick everyone's ass out of the sea so it and the creatures can have peace.

Whoa! Unto the filthy vessel that would cross aquamans path for he rides the back of leviathan...

The mermaid's and whales would have peace...smile

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 25, 2018)

Once again, once I start this thing rotating and have the next ones ready when these are cut, it will roll like a charm.

You just have to be patient and get through that first 8-12 months and maturity happens and it gets getting better as long as you got power and nothing happens out of your hands, gods good.

Yes you can cycle in a few weeks but any true aquaponic or bioponic man or woman will tell you it'd like wine and you can't rush.

Like my watermelon wine right now is two years old and just now getting to become a true wine and yet ole rev is in no rush as I only drink my own wine on rare occasion.

Good for belly and brings joy without drunken folly.

Ole rev does not add a bunch of sugar to my wine as it just makes hooch and gets you drunk fast.

My wine is around 10-15 % and does a fine job and has some bouquet to it instead of like others that you smell it and it smells like rocket fuel.

Lol,


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 25, 2018)

Scooby doo where are you?.... Rover....rear...! Lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 25, 2018)

My neighbors said, we never heard of watermelon wine and I laughed and said... Ya and y'all call sweet taters yams out here also lmao!!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 26, 2018)

kona 
with ogers in the back ground


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 26, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> kona
> with ogers in the back ground
> 
> View attachment 4127415


They look great however the bleaching in the leaves already is telling me again that you have extreme par.

I would definitely work on getting lights higher.

I am flowering the little girl scout cookie bush right now under your plank for a quick seeding.

Two weeks barely in and same thing as the leaves bleach and some already falling.

That light is over 4 ft from the pot she is in and she's only two foot bush.

Still pars the hell out of it.

Too fast will loose quality.

I know this cause I did the same.

I put too much par on a group two years ago and even though they died fast, they was not as potent as others that was done a bit slower and you could flat see it.

Your 5000 are extreme and only getting them up can correct and then tailor the tree.

Nobody wants to wait 30-40+ weeks under a halide and I don't either and why par is important but if we kill too fast we will suffer quality issues for sure.

This is important because I want people to have the best and especially if they wait for cannabinoids.

Even the way the leaves die off under these 5000 is very different looking because the chlorophyll is being eaten almost too fast.

More normal looking under t5ho and takes a bit longer but much faster than halide.

Just know that the diodes on your LEDs are all 5000 and that is extreme par and a good thing if not too fast so I'm not complaining just letting you know from experience that par is very underestimated.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 26, 2018)

There is Afghanistan phenos out there old mom that would probably go through all stages in less than 15 weeks under those 5000. 

I will be honest it amazed me how fast they killed the Jalisco but once again let's not kill em to quick .

I had to make oil only from the ones I overpared and the oil was good but the bud not worth smoking...rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 27, 2018)

nah rev.. there is no bleaching what so ever....it must be how the photo shows up

so far this one really likes what it is getting..side lighting off the panels

i am finishing a gsc right now....i "wish" the leaves would get fried ..joke


on the jalisco ..errr uhhh..i mustadmit..much of the leaf degradation
was from the organic stuff i used for some PM

the Thelmas are looking way good way squat.
and way unique profile for sativa's..but the leaves do not look indica for me
wide..for sure..just different and varied mex genetics


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 27, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> nah rev.. there is no bleaching what so ever....it must be how the photo shows up
> 
> so far this one really likes what it is getting..side lighting off the panels
> 
> ...


Your good old mom.

Like I have said, I learned from killing stuff.

Literally.

Perhaps the nutrition mix played a part however if you play around with those lights you will see what I mean and every tree you have will ripen a bit different one pheno to the next.

It took me three years of messing around with par and being disappointed in my yields and trees until I jacked the lights up.

You will perfect them also as you goof with them and watch.

I have never seen trees bark over as fast so even in veg these led push maturity fast.

Two of these little 120 planks would easily cover my whole 8 ft closet, very impressive kick .

Much room for experiment with higher blue led and I'm sure in time more will incorporate led into the cannabinoids ripening and in time more findings noted.

That is why its important to share freely, more hands make light work.

Look forward to the next several smoke reports.. Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 27, 2018)

cannot wait to try the thelmas rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 28, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> cannot wait to try the thelmas rev


Well these two bushes created Thelma.

A shoreline Jalisco male and this western Oaxaca indica.

You know the Jalisco now and you can see in this picture the beauty of the western Oaxaca.

This tree was pure happiness and no stone or body at all.

The combo should be great as you can see the western Oaxaca has nice thick buds and also handled extreme high blue par when I first tested her.

She couldn't get enough blue as other types finally showed stress in this particular test and ripened almost too quick, this Oaxaca loved it most and went through the experiment with flying colors.

So yes too much of anything is not good but this tree took it all.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 28, 2018)

Another picture of her killing herself for cannabinoids and her stages was smooth even under 14000k tubes wich most par blue that you can use and still get good quality and yields.

Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 28, 2018)

interesting
i forgot to mention..
the Thelma's are pretty much main cola dominant...and short
giant sativa long wide fan leaves
again..a most unique look..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Apr 29, 2018)

When the world has been to lonely...and the road has been too long...and you think that love is only...for the lucky..and the strong....

Just remember.. In the winter...far beneath...the bitter snow.... Lays the seed...that with gods love...in the spring.... Becomes.... The rose.

One love


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2018)

You can let them go to long:






Found some seeds in this from the frozen Maui Wowie pollen chuck:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Zero_OS (May 1, 2018)

good looking seeds...how do them "go too long" buds smoke?


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2018)

They smell like dirt weed. I expect they would taste much like that at this point. They were done in November.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 2, 2018)

If your ripening them in the sun mohican they need not direct .

More UV is hitting earth last few years and it can burn the trees.

Most outside growers here are using greenhouses or other techniques to not allow so much UV to hit the trees.

You can see that tree burned from sun not over ripening.

Same principal as using too much par indoors as I told old mom.

I over pared and my bud looked like yours and tasted like shit but made great oil and seeds.

So the sun is over paring these days as many crops have shown.

Believe it or not, this was the purpose of the chemtrails to try and patch this problem.

However what they are using is making it worse and causing illness in people even though many people still for whatever reason refuse too see the obvious.

Old neighbor stepped out the other day.

Planes flying by leaving normal contrails from the base and I said...those are contrails but have you seen the others? 

He said, yes, I have seen them...Mr dean is 70. 

I said do you believe those are normal? 

He said, not a chance they are obviously spraying the hell out of us with something.

I said , regardless their reasons can't we both agree it could not be good for anything or us.

He said, yes we can agree on that. The end.

Try putting them in a more shady place and they will do better.

I really need all of you to realize that patience is a virtue and cannabinoids cannot be ripened to fast for.

Watch the par...don't try and kill them too fast.

If you want fast, then run indica's.

I will say this, but I have also done this technique longer.

When I cut bud at 50% red 50% gold indoors, the bud is solid and beautiful and smooth as air or I myself would not wait as that would be stupid as hell.

Be patient or you will be disappointed.

My fruit at 50% red 50% gold also does not taste like pine...it tastes look like fruit.

Meaning if its cherry flavored in THC when I am done it will still be cherry flavored.

If you are loosing taste the par is too much or sun too strong and their dying too quick.

You guys I love you but don't debate me on this as I have done it over and over.

You push them too hard to fast and quality will suffer.

Back in old days the Mexican cut at blood red and then later it in piles to be fermented and decarbed to gold.

The piling and fermentation takes time so just letting them go in the sun is not the end .

I've done it.

Just put bud in sun to finish ripening versus giving them time under halide to go gold indoors and no comparing.

Indoors you can control more and learn once again not to overpar and the end result of my bud is sublime.

I just don't want these kids or anyone to goof up and then not take responsibility and then try and say the info is false.

This takes a minute to learn and understand .

However if that ass is dying of a " disease" you will learn quick how to do this correctly and patience is the number one key.

If it was not worth it no way in the world would I do this.

No way I would wait two to three times longer if the end result was dirt weed.

Ole rev does not want to smoke or eat dirt either.

Do this correctly and you will have healing cannabinoids and fantastic quality.

My old zensation strain was always cut 100% blood red and always healed and tasted like pure cherries. Delicious or I would not have waited 20 weeks on it every time. 

Patience brothers.

One love


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 2, 2018)

"regardless their reasons can't we both agree it could not be good for anything or us."

He said, yes we can agree on that. The end.

>.chem/con trails are making" diversity "loving, snowflake, pc, virtue signaling, freedom of speech suppressing ,facists...

somehow i am immune..lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 2, 2018)

There making people sick old mom.

I don't know what is going on in Canada but here and elsewhere it is bad and not a joke.

People want to bury their heads .

Especially the older generation and I'm not being an ass, I am being real.

Barium and aluminum among other things that kill the nervous system and cause the filtering system of the body to be overload unless a person is detoxing with good food and fat and cannabinoids all wich rid the body of these things.

My own neighbors agree, most of their sicknesses started around 9-10 years ago and that is when all this started full force and mine and others awakening began.

Your ass has to want to take the blinders off or you will not see or understand anything they hide in plain sight.

There is plenty conspiracy horse shit...tons of it...how can one know? 

Through humility unto the one god and self sacrifice... Then he says, I'm here.

Somebody ask me, how do you know it is not evil that speaks to you? 

Not being an ass, just honest... I told this Christian, you don't understand your own doctrine as most and yes as most he turned red.

I said, the very thing turning you red is that jinn in you that accuses me.

Is it not written, evil cannot serve the purpose of good for any house divided cannot stand? 

Smile...evil would not and cannot teach that wich is good and saves ...impossible.

As usual, he walked away with lips pooched out...indeed.

Chemtrails are not conspiracy and I could type for hours the how's and why's and most would let it in one ear and out the other.

All are being harmed by this, its just if you live in an area where this is happening all the time, your symptoms will be worse.

People are complaining to doctors of so many symptoms and yet the doctors know not what is wrong...I research.. I talk to people daily and don't just sit on my ass smoking pot.

I tell them..look up! 

Many are now telling others...pull ones head out of the TV and look up.

Some more pics of the real deal and the stinking mist that is left after the trail dissipates.

Contrails do not ever do this because they are contrails...these absolutely are not.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 2, 2018)

Well for some reason I can't post these recent pics I took yesterday. Just know they are like the others and very obvious what they are...you can even smell the damned things so denial does not make any truth go away..rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 2, 2018)

Conversation with a base.

Can I ask why these planes are spraying around here and what they are spraying? 

Answer, there are no planes spraying, what you are seeing is contrails.

I lived next to Arnold's I know the difference.

Answer, your seeing contrails.

I am looking out my damned window right now captain courageous and they are spraying patterns in the damned sky and then those damned patterns thin out into a fine mist that lingers all day and even has smell to it.

I am watching this now so why are you calling me an idiot? 

Pause..... Thought the phone would be hung up.

Answer....they regulate themselves....dial tone.

Give this conversation serious thought for in the words " they regulate themselves" and a sudden hang up says it all.

Indeed the bastards regulate themselves these enslavers as they always have.

Meaning, its not military and we can't do shit.

That is correct, for when the chemtrails are being sprayed...all military jets in the area are grounded.

When it stops...later the military jets come out to practice.

Once again in the golden words " they regulate themselves " says it all to anyone that has ears.

One love..rev


----------



## dubekoms (May 3, 2018)

The planes aren't spraying anything, the trails are condensation in the air heated by the planes engine and then frozen by the cold temperature.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 3, 2018)

sorry rev i just had to go right wing...

personally.. i dunno about the chemtrails..a lot of people talk about em..jessie ventura



..up here ?

..i dunno..like the above poster said..exhaust ..frozen

i look more at the river..the sky for birds..and clouds..but we don't have those b52s or whatever they are..

well i do have the first b52's album..."lookout for the retaining wall"-Rock Lobster

sorry i digress..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 3, 2018)

Freewill, one can believe what they want and why they get away with just about anything.

Frozen my ass! 

Contrails disappear and do not stink.

I'm not discussing it any further.

What's sad is I am not even a conspiracy theorist.. At all.

And yet when some of them present truth they are trolled to death.

Its sad, the real truth is...nobody wants to hear the truth, until the hour comes and then its usually to late.

Freewill, next time they come by and spray their satanic star I will post that and leave it at that.

An ocean was parted for a group way back and five minutes later the little shits bitched and complained for chicken and still did not believe.

Not one thing new under the sun and perhaps why god has not performed great miracles for all to see ...yet 

He already did, all forgot and trust in their pitiful leaders, religions and their own delusions... Had plenty myself.

Pass the bean dip, leave me be.

I worked, raised my kids, paid the bitch her taxes, bought a home, retired, or working on all that and I don't have time for this conspiracy horse shit.

Yes, I know and that is why my friends " the show" works so damned well.

Always has and what no sheep seems to understand is it is an old plot that has worked thousands of years.

Thankfully, some of us still believe in gods promise to end the madness.

I do, with all my heart know I will live too see that hour come.

Then we will all see what we would rather not, the truth.

Nothing to see here so let's just move along ....

However denial and being to scared to believe their asses would do such a thing will not make it go away.

There is even reason why they always do it in the direction of the sun but no way in hell would probably any of you listen to that either. 

Hard enough just presenting the cannabinoids info and as i said from the start, few can handle milk, little less solid food.

So we will leave it at that.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 3, 2018)

Not to mention these planes spray at a low altitude.

Can't you see in the picture? 

For gods sake the military jets do not fly this damned low! 

I lived next to a air force base my whole life and I be damned if I am not right next to a bunch more...imagine that! 

I know the difference, before god or any conspiracy video horse shit and I have watched Jesse one time and it was enough to puke and not go back for more.

The very conspiracies running amuke is also part of why they get away with literally murder.

After a while people don't believe in anything true or false and many turn away from their faiths and even half truths that can at least give them parts of the puzzle that in time can be put together.

People just get fed up and don't want to hear anything anymore.

Then...then....that's when they got us! 

When nobody can no longer believe anything and willing to fuss and kill over horse shit...true or not....you have just become under more control than ever and no stupid FEMA camp needed.

It all just falls on itself, sooner..or later.

Its fixing to fall.

So now, what really matters? 

To believe me? A conspiracy theorist? A preacher? A guru? Long list? 

To believe in love and no harm.

Do that and your truth will come, no matter your beliefs.

Just love for what is going on will continue to be debated until it is not anymore.

Love, there is no debate in love.

Its just love.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 3, 2018)

Here is the low altitude mist that is not frozen contrails.

Unfortunately I cannot put smell in a picture ..bastards have not come out with that technology yet.

However the trails you see above dissipate out into a mist of stinking chemicals.

Can't make this up, when its in your own front yard.

Take the time, take the time to go and look at chemtrails videos.

Its going to lead you to other things that oh yes will make those asses uncomfortable.

However it is very dangerous to call all of it a lie.

Go and study to show yourselves approved and then come back and speak on this.

Come and visit rev, I will take you for a drive back towards the plain states and show you the patterns they spray and the smells.

This will not be pesticides for crops you will be seeing as I have talked to farmers galore...ask them...there messing up personal crops .

Only the Monsanto shit can handle it...oh joy!

Frozen contrails lmao ...do like the rev brothers...talk to people...no matter where you are at...piss em off...pull em to the side...when they calm and talk, your learning will continue.

Not everyone is in denial.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 3, 2018)

I like others have sat for hours and watched the whole damned process....over and over and over again.

Look hard.

See the x patterns and then the mist under them? 

That is because they spray, the shit dissipates in the air and the heavy particles fall to the ground.

Literally we have dusted the shit off of the cars and it is indeed according to tests loaded with barium and aluminum.

In other tests their are organisms found that nobody even knows what the hell they are.

Why? 

Because this shit serves several of their diabolical purposes.

What started out as a way to patch the ozone has now become something even worse.

The evidence is beyond measure and yet the majority still refuse to remove themselves from horse shit and seek the truth that indeed can terrify a man.

It is also, what sets a man free from them and himself , our worse enemy.

When we cease to believe what is in front of us, we just bowed.

I only bow to one and he is one and has never changed and has nothing that stands next to him...one

The god of my fathers that saved me.

I've asked for years, why should I care to help anyone, few want it anyway for discipline scares the hell out of most.

Answer, I did not give unto you for you to choose whom you give it to. I gave unto you for you to warn and give freely to those that choose on their own freewill.

Every hair on every head means something to me for I made them and know their folly as I know yours worm.

Give freely as I have to you and worry not of the rest for my people will know and hear the call. The end 

Sounds like something the true god would say for jinn cannot speak this way, impossible.

Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 4, 2018)

there is at least on chemtrail website that talks about more than few issues .......

it does sound possible..and much supports your claims

all i do know is it does get in the way of the cannabis side of this thread

.............sorry for the chemical inundation of your area


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 4, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> there is at least on chemtrail website that talks about more than few issues .......
> 
> it does sound possible..and much supports your claims
> 
> ...


Its all about awareness old mom.

You know I do not condemn or convert.

If someone disagrees I always simply say, love and do no harm and all will be well.

However the more that do listen and educate themselves and others , the more likely this will stop.

We still out number them many times over.

They have no love or empathy however fear they do have and they do fear the people and why they work hard to control.

You have to give people a minute and if what you say is true, in time with a little study and willingness they see for themselves and then you did your part.

Its all any of us can do.

I wish it was a joke, more than anything I wish many things was just a joke.

However its unfortunately not and so many things tie into all of it, including cannabis.. All connected brother.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 5, 2018)

Geez smoking some leaf paste on this carnival and thinking of these strawberries.

I just pulled a few seeds from an oz of carnival x strawberry cough that may be the best pheno of it I have ever had and I've had several.

Great balance high and buds when cracked smelled like strawberries for sure .

Beautiful large buds and even the seeds have a red tint.

Can't think of anything better to grow with strawberries and increase the berry flavor natural with this strain.

Went ahead and topped again as they got to be so not to get to tall.

There gonna spread on one another anyhow but so be it we will manage.

Soon as the two big ones finish new dirt roots we flower.

Geez will be glad to get clones and get this one done as the first round with the system when you got trees of different ages is a challenge but will not be that way after this round. 

The ole Acapulco red in the last picture really gets to going when topped a few times.

And we won't talk of the trails no more but last few days they have not sprayed and it has been beautiful fresh air and rocky mountain weather.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 7, 2018)

I got one last thing to say on the trails.

This weekend was beautiful, blue skies.

Today, the bastards sprayed the literal hell out of us while many continue with heads in asses and cell phones these fuckers are poisoning all.

Period.

If any of you live in south east Colorado all you needed today was to look at all the x patterns they loaded the sky with at their same time they start around 10-11 a.m...fact!! 

Was so pissed off going to store this morning I had to come home and take a nap from the rage I felt.

Woke up while ago, and the whole damned sky was grey with the shit.

I'm done but hell yes I wish this was a joke and I would give to have them all in a room with nothing but me.

Faith is indeed not easy these days, but I be damned if I loose mine.

I know their hour will come, the pain...will surely come.

Now ole rev is done on this subject.

Those with ears!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 8, 2018)

your strawberries getting there rev..

thelma..short original look..main cola dom all the way..a ways to go..

another two weeks and seeded thelma will be repro'd

will be interesting to see what buzz is like from the Thel's

km



ps

kona , iss, and t h mex taller phenos from repro are exciting me..i may get close to what i desire..dang they is tall..lol

ican see the shorter phenos in the th mex which were the ones that came from the original 4 seeds [2 male2 females]

thankfully there are more phenos in there..yay.. swimmin in a gene pool


----------



## yesum (May 8, 2018)

I seeded the one Rev AG x Mk with Panama Red pollen. I got my trip weed down already no matter what. Guerrero mixed with Michoacan with pheno selection did it. Acid or shroom effect depending on mood or whatever goes on in the mind chemically day to day. Those southern Mexicans.... Ay, ay, ay, ay, canta y no llores.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 9, 2018)

Old mom I'm glad your seeing results from hard work.

Always rewarding.

System is doing fantastic.

Looked yesterday and seen giant danios babies and barbs spawning and Bruce and Betty should spawn by next month.

Drinking water straight out the filter feels good and water has absolutely no bad taste when I drink.

Those Thelma will be a hoot.

No matter what stage you cut they should be enjoyable.

Yessum talking of his trip weed lol guess I need a bean of those so I can join the trip crew.

Been working with a friend helping with health and also finishing up myself with this wisdom tooth.

No sleep lately much however I go through spurts.

That's why I guess I've been a bit quiet lately.

Can't sit on my couch long or I fall out so I got to recharge.

A mans not a mountain but alls well and gods grace is enough for this ole boy.

No spraying yesterday and was beautiful.

Relaxed under the crane apple tree and watched the babies play and rabbits eat clover.

The stuff life is really about.

As I've mentioned to others, pain indeed demands attention however we must also pay attention to the beauty and find ones center in the middle of the storm..for there is always a storm however always an eye in the middle.

This west Oaxaca is a thick bush.

One love, rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 9, 2018)

1.kona/iss
2.kona
3.t h mex

   teriffic job there rev....what a gret looking aquaponic settup you made..

so much better than TV




yesum said:


> I seeded the one Rev AG x Mk with Panama Red pollen. I got my trip weed down already no matter what. Guerrero mixed with Michoacan with pheno selection did it. Acid or shroom effect depending on mood or whatever goes on in the mind chemically day to day. Those southern Mexicans.... Ay, ay, ay, ay, canta y no llores.


good job..any photo's of said trip weed?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 13, 2018)

Old mom how are those Thelma colas looking? ..rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 15, 2018)

fattening up..buds are dense ..short maincola plant..
they look serious.. unique seed stock from revthnatural
will get pic next time.
.this shot is a couple weeks old... oops.. they need way less N than others..
a ways to go yet..its fatter than this pic

if it has the qualities i seek it gets another round..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 15, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> fattening up..buds are dense ..short maincola plant..
> they look serious.. unique seed stock from revthnatural
> will get pic next time.
> .this shot is a couple weeks old...View attachment 4136311 oops.. they need way less N than others..
> ...


Sounds good old mom and I look forward to the report.

Noticed those led planks being advertised on here as 3000 and 4000. 

You have them and I have the one you sent me and they are fantastic par and pricer very affordable for most.

I need an arrangement of 800 to 1000 watts of them when I can put change together or perhaps they could send me some and I would surely run my mouth to everyone ...smile.

Everything here is full steam ahead so nothing new to show until flower time when my two giant bushes reroot the dirt good.

Already tossing my head on some other projects but I need to get through this one first.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 15, 2018)

The Jalisco is funky and the west Oaxaca floral so will be cool also too see where the smells go.

Rev


----------



## yesum (May 17, 2018)

Not gonna post pics as the AG x MK is ailing from bad soil. Changed the dirt 1 month into flower but the damage is done.

I smoked the top of the male AG x MK. It was strong and neutral in effect. Around 20% thc I would say. Early part of the buzz did have some trip to it. Weird vibe with me looking at a square window kind of morph into a bit of a trapezoid. Some potential but I would rather have the pure AG I think. No euphoria or silly effect. Kind of weird as I said.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 17, 2018)

we like "euphoric/silly"...

just started some new michocan seeds...

Thelma is gaining weight..Rev ..visually, your genetics are unique..

Kona sure looks like the real deal..

and the taller t h mexes i know are gonna be good..how good ..i dunno yet

everything looks good too..my neuro receptors are getting excited


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 19, 2018)

Yessum what I sent you has no master kush in it.

It is the bamboo shoreline Jalisco bred to a pure Afghanistan.

That is what I sent.

Depending the spectrum and the stage cut will have everything to do with the high.

If I grow the same tree under a blue halide vs a t5 ho the tree will have difference in effects also just like cutting at different stages.

All these bamboo trees will deliver if especially grown organic and tried at different stages to find what one is looking for mentally.

The cannabinoids are for those that want to heal and still use the tree and be able to work and pass drug tests.

The cannabinoids to me offer a mental balance that THC can't compare along with being the best at destroying inflammation diseases.

However your " trip" will be found in the final THC phase.

Meaning, harvest completely milky and hardened off so your THC is at least completely ripened for and that is where you will find your " trip." 

That's why as interested in led as I am for longevity, t5ho still has my vote for the par is there and I can mix the spectrum to my liking.

As I have mentioned, for yields and quality and potency the t5ho is hard to beat and when you learn how to tailor the trees your yields are there just keep lights up.

4100k and 6500k mixed has shown best overall results.

If I want to ripen a bit faster, I wait until the buds put on good weight and then I replace one 6500k with a actinic blue uvb and it speeds them up a bit without killing to quick.

However when I put in a 14000k tube it was way too much.

14000k works great in a halide but the t5ho 14000k tube is way extreme par and will fry them.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 19, 2018)

Know this brothers and sisters.

If I get through this next seeding we will have pollinated in captivity 4 different bamboo locality cannabis.

With two more possibility when I find my Acapulco shoreline again and the Panamanian bamboo wich would make six.

Sense few if anybody over the years even knew what the heck they was breeding in captivity I doubt anyone has ever done this.

Not including the rare indica's from south mexico.

And doing them with their pure male counterparts... Get u sum! 

Ego? 

Nope, its the work of gods hands I am trying to preserve and not my own...smile..

I can't preserve them all however every one that I do is worth the effort .

When this info is also proved and it will be for truth will soon crush horse shit regardless of whoms pitiful feelings get hurt or how many books will be burned...smile..

There will be those that will appreciate this later.

One love

Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 21, 2018)

Have successfully repro'd Thelma now..drying now

her unique main cola dominant siblings will be ready to take down soon..i will update on the buzz

definitely not a tall skinny one..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 21, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> Have successfully repro'd Thelma now..drying now
> 
> her unique main cola dominant siblings will be ready to take down soon..i will update on the buzz
> 
> definitely not a tall skinny one..


Cool beans.

Bamboo Mexicans are short trees and the west Oaxaca is also so I figured they would be bulky.

Should be a winner and judging by your par on those 5000 and your particular tastes in the mental high, I would suggest playing with cutting between 12-15 weeks.

At least you will know now if health ever has a down fall how to ripen for cannabinoids and heal.

Rev


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 25, 2018)

the Thels..[looks like some sort of lebanese sativaesque something..you would see in a big dry field]

can't wait to try   it..


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 31, 2018)

rev

i think Thelma may be the herb for me...

i am surprised at the high that a plant that looked like that gave..i can't explain well enough right now

hardly smoked any too..no edge ..no noid..no sedative ..just strong in the brain happiness zone

did not expect to have such a postitive opinion....it may sound crazy i am getting a lebanese sativa vibe

the plant has giant fat long pointy looking leaves..its ultra short..it is almost totally main cola dominant

the uniqueness was enough to make me happy to grow..and now it may be something i have to focus on

...i will see how it sits over time and get back to you..

thanks


----------



## Rev.thenatural (May 31, 2018)

Great old mom! The pure thelma gave me complete mental happiness.

Organic is really the way to go with these old school and not much food.

I have more madness that I have done and more on the way.

Also going to finish my big blue dog project...haze brothers blue dream x Zacatecas x original chemdog indica clone only x Zacatecas backcross.

Will be a beast.

Hybrid Bob grew a prototype of it when I did it years ago and says to this day the most incredible and beautiful tree he has ever seen or grown.

Completely sativa in effects and baseball bats for buds.

Made big bud look like a shrimp.

Flowering in 30 or less.

Everything going great so will update then my brother.

Rev




OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> rev
> 
> i think Thelma may be the herb for me...
> 
> ...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 1, 2018)

i am gonna try organic this next run..just got 10 bags of earthworm castings..kelp..dry mixable fulvic..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 1, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i am gonna try organic this next run..just got 10 bags of earthworm castings..kelp..dry mixable fulvic..


Great as you will not turn back.

Learned years ago these old trees really like organic and not much food.

You will not be disappointed.

Between good soil and par your upcoming crops will get better all the way around.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 1, 2018)

Old mom. The reason you are surprised at the effects is the pure Thelma was a west Oaxaca indica.

As I have mentioned many times southern Mexican indica's around Zacatecas and west Oaxaca have no stone to them and yet they are indeed pure indica's.

In time people will understand and see I have told truth.

So what you just growed is a mix of the most North bamboo cannabis in mexico with the most southern Mexican indica.

Proper mixes as you see are fantastic.

Just got to know what they are and general area they are from and after you smoke many pures you can see what will mix well with what.

Cool stuff.

One love, rev


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 3, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Old mom. The reason you are surprised at the effects is the pure Thelma was a west Oaxaca indica.
> 
> As I have mentioned many times southern Mexican indica's around Zacatecas and west Oaxaca have no stone to them and yet they are indeed pure indica's.
> 
> ...


Look, man. I respect you in your uniqueness, regardless of what it might seem sometimes, but I have to be real with you. There are no Mexican indicas. At least, not indigenous landrace Mexican indicas.. Indica means "from the Indian subcontinent." There is an entire ocean dividing these two regions. It's cool that you see things differently, but don't break your own heart, expecting people to come around to your ideas. And bamboo and cannabis don't share compatible chromosome numbers to breed with each other. Meiosis cannot occur.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Look, man. I respect you in your uniqueness, regardless of what it might seem sometimes, but I have to be real with you. There are no Mexican indicas. At least, not indigenous landrace Mexican indicas.. Indica means "from the Indian subcontinent." There is an entire ocean dividing these two regions. It's cool that you see things differently, but don't break your own heart, expecting people to come around to your ideas. And bamboo and cannabis don't share compatible chromosome numbers to breed with each other. Meiosis cannot occur.


Freewill, its a doozy is it not? 

You boys cannot find this info any place and it drives men crazy to think something could be true and yet no info found.

When all see that I have given truth they will not give a bag of horse shit about opinions anymore and will become true growers of this old cursed fruit tree.

Most, meaning 99% do not even know the truth of their own history , little less this old tree that links it all...smile.

Believe what one will, however when this info is proven and it will be, just takes time because everyone forgot!!

Forgot? 

That's right folks!!!... Forgot!!! Turned to bullshit books and one another's own delusions most did and of course all those wonderful science papers.

So did I by the way for a long time.

At one time long ago, this info was known ....they worked hard in earths deserts to dig up and hide the truth..oops.

All one has to do to prove this right or wrong is be patient like proper ripening and spend some time growing cannabis in a berry patch or whatever and watch what its offspring do every year.

The damned things will indeed start taking on the characters of the pollinating counterpart.

So sorry white boys don't understand this but ole rev is here for the long haul to make sure they do.

Just know this, when its proved I will not come back and give all of you hell like many have me.

I will simply say, now you know.

And you will however not on my time.

I'm here for the open mind and heart.

The old souls here that can hear with their hearts when they put their own horse shit aside.

The rest will come later on jahs time.

Indeed mexico has tons of native indica's as they do cactus as cactus indeed is what made an indica...smile.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 4, 2018)

As this shirt, I know exactly what my stock is and where it came from.

Ole rev does not get a YouTube channel or a book.

Why? 

Because this ole boy gives truths too much for your Zionist rulers to handle and they know this info I give on cannabis is just the small stuff and yet the truth of cannabis links all truths..imagine that.

As I have said over and over again... If I am nuts they should give me the red carpet for YouTube and book publishers are full of nuts and delusional horse shit that many sheep eat up like high fructose!!.... Indeed...as I did once also..

They are not worried about the 90% that would argue and bitch and moan and groan their damn education and curse and slander and call me every name in the book...every name.

They are worried of that 10% that will believe until proven true for if that happens the people will stand and no judgement needed.

Either way " they" are screwed and all truths will be known.

And oh yes, when the levy breaks it will not be pretty and plenty of slanders and pitiful threats will be endured, however they will not lay a filthy finger on a worm...

When they try and they or some dip shit will, then for sure the people will know Mahdi and listen to a worm for it is truth that brings hate out of people fast for few know it and yet feel educated and informed while they talk horse shit with others like themselves.

I use to also wear that damned turkey suite until my fat ass busted out and seen an eagle hiding under a turkey costume.

There are other eagles here, like old mom and other old souls whom will soon come out of their pitiful amnesia.

One love...rev


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

Whatever, man. Rock on with your bad self.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 4, 2018)

Instead of listening to these overseas guys and reading all these horse shit books , why not fund a trip for ole rev and maybe one other gringo to go down and collect and document? 

I'm being serious here.

I have absolutely no fear of any pitiful man, whether it be a white boy or a jungle Indian.

Ole rev takes his number one weapon with me no matter my path...its a bad weapon and nobody can confiscate it.

What is that weapon of yours rev that not even the military can stand against? 

Love...and trust in jahuwa.

We will take samples of the cannabis in the wild and its counterparts.

Pictures galore and seeds.

See we would be talking about at least a three month trip.

However I promise you one thing, ole rev would not be hanging out in the cities and cantinas listening to city horse shit from European Mexicans, ole rev will be out in the sticks and jungles exploring with the real Adams and eves that know and understand this tree as their fathers before them.

Ole rev knows the jungle and jungle creatures and the jungle can take me but no pair of pitiful testicles with an agenda will...smile.

If I get funded I will return to put together a book on this tree that will end all books.

Ego? Nope, a promise of a delivery of truth for those that crave it.

The book however would have to also be funded and sold private for I promise the six people in the world " laughing " that own the media and publishing companies will have no use for this special book.

Ole rev is honest and I would show where every penny goes..every last penny for I do not sell out..period.

Delivery of the truth for these little babies to have is my goal for in them is our only salvation from gods soon wrath, even though few believe in his anger and none taught correctly about it.

He gave us his last words.

Turn to the children for I will send eliyahu and the babies will turn back to their father's and their father's to them in truth and love or else I will become terrible unto them...remnant..

Not much time.

But then thats not for me too say, only to know.

Freedom for all can only come when all truth is known...all of it.

It was promised, it will be.

No white robed man god will save and no wood or stone can redeem, only the arm of god when we choose love and not hate and discontent.

Rev


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Instead of listening to these overseas guys and reading all these horse shit books , why not fund a trip for ole rev and maybe one other gringo to go down and collect and document?
> 
> I'm being serious here.
> 
> ...


Rev. I’ve been to the Hindu Kush Mountains. I’m very familiar with Cannabis indica.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Rev. I’ve been to the Hindu Kush Mountains. I’m very familiar with Cannabis indica.


Well, same thing makes them there my brother.

Cactus and sun spectrum.

South Mexican indica's do not have a stone as they are under a more blue spectrum from the sun than northern Mexicans and of course our beloved stone factories from Afghanistan and those surroundings areas are under an even more different spectrum if from the hill country.

If you seen indica's from the kush area and high elevation than they should have been a shorter and thicker tree than the ones in lowland areas.

Like this pure Afghanistan is from higher elevation and a smaller tree but powerful knock out stone.

We only need to look a bit harder at what's in front of us too see the truth.

Its just not many true pure untainted landrace anymore and so people don't know how to compare.

You have to grow these things in their pure form too see.

Just staring at a blue dream or a haze tree and the light does not come on.

Once the tree is 100% free there will be no science needed to prove this, people will simply watch what it does and then everyone can write a book..smile..

One love, rev


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

Well I'm glad you'e back @Rev.thenatural keep the grows coming. Keep posting pics, don' worry about anyone yourself.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2018)

Some outdoor sativa girls in the sun:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 5, 2018)

"Old mom. The reason you are surprised at the effects is the pure Thelma was a west Oaxaca indica."

>yeh i do not care what it is or called..just that i like it..and i do

and its SO short..

harvested the seeds ..will grow some out and maybe do a better less N job...

i am growing oaxacan from another source..looks to not be a shorter one too..not as fat leaves as thelma ..
only got one to pop
hope its a female

harvested the sativas
th mex..they ranged from shorter to tall..can't wait to see whats up..
konas ..basically the same each pheno..its really good stuff
iss..beautiful sticky sativa looking ..potent..dunno if i like the buzz


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 5, 2018)

i understand olive d and shorelineogs concerns 

in this thread, not here to worry about what anything is called...[.or who rules what]

just here to sift through some pretty unique gear..

and step #1 ..all i care about is how it makes me feel

[mood altering characterfistics]...not smell,taste, growth patterns, resin content verbal lineage

after i get what i like, then maybe i will think about the rest

there are certain zones..cannabis can put you in..

there are several zones that work for me..funny that this shorty with the wide leaves..was one

been through alot of cool name strains in the last year or so..most got the boot..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 7, 2018)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i understand olive d and shorelineogs concerns
> 
> in this thread, not here to worry about what anything is called...[.or who rules what]
> 
> ...


Lol and that's what counts, you like.

I finally talked with a dispensary owner.

Perhaps rev assumed some things.

Short story is their hands are tied..its political.

As I was told even if we accept the info and ripened up the bud and used the leaves and wanted to buy every seed you have, we can't.

Just know its a bunch of horse shit but its not evil intent on the dispensary it is as always the assholes in gooberment to blame and the ignorant.

I asked, why don't we all stand to change that on a political level?

Why don't we educate the people so they will have complete understanding of this tree and set it free?

Truth? Money and nobody wants to push too hard and risk loosing their businesses.

I'm not a dick, I understand this completely.

So I guess we need an honest spokesman and some money as usual and lots of determination and wisdom most important.
I do not care if that spokes person is me or someone else as long as the truth gets out and lives can be saved and the tree freed.

I promise all of you one thing, your health hits the dirt and you will not give a shit about your own wisdom or anyone's ..you will just want truth on how to heal.

Your health hits that low and you will not give a shit about zippy highs and fruit punch...

Come back and read this thread and follow what to do on the bud and leaves and eat good and your asses will live...smile.

And you will not care about whether the tree was bamboo or cactus or grown next to a horse shit patch.

So just remember and you will see I never lied a word.

My mother and law has Alzheimer's and its being reversed as well with cannabinoids.

The list goes on how cutting early regardless of ones tastes in " highs" is just dumb..

Your denying yourselves of balance and the best inflammation destroying chemicals in the world for being impatient.. Fact jack! 

So in the end, this message is definitely for the people to heal themselves and not the dispensary that just wants to get you high and stay in business.

Life on life's terms, however body heal thyself is now truly understood by the ones like my family that have applied.

Works for all that want it.

One love , rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 9, 2018)

Well good news is the system is running like a steam engine.

Bad news is my Jalisco bamboo tree just could not pull it together from being transplanted from water to dirt.

Her roots split up pretty bad.

Good news is me and old mom both have preserved those even if old mom himself does not realize, he helped save a rare jewel with us.

Now the gold thank god has done well as I am bottom feeding her in a bubble tray under her pot .

Is breeding easy, yes throwing pollen is.

However selective breeding is not easy as I did the same with animals for 20 years.

Finding matching pairs in my old stash and trying not to loose other jewels trying to find others is no fun and you will loose some.

So what makes the gold different? 

Take it or leave it, here it is and maybe in a few years you can all come back and refer.

I don't need credit, my rewards are with my maker, just so you know ole rev gave truth.

The dispensary owner told me I was born 100 years too soon and it did not flatter me, it made me sick a bit.

Just like some bamboo has hollow stems and some do not, same with Acapulco " type " cannabis and other areas that have bamboo and ganja growing together.

The gold was created by bamboo with hollow stems and is also hollow to semi hollow.

Makes it put out copious resin for a tree straight out of the sand.

Well, you guys and many others think it is extinct.

Well, if it is...this is it.

Last female, last male of my golds.

So, whether anyone believes or not, this is last chance.

Also last chance on the Acapulco reds.

However if this gets done, four in all have we done of different bamboo cannabis and once I find the Panamanian that can make five and hybrid Bob has two seeds from our old " sandy " female that was another type that could make six.

Pray, why? 

Because I need it like anyone and even though this may sound confusing now, a time will come it will not be and many will be glad if this gets done.

If its meant to be, it will be.

However to save even one and know what it is , is wonderful.

Each one has something to offer and if I thought anything out here better, I would grow it, period, I like the best also.

Flower on my birthday at end of month.

These old girls are pure bark now so should be interesting.

Can't wait to clone the bud and prepare for the next one as this last ten months getting things right and mature on the tank has been a game of patience but well worth it.

The growth is fantastic and no doubt if I removed the high par t5ho for a couple hid the trees would take the whole bedroom, but ripening would take longer even under the beach 14000k. 

T5ho give best overall as I used hid for years.

Just keep those par lights up and learn to train and bush and defoliate proper and yield are fantastic.

One love

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 9, 2018)

We replaced the Jalisco with this female red I had going so I have a giant red bush and this new one.

At around the 12 node and not going to top her.

Lights are six foot above her so she can spring up and take that beautiful traditional look.

Won't complain having some extra red bud around as the brick I pulled this from the bud knocked me out on a back road and left me nearly in a ditch years ago so I guess its got some kick.

Someone like mohican grows some around his pool and puts it in at night will have some fire.

Nothing beats the sun it's just ole Toma's has been flaring much for years and one has to watch UV , however these old southern Mexicans can handle it well and be more potent for it.

Got a friend in Brazil tried to grow Afghanistan and they burned every year.

Told him you can't do it as those did not evolve under intense UV.

Told me you can't find the good wild stuff hardly anymore.

Laughed and told him, yes you can, you just have to go deeper in the jungle to find it.

Deep in the jungle looking for snakes, you will find other things.

On the amazon basin you will find still the old Sativa's.

Indians are actually scared of it, that strong.

Trees are small and dangly and not much to talk about, until you fire it up and don't return for a day or more.

So tar thick it's pipe only.

The only way to duplicate the effects in captivity is by growing them in acidic soil with much decomposition and a lower light situation under blue and extreme UVa and b.

The basin has always had extreme potent ganja and I doubt few outside of us old reptile wranglers and the shamans have had it and why your cannabis book writers don't have much to say on them.

You gotta go where men die to find the best.

Strainhunters " laughing " come with the rev and I will take you into beauty and hell where basin corallus tree boas dwell and the most potent cannabis on earth.

Where mosquitoes are the size of your middle finger and you realize your just a maggot.

Love it! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 9, 2018)

Big Acapulco red bush is 4ft and huge around.

The second pic is another bamboo type that was the last one to get hooked to system.

As you can see she has settled in great and so when miss goldy is ready we shall flower.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 9, 2018)

Basically what helps me yield and get plenty leaves is topping and defoliation and I can explain in simple terms.

Start your topping between 4-6 nodes and when new branches have fully come out and formed then top again.

I usually can top every three weeks.

Now, once they really start bushing you will see where older leaves start getting eaten off.. This is not deficiency.

It is the plant diverting its energy into new growth.

The old leaves you pull and collect and pluck other fans that are at the nodes of fully formed branches...that's it.

Typically in three months you will have a bush that will yield what you want .

One 400 will put out a pound or more on one tree when following this technique.

And a 600 will not give more for people have to try and realize also another opposite " its not light, its skill" period.

Now all these trees of course went in at different times trying to find the ones I needed to complete this project.

So they of course are older than three months veg and barked over.

This will be cool because if you can over veg than we shall find out however if time and massive roots are what most claim for heavy yields, well the potential is there but we shall see.

The 3 gallon pots have indeed accomplished what I hoped for as the bushes are thick and even though the pond has plenty space for roots the pots the trees are in only have so many slits at the bottom to let roots out so once you top in this particular situation a few times you can see that they get a little slower putting out the new branches.

However the hopes is to see the bushes just cram full of bud everywhere by doing this kinda like what happens when you run true vertical.

Vertical is my favorite..period.

If I was not trying to do something special with this system I would still be running vertical 14000k beach bulbs.

A stack of two 400 watt 14000k beach bulbs and six trees and we are talking pounds with three months veg...pounds.

All in what one wants and trying to do.

I just need enough each round for us and to be able to share and I'm good.

This system should more than take care of it.

Charity starts at home but it sure feels good to have enough to throw your brother or sister a sack when they need it for we all know what its like to need at times and to give is to get.

One love rev


----------



## XirumBuds (Jun 10, 2018)

Looking real nice!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 10, 2018)

Just made more leaf paste and man oh man is it sweet.

Totally relaxes the nervous system as well as a laundry list of other things.

I've even thought of not budding anymore and just throwing up a halide and let them give leaves galore forever.

That good...puff..eating best...a teaspoon of this would set one on fire...puff...however rolled in bud and smoked is no joke.

Every leaf is precious now once the truth known.

Absolutely ridiculous easy to make.

Puff..geez these alternative rock stations.. Every song about a devil or some horse shit..

Oh..welcome to the jungle.. A little better, at least axl is talking of the Hollywood scum scene...paid him well..

I'm looking for a sound between johnny winter and nuno bettencort...working on it..

Now let's go listen to tommy Emmanuel... Oh yes ...humility... Smile

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 15, 2018)

Well old mom I finally found the one.

Little junior here is just a little beauty and we have already bonded.

I leave his hanging cage open and he prefers to just hang with me or at the pond where he has his own perch.

Little fellow got into the river sump and bathed head first lol then cleaned and fluffed up and now chillin at the Acapulco red.

He is a youngster so he will bond well and will eat hemp seeds and good food to hopefully keep him around a long time.

With my pond and other responsibilities a budgee was perfect and can't make big messes.

All gods creatures are beautiful and junior is snow white and blue like a beautiful blue sky with puffy clouds.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 16, 2018)

Time to flower.

Put the Acapulco gold in veg chamber to roast on with male a while.

However these bushes need to roll and the little extra red can just do her thing as well.

Will have clones for next round going and will go back to three in pond and three in buckets connected to the pond after this.

System is mature and growth is fantastic.

No quotes on yields, we will just have to see as these old girls are barked over and massive roots.

Water is like crystal clear as my homemade sumps are superb filtration and the tiger barbs super cleaners.

I do not scrub the algae as the hemp based algae is important to the ecosystem and the fish health.

I'm pleased, its been work and more to come but will be easy now if nothing happens out of my hands.

There was no sense in rushing that Acapulco gold so these girls can go on ahead and rev can finally also enjoy a winter cycle.

Report in a few and junior agrees...let's get some bud and seeds! 

One love , rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes the jalisco bamboo made a great perch for junior between the alpines.

The little fart will have a hay day come seeding ..as long as he don't get greedy he can have a few... Might as well give nature its do even in my indoor vanity.

Laughing.. Gods good...rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 18, 2018)

So what makes a worm like ole rev? 

Puff...pain..death..then seeing the light that few have seen.

Sounds like you got it made rev and have arrived! 

When I arrive, the rest will arrive.

I watched too many die and seen those things men are not supposed to see, learned things men are not supposed to learn.

I was like all the rest before 2009. 

Thought I knew some shit and talked to others that thought they knew some shit.

Did some reading, watched conspiracy horse shit...had a little talk with Jesus to make it right...kept slipping into darkness and more horse shit than one can wade through.

By 2010 my last grow was posted here and some god named jahuwa spoke to me and told me he was the father of all things and that he was one and never had a son or became a man to save me from my pitiful foolishness.

On my face I screamed and cried with a broken heart and contrite spirit and asked him...what saves! ....I am a dead man...what saves!? 

He said...what you are doing now, saves.

No sacrifice did I ever require than the sacrifice of your heart and pride and then not to commit great sin? 

Freewill has been horribly abused...use restraint...govern thyself and be an example to others and love and do no harm, stand for no falsehoods and know I am with you.

I can't be perfect! 

No you cannot, no worm was or is...I do not like competition worm.

You will by grace restrain from those great sins and show others.

I curse at times and get angry quickly! 

Yes I see all of your folly that stems from fear...and I will heal you..in my time, I will heal you David, even from the women folly.

Listen to your heart worm and let it guide you to wisdom.

I will spill it on people that do not want it or appreciate it and will even despise it! 

Yes, you will oh maggot and cause yourself grief as times before for they will even be angry and jealous when you say you have spoken with me as they also proclaim to know me and yet only know of me in false pretenses.

I will show you what you need to know as you go through occultation and cleanse of fear.

They will hate and come to tear me to pieces and those I love! 

Did I not say...I am is with you? 

They will only try it once...done..


....puff...when that among other things happens to a man...it changes him...forever.

No going back to ignorance and being comfortable with others like I use to be.

It may be gruel soup and dark caverns in Zion ..but at least it is real.

I like real..puff....I prefer it.

" the show" has went on a long time and those that put it on and act and portray in it will soon have an hour of understanding.

Until then...restraint, love, no harm, grow trees, love those in front of you and let not darkness consume for it hates the light.

Forgive oneself and others and teach the babies well.

Make the good things of old become new again.

So much forgotten because they do not want it remembered.. Those that rule.

To remember is their biggest fear.

If all remember and apply , they cannot be controlled.

As written... They die from lack of knowledge, however when it is given they despise.

Yes, because your preacher and rabbi and shiek and guru do not understand this true knowledge.

They know not his name and the poor old rastas put his name on a man....repent of this quickly you sons of Solomon... Quick!!! 

He will show no partial...

What is true wisdom? 

To be terrified of jah is wisdom.

To love the children is next in line with your wife and why darkness and the damned Antichrist television work hard to steer people the opposite.

Been there, done that.

Hey honey tell them kids to shut the hell up by god ..Goldberg's fixin to wrestle Hollywood hogan ...by god....go get my fat ass my favorite bag of chips and process cheese!!! ...by god! 

And yet...he forgave and I went to him without any false pretense taught...no Jesus..no Muhammad... Just him....father.

So yes, puff...I am a bit eccentric however by grace I love and do no harm except to me at times and I am learning I am important also.

Many are taught not to love themselves correctly.

Love starts with ones self.

One love, ends it all.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2018)

Well it seems my junior needed a partner and her name is sativa.

Sativa was so stressed like poor little junior.

Ole rev simply showed them love and let them drink and bathe in the river sump.

Why the sump? 

Same reason I do, good digestion from living waters.

When animals stressed " even us " our gut loads go nuts.

This must come back in balance and stress removed to recover... The water helps this and remember rev uses no chemicals and not only do I have sumps that make polished water but also probably over 50 pounds of roots in this ecosystem.. Good water.

So now sativa has joined the family and junior showing her the ropes.

Junior told Aisha in her dream that he was happy with sativa and that he loved us for thinking of him.

They bring great joy to us and love hanging at the pond.

Have worked with many animals and yet have not had a bird since my prince Hahn's macaw 20 years ago.

Had my boy on his outside perch and my little girl spooked him and he flew off.

Broke my heart.

I rescued him and he was an insane feather plucking case.

Love and time and he came around beautiful.

All it takes.

Junior and sativa are still babes however as they get older their diet will expand a bit however hemp primary so they can live long with mom and dad....

Some think best not to fool with new acquired birds until they settle...horse shit.

Let rev make it clear...you approach me with love at my most vulnerable and show me no harm...we brothers.

Same with birds.

These two within days of settling in will now ride around on dads back while I do my deal.

Birds are a responsibility and one that must be considered before getting one.

However they bring great joy and the budgie is hard to beat.

They both seem to like to eat the skin on the cannabis stalks I gave them...smart birds! 

If old mcrev had a farm I would have happy creatures as the health knowledge applies to them as well.

Trees stretched good but par maintained them so they are just now setting bud hairs a bit at 12 days.

These pond bushes I will only take 50% red.

Why? 

Its good medicine at that point and especially if using leaves also, you just don't pass drug tests.

However number one reason is this has and is becoming a ecosystem and I don't want to disturb and pull out all those roots later that will have fish eggs and all later.

At 50% red 50% milk, you can still reveg and have good medicine.

Past that and they will not reveg.

That way I keep this pond solid and can do some in the closet in between reveges and take the bud on those to the even better 50% red 50% gold. 

Should work good and make it even more simple.

Revs birthday again today and I thank god for another.

Much I have learned through pain and yet I am ready for " this to shall pass." 

Many are.

One love

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2018)

You want to know what bonded me and junior instant? 

That boy went to my river sump and I told him not to get close to the sump return pipe and stay to the side and bathe off the stones.

Well like any hard headed kid he decided to " ride the slide!" 

So down the PVC pipe the boy went and daddy's hand was at the other end to get the boy before Bruce and Betty came to investigate... Rolling

So he learned and it put me and junior on good terms.

Yes birds can drown however no worries as budgies get the point quick so he only bathes in the river now if dad is there and I keep my hand near the pipe...smart boy.

Same with my cactus and spiked agave in the window.

They must learn and have already.

They make now a straight shot from their roost to the pothos next to the agave.

However now they have another cannabis stalk to perch on in the window lol.

They love it and not much else to concern with other than fussing with our neighbors cockatoo lol.

Old souls around here and you walk down our hall and its animal planet if birds and kids get going.

That's what life is about.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 29, 2018)

You love these budgies and no reason to ever have their roost door shut.

When they want to go home, they go home.

If they want to go and hang next to the pond or whatever they just do it.

Shit? 

Well the revs a clean person and here is the deal as old mom would probably agree.

They have " spots" outside of their roost they like to hang " the most." 

Simply put a tissue under those spots and your good 95%. 

Those two was on me a long time yesterday and popped one tiny poop on dad.

They try to have respect for sure.

That's another good about budgies is small poops.

There only cheap because there is a zillion of them and yet compared to any other birds I have been around they are hilarious and smart companions.

Yawn, goodnight again..rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 1, 2018)

Well this one shot to the moon...its the dwc basket allowing total freedom for the roots.

Yes bending will be done however as the buds develop she will probably bend herself.

The ones in the pond have their pots cramed with roots and was definitely screaming ..flower us.

If they all reveg later they will all be oak trees as they are 80% bark now.

Nursing the gold and got another Jalisco bamboo going.

Old mom if he grows those pure Jalisco bamboo organic next time he will see a whole new tree.

Another story on the impact of pulling ones head out of ones ass and showing love.

Went to bird rescue yesterday.

Got a blue and gold macaw female named ralphy and 26 years young.

Ralphy likes nobody and is a feather plucker..she will nail you good.

The caretaker looked at me and said you think your hemp diet and love can change her..go for it..she needs a good home but likes nobody.

So I approached her and took a breath and let out light and love while my friend David tended to other people there.

Within minutes she came out and over her cage and down to her perch where I stood.

Everyone stopped and my friends face turned red and me and him wept.

She allowed me to love on her and showed no aggressive behavior at all and if I walked away she called for me and even imitate my goofy laugh.

Love..light.

Nobody could believe... She chose me as is meant.

So now rev is going to spend time with her and me and wife make decision.

She would be like a new bird in a year.

See even a bird can do what men cannot... Look into ones heart.

See for instance ole rev is cutting a wisdom tooth in my forties and you not knowing me may meet me on a bad day and think me an asshole because we cannot see one another's hearts until we know one another.

A bird will look into your soul immediately and know if your an asshole or not.

She seen mine and I cried because I wish people could do the same.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 15, 2018)

Yawn, well everything looking good and about a month in.

This Acapulco in the dwc is a beast and as you can see I have done bending pretty much daily on her.

Will be interesting and as always things will be learned good and bad.

Well, we decided to take a bird but another one came across our paths.

Mr chuckie.

Chuckie is 15 year old green wing macaw and he is beautiful and perfect except a couple things.

He was raised by a man that went crazy and locked him in a room with cockatoos that was starved and killed one another in front of chuckie.

As it would anyone it caused chuckie to have emotional problems and epilepsy as chuckie has grand mal seizures that can really knock him a loop.

My faith in god and wisdom of healing I knew could cure him with love and time.

Just like it did us and other animals I have worked with.

So we knew first his diet had to get better.

So chuckie has been eating hemp and super foods especially coconut and he has become strong already and seizures getting better.

However I wanted to take it further and of course to post this on a bird forum would only get me bashed again as ole rev likes breaking ground and pissing closed minded folks off...I love it!

So yesterday morning for whatever reason chuckie got hit hard with several seizures and daddy's heart broken.

Allah " father jahuwa " said to heart " blow smoke in his face." 

Chuckie was exhausted from the seizures and had not eaten a thing.

So I loaded glass slipper with some pure cannabinoid leaf paste in a bong and puffed a thick cloud right on my boy and it covered him like a halo " hey if you going to give a hit, give a hit." 

He shook his head and those ole pupils dialated and two minutes later he was eating.. No shit

Then a seizure tried to come on and my boy shook it off quick and spent all day outside his roost with us showing his pretty wings in flight displays.

Vets and doctors are good when something is broken and that is it!! 

Take control of your own health and your pets and learn wisdom you can't find in the dajaal schools.

We buy them books and send them to school and all they want is the latest iPod.

Help! 

Geez! 

Free the damned tree or he will you shit eating pecker heads! 

Free it to grow everywhere and make some of the wrongs right.

Of course that would take love and empathy and those two things are not in your natures, only to wear blue ties and speak horse shit with forked tongue.

And many indeed still eat it all up like doritos and bean dip...

That hour will not tarry much longer and then all gone it will be.

No they have no idea what I speak and you turds depend on that also.

It will avail you nothing soon.

Muhammad


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 15, 2018)

Hilarious is what junior did the first few days of chuckie arrival and what ms sativa did.

Junior got jealous and seen how strong chuckie is shredding wood like butter and pulling at the roost bars as they do to strengthen beak.

Well the boy must have thought sativa was impressed because junior for three days straight did his little strength display and preened on sativa until he turned her into a puff ball...hilarious.

Finally sativa herself took all she could take as she of course has no interest in chuckie and loves junior greatly.

So she finally gave junior a bit of an ass whipping and whipped him clean out of the roost for bugging her to absolute death for three days straight.

Lmao..so junior became so pitiful in his gravelling to her that she herself flies out of roost to make up with him.

Better than any TV I laughed till I hurt and Aisha also.

Needless to say he gets the point and yesterday evening they flew to the hemp perch in window to watch the sun go down with chuckie.

They tweet and chuckie bellows and between all the hilarity and sometimes madness by the grace of god go I like any worm.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 16, 2018)

So many things this tree heals..

The earth itself it can heal from the organisms and worms in the soil to the things that eat it and shit it out to the air and rivers and streams and creatures..

Poor bloodlines and blue tie entitlement scum care nothing of the health of the people and the earth or their masters at the top of the pyramid...

Born 100 years to soon I was told.

How about 100 years too late.

Now even basic knowledge is laughed at while many wait eagerly for their " schooled" to release the next great advancements.... Yet life expectancy goes down...don't let the shit asses fool you or even try to school you!!....few still listen Bob, even though they know the words to every song...

The meanings flee them...even though they could learn now as they could have then...

Pass the hot dogs and don't forget to pick up little billy a tide bowl at the dollar store and a big Mac!!!!!! ...

Horse shit!!.. 

Release the tree and all those in holes for using it and you shit eating pecker heads in those blue uniforms better stop enforcement of their bullshit laws for the code has been forgotten and the true law will be delivered soon enough!!.... 

All this new stuff is not new... All a pitiful repeat...

Here that? ..that's the master of the house coming and he will not be pleased...

That big truth is on the way and how funny it will be to watch the wise tremble.... And they will..

To fear the father is the only true wisdom and to take self responsibility for ones nonsense for all here was given freewill and god changes not..he is one...one..

The darkness will soon be no more for those willing to give love and empathy to others.. Light will come..

To those that refuse and continue in folly..including me as he is not partial.

Hell? 

They will pray for a fake hell.

Payback is much worse than a fiery flame..

Seventy times seven.

Did Moses not tell... If you are going to enslave them at least feed them the best and allow them good health for little is built on the backs of sick slaves you dumb [email protected]#*

One love

Rev


----------



## yesum (Jul 16, 2018)

Always entertaining Rev. even if I do not understand all or agree. Glad to hear the bird is doing better. I always feel sorry for animals more than people, well unless the person is exceptional and the animal is mean or heartless.

I am going a little against your ways, I am taking the plants early to get the effects I want. I had a Original Haze x Lambsbread and nibbled a bit at 11 week, not done at all. I had visuals, saw stationary stuff from just outside the center of focus that appeared to be blowing in the wind. Harvested it at 13.5 weeks and while it was relaxing and 'done' the trip was gone as far as visuals.

Right now the Cambodian x Thai might be in the lead for high. Nothing for 5 minutes after smoking, then ramps up for 10 minutes. If I do not limit myself I can get a uncomfortable high, cause there is no immediate effect at all. Thai is creeper and strong. Laid back and went into a half sleep state that was like a trance.

I acquired a 1976 Guerrero line from Swami and will try a couple beans in my new grow. Also running a Central Mexican x Oaxacan, and will run the Jarilla, which is a old Mexican sativa

The Thai/Cambodian hill tribes and the Mexican mountain Indians or indigenous people used pot as a spiritual tool. They bred their plants to give insight into the other side


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 16, 2018)

Not important to agree as all horse shit and truths will reveal themselves in time.

Only important to love and be love.

The rest will find its place.

Work those old school and harvest as you please.

Once again, every stage has something to offer, however the further cannabinoids stages are what heal just like the leaf paste and allows healing without failing drug tests.

This is important to the person whom is dying and wants to live and return to work and their lives without fearing the man.

That simple.

All else is preference.

My trees will be harvested 50% red to allow me to reveg and its good healing medicine at that point and especially when you use the leaves as well.

However 50% red 50% gold is my favorite.

Every week in ripening has a different effect on the mind.

You just have to find what works for each person if mind stimulating or trippy is what you want.

If you want healing from diseases however THC stages are just not powerful enough as I have seen many times.

Cannabinoids destroy cancer and inflammation diseases and many people and animals are dying from these things and could give a shit about a trippy high if they knew the later stages would cure them.

Most don't, they will in time and then healing can come for those that need it.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 16, 2018)

When I blow THC bud in chuckies face it did not stop his seizures.

When I smoked leaf paste " pure cannabinoids " and blowed in his face the seizures stopped.

God parted the ocean once and five minutes later everyone forgot and bitched for chicken.

Its just human nature .

It just really is...oh boy.

One love, Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 18, 2018)

For you researchers and scientist and doctors and vets.

Why do you think the " entitled" still keep the tree schedule 1? 

They know the rev speaks truth...every word.

And why I get no video channel to speak.

As if that will stop Allah's truth.

Pitiful fools, truly pitiful.

Oh nobody gives a shit about your thread of truth rev!! 

Your right, most do not..they never did.

However there is one that knows the hearts of men and he knows how to sway without taking freewill and this message will get to them by his direction, not mine.

You took an oath to do no harm.

Indeed and now all codes have been broken and why should anyone give a shit? 

You need to stand...all of you...all of us for these kids or the Allah everyone has forgotten and been taught false pretenses of...that jahuwa.. That Jehovah... Father will take vengeance for them as promised.

His last words was not the words of him turning into a man to die and save our pitiful asses.

He told in his last words what would save our lives from the worse judgement ever known.

And yes, oh indeed yes you blue tie wearing hair receeding lines and your masters have already gotten your warning...as always! 

Your eccentric rev and you say words like " shit" and " dammit" and other choice words in your delivery and why should we stand or listen or do anything at all? 

You hurt religions feelings and insight frustration in people! 

Religion will be destroyed and if people's feelings get hurt over anything that is of truth than so be it for nothing is new under the binary suns! 

Life and healing and truth has got to be more important than anyone's pitiful me feelings or any loss of vanity and all is vanity.

Even if your lifestyle goes back to the trailer park you will at least have your dignity and when gods hour comes he will consider you as you did others.

Stand.

Stand for its complete freedom.

To grow any place it can and yes that includes the schoolyards and all patches of grass that can sprout a seed.

You cannot make a business of the tree of god! 

We already have! What are you going to do about it John! 

Nothing, just warn, he will do the rest.

Now, for the last words of god to all all all all all people and that includes the religious that teach false pretenses.

You ready...oh ye doctor, lawyer, vet, business man, preacher boy, shiek, rabbi, guru, hot dog maker, cashier, desk clerk, ...all people? 

" and I will send eliyahu the Mahdi and he will turn the hearts of the fathers back to the children and the children's hearts back to their fathers or else I will strike the earth and become terrible to them." 

You poor children holding to YouTube conspiracy, you say again the earth is flat like many many other horse shit and you look into planet x and nemesis and aliens and everything one can imagine and you will argue your bullshit to the point of near violence.

Flat, square, triangle...it still belongs to jahuwa and he will soon remind of that with all the above and more while your rulers and billionaire are pulled from their holes and tunnels like the maggot dust they are! 

Guarantee

Oh but we drink and dance and plan and plot and scheme another day.

Yes indeed another morning we are still here wiping the pork grease from our chins! 

Indeed your god you try and scare us of has given yet another day! 

Yes and a few more also you will be given and then suddenly without any notice or knowledge the spoons will drop from the chins for the last time.

As always.

Then that ole terrible high pitch screaming and wailing and gnashing of teeth will occur and the people will know as the leaders that they was warned and heeded not.

Too late then.

The children call will be answered and they will no longer be raised in a world of dumb asses! 

They will inherit it...them alone...only them...let me repeat for especially the religious hard head...only them! 

Blunt enough? 

Another reminder for those that cling to their false pretenses.

" I jahuwa do not change!!!" 

Stand.

One love, 

Muhammad


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 18, 2018)

You boys in blue enforcing their horse shit laws and causing harm will soon reap the whirlwind! 

You better get on your faces and show humility to the one on the throne or he will surely deliver to your asses what you delivered to others! 

Many of you already have a hard time squeezing your fat asses into those uniforms so when the hour comes you will not run very far and your artillery will avail you nothing.

A good officer is an officer of peace and helps keep the peace by showing a example to others by their proper behaviour and treatment of all things great and small around them.

Anything less than this and you are just a paid thug for the pecker heads that write your paychecks! 

You don't like that boys and girls in blue you can come talk to rev about it.

Not hard to find.

Cooked organic cookies two months ago one morning for two fine officers that know the lord and seen the revs heart.

They agreed.

All scum needs to be taken out and good and decent peace officers have a more difficult job now than ever.

I tell them, fear the father with tears and trembling and no weapon forged against you will prosper.. Be content with your pay and do not take your work home with you.

Love your families, be an example even in these days.

Love and do no harm.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 19, 2018)

Our chuckie only had two mild seizures yesterday morning.

That's down from one every two hours just eight days ago.

Yesterday evening I also noticed his urates was beautiful and golden.

He spent yesterday evening talking his head off and playing and no seizures came.

He will cure, just like we have and all can that apply.


No vets, no spending thousands of dollars...wisdom only.

This bird is being cured of epilepsy and bad infections with no horse shit medication!! 

Gods wisdom as written can take a man without a high school diploma and put him above the schooled! 

How did you do it rev? 

Just like what I have tried to teach on other subjects I will give you the short common sense answer.

And it applies to people and animals.

Chuckie not only got epilepsy but severe stressed from his experience he had prior to coming here and infection.

Also nutrition sucked.

So rev knew from jahs teachings that chuckie would have imbalance in gut and that had to be addressed quick to help build back immune system along with good food.

So revs pond served the purpose of rebalancing his gut by him drinking the water from it.

Antibiotics would have killed good and bad and not allowed any natural immunity to build and would have screwed him later in life if ever hit again.

Also knew he needed good fats and food.

So I slammed him hard with virgin coconut oil and hemp among other foods.

Popped his ass into a bird detox like we did.

To rebuild my little rainbow chicken.

Gave him puffs of cannabis every four hours to help with discomfort.

He was so fiesty yesterday I did not even see any reason to give him his puffs and still no seizures. 

Love, good food and cannabis is the way you become your own miracle without asking jah to burn the bush for you! 

Good ole country common sense is becoming rare and must resurface if people want healing and cured.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 19, 2018)

He also does not like vacuum so I have to teach him if he don't like the vacuum to not make big messes as rev will not live in a dump so he is learning.

Granny use to say " a poor man can still be a clean man." 

Yes and why everyone wanted to live at grannies and most of what she had was given to her, just like us. Gods good.

So in protest yesterday I was on my hands and knees cleaning the chucksters mess and he snuck down on me and popped me on top of my head.

Not hard and me and my kid laughed as she watched him do it.

He's a good boy and takes food from little one and Aisha like a butterfly.

He will forget in time the things that happened to him.

Emotional trauma to the nervous system like PTSD and others are difficult to cure and cannabinoids is the best chance with changes in routine and lots of love and positive reinforcement to ones self.

Trust me I know.

THC can make PTSD even worse in some.

Cannabinoids will calm it down fast and allow one to stay balanced.

Greatful for what has been taught and what I have seen work when applied.

Well you just know everything rev! 

If I ever say that...run..

However a person should be able to share freely what he has learned to help others willing to get up and help themselves.

One love, rev


----------



## Zero_OS (Jul 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Birds have sensitive lungs, more than other animals. Blowing smoke in its face is bad for it.


...except for when blowing smoke in its face is good for it.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 21, 2018)

Now listen, shoreline is correct about our avian friends having sensitive little lungs.

However, rev remembered a study done years ago on little mice where they was basically put in a smoke box thick with cannabis smoke and the only thing it did was make them high and killed their tumors.

So I figured what I would Puff to the chuckester would pale in comparison to what those mice got.

Result was it worked.

However last few days rev decided to jump the fence and give chuckie straight up cbd drops from dispensary... Tangerine flavor.

Results was and is fantastic! 

No drunken behavior or any of that horse shit just a happy bird that feels great and had went down from 8 or more siezures a day lasting several minutes to one or two mild ones that last under a minute.

Today only one he had this morning and that's it....in 11 days cannabinoids and good super foods like coconut fat and hemp are changing chuckies life as it has so many others.

No fear..just faith.

He spent this whole day talking up a storm and showing his powerful beak strength.

However he melts like a puppy in revs hands and Aisha laughs.

I tell him his beak is just a big toe nail and he can keep it and I'll grab it and scratch his beak and head and pull his wings out like a baby.

However he can't step up and cuddle in my lap until cured of these siezures.

Why? Well, when he goes into a seizure he needs to clamp down his beak on something and if that happens while on you he will only be able to clamp you and he would not be able to help it.

He is precious but if he clamped that toe nail on you lol you would know it.

One love rev


Zero_OS said:


> ...except for when blowing smoke in its face is good for it.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 21, 2018)

Most beautiful thing about chuckie is he regardless of what he went through never broke his spirit enough to self pluck himself to death.

He knows he is a handsome boy and preens all day to show his stuff.

He knows he will kick this crap affliction and a bird harness and training for free flight he will do.

Nothing better for owner and bird and chuckie will show them that 15 years is but a pup for a great green macaw.

He will be dive bombing the children at the park and the kids will love it! 

One love, rev


----------



## yesum (Jul 21, 2018)

He is a lucky bird to be with you. CBD for seizures is known to work.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 22, 2018)

yesum said:


> He is a lucky bird to be with you. CBD for seizures is known to work.


It is working wonders and if cbd was being derived from leaves and proper ripen bud they would cure diseases left and right and if they listen they will see the truth.

Chuckie had a great day and only one small siezure this morning and that is it.

I am leaning towards an infection of the nervous system being the cause of this rather than full blown epilepsy.

Rev your not a vet! 

No and I am not a doctor either and my ass still lives like an old wart that won't go away.

Now listen, I would never tell anyone with a serious infection to try and handle it alone as some would surely die

However I did.

When I fought west Nile that virus tried to kill me faster than the cancer or anything other than a septic infection that also nearly got me....ole rev should have died a dozen times over.

West Nile is a bad virus as it got in my balls and made me sterile and tried to paralyze me and gave secondary infections.

Laid in Aisha arms one night and knew I was going to die and then my body turned to fire and I awoke healed by jah.

Fought it all with no doctors or medication or antibiotics.

Super foods, alkaline spring water, cannabinoids and faith.

Watched most I loved die of the shit god taught me to conquer.

Doctors they all went to and they are dead now.

Same with creatures.

The creatures suffer and die young and run high vet bills from ignorant keepers.

Oh now you call us ignorant! 

Yes, being ignorant and stupid is different as I use to be both so I know it well.

If keepers feed themselves good and feed their animals off of their tables they will have healthy long lived animals.

Boo hoo sorry but no formula food made in a laboratory by the wise ones in white coats can compare to gods natural foods.

So yes I fought it all with god and me.

Figured I would die or live but I sure as hell would not become a doctors experiment.

Same with chuckie, figured he would live or die and so far so good.

My boy had only one mild one this morning and spent the rest of the day being a macaw.

These birds are a life long commitment and not a pretty display.

They bond like a child and if you break that bond then the hell with you.

This boy can crack a Brazil nut like butter and yet gives kisses to poppy and melts like butter.

However if I abuse him he would light me up like a roman candle.

I've seen love bites and they hurt like hell.

I've also seen an " I mean it " bite and the scar on my friends forearm from a macaw bite years ago still bares witness as a chunk of flesh is missing and scarred over now.

Don't ever even think of getting one of these birds unless you know that you are ready and willing to spend your life with one as they are extremely high maintenance simply because to have a good one you must dedicate much time.

People get them and then are scared shitless of them and neglect them.

Don't fear them as their beak is just a big toe nail unless you piss them off.

So just don't piss off the creature and let it make choices.

Would you believe my tweets and chuckie never have their doors shut.

Never and they have never once abused this as they don't take the mile when given the inch or maybe I'm just lucky.

I'm sure if I found chuckie a girl later there would be mischief to spare and heck I love it! 

He knows no as I tell him no chuckie you can't chew on the walls and ceiling and he minds me good.

I've given him lots of respect and showed him love during his siezures and that also really bonded us.

He seen at his most vulnerable I was there with love and that's why he melts with me and Aisha thinks it hilarious.

My neighbor has a cockatoo and chuckie gets puffed up with other men.

I tell them, feed him for a while before you pet or you may get a pop lol.

One love, rev


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2018)

North Garden:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 24, 2018)

Mohican said:


> North Garden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to send some beans too see them out there next year.

Nothing beats ole Toma's! 

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2018)

So many species of bamboo and many different types of bamboo cannabis.

The first picture is the one I called " Acapulco type" because it looked a bit different from others I've done.

However it is according to my buddy that has grown them since 8 what most called the Acapulco gold.

He shit, sent pics and the difference is these have a more golf ball type bud and not the spears like many other bamboo types like the second picture of the Acapulco red that has the spears.

All important and all that can need preserved even if one pure bamboo from one locality is bred to another along with feminization to preserve it pure.

I will breed her to the red male this time and then feminize her in her pure form also.

She stretched to the moon also.

The one I am saving that was in my pond is a cannabis pollinated with large guadua bamboo and one must realize there are 35 species of those alone and also we should build homes from guadua and not trees.

Anyway cannabis pollinated with any large guadua will be thick hollow to semi hollow and very resinous because of this.

The " Acapulco " in the first pic is simply pollinated with the tall skinny bamboo around Acapulco and why it also is so wiry and crazy.

As I said " impossible to find and collect them all in the wild.

However once you grow them you see planly what they are and the slight differences between them from whatever region they came from.

So any one that can be reproduced purely is worth the effort but so are the pure indicas or any other.

What is laughed at now perhaps when proven some will come back to this thread and say, " ole rev was trying to tell us something. " 

Ya that's about it.

One love, rev.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 25, 2018)

The " gold" should induce much joy and mental stimulation.

The reds just flat black you out nearly and then the red eyed surprise comes.

Each bamboo has something different like any other.

Just like northern Mexican indica's are different than southern and yet all important in their pure form as more are starting to realize.

That balance of chemicals and yet you have to tailor them a bit to find what they like and organic with old school is the only way to go.

As I mentioned, if old mom grows those pure Jalisco again organic he will have a different animal.

He did not say he was unhappy however I could tell he was not blown away.

Next time brother grow em organic and cut at 13 weeks in that stage you like and you won't believe.

When I smoke Jalisco I am inspired for hours and can't sit still and art just flows.

Too much food and these bamboo trees get pissed.

Indica's can take more food.

One love, rev


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2018)

The Maui Wowie has the red traits. Very stoney!

Maui:



Crossed with REBAR and named Blue Hula or Blula:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 26, 2018)

Mohican said:


> The Maui Wowie has the red traits. Very stoney!
> 
> Maui:
> 
> ...


Freaking gorgeous mo!!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 28, 2018)

OK let's put things in perspective.

And yes some of this will be repeat for not everyone goes back and reads things already said and when the time comes many of you will possibly come back to see this as true.

I am going to show these pictures of all the bamboo I have hatched.

All these cannabis trees are pure and I hope in time to preserve what I can even if some have to be feminized.

Once proven these pictures could help to identify for those that care to preserve any they may have.

All pures important and worth the effort...even one.

First picture is the bamboo cannabis from Jalisco puerta vallarta and my opinion the most beautiful and unique.

Second picture is a gruerro red bamboo from that region.

Third picture is the Acapulco red bamboo.

Fourth picture is a pure true Panamanian red bamboo cannabis.

Fifth picture is cannabis pollinated with giant guadua bamboo and similar to Acapulco gold only bigger and thicker as its bamboo counterpart the guadua and has a more golf ball type bud like the gold.

Sixth picture is 100% Acapulco gold that grows with the skinny and stretchy bamboo around the area. Meaning with absolute certainty this is the coveted tree that gave the electrical high and pure joy that most called " Acapulco gold". 

Since nobody yet seems to understand outside of myself and every damned Mexican that ever growed it in the homeland like his father before him what these things do....just know that this last picture is the real deal evander holyfield boys and girls.

I doubt I have a male as her seed was the only one left of those and there was only a few I had of those in the first place and mostly duds.

She will pollinate with the red this round and cloned to self pollinate to preserve her purely.

I will also pollinate her later to a guadua cannabis male as they are similar in bud structure and effects.

Take it or leave it but one love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 28, 2018)

I will not say I know how important this is to god as father can bring back all man has lost ...and he will.

However he must know how important it is to me so I can show true appreciation for his work.

I told I was nursing the guadua gold that was in my pond that had to be removed because she was huge.

Those are the largest of the cannabis bamboo as guadua gets huge....." Dear god guys just spend one weekend with a map studying bamboo and then come talk to rev as the light bulb will come on and then we can really talk about indica's as well!" 

Anyway, ..she died.

My heart crushed I knew I had only 5 of those fat immature seeds left as I searched like mad.

...two made it...a male and female.

Old seeds are ruined from impatience as I seen on some I sent to somebody once.

He lost them all and all I had hatched come from them as I used pure peroxide like I told him and waited sometimes two weeks or more to germinate in pure peroxide and 50% would hatch.

Fear and not knowing and not taking good advice is not good.

So two made it.

These two here.

The male took three months to get this size and was found first.

He was born with no first leaves.. Most all would have killed him also.

I nursed him like a baby and oh dear god slowly but ever so surely he made his first leaves three weeks ago and doing well.

The female is doing great and so this is last chance on these.

These two are very special as all are and the biggest of all Mexican bamboo cannabis as she showed...beast! 

So you can see I don't lie or I would say I have a male for the gold and nobody would ever know but me and god..but I don't so let truth stand as I have been truthful.

Allot on my table but don't we all? 

Its all good.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 29, 2018)

Now a week ago at week five flower I was seeing what I figured may happen.

The t5ho par would not let the two Mexican indica's stretch two inches as I have seen many times since using t5. 

The red and gold being the real deals however powered through well.

So a week ago I took the two 6 bulb from the middle to lessen par and put in a 400 vertical halide.

Now the indica's are chirping up.

Par is the stuff but once again too much of anything will get you.

So, I will use a combo and even come out cheaper doing so.

Will run t5 on the outside perimeter and an halide for the inside.

Have to run vertical on this round as the gold and red are big girls.

When we cut and reveg then I can maintain these girls from the start as they all went in at different times while I matured the pond and found the trees I wanted as I have already mentioned.

Too much par will ripen fast but kill yields on some.

So for me its a combo that will work in this pond well but if I went back to dirt I would stick to halide for yields even though it may take longer to ripen...its worth it.

So this system is teaching me and I am learning and after this round the yields will be there.

Still early so it will still be a good yield however hands down with halide I can bust more out....and no that does not mean a halide is more powerful than t5 ...it is less par and truthful that is what you must have so they stretch and you can tailor them for yields.

T5ho and led are almost too good and because the par so absorbable to the plants they don't have to stretch to look for it.

Halides sling light everywhere and so then the trees sling branches everywhere... It is that simple and rev does not even own a white coat...darn it!! 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 29, 2018)

Like the sun they explode under a linear light source like halides.

Led and t5 slap a slab of par right on them.

I truly can see why scrog and t5 works well. 

However these some big old moms and the indica's especially cannot yield well under them...smaller bushes yes 

A good project would be t5 eight foot from a pot and let it go and top once and strip it down the middle and flower.

Buds on top would be huge.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 29, 2018)

The reds are beastly, they probably yield more than the gold as this girl even under all that par got up there and buds sticky and smell unreal already..just a pure sweet smell with musk as all bamboo has a bit of musk.

The gold however takes longer to ripen so she may surprise however the old red is impressive and more resinous than the outdoor glass slipper I am smoking now and barely six weeks in.

The red male awaits his calling in another ten days.

One love


----------



## yesum (Jul 29, 2018)

You have the garden of Eden there Rev. If you have not had the Panama Red before it is an intense psychedelic high. Had some last night. I harvest earlier than you and in the future will experiment with taking them earlier still, so not sure when you take it much later how it effects someone.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 29, 2018)

Depends yessum. Not all Sativa's are pollinated with bamboo even in Panama.

However Panamanian red bamboo is straight fire.

Like the gruerro they bleed red through the leaves.

And also to mohican ...when I say the reds blacked me out I don't mean stoned lol.

The first hit was so intense it bottomed my heart out and when I awoke I was high as a airplane.

Nothing stoney about Acapulco red it is just strong and that was the brick the beans came off of.

There big treed also mo and outside should be pretty impressive.

Rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 29, 2018)

May breed later a red male to my Thelma's and they would make some big yield babies and fantastic high.

The right combination can make fire but you can't over breed and keep crossing especially with stoney indica or you ruin the mind effects after a while.

Rev


----------



## tylerkewl (Jul 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> He may be annoying, but he does seem to be right. Those pictures look like spider mite damage. Is it something else? Pictures can be deceiving, so just asking.


Word...I wanted to chime in


Rev.thenatural said:


> Have you lost your damned mind?
> 
> Get off my journal, now.


Word... I'm blind as a bat..And even I could tell that those aren't mites...You people where not raised well. Heck to hate on someone's grow is CRAP. I applaud you for sharing. A wise man will listen quietly.. While the fools spew forth crap...Crap that won't even fertilize our plants...Btw I have spent years in Ac...The weed there is not gold..Not in colour or quality..But it must have damn good resistance to mold and bugs to grow in a fricken place like that...Mites thrive in high temp low humidity while wpm likes the high humidity and mild temps. Finding a balance can be hard. The genetics help BIG time. Hell I learned that on my first grow.. I salute you my friend...Gow forth and spread those seeds... Personally...I hate eating them...And well marijuana may have never killed anyone...But I'm Shure an exploding seed has taken an eye or two..


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 2, 2018)

Well sitting here jamming Ozzy I don't know I figured well he don't know and I don't know so what do I want to do? 

About what? 

I'm not so pleased with the two indica's.

Ole rev as I mentioned put too damn much par on them and they did not stretch a inch.

If they looked like the red and gold I would be happy so let's just suck up another self inflicted ass whipping and make a decision.

Cut and reveg now and make oil and get the halide above em and work em as they stretch.

The system growed them strong under the t5ho however if I run halide and t5 I can accomplish more growth by offering a light they can stretch for and much more yield.

Prepare, 6-8 weeks reveg and also get my Jalisco and guadua gold back in pond and it will all translate to the yields these are capable of and more seeds and more healing leaves to collect while revegging.

At six weeks into flower I can plainly see that I am not pleaser with t5 on the pond for sure at least not exclusively.

In the closet t5 impressed, however in the pond I need that stretch and 1000 watts in t5 ho did not allow much movement.

Once you learn bushing techniques you can yield better with any light however one 400 halide would kick the crap out of yields with t5 on outside.

I've see now and that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Be back when I get all organized and we will give another try on this as the potential is there and next month the system is a year old so now its time for it to kick butt anyway.

Chuckie is down to maybe one quick siezure a day in just three weeks he has become a different creature and another testimony and he will indeed cure complete.

God is good.

One love, rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 2, 2018)

Going to be hotter than 14 hells today so I figured I would bust a move.

I'm delighted! 

The 4100k halide in the middle and the 6500k and 4100k mix t5ho on outside has made for a fantastic spectrum and covers everything very well! 

Over next few weeks they should shift hormones and explode.

As soon as I see new growth I will get the Jalisco and the guadua gold back in the pond and heck no I am not going to wait for them to get huge like other 4 or I will be in same predicament, so when the four main bushes are ready again we will flower as it is important to show the yield potential of this system .

Was impressed with the leaves and immature bud especially the red and gold so the leaves will offset the immature THC and make quite a bit of good oil.

Figured just make a batch at a time as needed.

When people start making leaf past they will heal and feel great and kick themselves in the ass like I did for wasting them.

There was a time I did not know this either and now I just try to share with the willing.

Be back when new growth starts.

Now let's get to decarbing before it gets too hot and let the neighbors enjoy the potpourri!! 

One love, rev


----------



## tylerkewl (Aug 5, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Well sitting here jamming Ozzy I don't know I figured well he don't know and I don't know so what do I want to do?
> 
> About what?
> 
> ...


Awesome...Birds Kick Ass...And they require true commitment from their parents...I had a Blue crested Amazon named OZZY!!He loved him some stems and seeds...And would beg to differ with Cheech and Chong about how nobody needs them..And I still say.Acupulco anything is far from badass weed....Props to you for growing for your bird! Wonder if you can get him a rec


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 5, 2018)

Gotta tell you it was no loss cutting.

Everything in the pond has really awakened since putting up the halide.

Going to get those fists now, just gotta wait a moment longer.

The oil is fantastic and for shits and giggles I tried a snuff of a piece of Acapulco red and its sublime, cannot wait till the next round and push them on.

Yes owning a macaw is especially a big responsibility and why so many in shelters.

People get them and get scared of them and then neglect.

Raising a two year old for 100 years should be considered before getting one.

Super smart they are and yes under the wrong circumstances can hurt you.

Chuckster took my wrist in his mouth today while I aggravated him and he decided to apply a bit of pressure.

I said, don't do it boy and he let dad go.

He is a good boy but we work on beak tenderness with him and yet it is just in their nature to be " beaky" however like a pit bull that loves you they know how to restrain.

At 15 chuckie is fantastic as he has already been through puberty and all the rotten behavior.

One love


----------



## MisterKister (Jun 1, 2020)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Every indica is nothing more than the original sativa thrown from Eden pollinated with cactus " Opuntia ficus indica " along with all other counterpart it pollinates with.
> 
> I will not apologize for having this knowledge.
> 
> ...


Because they have so much cactus in asia huh?? You're a joke dude sorry not sorry


----------



## pop22 (Jul 14, 2020)

I've seen some real bullshitters in my life, but you should get an Academy Award for this tome of stupidy and lies. Even my Schizophrenic brother wouldn't publish this sewage! Be glad you live in a country where your free to spout trash like this. I most truly hope no one is stupid enough to believe anything you say! God what rubbish! I'm truly amazed you never earned yourself a Darwin Award.........


----------

